# knitting tea party 15 november '13



## iamsam

Knittig Tea Party 15 November 13

I was going to post some sunset pictures I took on the way home from Toledo the other evening  like a few others on here  I have somehow mislaid my connection cord. It has to be close by  there is not that much room in this house for it to get lost in. lol

50° at 2:00PM - windy and overcast  a typical fall day. Tonight is the tourney football game with wayne trace  alexiss boyfriend is on their team. Heidi and gary are going to the game  it should be exciting  we beat them the last time  wonder if we will be able to do it again. Its te only way we can move ahead. Think both teams will be out for blood.

Since some of you may be going to football games of your own  or just because it is the kind of day for hot soup to take the chill out of the bones  this recipe should do it.

Upstate Chile
by Michael Phillips with Rick Rodgers
Chelsea Market Cookbook
Yield: Serves 8 to 10

ingredients
FOR THE BEEF: 
5 pounds (2.5 kg) beef shank 
1/2 cup (60 g) pure ground guajillo chile 
1/3 cup (75 ml) cider vinegar 
1 tablespoon pure ground chile de arbol 
1 tablespoon kosher salt 
1 tablespoon dried oregano, preferably Mexican 
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin 
Dash of ground cloves

FOR THE BEANS: 
1 pound (455 g) dried red kidney beans, rinsed and pick through for stones 
1 tablespoon kosher salt

FOR THE CHILI: 
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
2 large yellow onions, coarsely chopped 
6 garlic cloves, crushed and peeled 
2 (28-ounce/800-g) cans whole peeled tomatoes, drained, puréed in a blender 
3 tablespoons Urfa Biber or Aleppo chile flakes, plus more to taste
2 tablespoons dried oregano, preferably Mexican 
2 tablespoons dried thyme 
2 tablespoons ground cumin 
Kosher salt

preparation
1. Prepare the beef: At least 1 day before serving the chili, cut the meat from the beef shanks. (Save the bones to make beef stock.) You should have about 3 pounds (1.5 kg) meat. Cut the meat into 1-inch (2.5-cm) cubes. Place them on a baking sheet and freeze until they are semisolid, about 1 hour. In batches, process the meat in a food processor until it is coarsely chopped. (If you are lucky to live near an artisan butcher, ask them to bone and grind the beef shank meat with the coarse "chili" blade.)

2. Mix the guajillo chile, vinegar, chile de arbol, salt, oregano, cumin, and cloves together in a nonreactive medium bowl. Add the beef and mix well. Cover tightly and refrigerate for at least 12 and up to 24 hours.

3. Prepare the beans: Put the beans in a large bowl and add enough cold water to cover by at least 3 inches (7.5 cm). Let them stand in a cool place (refrigerate if the kitchen is warm) for at least 12 and up to 16 hours.

4. Drain the beans, put them in a large saucepan, and add enough fresh cold water to cover by 3 inches (7.5 cm). Heat them, stirring often, over medium-high heat just until the water boils. Reduce the heat to medium-low and simmer until the beans are barely tender, about 1 1/2 hours, depending on the freshness of the beans. During the last 30 minutes, add the salt to the saucepan. Drain the beans and set them aside.

5. Make the chili: Meanwhile, heat 2 tablespoons of the oil in a heavy Dutch oven over medium-high heat. In 2 or 3 batches, add the marinated beef and cook, stirring often, until it is seared, about 5 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer the beef to a bowl, leaving the fat in the pot.

6. Pulse the onions and garlic together in a food processor until finely chopped but not puréed. (Or mince the onions and garlic by hand.) Add the remaining 1 tablespoon oil to the Dutch oven and heat. Add the onion mixture and cook, stirring often, until the onions are softened, about 5 minutes.

7. Return the beef to the Dutch oven. Add the tomato purée, chile flakes, oregano, thyme, and cumin and stir well. Reduce the heat to medium-low. Simmer, uncovered, for about 2 1/2 hours, until the meat is very tender and the tomato juices thicken. Add hot water to the chili if it threatens to stick to the pot, and stir in the beans during the last hour. Season with salt and more Urfa chile flakes. If you like very spicy chili, add more ground chile de arbol. (The chili can be cooled, covered, and refrigerated for up to 2 days.) Spoon it into bowls and serve hot.

Source Information
Reprinted with permission from Chelsea Market Cookbook: 100 Recipes from New York's Premier Indoor Food Hall by Michael Phillips with Rick Rodgers. Text copyright © 2013 Jamestown Premier Chelsea Market L.P.; photography copyright © 2013 Jennifer May. Published by Stewart, Tabori & Chang.
Epicurious.com © Condé Nast Digital, Inc. All rights reserved.

Read More http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Upstate-Chili-51201610#ixzz2kgVvgE8F

As you know I have four cats with no litter box. I am so pleased with them  they seem to have adjusted from an open door to a door that is closed all the time. Tip kitty always sits up and wacks the elephant bells I have hanging on the door. The other cats will either sit and look at the door or come bother me  but so far we have had no accidents for which I am most pleased. I just hear the bell  tip kitty I think wants outside  and she did. Lol at least with the new hard surface floor  any accidents will not be as difficult to clean up  not to say I am looking forward to it.

I know that a lot of vegetarians dont eat chicken but some do  hence this recipe  plus it is very ww friendly. Maybe daralene can help us change it to pure vegetarian  I was thinking you could use a vegetable stock in place of the chicken broth  but what would you replace the chicken with  maybe tofu - however  for those of you who are ww conscious  this recipe is a go.

Mushroom and Chicken Soup 
Yield: Serves 4.
Prep Time: 30 minutes
Total Time: 45 minutes

Ingredients:
1/2 cup wild black rice, cooked 
1/2 pound chicken breast, shredded 
2 tablespoon olive oil 
10 ounces sliced mushrooms 
1/2 cup yellow onions,diced 
1/2 red pepper, diced 
1 carrot, diced 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon fresh thyme 
1 quart chicken stock 
Salt and pepper 
Fresh parsley, garnish

DIRECTIONS:
1) Boil wild rice until it's cooked, but still has a slight bite to it. Don't cook the rice in the stock for your soup because it'll make the stock black!

2) Shred leftover chicken or simmer a chicken breast in simmering water for 15 minutes until chicken is just cooked. Then remove and shred.

3) Meanwhile, slice mushrooms and dice other veggies. For mushrooms, I like a mix of shiitake, oyster, and cremini mushrooms.

4) In a large pot add olive oil followed by sliced mushrooms and a pinch of salt. Cook until mushrooms release their liquid and are lightly browned, about 6-7 minutes.

5) Add diced onions, carrots, and red peppers and continue to cook until veggies are softened, another 4-5 minutes.

6) Add garlic and thyme and cook for 30 seconds. Then add stock, cooked rice, and shredded chicken. Simmer for 5 minutes, partially covered. Season with salt and pepper.

Serve soup with fresh parsley as a garnish.
You received this delicious email because you subscribed to Macheesmo.com.

PO Box 18924
Denver, CO 80218

I have about 18 inches to go on freds afghan  it will be about 90 inches long then. That will make it long enough that he can wrap his feet up and still have enough to wrap around his shoulders. I honestly dont know how the man gets around  they have cut on his feet three times and they are still not healed. He is in constant pain. I wish he would use a crutch of a cane to keep some of the weight off his foot when he walks. He doesnt let it slow him down any. I certainly cant gripe about my aches and pains around him when there is so much going on for hm.

I gave a chili recipe for some of his but I dont want to forget our vegan and vegetarian members  so hopefully this will do the trick. Tell us what you think.

Easy, Meaty Vegan Chili
1 Tablespoon Olive Oil
1 Large Red Onion, Finely Chopped
3 Cloves Garlic, Minced
2 14-Ounce Packages Artisan Tofurky Adouille Sausages
2 Tablespoons Balsamic Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Chili Powder
1 28-Ounce Can Crushed Tomatoes
2 1/2 Cups Mushroom Broth
Salt and Pepper

Toss the olive oil and chopped onion into a large soup pot over medium heat on the stove. Saute for 4 - 5 minutes, until the onion has softened and is fragrant, before introducing the minced garlic. Cook for another 4 - 5 minutes, stirring frequently, until the aromatics are lightly browned.

Meanwhile, place the "sausages" in the work bowl of your food processor and pulse until coarsely chopped, much like chunky ground meat. If you have a smaller machine, you may want to do this in two (or even three) batches. Be careful not to overdo it, since "meat" puree is definitely not what we want here!

Once properly processed, add the "sausage" crumbles into the pot along with the vinegar, chili powder, tomatoes, and 2 cups of the broth. Stir well to combine.

Turn down the heat to low and let simmer gently for 45 - 60 minutes, allowing plenty of time for the flavors to meld.

Stir every 10 - 15 minutes to make sure that nothing is sticking and burning on the bottom of the pot, and add in the remaining broth when it begins to look too dry. Season with salt and pepper to taste before serving.

Makes 6 - 8 Hearty Servings

I hard boiled a dozen eggs last night  they make wonderful snacks. I think I am the worlds worst grazer  either that or it is an oral fixation. But I could constantly be popping something in my mouth to eat and usually am. Heidi went grocery shopping today  hope she replenishes my supply of crackers, pop tarts, miss debbies crème filled cookies, pretzels, and anything else she can think of. I can go through a box of crackers in two days if I dont watch myself. Oh  and cheese and celery and peanut butter. I have some cream cheese in the frige but no crackers or bread  hence the need for crackers.

It wouldnt be thanksgiving without pumpkin pie. I definitely want to try this one  it sounds so good. I like my pumpkin pie spread with real butter and dribbled heavily with honey. So good.

Best Pumpkin Spice Pie with Maple Syrup

Forget the sugar and canned milk, this decadent pie brings together maple syrup, warm roasted pumpkin, thick cream and fresh spices for a fall dessert that is truly the best of its kind.

Ingredients

1 prepared (but not pre-baked) 9-inch pie crust
4 medium eggs
1 cup heavy (whipping) cream
1 1/4 cups pumpkin puree, homemade if possible
2/3 cup pure maple syrup
Seeds of 1 vanilla bean, scraped, or 2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract
1 teaspoon sea salt
1 Tablespoon pumpkin spice blend
Sweetened whipped cream, for garnish

Instructions
Preheat the oven to 350F. Keep the pie crust chilled in the refrigerator while you mix up the pie filling.

In a large bowl, whisk the eggs and cream together until blended. Add the pumpkin puree and the maple syrup and again whisk well.

Finally, add the vanilla, salt and spice blend to the pie filling and combine.

Remove pie shell from the fridge and place on the middle rack of the oven. Slide the rack out carefully a couple of inches and pour the filling into the pie shell. Slowly, slide the oven rack back in place, taking care not to spill the contents of the pie shell onto the bottom of the oven.

If you find yourself with a little extra filling, simply pour it into a couple of ramekins and bake them alongside your pie until they are set. Chill, top with whipped cream and enjoy them as pumpkin custard.

Check pie after about 30 minutes and rotate, if necessary, to ensure even browning of the pie crust.

When the center of the pie has puffed up, and jiggles only slightly when the pan is moved, the pie is ready. This will take about one hour.

Remove pie from oven and cool on a wire rack. When the pie is room temperature, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate until ready to serve.

Pie will keep, covered in the fridge, for up to three days, or well-wrapped and frozen for up to 8 weeks.

And of course a second pie is always welcome  remembering variety is the spice of life.

Cranberry Orange Pie with Cornmeal Streusel Topping

Serves/Yield: 1 pie

Ingredients
1 9-inch unbaked pie crust, chilled. 
4 cups fresh cranberries, washed
zest of 2 oranges
juice of 1 orange
1 cup Turbinado sugar or brown sugar
3 tablespoons salted butter, melted
for the streusel topping:
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/3 cup cornmeal or polenta
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup salted butter, cubed and cold

Instructions
Preheat oven to 350°F.

In a large bowl, toss cranberries with orange zest, orange juice, sugar and melted butter. Pour into pie shell.

In a food processor, combine flour, cornmeal, brown sugar and butter. Pulse for a minute or so until combined. Scatter cornmeal streusel evenly over the top of the cranberry pie filling.

Place pie on a baking sheet (to catch any drips) and place on the middle shelf of the oven.

Bake for about 40 minutes or until the pie is bubbling around the edges and the topping is a dark golden brown.

Remove cranberry pie from the oven and allow to cool to room temperature before serving
http://www.simplebites.net/cranberry-orange-pie-with-cornmeal-streusel-topping/

And I found this aprapo for the season.

Seasonings and Spices for Fall Cooking {Recipe: Pumpkin Spice Blend}
Written by Kristen of Dine and Dish.

With fall comes the yearning for food, which brings overall comfort and warmth to those who eat it. We retreat into our kitchens, hoping to provide our family with a meal that will stick to their ribs, bringing them warmth from the inside out. Hearty, rich dishes, full of flavor and made with spices and seasonings reminiscent of the season adorn our tables as we gather together in celebration of the cooler days.

There are certain spices and seasonings associated with this season. We draw on their use to provide essence to our favorite comfort foods, add them to our most beloved beverages and use candles reminiscent of their aroma to bring us refuge from the chilly temperatures outside.
Among the most common autumn spices and seasonings, cinnamon, ginger and cloves seem to be firmly associated with the season, making appearances in many of the recipes we associate with this time of year.

CLOVES
Grandma will tell you that the holiday ham just isnt complete without the addition of cloves. Cloves are a spice you might be surprised to find in many of your comfort dishes. A small amount of cloves will go a long way to enhance recipes like mulled apple cider, marinara sauce and savory glazes.

GINGER
Ginger can be found in many recipes during the fall months. Ginger, in both the dried and fresh root form, is a spice routinely found in both sweet and savory recipes this time of year. Gingersnap cookies and gingerbread treats are included in many holiday gift trays. Pumpkin and apple pie recipes count on ginger to bring an added dimension of flavor to them. On the savory side ginger is often added to hearty curries, stir-fry recipes and marinades.

CINNAMON
From your morning toast and tea to homemade cookies baking in your oven, there is probably no other spice as widely recognized to give flavor to seasonal cooking as cinnamon. Cinnamon is commonly used in baking but can also be found giving an unexpected hint of flavor to chili, roasted vegetables and savory meat dishes.

One recipe to keep on hand to add a little fall flavor to many of your dishes is a Pumpkin Spice Blend. Skip buying the pre-made version at the store, and make up your own using the most common spices of autumn.

Pumpkin Spice Blend 
Recipe type: Seasoning

This splice mixture will really sing if you can grind the spices yourself. Here are Aimees tips for buying whole spices and three options for grinding them at home.
Ingredients

3 tablespoons ground cinnamon
1 tablespoon ground ginger
1 tablespoon nutmeg
1 teaspoons ground allspice
1 teaspoons ground cloves

Instructions
Place ingredients in a small bowl and combine. Store in an airtight container until ready to add to your favorite fall recipes.

Notes
If you wish to store the leftover ground spices or the spice mix longer than a week, keep them in the freezer where they will maintain their freshness for up to two months.

http://www.simplebites.net/seasonings-and-spices-for-fall-cooking-recipe-pumpkin-spice-blend/

and this recipe is for caren  who probably does not need another cookie recipe but thought she might like this one. I think with a rich cup of hot chocolate these would be devine. You need to go to the site and see what they look like.

Hot Cocoa Cookies
Via Baker Becky
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter
12 oz semisweet chocolate chips
1 1/2 cups flour
1/4 cup cocoa powder
1 1/2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1 1/4 cups brown sugar, tightly packed
3 eggs, room temp
1 1/2 tsp vanilla
30 large marshmallows, cut in half lengthwise
7-8 oz chocolate bars, cut into 1 inch squares/chunks
extra chocolate for grating/garnish

In medium saucepan, melt butter and chocolate chips over medium/low heat, stirring frequently. Let cool for 15 minutes.

In a medium bowl combine flour, cocoa powder, baking powder and salt. Set aside.

In a large bowl, beat eggs, vanilla and brown sugar until smooth. Beat in melted chocolate/butter mixture until just blended. Slowly add the flour mixture to the wet ingredient mixture, blending on low speed until well combined. Refrigerate dough for 1 hour.

Preheat oven to 325 and line cookie sheets with parchment paper. Place a chocolate square on the cut side of each of the marshmallow halves, and set aside until ready to us

Scoop out tablespoonfuls of dough and roll into balls. Place on prepared cookie sheet, leaving 2 inches for spreading. Gently press each cookie to flatten slightly, then bake at 325 for 10-12 minutes, or just until the cookies begin to crack.

Remove from oven (DO NOT turn off the heat!) and quickly but gently place the chocolate/marshmallow pieces in the center of the cookie, chocolate side down. Place back in oven for 2-4 minutes, or until marshmallows are puffy.

Grate chocolate over still hot cookies. Transfer cookies to wire rack to cool.

Makes approximately 3 dozen cookies (and are delicious reheated for a few seconds in the microwave!)
http://onsugarmountain.com/2012/12/18/hot-cocoa-cookies/

I love cauliflower in any shape or form. I dont like it if it has been overcooked  but then what vegetable is good if it is overcooked  besides all the vitamin and mineral content has also been cooked out of them. Looking at this recipe I thought it looked like a ww recipe  even though flour does have calories I dont think t would really matter here. Talk about the ulitimate snack food  if this was on a buffet table it would all be on my plate  or I would be walking around with the serving plate  all for me.

Cauliwings

Preparation Instructions.

Preheat oven to 450 F.

Trim the heat of cauliflower into appetizer-sized pieces. (I bought the pre-chopped kind.) Set it aside.

In a shallow bowl stir together milk, flour and garlic powder.

Dip each piece of cauliflower into the batter and allow the extra batter to dip off. Place on a greased baking sheet. Spray the tops of the florets with cooking oil. Bake for 18 minutes.

Melt the butter in a saucepan over low heat. Mix together melted butter and Franks hot sauce.

Toss cooked cauliflower pieces with sauce. Serve with a side of blue cheese dressing.

Note: If the bottom of my cauliflower pieces burned a little. The burned crust easily pulls off. Cooking it for less time it might not cook through. You might lightly steam them first. And then turn the oven down when you put them in.

Ingredients

1 head Cauliflower
1 cup Milk
¾ cups Chick Pea Flour
2 teaspoons Garlic Powder
1 Tablespoon Butter
1 cup Frank's Red Hot Sauce (http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_18?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=frank's%20red%20hot%20sauce&sprefix=frank's+red+hot+sa%2Caps%2C324&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Afrank's%20red%20hot%20sauce)
½ cups Blue Cheese Dressing

http://www.anediblemosaic.com/?p=11437

Blue cheese dressing
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup sour cream
4 green onions, finely chopped
2 tablespoons dried parsley
4 ounces blue cheese, crumbled
garlic salt to taste

And one more chili recipe and Im done.

Pork Cheek and Black-Eyed Pea Chili 
Ingredients 
1 tablespoon ground coriander 
1 tablespoon sweet smoked paprika 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
5 pounds cleaned and trimmed pork cheeks (see Note) 
Salt and freshly ground pepper 
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
1 pound slab bacon, cut into 1/2-inch dice 
1 onion, finely chopped 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
2 jalapeños, seeded and very finely chopped 
2 red bell peppers, finely diced 
One 12-ounce bottle amber ale or porter 
2 cups chicken stock or low-sodium broth 
2 cups canned whole Italian tomatoes, crushed 
2 canned chipotles in adobo, seeded and minced 
1 pound dried black-eyed peas, picked over and rinsed 
1 small cinnamon stick 
Shredded smoked cheddar cheese, cilantro leaves and crème fraîche, for serving

In a large bowl, combine the coriander, paprika and cumin and toss with the pork cheeks. Season with salt and pepper.

In a large enameled cast-iron casserole, heat 2 tablespoons of the oil. Add half of the pork and cook over moderately high heat, turning once, until browned, about 8 minutes. Transfer the pork to a plate. Add the remaining 2 tablespoons of oil and brown the remaining pork over moderate heat. Transfer the pork to the plate.

Add the bacon to the casserole and cook over moderate heat, stirring occasionally, until browned and slightly crisp, about 7 minutes. Add the onion, garlic, jalapeños and bell peppers and cook, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are softened, about 5 minutes.

Return the pork cheeks to the casserole along with any accumulated juices. Add the ale, chicken stock, tomatoes, chipotles, black-eyed peas and cinnamon stick and bring to a boil.

Cover and cook over very low heat until the meat and beans are tender, about 2 1/2 hours. Season the chili with salt and pepper.

Spoon off the fat from the surface and discard the cinnamon stick.

Serve the chili in bowls. Pass the smoked cheddar, cilantro and crème fraîche at the table.

Make Ahead The pork cheek chili can be refrigerated for up to 5 days. Notes You can substitute 5 pounds of pork shoulder for the pork cheeks. Cut the shoulder into 2-inch chunks and proceed with the recipe. Add 30 minutes to the cooking time in Step 4.

Serve With Toasted Cornmeal Corn Bread.

Im late  better get this posted.

sam


----------



## Spider

Another great start Sam, you are making me hungry!!!


----------



## Patches39

Sam, you out did yourself, have all the recipes, and will be trying them, don't have to think about what to have, LOL LOL
Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Wow Sam - you really did your self proud with the recipes this time (not that you don't always) Once again thanks for the work you put in finding interesting things for us to prepare.

I can't believe i am on Page 1! don't manage to do that very often.


----------



## purl2diva

Thanks for the recipes, Sam. The chili recipes are very timely as we are having a chili cook off at church on December 1. I'll test them ahead of time and then pick one for that date.


----------



## martina

Well, there are lots of lovely sounding recipes there, Sam. Pity I can't really eat properly at the moment, but lots to drool over. Your friend would be much better doing as you say, with a stick, but some people don't want it. I hope he gets some successful treatment for his feet soon. Your afghan should certainly keep him warm this winter.


----------



## cpeterman

Wow! A man who cooks AND knits!!!! I'm going to send my husband over to you for a few lessons. 

I have had a catering business for over 30 years. I looked over your recipes and they look very promising. Will be trying them over the next few weeks.

If you ever want to try some of our best recipes, let me know. Will be glad to send some out of our cookbook.


----------



## Marianne818

Wow, I bet I've missed some fantastic recipes!!! Thank you Sam, always wonderful the way you start the party off!! I'm a grazer also, crackers are my downfall, especially the Club crackers, the new mini size are perfect for my snack time, I find that I don't eat near as many of the smaller size! I have to admit I am hooked on cereals lately though, since I've learned that I can tolerate the Almond milk I have been trying all types of cereals, my favorite so far is the Special K Cinnamon Pecan... oh my stinking heck that is soooo good!! 
I'm sure I am going to crash and burn early tonight so will catch up again in the morning! 
Loves, Hugs and always in my thoughts and prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cpeterman---welcome to our tea party table. And, you'll never have to ask twice about us wanting recipes....we're always do.

Hope you come join us often...anything that you make especially for this time of year?



cpeterman said:


> Wow! A man who cooks AND knits!!!! I'm going to send my husband over to you for a few lessons.
> 
> I have had a catering business for over 30 years. I looked over your recipes and they look very promising. Will be trying them over the next few weeks.
> 
> If you ever want to try some of our best recipes, let me know. Will be glad to send some out of our cookbook.


----------



## NanaCaren

Oh my goodness you have out done yourself with the comfort food and the cookies are to die for. I will have to make them up and let you know how they are. The caliwings are supposed to be on the menu for this week end time permitting.


----------



## angelam

Thanks for a good start as usual Sam. Nodding off over the computer but just managed to drop in for a quick check up on everyone. Think I might have to try out your recipe for Pumpkin Pie. It's not something commonly made over here so good to try something different for a change. Welcome cpeterman - always room for a new face at Sam's table. Drop in and share some of your recipes any time you like. Bedtime for me now. Thanks for all the good news we have had today. Night all xx


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm just more or less marking my spot at the "table."  Will read through the recipes when I have more time.


----------



## NanaCaren

cpeterman said:


> If you ever want to try some of our best recipes, let me know. Will be glad to send some out of our cookbook.


Welcome to the tea party, one never has to ask IF we want a receipt just assume we do and post away. Any and all you ae willing to share. :lol: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Bedtime for me now. Thanks for all the good news we have had today. Night all xx


Good night angelam pleasant dreams
hugs and sleep well.


----------



## TNS

Great start to the new party- now I'm off to sleep. Sweet dreams to everyone, when its time.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good night angelam pleasant dreams
> hugs and sleep well.


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

TNS said:


> Great start to the new party- now I'm off to sleep. Sweet dreams to everyone, when its time.


Night night,


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Wow, I bet I've missed some fantastic recipes!!! Thank you Sam, always wonderful the way you start the party off!! I'm a grazer also, crackers are my downfall, especially the Club crackers, the new mini size are perfect for my snack time, I find that I don't eat near as many of the smaller size! I have to admit I am hooked on cereals lately though, since I've learned that I can tolerate the Almond milk I have been trying all types of cereals, my favorite so far is the Special K Cinnamon Pecan... oh my stinking heck that is soooo good!!
> I'm sure I am going to crash and burn early tonight so will catch up again in the morning!
> Loves, Hugs and always in my thoughts and prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I did the same thing with cereals when I found the coconut and almond milk. I think i had cereal for a month straight. Sweet dreams dear. Hugs back to you


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Great start to the new party- now I'm off to sleep. Sweet dreams to everyone, when its time.


Good night and sweet dreams to you too.


----------



## jknappva

Thanks for another wonderful start for a new Tea Party,Sam.
You put a lot of effort in finding new and different recipes for us. You're a fantastic host.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cpeterman said:


> Wow! A man who cooks AND knits!!!! I'm going to send my husband over to you for a few lessons.
> 
> I have had a catering business for over 30 years. I looked over your recipes and they look very promising. Will be trying them over the next few weeks.
> 
> If you ever want to try some of our best recipes, let me know. Will be glad to send some out of our cookbook.


I don't remember seeing you before. Welcome to the KTP! We love new voices...please come often. We're open all week!
JuneK


----------



## Miss Pam

Happy weekend! Great recipes again this week, Sam.


----------



## Pup lover

Posting so I can get here easily, cooking dinner ttyl


----------



## Dreamweaver

We had chile last week and then made enchiladas white the leftovers.... I love it and could eat it every night. Those recipes sound fabulous and that is a great new twist on pumpkin pie. Butter and honey? really? I love the, both but never thought about putting them on my pie, just lots of whipped cream.....

The cookies sound wonderful and something GD would like and she loves to make cookies so this one gets forwarded to her.


DH is not home and I'm going to wander over to neighbors for a glass of wine and maybe a haircut...... How short can I go? We'll see.


----------



## iamsam

cpeterman - thank you for stopping by the knitting tea party and enjoying a cuppa with us. we will be here all week so hope you will join us again very soon. there is always lots of fresh hot tea and a comfy empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

it would be lovely if you would share some of your recipes.

sam



cpeterman said:


> Wow! A man who cooks AND knits!!!! I'm going to send my husband over to you for a few lessons.
> 
> I have had a catering business for over 30 years. I looked over your recipes and they look very promising. Will be trying them over the next few weeks.
> 
> If you ever want to try some of our best recipes, let me know. Will be glad to send some out of our cookbook.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi again everyone. As you know there is a new section on KP

check out the topic about my work at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214536-5.html#4307936

a lot of them have been on this thread -- but there are some I think might be new.


----------



## darowil

cpeterman said:


> Wow! A man who cooks AND knits!!!! I'm going to send my husband over to you for a few lessons.
> 
> I have had a catering business for over 30 years. I looked over your recipes and they look very promising. Will be trying them over the next few weeks.
> 
> If you ever want to try some of our best recipes, let me know. Will be glad to send some out of our cookbook.


Welcome to the Tea Party- we always appreciate recipes. And while not everyone will want them many will- never will a recipe be unappreciated. Even though we don't always say that we have copied one.

Well while I am way behind on last weeks I have managed to join this one early- see how I go. 
Been PMing Denise- she has got overwhelmed by the sheer number of pages. but I will be catching up for a day in January when I am in Sydney with Maryanne. Have myself organised for it now (that was what took up my time last night).


----------



## standsalonewolf

thank you sam hugs to all of you


----------



## NanaCaren

What a nice surprise Grant stopped by with all four of the boys for a bit, it is his week end. Was kind of interesting to listen to Blake, Aidan, Robert and Ashlei all discussing school. Ashlei and Robert have adjusted well to the school as DJ has adjusted to hers.


----------



## Miss Pam

Designer1234 said:


> Hi again everyone. As you know there is a new section on KP
> 
> check out the topic about my work at the following link
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214536-5.html#4307936
> 
> a lot of them have been on this thread -- but there are some I think might be new.


That is awesome. Thanks for sharing the link, Shirley.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and Company, how's everyone doing? 
Recipes look wonderful, going to go back and really check them out later, I still have 10 pages from earlier today to catch up on. 
Been a long day, got the check in the bank, all the shopping done, well, the things I remembered, never mind that I had a list and never pulled it out of my purse. :roll:
I did see that Marianne posted earlier, wonderful news!!!! Happy dance!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I've had my wine before walking home from Marlas' so I'm on iced tea lemonade for the time being. They finished the roof, it looks so good, such a pretty dark green. :thumbup: 
Well, I guess back to finishing last weeks. Hugs all, and welcome newcomers.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> What a nice surprise Grant stopped by with all four of the boys for a bit, it is his week end. Was kind of interesting to listen to Blake, Aidan, Robert and Ashlei all discussing school. Ashlei and Robert have adjusted well to the school as DJ has adjusted to hers.


That is a nice surprise. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
So glad the kids have adjusted so well, it helps, I'm sure that they are with family, but it's still a whole new adventure. Hugs to you and the kids.


----------



## sassafras123

So happy for you and us about good news Marianne!
Oh my Pema Chodron is giving a weekend workshop in Richmond, CA May 2-4 2014 and my friend and I bought tickets today. We can stay with my son who wants to go also.
Tooth that broke is not crown so now dental bill for two teeth $7,000. Dear Lord I bought a house for that price.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> So happy for you and us about good news Marianne!
> Oh my Pema Chodron is giving a weekend workshop in Richmond, CA May 2-4 2014 and my friend and I bought tickets today. We can stay with my son who wants to go also.
> Tooth that broke is not crown so now dental bill for two teeth $7,000. Dear Lord I bought a house for that price.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:

Oh! Have fun on your trip. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

cpeterman said:


> Wow! A man who cooks AND knits!!!! I'm going to send my husband over to you for a few lessons.
> 
> I have had a catering business for over 30 years. I looked over your recipes and they look very promising. Will be trying them over the next few weeks.
> 
> If you ever want to try some of our best recipes, let me know. Will be glad to send some out of our cookbook.


Welcome to the tea party. Around here we love it when people post recipes and share what they are doing. Feel free to tell us about yourself and certainly share some recipes. We would love it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That is a nice surprise. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> So glad the kids have adjusted so well, it helps, I'm sure that they are with family, but it's still a whole new adventure. Hugs to you and the kids.


Thank you. I got three of the taridses crochet up just have to stitch the white on them. They are going To be rather cute when finished. Seth says they will be mittens and wants socks too. Won't be too had to make them into mittens, I hope. :shock: 
Hugs back to you. :-D


----------



## pacer

Can you believe I am tired. I still have two loads of wash I wanted to do tonight but my son says he will do them. I did complete my dishes and cleaned up the stove as well. Tomorrow I will take Matthew to see our high school's performance of Wizard of Oz. The shows for this weekend all sold out. Can't wait to see it. I have to grocery shop tomorrow as well as wash bedding and scatter rugs. Thinking I will bake some cookies as well and do some more straightening of the kitchen and living room. The on Sunday I will teach fairisle knitting. I did get to the gym to workout tonight so I did not cook dinner. 

Shirley...your works are beautiful. I agree that I craft for my own enjoyment and if others enjoy them as well that is a blessing.

Sam...love the recipes. Can't wait to check her tomorrow to see who won tonight's football game. Are the boys feeling better today? Fred is so going to love that afghan. 

Good night everyone.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I got three of the taridses crochet up just have to stitch the white on them. They are going To be rather cute when finished. Seth says they will be mittens and wants socks too. Won't be too had to make them into mittens, I hope. :shock:
> Hugs back to you. :-D


LOL!!! Well, you know one thing for sure, you will never be bored or run out of projects as long as you have Seth coming up with them. lolol...
Tardis Mitts and Dalek Socks?  
Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Can you believe I am tired. I still have two loads of wash I wanted to do tonight but my son says he will do them. I did complete my dishes and cleaned up the stove as well. Tomorrow I will take Matthew to see our high school's performance of Wizard of Oz. The shows for this weekend all sold out. Can't wait to see it. I have to grocery shop tomorrow as well as wash bedding and scatter rugs. Thinking I will bake some cookies as well and do some more straightening of the kitchen and living room. The on Sunday I will teach fairisle knitting. I did get to the gym to workout tonight so I did not cook dinner.
> 
> Shirley...your works are beautiful. I agree that I craft for my own enjoyment and if others enjoy them as well that is a blessing.
> 
> Sam...love the recipes. Can't wait to check her tomorrow to see who won tonight's football game. Are the boys feeling better today? Fred is so going to love that afghan.
> 
> Good night everyone.


Tired, I'll say, and deservedly so too. Wonderful that your son is going to finish up the laundry, :thumbup: :thumbup: you have wonderful sons. Hope you and Matthew enjoy the Wizard of Oz, sounds like it will be a lot of fun. :thumbup: 
Hi Matthew. 
Goodnight Pacer, sweet dreams and rest well.


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. Thanks Sam for today's recipes to open this week's TP. Such a choice. What to try first?

I have missed you all as I did not post at all last weekend and then I nearly passed out when I saw the conversation had gone over 200 pages during the week, so I have obviously missed a heap of stuff. Darowil has PM'd to pass on the good news re Marianne. Praise be that the tumour is benign! I see that people have been concerned about not hearing from Melody but I'm glad to hear that some clever detective work has revealed all is well with her. 

Last weekend was a wet, miserable one here - first significant rain in Sydney since last June, so it was very welcome and a great relief to firefighters around the state. It was the perfect opportunity to stay indoors and read so I did - no housework and no knitting. I had started a book on Friday night and could not put it down, so was finished by Sunday night. Has anyone else read "The Narrow Road to the Deep North" by Australian author, Richard Flanagan? It is a brilliant read, brutal and harrowing in places, but also beautifully written with a superb plot, one of those books that makes a lasting impression. I cannot get it out of my mind and I know I will have to read it again. It is the story of Dorrigo Evans and his love affair with his uncle's younger wife that shapes his life and the dreadful experiences of the Thai-Burma railway where he was a POW and had the roles of leader and hero thrust on him. I'm sure it will be an award winner - it deserves to be! 

No Aussie photos today, so I thought I would share a recipe for a change. It's a particularly tasty Cherry cake, so here goes:

Cherry cake

1 cup (150gr) caster sugar (Super-fine in the States?)
2 eggs
1/4 cup Marsala (sweet wine like sherry?)
1 cup (150gr) self-raising flour (to make in US add 2 teaspoons baking powder to 1 cup all-purpose flour)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup chopped walnuts
2 cups (or more if you like) well drained cherries

Preheat oven to 180C (not sure what that is in Fahrenheit) and line a 22cm tin with baking paper.
Place sugar, eggs and marsala in bowl and beat for 5 mins till slightly thickened and lighter in colour.
In another bowl combine flour, salt and walnuts.
Add egg mixture and gently fold in till evenly mixed.
Fold in cherries.
Pour into prepared tin and bake for 1 hour (till skewer comes out clean) You might need to cover cake lightly with foil after about 15 mins to prevent top burning.
Cool in tin for 5 mins, then turn out onto wire rack to cool.
Serve with whipped cream or for a tasty change, some ricotta honey. Whip 200gr fresh ricotta with 1/3 cup honey till light and creamy. Enjoy!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Finished the dog hat. I have to say I like it in the recommended colors of tan and brown better than this but DD wanted me to make it in these colors since the University of Georgia colors are red & black. The ears unbutton and hang down long if desired. I also may move the buttons up higher than the directions say to do them. I think it would look more like ears.


----------



## nicho

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the dog hat. I have to say I like it in the recommended colors of tan and brown better than this but DD wanted me to make it in these colors since the University of Georgia colors are red & black. The ears unbutton and hang down long if desired. I also may move the buttons up higher than the directions say to do them. I think it would look more like ears.


Hi Gwen, how are you? Good looking hat. You sure have produced a lot of them. Are you and I the only ones on here now? No, I see Poledra65 is online too - hi Poledra too. Getting late in your part of the world isn't it? It's early Saturday afternoon here. Another good day for reading or knitting, so I'll say goodnight to all and do a little of both (just not at once!) I'll check in again tomorrow to see how everyone is getting on. Till then,
Denise


----------



## Railyn

Your tale about 4 cats inside without a litter box is amazing. I have never heard of cats being trained to go outside for business. I am a big cat lover but landlord and DH say "no pets."


----------



## Designer1234

nicho said:


> Hi Gwen, how are you? Good looking hat. You sure have produced a lot of them. Are you and I the only ones on here now? No, I see Poledra65 is online too - hi Poledra too. Getting late in your part of the world isn't it? It's early Saturday afternoon here. Another good day for reading or knitting, so I'll say goodnight to all and do a little of both (just not at once!) I'll check in again tomorrow to see how everyone is getting on. Till then,
> Denise


Hi Denise! how are the travel plans coming along? We are expecting a huge snow storm so everyone is 'hunkering down in this part of the world. It will be all melted when you come to my part of the world.

I wish I was sharing your weather right now.


----------



## Spider

Gwen, love the hat. Looks like a dog to me. The ears are cute.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I did the same thing with cereals when I found the coconut and almond milk. I think i had cereal for a month straight. Sweet dreams dear. Hugs back to you


I'm chicken to try those milks. I haven't even seen the coconut, but haven!0't been looking for it...... I would like to have good granola for breakfast for a change. Milk just goes bad around here, as we use so little.ws


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> So happy for you and us about good news Marianne!
> Oh my Pema Chodron is giving a weekend workshop in Richmond, CA May 2-4 2014 and my friend and I bought tickets today. We can stay with my son who wants to go also.
> Tooth that broke is not crown so now dental bill for two teeth $7,000. Dear Lord I bought a house for that price.


DANG! That seems high for two teeth, even if it is implants.


----------



## Dreamweaver

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. Thanks Sam for today's recipes to open this week's TP. Such a choice. What to try first?
> 
> I have missed you all as I did not post at all last weekend and then I nearly passed out when I saw the conversation had gone over 200 pages during the week, so I have obviously missed a heap of stuff. Darowil has PM'd to pass on the good news re Marianne. Praise be that the tumour is benign! I see that people have been concerned about not hearing from Melody but I'm glad to hear that some clever detective work has revealed all is well with her.
> 
> Last weekend was a wet, miserable one here - first significant rain in Sydney since last June, so it was very welcome and a great relief to firefighters around the state. It was the perfect opportunity to stay indoors and read so I did - no housework and no knitting. I had started a book on Friday night and could not put it down, so was finished by Sunday night. Has anyone else read "The Narrow Road to the Deep North" by Australian author, Richard Flanagan? It is a brilliant read, brutal and harrowing in places, but also beautifully written with a superb plot, one of those books that makes a lasting impression. I cannot get it out of my mind and I know I will have to read it again. It is the story of Dorrigo Evans and his love affair with his uncle's younger wife that shapes his life and the dreadful experiences of the Thai-Burma railway where he was a POW and had the roles of leader and hero thrust on him. I'm sure it will be an award winner - it deserves to be!
> 
> No Aussie photos today, so I thought I would share a recipe for a change. It's a particularly tasty Cherry cake, so here goes:
> 
> Cherry cake
> 
> 1 cup (150gr) caster sugar (Super-fine in the States?)
> 2 eggs
> 1/4 cup Marsala (sweet wine like sherry?)
> 1 cup (150gr) self-raising flour (to make in US add 2 teaspoons baking powder to 1 cup all-purpose flour)
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1 cup chopped walnuts
> 2 cups (or more if you like) well drained cherries
> 
> Preheat oven to 180C (not sure what that is in Fahrenheit) and line a 22cm tin with baking paper.
> Place sugar, eggs and marsala in bowl and beat for 5 mins till slightly thickened and lighter in colour.
> In another bowl combine flour, salt and walnuts.
> Add egg mixture and gently fold in till evenly mixed.
> Fold in cherries.
> Pour into prepared tin and bake for 1 hour (till skewer comes out clean) You might need to cover cake lightly with foil after about 15 mins to prevent top burning.
> Cool in tin for 5 mins, then turn out onto wire rack to cool.
> Serve with whipped cream or for a tasty change, some ricotta honey. Whip 200gr fresh ricotta with 1/3 cup honey till light and creamy. Enjoy!


Cake sounds delicious. I love cherries.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the dog hat. I have to say I like it in the recommended colors of tan and brown better than this but DD wanted me to make it in these colors since the University of Georgia colors are red & black. The ears unbutton and hang down long if desired. I also may move the buttons up higher than the directions say to do them. I think it would look more like ears.


Great hat. I think I agree with you though. Higher ears might look a little more in proportion. You sure are a hat factory.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm chicken to try those milks. I haven't even seen the coconut, but haven't been looking for it...... I would like to have good granola for breakfast for a change. Milk just goes bad around here, as we use so little.ws


----------



## Dreamweaver

Had a lovely evening with the neighbors but the hair dresser didn't show up so I still have this red mess..... 3 glasses of wine and pizza and salad, I'm ready to turn in....


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. Thanks Sam for today's recipes to open this week's TP. Such a choice. What to try first?
> 
> I have missed you all as I did not post at all last weekend and then I nearly passed out when I saw the conversation had gone over 200 pages during the week, so I have obviously missed a heap of stuff. Darowil has PM'd to pass on the good news re Marianne. Praise be that the tumour is benign! I see that people have been concerned about not hearing from Melody but I'm glad to hear that some clever detective work has revealed all is well with her.
> 
> Last weekend was a wet, miserable one here - first significant rain in Sydney since last June, so it was very welcome and a great relief to firefighters around the state. It was the perfect opportunity to stay indoors and read so I did - no housework and no knitting. I had started a book on Friday night and could not put it down, so was finished by Sunday night. Has anyone else read "The Narrow Road to the Deep North" by Australian author, Richard Flanagan? It is a brilliant read, brutal and harrowing in places, but also beautifully written with a superb plot, one of those books that makes a lasting impression. I cannot get it out of my mind and I know I will have to read it again. It is the story of Dorrigo Evans and his love affair with his uncle's younger wife that shapes his life and the dreadful experiences of the Thai-Burma railway where he was a POW and had the roles of leader and hero thrust on him. I'm sure it will be an award winner - it deserves to be!
> 
> No Aussie photos today, so I thought I would share a recipe for a change. It's a particularly tasty Cherry cake, so here goes:
> 
> Cherry cake
> 
> 1 cup (150gr) caster sugar (Super-fine in the States?)
> 2 eggs
> 1/4 cup Marsala (sweet wine like sherry?)
> 1 cup (150gr) self-raising flour (to make in US add 2 teaspoons baking powder to 1 cup all-purpose flour)
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1 cup chopped walnuts
> 2 cups (or more if you like) well drained cherries
> 
> Preheat oven to 180C (not sure what that is in Fahrenheit) and line a 22cm tin with baking paper.
> Place sugar, eggs and marsala in bowl and beat for 5 mins till slightly thickened and lighter in colour.
> In another bowl combine flour, salt and walnuts.
> Add egg mixture and gently fold in till evenly mixed.
> Fold in cherries.
> Pour into prepared tin and bake for 1 hour (till skewer comes out clean) You might need to cover cake lightly with foil after about 15 mins to prevent top burning.
> Cool in tin for 5 mins, then turn out onto wire rack to cool.
> Serve with whipped cream or for a tasty change, some ricotta honey. Whip 200gr fresh ricotta with 1/3 cup honey till light and creamy. Enjoy!


Sounds scrummy! I might just make one for Christmas to take with me when I go nextdoor. Zara who helps me in the house and garden, has very kindly invited me to join them at Christmas, when they will entertain most of their very large family. With Zara's help we got the grass cut, and Ringo's run moved- I need at some point to get him a new tarpaulin- more to give sun shade, than any other purpose. 
Just after 5 on a lovely sunny spring afternoon- gentle breeze- could not ask for nicer weather.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the dog hat. I have to say I like it in the recommended colors of tan and brown better than this but DD wanted me to make it in these colors since the University of Georgia colors are red & black. The ears unbutton and hang down long if desired. I also may move the buttons up higher than the directions say to do them. I think it would look more like ears.


Is this one for Hannah? You really have had a production line going! Very fine hat!


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. Thanks Sam for today's recipes to open this week's TP. Such a choice. What to try first?
> 
> I have missed you all as I did not post at all last weekend and then I nearly passed out when I saw the conversation had gone over 200 pages during the week, so I have obviously missed a heap of stuff. Darowil has PM'd to pass on the good news re Marianne. Praise be that the tumour is benign! I see that people have been concerned about not hearing from Melody but I'm glad to hear that some clever detective work has revealed all is well with her.
> 
> Last weekend was a wet, miserable one here - first significant rain in Sydney since last June, so it was very welcome and a great relief to firefighters around the state. It was the perfect opportunity to stay indoors and read so I did - no housework and no knitting. I had started a book on Friday night and could not put it down, so was finished by Sunday night. Has anyone else read "The Narrow Road to the Deep North" by Australian author, Richard Flanagan? It is a brilliant read, brutal and harrowing in places, but also beautifully written with a superb plot, one of those books that makes a lasting impression. I cannot get it out of my mind and I know I will have to read it again. It is the story of Dorrigo Evans and his love affair with his uncle's younger wife that shapes his life and the dreadful experiences of the Thai-Burma railway where he was a POW and had the roles of leader and hero thrust on him. I'm sure it will be an award winner - it deserves to be!
> 
> No Aussie photos today, so I thought I would share a recipe for a change. It's a particularly tasty Cherry cake, so here goes:
> 
> Cherry cake
> 
> 1 cup (150gr) caster sugar (Super-fine in the States?)
> 2 eggs
> 1/4 cup Marsala (sweet wine like sherry?)
> 1 cup (150gr) self-raising flour (to make in US add 2 teaspoons baking powder to 1 cup all-purpose flour)
> 1/2 teaspoon salt
> 1 cup chopped walnuts
> 2 cups (or more if you like) well drained cherries
> 
> Preheat oven to 180C (not sure what that is in Fahrenheit) and line a 22cm tin with baking paper.
> Place sugar, eggs and marsala in bowl and beat for 5 mins till slightly thickened and lighter in colour.
> In another bowl combine flour, salt and walnuts.
> Add egg mixture and gently fold in till evenly mixed.
> Fold in cherries.
> Pour into prepared tin and bake for 1 hour (till skewer comes out clean) You might need to cover cake lightly with foil after about 15 mins to prevent top burning.
> Cool in tin for 5 mins, then turn out onto wire rack to cool.
> Serve with whipped cream or for a tasty change, some ricotta honey. Whip 200gr fresh ricotta with 1/3 cup honey till light and creamy. Enjoy!


Hi, I'm here, was in the kitchen getting dinner ready. DH was stuck in Denver several hours longer than anticipated because the second place he had to go to was slower than frozen molasses. The cake sounds wonderful, DH loves cherries so I am going to have to make that for him. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Sounds like you had a great quiet week, that is good, they are much needed every so often aren't they. 
hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the dog hat. I have to say I like it in the recommended colors of tan and brown better than this but DD wanted me to make it in these colors since the University of Georgia colors are red & black. The ears unbutton and hang down long if desired. I also may move the buttons up higher than the directions say to do them. I think it would look more like ears.


Is it the Georgia Bulldogs? He's cute, not really a mainstream puppy, but he's definitely great for school spirit! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Hi ya'll,
Have been lurking for a while. It has been so busy here...taking care of Angie, cleaning house and all.
I got my hair cut yesterday, Jynx. Really it is just trimmed. I hate my hair! I stopped coloring it (and it took forever for the color to grow off), and my thyroid not working has wreaked havoc on it. My beautician told me it is in the worse shape ever. I already knew that. When I fix it, I wash it, dry it, curl it, tease it, pick it, cry, and pray...maybe not in that order.
Jim has an appointment with the orthopedist Monday to check his knee out. I sure hope they get to the root of his pain.
I have two pairs of socks going and four boot cuffs to make. I am working on the gray ones now with the mock cable design. I am going to make three different styles.
I am using Cascade Heritage on Allyson's socks and man have I had problems with the yarn splitting.
I am also trying to tighten up on my pearl stitches. I don't like a long thread from a knit stitch to or from the pearl stitch.
The best news I have had in a long time is that Marianne is o.k. Thank God for answered prayer.
Jynx, it is good to see you posting.
Glad ya'll found Melody was o.k. Sure she is busy with the house selling and hunting.
Spider, congrats on your job, honey. I am still praying for hubby.
Kaye, you are such a sweetheart. I just love to read your postings.
I sure hope someone will post Kathy's square so we can see what we need to live up to. HA HA. I am not a designer. I have to have a pattern.
Sam, thank you for all the hard work you do for us. I know you have a crown in Heaven!
cpeterman...welcome to the forum. Of coarse we would like some recipes.
If I am not posting, don't worry about me. I am lurking when I can. It's just I am being spread in all directions right now. I love you all dearly...Betty


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds scrummy! I might just make one for Christmas to take with me when I go nextdoor. Zara who helps me in the house and garden, has very kindly invited me to join them at Christmas, when they will entertain most of their very large family. With Zara's help we got the grass cut, and Ringo's run moved- I need at some point to get him a new tarpaulin- more to give sun shade, than any other purpose.
> Just after 5 on a lovely sunny spring afternoon- gentle breeze- could not ask for nicer weather.


Oh wonderful that Zara has invited you over, that is so nice, you won't be alone all day, I'll still be here though if you want to Skype at all. It's nice that she helps you so you aren't trying to do all that by yourself. How's Ringo like the new location?


----------



## Railyn

You and me both. I am fairly adventurious with food but just can't bring myself to try soy milk. Had it as a child and still remember how horrible it was. I do use almond milk as "real" milk doesn't agree with me but I use very little of it also.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Hi ya'll,
> Have been lurking for a while. It has been so busy here...taking care of Angie, cleaning house and all.
> I got my hair cut yesterday, Jynx. Really it is just trimmed. I hate my hair! I stopped coloring it (and it took forever for the color to grow off), and my thyroid not working has wreaked havoc on it. My beautician told me it is in the worse shape ever. I already knew that. When I fix it, I wash it, dry it, curl it, tease it, pick it, cry, and pray...maybe not in that order.
> Jim has an appointment with the orthopedist Monday to check his knee out. I sure hope they get to the root of his pain.
> I have two pairs of socks going and four boot cuffs to make. I am working on the gray ones now with the mock cable design. I am going to make three different styles.
> I am using Cascade Heritage on Allyson's socks and man have I had problems with the yarn splitting.
> I am also trying to tighten up on my pearl stitches. I don't like a long thread from a knit stitch to or from the pearl stitch.
> The best news I have had in a long time is that Marianne is o.k. Thank God for answered prayer.
> Jynx, it is good to see you posting.
> Glad ya'll found Melody was o.k. Sure she is busy with the house selling and hunting.
> Spider, congrats on your job, honey. I am still praying for hubby.
> Kaye, you are such a sweetheart. I just love to read your postings.
> I sure hope someone will post Kathy's square so we can see what we need to live up to. HA HA. I am not a designer. I have to have a pattern.
> Sam, thank you for all the hard work you do for us. I know you have a crown in Heaven!
> cpeterman...welcome to the forum. Of coarse we would like some recipes.
> If I am not posting, don't worry about me. I am lurking when I can. It's just I am being spread in all directions right now. I love you all dearly...Betty


Hi Betty, sounds like you have been busy. Yes, hair is an issue that often inspires tears but what can one do, as Shirley said, at least we have hair. :shock: 
I hope and pray you get some answers on DHs' knee. 
I love hearing from you also Betty. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Caren, or anybody, have you tried Hazelnut milk? I got some the other day, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Caren, or anybody, have you tried Hazelnut milk? I got some the other day, but haven't tried it yet.


Havent seen that here, like soy and almond, rice is ok prefer just regular ole milk.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Havent seen that here, like soy and almond, rice is ok prefer just regular ole milk.


Yes, I've had soy quite a bit, but I also really like the farm fresh all natural milk we get at Sprouts.
Thought the Hazelnut might be good to bake with though.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Hi ya'll,
> Have been lurking for a while. It has been so busy here...taking care of Angie, cleaning house and all.
> I got my hair cut yesterday, Jynx. Really it is just trimmed. I hate my hair! I stopped coloring it (and it took forever for the color to grow off), and my thyroid not working has wreaked havoc on it. My beautician told me it is in the worse shape ever. I already knew that. When I fix it, I wash it, dry it, curl it, tease it, pick it, cry, and pray...maybe not in that order.
> Jim has an appointment with the orthopedist Monday to check his knee out. I sure hope they get to the root of his pain.
> I have two pairs of socks going and four boot cuffs to make. I am working on the gray ones now with the mock cable design. I am going to make three different styles.
> I am using Cascade Heritage on Allyson's socks and man have I had problems with the yarn splitting.
> I am also trying to tighten up on my pearl stitches. I don't like a long thread from a knit stitch to or from the pearl stitch.
> The best news I have had in a long time is that Marianne is o.k. Thank God for answered prayer.
> Jynx, it is good to see you posting.
> Glad ya'll found Melody was o.k. Sure she is busy with the house selling and hunting.
> Spider, congrats on your job, honey. I am still praying for hubby.
> Kaye, you are such a sweetheart. I just love to read your postings.
> I sure hope someone will post Kathy's square so we can see what we need to live up to. HA HA. I am not a designer. I have to have a pattern.
> Sam, thank you for all the hard work you do for us. I know you have a crown in Heaven!
> cpeterman...welcome to the forum. Of coarse we would like some recipes.
> If I am not posting, don't worry about me. I am lurking when I can. It's just I am being spread in all directions right now. I love you all dearly...Betty


I was going to get hair cut tonight, but the gal didn't show up. I have an appointment for next week but think it may conflict with mom"s Dr. appointment. It is livable, but not me. I never colored hair but did put some streaks in it many years ago whenitnwas LNG.

My goodness, you are sure getting a lot done. I did some flower planting and tire painting after taking onto hair and groceries and then had a couple glasses of wine with the neighbors and dinner there, can't say I've accomplished da lot today so really need tonshakena tail feather over the week-end....


----------



## AZ Sticks

I am feeling such relief that Marianne is on the mend, melody is just busy, Charlotte is making progress, Jynx is doing so well, and in general we all seem to be on a healthier trend .... This has been a rough stretch for our group and the fact that we have each other's back is evident on every page. I just want to say thanks to all of you for being you! Luv- AZ


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I am feeling such relief that Marianne is on the mend, melody is just busy, Charlotte is making progress, Jynx is doing so well, and in general we all seem to be on a healthier trend .... This has been a rough stretch for our group and the fact that we have each other's back is evident on every page. I just want to say thanks to all of you for being you! Luv- AZ


 :thumbup: And may it continue forward. 
So glad you are you and here also, it is a wonderful place to come and play, laugh, cry, hug, and just know that we are loved. Hugs and Love


----------



## iamsam

what is a pema chodron?

sam

asked and answered - I googled it.

sounds like an intense weekend



sassafras123 said:


> So happy for you and us about good news Marianne!
> Oh my Pema Chodron is giving a weekend workshop in Richmond, CA May 2-4 2014 and my friend and I bought tickets today. We can stay with my son who wants to go also.
> Tooth that broke is not crown so now dental bill for two teeth $7,000. Dear Lord I bought a house for that price.


----------



## Bobglory

Marianne818 said:


> Wow, I bet I've missed some fantastic recipes!!! Thank you Sam, always wonderful the way you start the party off!! I'm a grazer also, crackers are my downfall, especially the Club crackers, the new mini size are perfect for my snack time, I find that I don't eat near as many of the smaller size! I have to admit I am hooked on cereals lately though, since I've learned that I can tolerate the Almond milk I have been trying all types of cereals, my favorite so far is the Special K Cinnamon Pecan... oh my stinking heck that is soooo good!!
> I'm sure I am going to crash and burn early tonight so will catch up again in the morning!
> Loves, Hugs and always in my thoughts and prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marianne it's so good to see you back!

Gigi


----------



## iamsam

they were out for revenge - 40-7 - they wiped the ground with us.

did you have any time just for you?

sam



pacer said:


> Can you believe I am tired. I still have two loads of wash I wanted to do tonight but my son says he will do them. I did complete my dishes and cleaned up the stove as well. Tomorrow I will take Matthew to see our high school's performance of Wizard of Oz. The shows for this weekend all sold out. Can't wait to see it. I have to grocery shop tomorrow as well as wash bedding and scatter rugs. Thinking I will bake some cookies as well and do some more straightening of the kitchen and living room. The on Sunday I will teach fairisle knitting. I did get to the gym to workout tonight so I did not cook dinner.
> 
> Shirley...your works are beautiful. I agree that I craft for my own enjoyment and if others enjoy them as well that is a blessing.
> 
> Sam...love the recipes. Can't wait to check her tomorrow to see who won tonight's football game. Are the boys feeling better today? Fred is so going to love that afghan.
> 
> Good night everyone.


----------



## iamsam

this sounds really good nicho - thanks for sharing.

we really were gabby this past week - I had a very hard time keeping up. it has been a while since we have gone over two hundred pages.

cudos for darowil keeping you up to date.

sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. Thanks Sam for today's recipes to open this week's TP. Such a choice. What to try first?
> 
> Cherry cake


----------



## Poledra65

Congrats to the kids. :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn

It is time I turn in for the night. The wind is blowing Texas style and this house whistles with the wind. Thankfully I am a very heavy sleeper so won't hear it once I get to sleep. Have a great week-end one and all.


----------



## iamsam

very nicely done gwen - should keep her warm at football games.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the dog hat. I have to say I like it in the recommended colors of tan and brown better than this but DD wanted me to make it in these colors since the University of Georgia colors are red & black. The ears unbutton and hang down long if desired. I also may move the buttons up higher than the directions say to do them. I think it would look more like ears.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, Goodnight everyone in Tea Party Land, I'm heading to bed. Made DH a hair appt at the shop that Marla and I go to for tomorrow since his barber is always super busy on Saturday and I want to make sure he doesn't cancel it, so I'd better get some sleep. 
Hugs everyone, have a great night.


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> It is time I turn in for the night. The wind is blowing Texas style and this house whistles with the wind. Thankfully I am a very heavy sleeper so won't hear it once I get to sleep. Have a great week-end one and all.


Good night Railyn, sleep well.


----------



## iamsam

you take care of yourself betty - it worries me that you seem to have no time for just yourself. it's important to slow down and smell the roses once in a while.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Hi ya'll,
> Have been lurking for a while. It has been so busy here...taking care of Angie, cleaning house and all.
> I got my hair cut yesterday, Jynx. Really it is just trimmed. I hate my hair! I stopped coloring it (and it took forever for the color to grow off), and my thyroid not working has wreaked havoc on it. My beautician told me it is in the worse shape ever. I already knew that. When I fix it, I wash it, dry it, curl it, tease it, pick it, cry, and pray...maybe not in that order.
> Jim has an appointment with the orthopedist Monday to check his knee out. I sure hope they get to the root of his pain.
> I have two pairs of socks going and four boot cuffs to make. I am working on the gray ones now with the mock cable design. I am going to make three different styles.
> I am using Cascade Heritage on Allyson's socks and man have I had problems with the yarn splitting.
> I am also trying to tighten up on my pearl stitches. I don't like a long thread from a knit stitch to or from the pearl stitch.
> The best news I have had in a long time is that Marianne is o.k. Thank God for answered prayer.
> Jynx, it is good to see you posting.
> Glad ya'll found Melody was o.k. Sure she is busy with the house selling and hunting.
> Spider, congrats on your job, honey. I am still praying for hubby.
> Kaye, you are such a sweetheart. I just love to read your postings.
> I sure hope someone will post Kathy's square so we can see what we need to live up to. HA HA. I am not a designer. I have to have a pattern.
> Sam, thank you for all the hard work you do for us. I know you have a crown in Heaven!
> cpeterman...welcome to the forum. Of coarse we would like some recipes.
> If I am not posting, don't worry about me. I am lurking when I can. It's just I am being spread in all directions right now. I love you all dearly...Betty


----------



## iamsam

on my last recipe - the black eyed pea chili I mentioned toasted cornmeal cornbread - but did not give the recipe. here it is.

sam



Recipe Toasted Cornmeal Corn Bread 
Ingredients 
2 cups coarse yellow cornmeal 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1 tablespoon kosher salt 
1 1/2 cups whole milk 
2/3 cup honey, warmed 
2 large eggs, beaten 
1 stick unsalted butter, melted 

Preheat the oven to 350°. Oil a 9-by-13-inch metal baking pan. 

In a medium skillet, toast the cornmeal over moderately high heat, stirring constantly, until lightly browned, about 5 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl and whisk in the flour, baking powder and salt. 

In a separate bowl, whisk the milk with the honey and eggs. Add the liquid to the dry ingredients and whisk until moistened. 

Add the butter and whisk until smooth. 

Pour the batter into the prepared pan and bake in the center of the oven for 30 minutes, until golden and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. 

Let the corn bread cool on a rack for 15 minutes. 

Cut into squares and serve warm or at room temperature. 

Make Ahead The corn bread can be wrapped in foil and kept at room temperature for up to 2 days. Reheat in the foil.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: And may it continue forward.
> So glad you are you and here also, it is a wonderful place to come and play, laugh, cry, hug, and just know that we are loved. Hugs and Love


Don't forget pee a little! :lol: hugs and luv back- talked to Charlotte tonight, Rick was picking up Chinese take out for dinner... She was hoping to get a pass so,she could see Pontuf this weekend, but it sounds like they want to keep an eye on her so that will have to wait. I will call her tomorrow to let her know about Marianne. Hope you and DH have a wonderful weekend- enjoy your new roof - I love the green ones!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wonderful that Zara has invited you over, that is so nice, you won't be alone all day, I'll still be here though if you want to Skype at all. It's nice that she helps you so you aren't trying to do all that by yourself. How's Ringo like the new location?


He wanders in and out- to eat the grass- fortunately he does not seem to mind having it there- he so seldom needs to be shut in, because of being so good in the house. Zara is a very nice young lady, we are facebook friends. She has one more year of school to go.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Railyn said:


> It is time I turn in for the night. The wind is blowing Texas style and this house whistles with the wind. Thankfully I am a very heavy sleeper so won't hear it once I get to sleep. Have a great week-end one and all.


Sleep tite!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Goodnight everyone in Tea Party Land, I'm heading to bed. Made DH a hair appt at the shop that Marla and I go to for tomorrow since his barber is always super busy on Saturday and I want to make sure he doesn't cancel it, so I'd better get some sleep.
> Hugs everyone, have a great night.


Sleep well !


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> I am feeling such relief that Marianne is on the mend, melody is just busy, Charlotte is making progress, Jynx is doing so well, and in general we all seem to be on a healthier trend .... This has been a rough stretch for our group and the fact that we have each other's back is evident on every page. I just want to say thanks to all of you for being you! Luv- AZ


It is really good that everyone seems to be on the mend, or just busy.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds scrummy! I might just make one for Christmas to take with me when I go nextdoor. Zara who helps me in the house and garden, has very kindly invited me to join them at Christmas, when they will entertain most of their very large family. With Zara's help we got the grass cut, and Ringo's run moved- I need at some point to get him a new tarpaulin- more to give sun shade, than any other purpose.
> Just after 5 on a lovely sunny spring afternoon- gentle breeze- could not ask for nicer weather.


So glad you will have someone to spend the holiday with! And the cake would be a lovely way to say thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> on my last recipe - the black eyed pea chili I mentioned toasted cornmeal cornbread - but did not give the recipe. here it is.
> 
> sam
> 
> Recipe Toasted Cornmeal Corn Bread
> Ingredients
> 2 cups coarse yellow cornmeal
> 2 cups all-purpose flour
> 1 tablespoon baking powder
> 1 tablespoon kosher salt
> 1 1/2 cups whole milk
> 2/3 cup honey, warmed
> 2 large eggs, beaten
> 1 stick unsalted butter, melted
> 
> Preheat the oven to 350°. Oil a 9-by-13-inch metal baking pan.
> 
> In a medium skillet, toast the cornmeal over moderately high heat, stirring constantly, until lightly browned, about 5 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl and whisk in the flour, baking powder and salt.
> 
> In a separate bowl, whisk the milk with the honey and eggs. Add the liquid to the dry ingredients and whisk until moistened.
> 
> Add the butter and whisk until smooth.
> 
> Pour the batter into the prepared pan and bake in the center of the oven for 30 minutes, until golden and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.
> 
> Let the corn bread cool on a rack for 15 minutes.
> 
> Cut into squares and serve warm or at room temperature.
> 
> Make Ahead The corn bread can be wrapped in foil and kept at room temperature for up to 2 days. Reheat in the foil.


How does one use this, Sam?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> Had a lovely evening with the neighbors but the hair dresser didn't show up so I still have this red mess..... 3 glasses of wine and pizza and salad, I'm ready to turn in....


Sounds like a fun night!


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> So glad you will have someone to spend the holiday with! And the cake would be a lovely way to say thanks!


Cherry cake in a madeira base would be an all time favourite of mine. It is really good to have the invite!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Bulldog said:


> Hi ya'll,
> Have been lurking for a while. It has been so busy here...taking care of Angie, cleaning house and all.
> I got my hair cut yesterday, Jynx. Really it is just trimmed. I hate my hair! I stopped coloring it (and it took forever for the color to grow off), and my thyroid not working has wreaked havoc on it. My beautician told me it is in the worse shape ever. I already knew that. When I fix it, I wash it, dry it, curl it, tease it, pick it, cry, and pray...maybe not in that order.
> Jim has an appointment with the orthopedist Monday to check his knee out. I sure hope they get to the root of his pain.
> I have two pairs of socks going and four boot cuffs to make. I am working on the gray ones now with the mock cable design. I am going to make three different styles.
> I am using Cascade Heritage on Allyson's socks and man have I had problems with the yarn splitting.
> I am also trying to tighten up on my pearl stitches. I don't like a long thread from a knit stitch to or from the pearl stitch.
> The best news I have had in a long time is that Marianne is o.k. Thank God for answered prayer.
> Jynx, it is good to see you posting.
> Glad ya'll found Melody was o.k. Sure she is busy with the house selling and hunting.
> Spider, congrats on your job, honey. I am still praying for hubby.
> Kaye, you are such a sweetheart. I just love to read your postings.
> I sure hope someone will post Kathy's square so we can see what we need to live up to. HA HA. I am not a designer. I have to have a pattern.
> Sam, thank you for all the hard work you do for us. I know you have a crown in Heaven!
> cpeterman...welcome to the forum. Of coarse we would like some recipes.
> If I am not posting, don't worry about me. I am lurking when I can. It's just I am being spread in all directions right now. I love you all dearly...Betty


Hi sweetie! So glad to see you posting, take care of yourself and Jim too!


----------



## busyworkerbee

:-D Great news coming on health front for some of us. It ia always good to hear the all the healing energy is working. Will keep sending it out to whomever needs it.

{{{{{{hugs to all}}}}}}


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really good that everyone seems to be on the mend, or just busy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

busyworkerbee said:


> :-D Great news coming on health front for some of us. It ia always good to hear the all the healing energy is working. Will keep sending it out to whomever needs it.
> 
> {{{{{{hugs to all}}}}}}


Hugs back! How was your day??


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yikes! I just realized how late it has gotten! If I don't get to bed I will sleep the day away.... Have a wonderful day/night/weekend! Ttyl - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

I am the only one that likes cornbread around here - I like it with bean soup - I like it when we have macaroni and cheese with stewed tomatoes. it is especially good with butter and honey. it comes out of the pan looking like a cake since you usually bake it in an 8x8 or 9x13 pan. then it is usually cut in squares and served warm. I have a recipe where I use it with corn to make a kind of corn soufflé.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> How does one use this, Sam?


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds scrummy! I might just make one for Christmas to take with me when I go nextdoor. Zara who helps me in the house and garden, has very kindly invited me to join them at Christmas, when they will entertain most of their very large family. With Zara's help we got the grass cut, and Ringo's run moved- I need at some point to get him a new tarpaulin- more to give sun shade, than any other purpose.
> Just after 5 on a lovely sunny spring afternoon- gentle breeze- could not ask for nicer weather.


Great to hear you have an invitation to share Christmas with Zara's family. I was concerned about you having a lonely Christmas. I hope anyone else facing this will get similar invitations.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning and apologies for being late to this week's party. It's lovely and sunny and frosty here in Surrey.
I am off to the fabrics market with London Girl today so I had better get my skates on.

In the meantime happy Saturday hugs and photos...


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, Sam thanks again for another week at the table. Great recipes! Yay we have had some sun today.. 18c. Well I managed to get the bathroom cleaned and spent an hour in the garden too. (on top of the usual things) My Son rang me today as well from Singapore... he has been in Malaysia, training through his work, now off to Thailand for a weeks holiday and home next weekend. 

Marianne.... Great to see you posting a bit. Yay. :thumbup: 

Denise... Good to hear from you again. Take care.  
Back to catching up.... and i am way behind on last weeks still tool


----------



## sugarsugar

Spider said:


> Gwen, love the hat. Looks like a dog to me. The ears are cute.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds scrummy! I might just make one for Christmas to take with me when I go nextdoor. Zara who helps me in the house and garden, has very kindly invited me to join them at Christmas, when they will entertain most of their very large family. With Zara's help we got the grass cut, and Ringo's run moved- I need at some point to get him a new tarpaulin- more to give sun shade, than any other purpose.
> Just after 5 on a lovely sunny spring afternoon- gentle breeze- could not ask for nicer weather.


 :thumbup: Great to hear you are going to spend Christmas with some nice people and not alone.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> I am feeling such relief that Marianne is on the mend, melody is just busy, Charlotte is making progress, Jynx is doing so well, and in general we all seem to be on a healthier trend .... This has been a rough stretch for our group and the fact that we have each other's back is evident on every page. I just want to say thanks to all of you for being you! Luv- AZ


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Just checking in so that I know where I have read to when I come back. Nothing interesting to report: the weather is average, but dull, I have no particular plans for the day, so I will follow the advice that I was given when I was young, which was 'if you have nothing to say, say nothing'.

Best wishes to all


----------



## busyworkerbee

AZ Sticks said:


> Hugs back! How was your day??


Lovely and quiet unti just before dinner when nieces 14 & 7 arrived for the night. Had to adapt the planned dinner to ensure sufficient for them as well. They are now up in the craft room watching my tv. I love them but not the shows they like.

We had a small heavy shower this afternoon. Further north, they turned white from monster hail, size of tennis bals. Local road rescue and mobile auto glass repairers will br busy. Also same storm had huge, water spout very close to shore.


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> Lovely and quiet unti just before dinner when nieces 14 & 7 arrived for the night. Had to adapt the planned dinner to ensure sufficient for them as well. They are now up in the craft room watching my tv. I love them but not the shows they like.
> 
> We had a small heavy shower this afternoon. Further north, they turned white from monster hail, size of tennis bals. Local road rescue and mobile auto glass repairers will br busy. Also same storm had huge, water spout very close to shore.


 :shock: Good grief! I havent seen any news tonight. That would have been some storm.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> So happy for you and us about good news Marianne!
> Oh my Pema Chodron is giving a weekend workshop in Richmond, CA May 2-4 2014 and my friend and I bought tickets today. We can stay with my son who wants to go also.
> Tooth that broke is not crown so now dental bill for two teeth $7,000. Dear Lord I bought a house for that price.


What a huge amount to pay- and are you meant to find all that yourself?


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Can you believe I am tired.


I would have been more surpised if you weren't tired- no way would I be doing ll that in one day. I'd be doing well to do it in a week I think!


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the dog hat. I have to say I like it in the recommended colors of tan and brown better than this but DD wanted me to make it in these colors since the University of Georgia colors are red & black. The ears unbutton and hang down long if desired. I also may move the buttons up higher than the directions say to do them. I think it would look more like ears.


nice so cute, you do great work, fun hats I know DD will enjoy it. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning and apologies for being late to this week's party. It's lovely and sunny and frosty here in Surrey.
> I am off to the fabrics market with London Girl today so I had better get my skates on.
> 
> In the meantime happy Saturday hugs and photos...


Morning Fi. Lovely and sunny here also. I feel I should get out and do some more tidying up in the garden...........we'll see. Have a great day at the fabric markets and show us your purchases when you get home.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Yikes! I just realized how late it has gotten! If I don't get to bed I will sleep the day away.... Have a wonderful day/night/weekend! Ttyl - luv-AZ


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I am the only one that likes cornbread around here - I like it with bean soup - I like it when we have macaroni and cheese with stewed tomatoes. it is especially good with butter and honey. it comes out of the pan looking like a cake since you usually bake it in an 8x8 or 9x13 pan. then it is usually cut in squares and served warm. I have a recipe where I use it with corn to make a kind of corn soufflé.
> 
> sam


Next problem I have here- is locating the cornmeal- I think I will find it within the Italian section of out supermarket. I will be thinking hard what my contribution to the Christmas feast will be.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Well, Goodnight everyone in Tea Party Land, I'm heading to bed. Made DH a hair appt at the shop that Marla and I go to for tomorrow since his barber is always super busy on Saturday and I want to make sure he doesn't cancel it, so I'd better get some sleep.
> Hugs everyone, have a great night.


night, night :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Great to hear you have an invitation to share Christmas with Zara's family. I was concerned about you having a lonely Christmas. I hope anyone else facing this will get similar invitations.


It is nice to feel that I have someone who cares. Certainly I hope none of our circle faces the Festive season on their own. Bronwen has warned me that with their income going down as much as it has with her being on a starting salary, that there will not be Christmas or Birthday presents for the foreseeable future. Good thing I don't believe in Tit for Tat- there is a lot of pleasure to be had in giving.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really good that everyone seems to be on the mend, or just busy.


ditto to that :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning and apologies for being late to this week's party. It's lovely and sunny and frosty here in Surrey.
> I am off to the fabrics market with London Girl today so I had better get my skates on.
> 
> In the meantime happy Saturday hugs and photos...


Just managed to catch this on Saturday! 10 minutes to go. It was my motivation for staying up, when I had to make a pit stop earlier. That and KP in general.


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> Yikes! I just realized how late it has gotten! If I don't get to bed I will sleep the day away.... Have a wonderful day/night/weekend! Ttyl - luv-AZ


night, night :-D


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> I am the only one that likes cornbread around here - I like it with bean soup - I like it when we have macaroni and cheese with stewed tomatoes. it is especially good with butter and honey. it comes out of the pan looking like a cake since you usually bake it in an 8x8 or 9x13 pan. then it is usually cut in squares and served warm. I have a recipe where I use it with corn to make a kind of corn soufflé.
> 
> sam


not a bread person, but love cornbread. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning and apologies for being late to this week's party. It's lovely and sunny and frosty here in Surrey.
> I am off to the fabrics market with London Girl today so I had better get my skates on.
> 
> In the meantime happy Saturday hugs and photos...


so lovely, and relaxing and the color is lovely too :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Great to hear you are going to spend Christmas with some nice people and not alone.


They are some of the original people out here- when Manurewa was first opened up for Maori Affairs Housing, and Returned Servicemen. Geordie was telling me (Zara's Dad) recently how he used to walk down to the local farm with a billy to collect their milk. That is where the Blind School and Guide Dog Centre is now. Geordie's Mum used to work so hard feeding her 13 children, ( Well both the Mum and Dad) They had many fruit trees and a huge vegetable garden, and she worked on the principle that you saved the seed of the good fruits and planted that each year. They moved here the same year as we got blown in on a major cyclone- the old lady well remembered that storm. It was fascinating listening to her tales of her Great Grandmother who was rather a visionary. Sadly she died of a cancer some 8 years ago.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Lovely and quiet unti just before dinner when nieces 14 & 7 arrived for the night. Had to adapt the planned dinner to ensure sufficient for them as well. They are now up in the craft room watching my tv. I love them but not the shows they like.
> 
> We had a small heavy shower this afternoon. Further north, they turned white from monster hail, size of tennis bals. Local road rescue and mobile auto glass repairers will br busy. Also same storm had huge, water spout very close to shore.


That must have been a spectacular sight! Glad you got only the rain. Although probably you need more!


----------



## darowil

Todays mug is of a local place- well about 1 1/2 hours south of here. Goolwa is situated on the mouth of the River Murray. The Murray-Darling is one of the longest river systems in the world and the driest. Now for a few facts I checked up for you
THE MURRAY-DARLING BASIN | QUICK FACTS
Total of 23 river valleys
Basin area over one million square kilometres (1 x 106 km2)
14% of total area of Australia
Annual average rainfall 530,618 gigalitres (GL)
94% of rainfall evaporates, 2% drains into the ground and 4% ends up as runoff
Basin generates 39% of the national income derived from agricultural production
Produces 53% of Australian cereals grown for grain, 95% of oranges and 54% of apples
Supports 28% of the nations cattle herd, 45% of sheep and 62% of pigs.
The MDB is home to a large number of different plants and animals including:
35 endangered species of birds
16 species of endangered mammals
over 35 different native fish species.
The MDB also includes over 30,000 wetlands  some of which are listed internationally for their importance to migratory birds from within the Basin, other parts of Australia and overseas.

In the early days of English settlement the river system was a vital means of transport- usuing paddle steamers as in parts of the US at least. Goolwa was the final end point for the paddle steamers. There is at least one that still operates out of Goolwa- but as a tourist boat of course now. In fact I have a nephew who volunteers on one of them an a regular basis.
My mothers mothers side come from the area and a relative of some description was the first 'white' boy born in the area. His father was one of the first drivers of the horse drawn train that connected Goolwa with Port Elliot a nearby town. I believe that this train is also the first in the state (though I may be wrong about that).


----------



## Kathleendoris

How foolish of me to say earlier that I had nothing planned for the day! My son-in-law just phoned to ask if I would have grandson (16 months) as he has a hockey match (field, not ice) and my daughter (his wife, little one's mum) is poorly. Just a cold fortunately, but she is feeling very unwell. So, it is a quick whizz round to remove hazardous knitting materials and then he will be here.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a lovely Great Bend. 

The house is quiet this morning after a too late night of watching movies. 

Today's coffee


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> How foolish of me to say earlier that I had nothing planned for the day! My son-in-law just phoned to ask if I would have grandson (16 months) as he has a hockey match (field, not ice) and my daughter (his wife, little one's mum) is poorly. Just a cold fortunately, but she is feeling very unwell. So, it is a quick whizz round to remove hazardous knitting materials and then he will be here.


Is't that always the way, you think you haven't plans. What we don't know is the kids are making plans for us.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 wrote:
So happy for you and us about good news Marianne!
Oh my Pema Chodron is giving a weekend workshop in Richmond, CA May 2-4 2014 and my friend and I bought tickets today. We can stay with my son who wants to go also.
Tooth that broke is not crown so now dental bill for two teeth $7,000. Dear Lord I bought a house for that price.



darowil said:


> What a huge amount to pay- and are you meant to find all that yourself?


Sassafras, Check out Care Credit. You can get an interest free loan from them and ask the dentist if you can get it for a year. It has been a life saver as our dental insurance helps with practically nothing. If your dentist isn't using them, ask them if they will. Also, some dental surgeons/implant offer their own interest free loan. If your dentist isn't offering Care Credit, ask them if they will consider it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Todays mug is of a local place- well about 1 1/2 hours south of here. Goolwa is situated on the mouth of the River Murray. The Murray-Darling is one of the longest river systems in the world and the driest. Now for a few facts I checked up for you


Thanks for this info Darowil. I found your Egypt cup and commented, but then realized the comment is on last week's KTP. Sounds like an amazing river system and so interesting that most of the rain evaporates. Hugs, and thanks for sharing. I still need to go back and find the Jordan one. Hope you find the photos of Egypt!! Looking forward to that and hope you find your camera charger. I lost my phone charger and DH found it when we cleaned for the phone installer coming in yesterday!!! He didn't know it was lost but did see my joy when he held it up.


----------



## pacer

Poledra65 said:


> Tired, I'll say, and deservedly so too. Wonderful that your son is going to finish up the laundry, :thumbup: :thumbup: you have wonderful sons. Hope you and Matthew enjoy the Wizard of Oz, sounds like it will be a lot of fun. :thumbup:
> Hi Matthew.
> Goodnight Pacer, sweet dreams and rest well.


I did rest well. I did not get up until 6:30AM so I am about 2 1/2 hours behind on the things I wanted to accomplish today. I think someone said at some time "Don't worry, it will be there tomorrow" and it is. I think today will be dedicated to organizing the kitchen cabinets and washing bedding and the rugs. Then off to enjoy the musical tonight. I did fit in some knitting this morning as well.

Gwen...I love your hats. I tend to agree that I would make it with shades of brown, but where you live that hat will be a hit. You might have everyone from the university knocking on your door to make them one.

So glad to head that Gagesmom is doing alright.

Nicho...good to hear from you as well. I know the number of pages can be overwhelming sometimes when I get on in the evening so I just try to skim until my eyes cannot stay open or my body screams for rest.

Sam...you are a hoot. Getting those cats trained to go outside to do their business is an awesome idea. Saves money on that cat litter as well. Will they do it in the winter months as well?


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a lovely Great Bend.
> 
> The house is quiet this morning after a too late night of watching movies.
> 
> Today's coffee


My kind of coffee. Mmmmmmm.
Can you believe I was up but missed the sunrise, so thank you Caren.
Reason I missed the sunrise is I was looking at a new knitting book. Got such a cute & polite phone call from our grandson#1 apologizing for the late notice, but their school, a church school was having a fund raiser at Barnes and Noble and he would be reading a poem as well as our other GS and all three of them would be in the chorus. I got the camcorder and camera and off I went. DH couldn't get there on time so what he missed I have for him. Well, the fundraiser means you buy books. I got a Nicky Epstein book and just love it. Oh dear, this is money I didn't plan on spending before Christmas, but it will go to a good cause. DH said it could be my Christmas present, so that is the solution. He got a book too. Some nice Christmas songs were sung by the chorus and when GS#1 said his poem a lady went in front of me, which was ok, but then she proceeded to apologize and I think with her being near the camcorder the whole poem will be his apology. If only she hadn't felt the need to apologize so profusely and in a regular voice so nobody heard his poem. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: In the scheme of things it doesn't really matter. I appreciated her apology but just that I missed the poem. GS#2's poem was so funny. About convincing his mother that he was too sick to go to school, spent the whole time with this great plan so he could stay home. Finally convinced mom only to find out it was Saturday! It was fun and now I love my new knitting book.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds scrummy! I might just make one for Christmas to take with me when I go nextdoor. Zara who helps me in the house and garden, has very kindly invited me to join them at Christmas, when they will entertain most of their very large family. With Zara's help we got the grass cut, and Ringo's run moved- I need at some point to get him a new tarpaulin- more to give sun shade, than any other purpose.
> Just after 5 on a lovely sunny spring afternoon- gentle breeze- could not ask for nicer weather.


So glad Zara helps you and has been lovely enough to invite you to join them at Christmas. It will be so much fun to be with a large family. Lots of laughter, lots of food, and Christmas joy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So much good news and all in a few days. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> they were out for revenge - 40-7 - they wiped the ground with us.
> 
> did you have any time just for you?
> 
> sam


Sorry to hear of the loss. Our rival high school has a tendency of doing that to us as well.

Going to the gym was my time for me. Only the owner and myself were there so she decided to work out with me although I burned more calories than she did. It was fun to visit with her. She has a challenge going on that started yesterday and goes for one month. We get stickers for each item we do on the challenge list so I have 6 stickers from just one day. You could say that I was on a sticker hunt. I also was able to knit twice during the day. I am working on a fairisle cowl for tomorrow's class. The directions say to knit it 15 inches but I think that is a lot to have sitting around the neck. What do you think? It is the same pattern that Dawn is working on, but this one has a variegated fall color scheme as someone has asked me to make some cowls for her to buy from me. She wants a fall color cowl and one with lace around it so that one will be the other pattern that I shared with Dawn. I also have a pattern that I want to try with the metallic yarn like I gave you. Tonight is my real treat because Matthew and I get to see our high school perform Wizard of Oz which sold out almost every performance so we are blessed to have gotten tickets.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> I did rest well. I did not get up until 6:30AM so I am about 2 1/2 hours behind on the things I wanted to accomplish today. I think someone said at some time "Don't worry, it will be there tomorrow" and it is. I think today will be dedicated to organizing the kitchen cabinets and washing bedding and the rugs. Then off to enjoy the musical tonight. I did fit in some knitting this morning as well.


I wish I had even a small portion of your energy. You are amazing dear.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Sorry to hear of the loss. Our rival high school has a tendency of doing that to us as well.
> 
> Going to the gym was my time for me. Only the owner and myself were there so she decided to work out with me although I burned more calories than she did. It was fun to visit with her. She has a challenge going on that started yesterday and goes for one month. We get stickers for each item we do on the challenge list so I have 6 stickers from just one day. You could say that I was on a sticker hunt. I also was able to knit twice during the day. I am working on a fairisle cowl for tomorrow's class. The directions say to knit it 15 inches but I think that is a lot to have sitting around the neck. What do you think? It is the same pattern that Dawn is working on, but this one has a variegated fall color scheme as someone has asked me to make some cowls for her to buy from me. She wants a fall color cowl and one with lace around it so that one will be the other pattern that I shared with Dawn. I also have a pattern that I want to try with the metallic yarn like I gave you. Tonight is my real treat because Matthew and I get to see our high school perform Wizard of Oz which sold out almost every performance so we are blessed to have gotten tickets.


The cowls sound lovely. As I have only made two, I am not sure about the inches but would imagine your instinct is right. If it is loosely fitting then maybe it wouldn't bee too much and go over the head a little too.

Have fun at the musical. There seem to be so many talented singers out there. I'm sure you will have a few fantastic voices in the musical and thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning and apologies for being late to this week's party. It's lovely and sunny and frosty here in Surrey.
> I am off to the fabrics market with London Girl today so I had better get my skates on.
> 
> In the meantime happy Saturday hugs and photos...


Late for you, but still early for us. Beautiful photos. Have a fabulous time shopping at the fabric market.


----------



## pacer

darowil said:


> I would have been more surpised if you weren't tired- no way would I be doing ll that in one day. I'd be doing well to do it in a week I think!


If I don't attack things when I have a few days off, then it just piles up until this opportunity comes my way again. I might have another long weekend next week, but won't know until Wed. or Thurs so I never count on it until I know for sure. Have a wonderful day today.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Don't forget pee a little! :lol: hugs and luv back- talked to Charlotte tonight, Rick was picking up Chinese take out for dinner... She was hoping to get a pass so,she could see Pontuf this weekend, but it sounds like they want to keep an eye on her so that will have to wait. I will call her tomorrow to let her know about Marianne. Hope you and DH have a wonderful weekend- enjoy your new roof - I love the green ones!


Chinese should be fun for her and a little variety. Too bad about the pass as I know she wants to see her dog. Best to be safe, but disappointing for her. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a lovely Great Bend.
> 
> The house is quiet this morning after a too late night of watching movies.
> 
> Today's coffee


Nice cup and the sky is awesome. Having my coffee too. :-D 
You enjoy your alone time too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

No this is for GS; Hannah's is the panda hat.



Lurker 2 said:


> Is this one for Hannah? You really have had a production line going! Very fine hat!


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, UGA is the Bulldogs. Of course this isn't a bulldog. I do have a Knit Your Own Dog book and it has the English Bulldog in it which is the mascot. I'm going to try to make one...eventually.
Still have 2 hats to go....



Poledra65 said:


> Is it the Georgia Bulldogs? He's cute, not really a mainstream puppy, but he's definitely great for school spirit! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> So glad Zara helps you and has been lovely enough to invite you to join them at Christmas. It will be so much fun to be with a large family. Lots of laughter, lots of food, and Christmas joy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So much good news and all in a few days. :thumbup:


Ditto


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've used Care Credit too for when DD had wisdom teeth removed AND for expensive vet bills. 


Angora1 said:


> sassafras123 wrote:
> So happy for you and us about good news Marianne!
> Oh my Pema Chodron is giving a weekend workshop in Richmond, CA May 2-4 2014 and my friend and I bought tickets today. We can stay with my son who wants to go also.
> Tooth that broke is not crown so now dental bill for two teeth $7,000. Dear Lord I bought a house for that price.
> 
> Sassafras, Check out Care Credit. You can get an interest free loan from them and ask the dentist if you can get it for a year. It has been a life saver as our dental insurance helps with practically nothing. If your dentist isn't using them, ask them if they will. Also, some dental surgeons/implant offer their own interest free loan. If your dentist isn't offering Care Credit, ask them if they will consider it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris...Enjoy the wee one. They are such fun at that age. Tiring, but such a joy.

Sam...I love cornbread. DH isn't much on it but his sister and I both love it warm. Best loaded with butter, which I'm not using now.

Purple...Is the fabric market in Soho? That is where my sister and I went.

Busyworkerbee...Sounds like some hail and damage done. Wow.

Just realized I need to turn the heat up. Sunny, but my hands are cold.


----------



## Gweniepooh

All of my cats (4) go do their business outside. Even use the doggie door. We always had litter boxes when they were kittens and they just pretty much trained themselves. Now my chihuahua is another thing...grrrrrrrr....never been able to house break a chihuahua. Vet said they are hard to train.



pacer said:


> Sam...you are a hoot. Getting those cats trained to go outside to do their business is an awesome idea. Saves money on that cat litter as well. Will they do it in the winter months as well?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Off to check the digest....ttyl


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, they have a new product, well, new to me and it is so much like chicken, texture and all, that I wrote the store to ask them if they weren't having us all on. It really is vegetarian and not chicken, so to answer your question, for no chicken but using the same recipe you can use:
Oh no, we ate all the patties, but I have the store brand and I will get more of the commercial brand more widely available and let you know.
This isn't available all over and I apologize. For those with a Wegman's store on the East coast it is Wegmans Don't Be Chicken Meatless Chicken Style Breasts. We haven't had these yet, but had another brand for the patties last week smothered in tomato sauce and they were soooooo good.

There are other brands. This has soy in it and what (gluten).
kamut, amaranth, millet, quinoa, etc. Oh I see it even has some turmeric.

I'm not sure about overseas offerings but but it will give people an idea of what to look for in the grocery store frozen section and probably in the organic part:
http://www.veganstore.com/product/gardein-crispy-chickn-patty/vegan-meat-alter

I'm hesitant to post as I know it won't be available to all or too difficult to get. Just take any of the things I post with a built in apology. I usually don't have recipes anyway as I wing it.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Hi again everyone. As you know there is a new section on KP
> 
> check out the topic about my work at the following link
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214536-5.html#4307936
> 
> a lot of them have been on this thread -- but there are some I think might be new.


What a fantastic idea, Shirley! There was a lot of your work that I hadn't seen. You are a very talented lady as I've said before. And you encourage us to try new things!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> All of my cats (4) go do their business outside. Even use the doggie door. We always had litter boxes when they were kittens and they just pretty much trained themselves. Now my chihuahua is another thing...grrrrrrrr....never been able to house break a chihuahua. Vet said they are hard to train.


Gwen, you are amazing with all the hats you have done. Admire you and you will get lots of love in return.


----------



## jknappva

standsalonewolf said:


> thank you sam hugs to all of you


Haven't seen you for a while!! Glad you dropped in for a moment. Please come back more often.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm off to go get some more coffee, check the pictures on here and hopefully get some knitting done today. Had quite a long break now and thumbs feeling so much better for it. Perhaps I will see if DH wants to bundle up and go for a walk.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and Company, how's everyone doing?
> Recipes look wonderful, going to go back and really check them out later, I still have 10 pages from earlier today to catch up on.
> Been a long day, got the check in the bank, all the shopping done, well, the things I remembered, never mind that I had a list and never pulled it out of my purse. :roll:
> I did see that Marianne posted earlier, wonderful news!!!! Happy dance!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I've had my wine before walking home from Marlas' so I'm on iced tea lemonade for the time being. They finished the roof, it looks so good, such a pretty dark green. :thumbup:
> Well, I guess back to finishing last weeks. Hugs all, and welcome newcomers.


Glad they got the roof completed before the inevitable snow hits!
JuneK


----------



## Silverowl

I hope everyone has a great weekend. Sending lots of healing energy and light to all those who need.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Designer1234

Good Morning Everyone! I have been up for over an hour - read the newspaper and drank my coffee. 

There is a weather warning for all of Western Canada-- We are going to get a huge storm today -- they have weather warnings for our Area and about l00 miles in All directions. It is calling for very strong winds and snow ( a blizzard) and by tomorrow our temperatures will be between -15C and -20 C. It even said on the TV that it is the first major winter storm and people should not make plans for driving anywhere - especially on the highways. Even Zoe's area has had lots of winter weather from the sounds of things.

Central Alberta is expecting 25 -30 centimeters of snow and we will get a few centimeters less than that. Pat and I are not going to put our noses out the door. We have learned to stay off the roads when big storms are coming in. It sounds as if it will hit in about 2 hours and go on through part of the night - then turn cold but the snow will stop. Hopefully, the city roads will be cleared by our clearing machines in time for Monday morning. 

Hayley phoned 5 minutes ago -- and she can't wait - she loves winter and snow . She will miss winter on Vancouver Island, but there is a ski mountain on the northern part of the island-- but her Nana and Papa wont miss the snow and bitter cold one bit!


They just announced that Calgary will not get above -12 until the middle of next week. Glad I have my felted hat ! 

Our weather channel shows Weather 'watches' and weather 'warnings' in different colors -- we are in a 'Winter weather Warning" all over Alberta so I sounds as if it will be hard to get around for a day or two. Pat went for groceries yesterday so I will make some cinnamon buns today.

------
I just read all the first pages -- it sounds as if everyone is doing well. thank heavens. Bull dog, your post really caught my eye- please don't let yourself get too tired or stressed. I worry about you. 

Marianne - I am glad you don't have to face surgery - life is good!

Gwen, are you still sore from the fender bender? make sure you see the doctor if you are hurting. Nothing to fool around with. I still can't get my skype working -- I think I will delete it and reinstall it - Cant' remember how to do that. I can't understand why I can't hear anyone but they can hear me. I will try again today. The frustrating thing is I know it is something simple- will try again today. 

Dreamweaver it is so nice to see how you are back to yourself -we all missed you so much. 

I am taking turns knitting 3 projects -- my cardigan bottom section, a pair of socks and a pair of wool slippers for felting for a Christmas present. Don't have much to do with the workshops. just send out a 'Happenings' today and get ready for the Non Felted slippers repeat for next week. 

Darowil's two classes are opening tomorrow night - (magic loop and dead fish hat workshops) time sure flies by. She and Rachel had always worked together and Rachel is going to work with her again. they have a lot of fun with the workshops when they work together. Won't be a lot of work for either of them - as far as I can see. 

Sam, it sounds as if you really have those cats trained. I know they train themselves to litter boxes but I don't remember hearing of anyone who has 4 cats trained to go outside. 

Well, I think I will go and make myself some breakfast. It will be a good day to take it easy and relax.

I can't believe how much the last cortisone shot is helping my shoulder. I can get one every 3 months but it really working well for this one. It doesn't hurt unless I do something that really hurts -- one disadvantage is that even though I don't feel it - it is still damaged and I have to watch that I don't make it worse without thinking. It still gets 'achy' by the end of the day but what a difference it makes. It is a difficult place to insert the needle and this is by far the most successful shot I have had. The one before this must have missed completely as it didn't help much at all. so I am doing really well right now.

I am going to to spend the morning knitting --easy day for us today. Everyone, take care


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the dog hat. I have to say I like it in the recommended colors of tan and brown better than this but DD wanted me to make it in these colors since the University of Georgia colors are red & black. The ears unbutton and hang down long if desired. I also may move the buttons up higher than the directions say to do them. I think it would look more like ears.


Those animal hats are so cute. Wish my grandson would wear one. But in Houston, there would be very few days, he'd need one. Plus, even at 11 yrs., he's so fashionable. LOL!! He always wears a fedora! Who would have thought an 11 yr. old boy wouldn't want to wear baseball caps?!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds scrummy! I might just make one for Christmas to take with me when I go nextdoor. Zara who helps me in the house and garden, has very kindly invited me to join them at Christmas, when they will entertain most of their very large family. With Zara's help we got the grass cut, and Ringo's run moved- I need at some point to get him a new tarpaulin- more to give sun shade, than any other purpose.
> Just after 5 on a lovely sunny spring afternoon- gentle breeze- could not ask for nicer weather.


So glad you have someone to help you!! And it's great that you can spread a tarp to shade Ringo.
Junek


----------



## grandma sherry

Finished last week's KTP before bed last night, just starting this week's now. Great recipes, as usual Sam. Glad to hear Marianne's news, and that Melody is okay. Now to carry on reading, 9 pages to go right now.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, everyone! Sam, you must work all week to find these yummy recipes! Can't wait to try the Toasted Cornbread - DH and I love chili and cornbread. Gave the Graham Cracker recipe from last week to DD#1 - her kids love graham crackers and the organic ones she buys are expensive - now she can make her own.

So happy to hear that lots of our dear ones are feeling better - I'll add to that. Beth who had surgery a couple of weeks ago will be going back to work next Wednesday! She is a fast healer, I guess. They told he she would be out at least a month, but it will be just 3 weeks. She is supposed to take it easy - obviously they don't know her very well! With her it is full steam ahead or full stop! 

Well, gotta go get some breakfast, put the wash in the dryer, stick another load in the washer and get to the grocery store. Bob is out deer hunting - hope her gets one - love venison - especially venison chili! See you all later, Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## jknappva

.
If I am not posting, don't worry about me. I am lurking when I can. It's just I am being spread in all directions right now. I love you all dearly...Betty[/quote]

Good to hear from you, Betty. Completely understand how busy you are. And I sympathize with your hair woes. I've just given up on mine. It's straight as a stick, well, straighter than most sticks, very fine and has no body. I started keeping it cut short several years ago. I now just comb it out in the morning and avoid mirrors the rest of the day. Everyone else can look at it and suffer.
LOL!
Take care of yourself while you're taking care of everyone else.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> they were out for revenge - 40-7 - they wiped the ground with us.
> 
> did you have any time just for you?
> 
> sam


Well, crappola, Sam!! Sorry they had such a crushing defeat!! Well, there's always next year! I know there were lots of disappointed players and parents.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Don't forget pee a little! :lol: hugs and luv back- talked to Charlotte tonight, Rick was picking up Chinese take out for dinner... She was hoping to get a pass so,she could see Pontuf this weekend, but it sounds like they want to keep an eye on her so that will have to wait. I will call her tomorrow to let her know about Marianne. Hope you and DH have a wonderful weekend- enjoy your new roof - I love the green ones!


 :XD: 
Too bad that Charlotte can't get away to see Pontuf, hopefully Rick can maybe bring him by the parking lot to see her for just a while? I'm sure that spending a little time with him would help her immensely. 
Thank you, it's gorgeous, I love the green also, and there are so few of them, well, there were so few of them. After I declared that I wanted green, because there was only one or two in town, several got them. But that's okay, I love it all the same, it really helped the house, it needed spruced up a bit.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> He wanders in and out- to eat the grass- fortunately he does not seem to mind having it there- he so seldom needs to be shut in, because of being so good in the house. Zara is a very nice young lady, we are facebook friends. She has one more year of school to go.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I am the only one that likes cornbread around here - I like it with bean soup - I like it when we have macaroni and cheese with stewed tomatoes. it is especially good with butter and honey. it comes out of the pan looking like a cake since you usually bake it in an 8x8 or 9x13 pan. then it is usually cut in squares and served warm. I have a recipe where I use it with corn to make a kind of corn soufflé.
> 
> sam


It's great warm with a little pat of butter and molasses
or with Chili, we put it in the bottom of the chili bowl and put the chili over it. YUM!!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning and apologies for being late to this week's party. It's lovely and sunny and frosty here in Surrey.
> I am off to the fabrics market with London Girl today so I had better get my skates on.
> 
> In the meantime happy Saturday hugs and photos...


Have a great time. Hi London Girl, 
Beautiful isn't it.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Todays mug is of a local place- well about 1 1/2 hours south of here. Goolwa is situated on the mouth of the River Murray. The Murray-Darling is one of the longest river systems in the world and the driest. Now for a few facts I checked up for you
> THE MURRAY-DARLING BASIN | QUICK FACTS
> Total of 23 river valleys
> Basin area over one million square kilometres (1 x 106 km2)
> 14% of total area of Australia
> Annual average rainfall 530,618 gigalitres (GL)
> 94% of rainfall evaporates, 2% drains into the ground and 4% ends up as runoff
> Basin generates 39% of the national income derived from agricultural production
> Produces 53% of Australian cereals grown for grain, 95% of oranges and 54% of apples
> Supports 28% of the nations cattle herd, 45% of sheep and 62% of pigs.
> The MDB is home to a large number of different plants and animals including:
> 35 endangered species of birds
> 16 species of endangered mammals
> over 35 different native fish species.
> The MDB also includes over 30,000 wetlands  some of which are listed internationally for their importance to migratory birds from within the Basin, other parts of Australia and overseas.
> 
> In the early days of English settlement the river system was a vital means of transport- usuing paddle steamers as in parts of the US at least. Goolwa was the final end point for the paddle steamers. There is at least one that still operates out of Goolwa- but as a tourist boat of course now. In fact I have a nephew who volunteers on one of them an a regular basis.
> My mothers mothers side come from the area and a relative of some description was the first 'white' boy born in the area. His father was one of the first drivers of the horse drawn train that connected Goolwa with Port Elliot a nearby town. I believe that this train is also the first in the state (though I may be wrong about that).


Fascinating, definitely have to go there one day, would be so cool to ride the paddle boat and see all the diverse wildlife and ecosystem.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning and apologies for being late to this week's party. It's lovely and sunny and frosty here in Surrey.
> I am off to the fabrics market with London Girl today so I had better get my skates on.
> 
> In the meantime happy Saturday hugs and photos...


Lovely pictures, as always!! Enjoy your day shopping with London Girl. I take it the physio wasn't too bad since you haven't mentioned it.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a lovely Great Bend.
> 
> The house is quiet this morning after a too late night of watching movies.
> 
> Today's coffee


 Enjoying it while you can? I love that cup, such a cool and different shape. The sky is beautiful. 
It's a cool windy morning here, but beautiful and sunny.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> How foolish of me to say earlier that I had nothing planned for the day! My son-in-law just phoned to ask if I would have grandson (16 months) as he has a hockey match (field, not ice) and my daughter (his wife, little one's mum) is poorly. Just a cold fortunately, but she is feeling very unwell. So, it is a quick whizz round to remove hazardous knitting materials and then he will be here.


My Karma often bites me in the butt too! If I dare to utter some hope, the day works out to the opposite! But I am sure you have enjoyed being Grandma! Even if the knitting had to be cleared away!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a lovely Great Bend.
> 
> The house is quiet this morning after a too late night of watching movies.
> 
> Today's coffee


You must relish those quiet times, when you have such a houseful! Did you take the photo of the coffee? or is it another from your friends- it is a very retro cup!


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Todays mug is of a local place- well about 1 1/2 hours south of here. Goolwa is situated on the mouth of the River Murray. The Murray-Darling is one of the longest river systems in the world and the driest. Now for a few facts I checked up for you
> 
> Thanks for the brief history of the area. My knowledge of Australian history is sadly lacking. So I found it very interesting. You also have an interesting collection of mugs. I really enjoy seeing them.
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thanks for this info Darowil. I found your Egypt cup and commented, but then realized the comment is on last week's KTP. Sounds like an amazing river system and so interesting that most of the rain evaporates. Hugs, and thanks for sharing. I still need to go back and find the Jordan one. Hope you find the photos of Egypt!! Looking forward to that and hope you find your camera charger. I lost my phone charger and DH found it when we cleaned for the phone installer coming in yesterday!!! He didn't know it was lost but did see my joy when he held it up.


 :thumbup: so we will have illustrated posts again!!!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/ evening from a lovely Great Bend.
> 
> The house is quiet this morning after a too late night of watching movies.
> 
> Today's coffee


Yum! Coffee looks delicious!! And lovely sky. What movies entertained you so late!?
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, UGA is the Bulldogs. Of course this isn't a bulldog. I do have a Knit Your Own Dog book and it has the English Bulldog in it which is the mascot. I'm going to try to make one...eventually.
> Still have 2 hats to go....


I thought it was. No definitely not a bulldog, but it's still a cute dog and in the right colors. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I'll love to see your English Bulldog hat when you get there. You still have 2 hats to go unless someone adds a few more on? lolol


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Sam, they have a new product, well, new to me and it is so much like chicken, texture and all, that I wrote the store to ask them if they weren't having us all on. It really is vegetarian and not chicken, so to answer your question, for no chicken but using the same recipe you can use:
> Oh no, we ate all the patties, but I have the store brand and I will get more of the commercial brand more widely available and let you know.
> This isn't available all over and I apologize. For those with a Wegman's store on the East coast it is Wegmans Don't Be Chicken Meatless Chicken Style Breasts. We haven't had these yet, but had another brand for the patties last week smothered in tomato sauce and they were soooooo good.
> 
> There are other brands. This has soy in it and what (gluten).
> kamut, amaranth, millet, quinoa, etc. Oh I see it even has some turmeric.
> 
> I'm not sure about overseas offerings but but it will give people an idea of what to look for in the grocery store frozen section and probably in the organic part:
> http://www.veganstore.com/product/gardein-crispy-chickn-patty/vegan-meat-alter
> 
> I'm hesitant to post as I know it won't be available to all or too difficult to get. Just take any of the things I post with a built in apology. I usually don't have recipes anyway as I wing it.


I was wondering if Portabello Mushroom caps wouldn't work well or maybe even goodsized button mushrooms?


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> So glad Zara helps you and has been lovely enough to invite you to join them at Christmas. It will be so much fun to be with a large family. Lots of laughter, lots of food, and Christmas joy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So much good news and all in a few days. :thumbup:


Zara and I have been friends now for at least 4 years, she started doing the lawn mowing at the age of only 11, her Dad organised that both girls would help- but big Sis was more concerned about her finger nails and other girly pursuits. I will miss Zara when she moves on- often she is the only one I have real conversation with through the week, now. Her goals have shifted through the years- I really hope she does well in life, and that I may have had a hand in helping her to a good work ethic.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorry Sam, I really need to start wearing my glasses ALL the time when I'm reading on here, I tend to take them off and forget to put them back on. Sorry the kids lost, I read it that they had crushed the others, or maybe it was hopeful wishing on my part for them. Oh well. I guess at least Lexies boyfriend is happy.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> No this is for GS; Hannah's is the panda hat.


It is going to be such fun when they all have their hats!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Ditto


Thanks Patches (in Ref. my Christmas arrangements)


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Zara and I have been friends now for at least 4 years, she started doing the lawn mowing at the age of only 11, her Dad organised that both girls would help- but big Sis was more concerned about her finger nails and other girly pursuits. I will miss Zara when she moves on- often she is the only one I have real conversation with through the week, now. Her goals have shifted through the years- I really hope she does well in life, and that I may have had a hand in helping her to a good work ethic.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm sure you have, and she obviously enjoys spending time with you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> I hope everyone has a great weekend. Sending lots of healing energy and light to all those who need.
> 
> Hugs to all.


Good to see you Silverowl- you have been silent for a while! How is life treating you?


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning and apologies for being late to this week's party. It's lovely and sunny and frosty here in Surrey.
> I am off to the fabrics market with London Girl today so I had better get my skates on.
> 
> In the meantime happy Saturday hugs and photos...


Lovely photos. Have a fun day!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So glad you have someone to help you!! And it's great that you can spread a tarp to shade Ringo.
> Junek


When I can afford it! I have to explore the local Warehouse (Emporium type). He can have his breakfast now- and I must have my 'coffee' been too busy trying to catch up on you all!


----------



## Miss Pam

darowil said:


> Todays mug is of a local place- well about 1 1/2 hours south of here. Goolwa is situated on the mouth of the River Murray. The Murray-Darling is one of the longest river systems in the world and the driest. Now for a few facts I checked up for you
> THE MURRAY-DARLING BASIN | QUICK FACTS
> Total of 23 river valleys
> Basin area over one million square kilometres (1 x 106 km2)
> 14% of total area of Australia
> Annual average rainfall 530,618 gigalitres (GL)
> 94% of rainfall evaporates, 2% drains into the ground and 4% ends up as runoff
> Basin generates 39% of the national income derived from agricultural production
> Produces 53% of Australian cereals grown for grain, 95% of oranges and 54% of apples
> Supports 28% of the nations cattle herd, 45% of sheep and 62% of pigs.
> The MDB is home to a large number of different plants and animals including:
> 35 endangered species of birds
> 16 species of endangered mammals
> over 35 different native fish species.
> The MDB also includes over 30,000 wetlands  some of which are listed internationally for their importance to migratory birds from within the Basin, other parts of Australia and overseas.
> 
> In the early days of English settlement the river system was a vital means of transport- usuing paddle steamers as in parts of the US at least. Goolwa was the final end point for the paddle steamers. There is at least one that still operates out of Goolwa- but as a tourist boat of course now. In fact I have a nephew who volunteers on one of them an a regular basis.
> My mothers mothers side come from the area and a relative of some description was the first 'white' boy born in the area. His father was one of the first drivers of the horse drawn train that connected Goolwa with Port Elliot a nearby town. I believe that this train is also the first in the state (though I may be wrong about that).


Thanks for sharing all that information along with the cup of coffee. Very interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm sure you have, and she obviously enjoys spending time with you.


It is nice when the younger generation spend time with those older- Zara has a collection of Grandmothers because her mother grew up in care, so there were three in total. Must get that 'coffee'!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Enjoying it while you can? I love that cup, such a cool and different shape. The sky is beautiful.
> It's a cool windy morning here, but beautiful and sunny.


I love these temperatures not to hot. I would like to find a whole set of those cups.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I love these temperatures not to hot. I would like to find a whole set of those cups.


I like them as long as I don't have to be out in them. 
Actually, I don't mind walking too badly as long as I'm bundled up enough, certainly burn more calories walking in the colder weather since I walk a lot faster.  
A set would be great, they are just so original and fun.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Yum! Coffee looks delicious!! And lovely sky. What movies entertained you so late!?
> JuneK


Not me Sara and the grands, even Michael and Chrissy went to bed.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I like them as long as I don't have to be out in them.
> Actually, I don't mind walking too badly as long as I'm bundled up enough, certainly burn more calories walking in the colder weather since I walk a lot faster.
> A set would be great, they are just so original and fun.


cooler weather suits me fine, I like sweaters and it's the only time I get to wear them.  Yes I burn a lot more calories this time of year. I might ask my sister if she still makes things with clay, she might be able to make me a set


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, you are too funny! As you found out Pema Chodron is a Buddhist nun. Like you she has a great sense of humor.

Darowil, love the hx of Australia.
Angora, thank you for info. Your DGS's poem sounds so fun. Enjoy your Nicky Epstein book. Interested if you will knit something from her book a nd how you find the directions.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh my, just got the scare of my life. The phone rang and it is almost 11 am and it didn't wake DH. He's had a cold and also had some minor stuff done at the doctor's, but all was fine and recovering from the cold with a hoarse voice. When the phone didn't wake him after he's been sleeping so long I checked and couldn't see him breathing. Put my hand in front of his noise and there is warm air coming calmly out. Phew. I know his grandfather died in his 50's and his dad had a heart attack in his 60's and has had many problems since. That's another reason we changed our diet. Although we know we all have that appointment to go to our real home, I'm just glad it wasn't today for him. Glad it turned out to be a funny thing. I left the phone off the hook without hanging up on this commercial call for seniors and hope they get a huge phone bill for just talking to me. They probably have an auto turn off since it was an auto call anyway but best thing is DH is with me for another day. By the way, after the worry about several members on here recently, I want you all to know that when my time comes it will be a time of celebration. I love my life and want to be here as long as forever, but when I do go home it will be with lots of funny memories and ways I made people laugh or feel better I hope. I would like people to truly celebrate and I will look down and I'll tip my needles to you. Hey, maybe they have a section for knitters up there too. :thumbup: 
I do want to go out with a party.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, you are too funny! As you found out Pema Chodron is a Buddhist nun. Like you she has a great sense of humor.
> 
> Darowil, love the hx of Australia.
> Angora, thank you for info. Your DGS's poem sounds so fun. Enjoy your Nicky Epstein book. Interested if you will knit something from her book a nd how you find the directions.


Do you have any experience with Nicky's patterns? I'm not good with instructions and if there are 2 ways to understand something I understand it the wrong way, or perhaps I should say the "other" way.

Love Pema. So inspiring and such a fabulous sense of humor is right.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I was wondering if Portabello Mushroom caps wouldn't work well or maybe even goodsized button mushrooms?


Fabulously! Great suggestion. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Zara and I have been friends now for at least 4 years, she started doing the lawn mowing at the age of only 11, her Dad organised that both girls would help- but big Sis was more concerned about her finger nails and other girly pursuits. I will miss Zara when she moves on- often she is the only one I have real conversation with through the week, now. Her goals have shifted through the years- I really hope she does well in life, and that I may have had a hand in helping her to a good work ethic.


How special and I am quite sure you will have an influence on her. Especially when parents don't know anything. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh my, just got the scare of my life. The phone rang and it is almost 11 am and it didn't wake DH. He's had a cold and also had some minor stuff done at the doctor's, but all was fine and recovering from the cold with a hoarse voice. When the phone didn't wake him after he's been sleeping so long I checked and couldn't see him breathing. Put my hand in front of his noise and there is warm air coming calmly out. Phew. I know his grandfather died in his 50's and his dad had a heart attack in his 60's and has had many problems since. That's another reason we changed our diet. Although we know we all have that appointment to go to our real home, I'm just glad it wasn't today for him. Glad it turned out to be a funny thing. I left the phone off the hook without hanging up on this commercial call for seniors and hope they get a huge phone bill for just talking to me. They probably have an auto turn off since it was an auto call anyway but best thing is DH is with me for another day. By the way, after the worry about several members on here recently, I want you all to know that when my time comes it will be a time of celebration. I love my life and want to be here as long as forever, but when I do go home it will be with lots of funny memories and ways I made people laugh or feel better I hope. I would like people to truly celebrate and I will look down and I'll tip my needles to you. Hey, maybe they have a section for knitters up there too. :thumbup:
> I do want to go out with a party.


That must have been a horrible moment or few- it always seems so long, Glad he was just asleep! And good to know that you want celebration of your life!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> cooler weather suits me fine, I like sweaters and it's the only time I get to wear them.  Yes I burn a lot more calories this time of year. I might ask my sister if she still makes things with clay, she might be able to make me a set


Now that's a great idea, hopefully she is, will, and can. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> How special and I am quite sure you will have an influence on her. Especially when parents don't know anything. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Her mum and dad are good to me too- keep an eye out for my place- whenever there is anything at all suspicious between Geordie and Lock the dog- I feel well protected!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Patches (in Ref. my Christmas arrangements)


 :lol:


----------



## sassafras123

Angola, how frightening. I have done the same with my DH, who is 82. I am currently working on a lovely American girl doll dress from a Nicky Epstein book. For the shoulder each row has two different cables. One cable is six row repeat, the other ten. The pattern is not charted or written row by row. You have directions for cable A and cable B and to knit so many inches. So I have h w d to write each row out by hand.


----------



## cpeterman

We do alot of catering to the local hospitals and businesses. When they want luncheon meetings they ask for our best selling casserole 9 out of 10 times. It truly is wonderful. I guarantee you and your family/guests will love it. All you need is a salad to accompany it.

Chicken & Wild Rice Casserole

6 C cooked chicken, white and dark meat, chunks 
approximately 1" x 1"
1 box Uncle Ben's original recipe wild rice, cooked as
per directions on the box
2 cans (15oz ea) french style green beans, drained
1 can (8oz) sliced waterchestnuts, drained
1 C minced white or yellow onion
1 jar (2oz) chopped pimento, drained
2 C real mayonaise (not Miracle Whip)
1 can cream of celery soup
2 C grated parmesan cheese

Mix all ingredients except the parmesan cheese. Spoon into a casserole dish. Spread the parmesan cheese evenly over the top. Bake 350 degrees approximately 45 minutes, or until the top is golden brown.

This casserole can be frozen before baked to use in the future. The only difference I have found is that it looses a little of the creamy-ness.

Hope some of you try this!


----------



## purl2diva

cpeterman said:


> We do alot of catering to the local hospitals and businesses. When they want luncheon meetings they ask for our best selling casserole 9 out of 10 times. It truly is wonderful. I guarantee you and your family/guests will love it. All you need is a salad to accompany it.
> 
> Chicken & Wild Rice Casserole
> 
> 6 C cooked chicken, white and dark meat, chunks
> approximately 1" x 1"
> 1 box Uncle Ben's original recipe wild rice, cooked as
> per directions on the box
> 2 cans (15oz ea) french style green beans, drained
> 1 can (8oz) sliced waterchestnuts, drained
> 1 C minced white or yellow onion
> 1 jar (2oz) chopped pimento, drained
> 2 C real mayonaise (not Miracle Whip)
> 1 can cream of celery soup
> 2 C grated parmesan cheese
> 
> Mix all ingredients except the parmesan cheese. Spoon into a casserole dish. Spread the parmesan cheese evenly over the top. Bake 350 degrees approximately 45 minutes, or until the top is golden brown.
> 
> This casserole can be frozen before baked to use in the future. The only difference I have found is that it looses a little of the creamy-ness.
> 
> Hope some of you try this!


I have made something very much like this for many years. Always well received.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Oh my, just got the scare of my life. The phone rang and it is almost 11 am and it didn't wake DH. He's had a cold and also had some minor stuff done at the doctor's, but all was fine and recovering from the cold with a hoarse voice. When the phone didn't wake him after he's been sleeping so long I checked and couldn't see him breathing. Put my hand in front of his noise and there is warm air coming calmly out. Phew. I know his grandfather died in his 50's and his dad had a heart attack in his 60's and has had many problems since. That's another reason we changed our diet. Although we know we all have that appointment to go to our real home, I'm just glad it wasn't today for him. Glad it turned out to be a funny thing. I left the phone off the hook without hanging up on this commercial call for seniors and hope they get a huge phone bill for just talking to me. They probably have an auto turn off since it was an auto call anyway but best thing is DH is with me for another day. By the way, after the worry about several members on here recently, I want you all to know that when my time comes it will be a time of celebration. I love my life and want to be here as long as forever, but when I do go home it will be with lots of funny memories and ways I made people laugh or feel better I hope. I would like people to truly celebrate and I will look down and I'll tip my needles to you. Hey, maybe they have a section for knitters up there too. :thumbup:
> I do want to go out with a party.


I'm so glad that DH is fine, that is scary though, for sure. 
I agree, when I go I want people to be happy, no tears, only laughter. Hugs


----------



## Pup lover

I got a pm from Melody letting us know she is ok. She sends her hugs and thanks for caring. She and the family are fine, just had other bills to pay that are more important than the internet. She hopes to get it back soon. I pmd her back (whether she can access it now or not) that we have all had those times and we will see her when shes able, and shes in our prayers in the meantime.


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> I got a pm from Melody letting us know she is ok. She sends her hugs and thanks for caring. She and the family are fine, just had other bills to pay that are more important than the internet. She hopes to get it back soon. I pmd her back (whether she can access it now or not) that we have all had those times and we will see her when shes able, and shes in our prayers in the meantime.


Thanks for letting us know that it was something so simple. Just shows how much we care about each other.
JuneK


----------



## pacer

Cindi...the recipe sounds yummy. I might have to try that for a potluck. 

Daralene...so happy to hear your DH is okay. I have checked on oldest DS's breathing many times over the years. I have brought him back too many times to not check on him when he is not well. I could not let people feed him his bottle when he was little as he would run out of energy trying to breath and suck on the bottle at the same time and then he would go limp. Those were scary days. Almost lost him again when he was in high school. I treasure every day that we have been blessed to have him in our lives. 

Julie...so happy you have someplace to be on Christmas. A true blessing to be invited by such a young and caring lady.

Time to head out for a few groceries. My bedding is almost washed and next will be my oldest DS. My DH said his favorite football team was going to lose today because I took his comfy Nebraska sweats to be washed. The sweats really need to be washed, but I will not put them in the wash until after the game. It will still be my fault if they lose and winning today is going to be a great challenge even before I took the sweats.


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> I got a pm from Melody letting us know she is ok. She sends her hugs and thanks for caring. She and the family are fine, just had other bills to pay that are more important than the internet. She hopes to get it back soon. I pmd her back (whether she can access it now or not) that we have all had those times and we will see her when shes able, and shes in our prayers in the meantime.


When we could not afford the internet, I would go to the library to get on the internet a few times a week. It is nice to have it at home though. So glad that you heard from her.


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> I got a pm from Melody letting us know she is ok. She sends her hugs and thanks for caring. She and the family are fine, just had other bills to pay that are more important than the internet. She hopes to get it back soon. I pmd her back (whether she can access it now or not) that we have all had those times and we will see her when shes able, and shes in our prayers in the meantime.


That is a relief for all of us. I was very concerned as she was so stressed with the move. I hope things pick up for her and for anyone else who is having difficulties.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Her mum and dad are good to me too- keep an eye out for my place- whenever there is anything at all suspicious between Geordie and Lock the dog- I feel well protected!


I'm so glad to hear this. :thumbup: :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Angola, how frightening. I have done the same with my DH, who is 82. I am currently working on a lovely American girl doll dress from a Nicky Epstein book. For the shoulder each row has two different cables. One cable is six row repeat, the other ten. The pattern is not charted or written row by row. You have directions for cable A and cable B and to knit so many inches. So I have h w d to write each row out by hand.


Wow, that is taking a lot for granted by Ms. Epstein. Hmmmm it might be even harder than it looks if that is the case. I'll bet that AG dress will be beautiful though once you make it through all you have had to. Can't wait to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cpeterman said:


> We do alot of catering to the local hospitals and businesses. When they want luncheon meetings they ask for our best selling casserole 9 out of 10 times. It truly is wonderful. I guarantee you and your family/guests will love it. All you need is a salad to accompany it.
> 
> Chicken & Wild Rice Casserole
> 
> Hope some of you try this!


Thank you for this. I can adapt it but also nice for when I am cooking for people that eat meat and I need to take a dish with me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> I got a pm from Melody letting us know she is ok. She sends her hugs and thanks for caring. She and the family are fine, just had other bills to pay that are more important than the internet. She hopes to get it back soon. I pmd her back (whether she can access it now or not) that we have all had those times and we will see her when shes able, and shes in our prayers in the meantime.


If you speak to her again tell her I have those times too. Did away with newspaper, cable tv, and would have gotten rid of internet if DH didn't have to do things for work at home. Yes, he never quits working. :x Well, I don't really mind, but it would be nice if it wasn't just when he had company that we got to go to parks, etc. He is getting better with age though. Like a good wine.


----------



## angelam

Hi everyone. Hope you're having a good weekend whether it's Saturday or Sunday where you are. The saga of my sick telly has finally been resolved - I went and bought a new one! 
cpeterman - thank you you for the chicken casserole recipe. I shall definitely be trying it out. Sounds like something I could make ahead and put in the freezer for Christmas when all the family are around.
Julie - so pleased that you have an invitation for Christmas and you won't be on your own.
Thanks to whoever it was who had made contact with Melody. It's good to hear that she and her family are all well. Sorry she's having difficulties but she's a resourceful girl. I'm sure she'll get on top of things before long. 
Love to everyone - I haven't been posting much the last few days, but sometimes life gets in the way! For a while I'm caught up but for how long I can keep on top............we'll see.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Cindi...the recipe sounds yummy. I might have to try that for a potluck.
> 
> Daralene...so happy to hear your DH is okay. I have checked on oldest DS's breathing many times over the years. I have brought him back too many times to not check on him when he is not well. I could not let people feed him his bottle when he was little as he would run out of energy trying to breath and suck on the bottle at the same time and then he would go limp. Those were scary days. Almost lost him again when he was in high school. I treasure every day that we have been blessed to have him in our lives.
> 
> Julie...so happy you have someplace to be on Christmas. A true blessing to be invited by such a young and caring lady.
> 
> Time to head out for a few groceries. My bedding is almost washed and next will be my oldest DS. My DH said his favorite football team was going to lose today because I took his comfy Nebraska sweats to be washed. The sweats really need to be washed, but I will not put them in the wash until after the game. It will still be my fault if they lose and winning today is going to be a great challenge even before I took the sweats.


So glad you still have your guy with you too. You have certainly had your scares. Hope they win the game against all odds.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> When we could not afford the internet, I would go to the library to get on the internet a few times a week. It is nice to have it at home though. So glad that you heard from her.


Yes, we went to McDonald's parking lot or Starbucks during the short time I did away with it. I'm lucky DH didn't resort to physical violence. He is so patient with me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Sam, you must work all week to find these yummy recipes! Can't wait to try the Toasted Cornbread - DH and I love chili and cornbread. Gave the Graham Cracker recipe from last week to DD#1 - her kids love graham crackers and the organic ones she buys are expensive - now she can make her own.
> 
> So happy to hear that lots of our dear ones are feeling better - I'll add to that. Beth who had surgery a couple of weeks ago will be going back to work next Wednesday! She is a fast healer, I guess. They told he she would be out at least a month, but it will be just 3 weeks. She is supposed to take it easy - obviously they don't know her very well! With her it is full steam ahead or full stop!
> 
> Well, gotta go get some breakfast, put the wash in the dryer, stick another load in the washer and get to the grocery store. Bob is out deer hunting - hope her gets one - love venison - especially venison chili! See you all later, Love and prayers, Paula


So glad to hear about your daughter. Wondeful news.

With all the deer in your area, I'm sure Bob will get one. If he doesn't I will give you my friend's address in Ithaca. They are there all the time.


----------



## martina

Julie. Great that you have received an invitation for Christmas. Your idea of taking the cake as a gift is perfect. 
So glad that Gagesmom isn't ill and hope to hear from her soon. 
All who have need of prayers are included in mine
I am recovering slowly from the dentist sore mouth and jaw. Smiling, washing my face , eating , teeth cleaning hurt, and I yawned last night and nearly hit the space station! But will get better soon I hope.anyone with dental problems is definitely in my thoughts now. 
The viewer came to see the house but as he is a man on his own with only an adult son who lives a distance away, I don't think he will buy it as it is rather large. Still, at least the agents haven't forgotten me. 
Just had an early dinner, salmon flaked, mashed potatoes and peas, also mashed. Nice but took a long time to eat! .
Now I am going to knit some more of the blanket and then on to the next thing on my list, a crochet baby blanket, some squares for different charities and finish a couple of scarves. Then a jacket for me then.... Well you know how it is! don't you? 
Take care all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, so glad the shot helped your shoulder and yes, please do be careful with it. I know with my back the shots helped but I can undo everything when I feel good and lift things and then it is unbearable, so please, don't do what you shouldn't!!

Listen to me telling you what to do. You have so much wisdom and have learned so much and are the teacher, but maybe once in a while the student looks out for the teacher because they care. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Julie. Great that you have received an invitation for Christmas. Your idea of taking the cake as a gift is perfect.
> So glad that Gagesmom isn't ill and hope to hear from her soon.
> All who have need of prayers are included in mine
> I am recovering slowly from the dentist sore mouth and jaw. Smiling, washing my face , eating , teeth cleaning hurt, and I yawned last night and nearly hit the space station! But will get better soon I hope.anyone with dental problems is definitely in my thoughts now.
> The viewer came to see the house but as he is a man on his own with only an adult son who lives a distance away, I don't think he will buy it as it is rather large. Still, at least the agents haven't forgotten me.
> Just had an early dinner, salmon flaked, mashed potatoes and peas, also mashed. Nice but took a long time to eat! .
> Now I am going to knit some more of the blanket and then on to the next thing on my list, a crochet baby blanket, some squares for different charities and finish a couple of scarves. Then a jacket for me then.... Well you know how it is! don't you?
> Take care all.


Can't wait till the healing is done. Sounds so awful and painful. :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma

martina said:


> Well, there are lots of lovely sounding recipes there, Sam. Pity I can't really eat properly at the moment, but lots to drool over. Your friend would be much better doing as you say, with a stick, but some people don't want it. I hope he gets some successful treatment for his feet soon. Your afghan should certainly keep him warm this winter.


For you the adaptation would be:

And then throw it all in the blender.  And maybe thin with some broth so you could drink it with a straw. :?


----------



## Silverowl

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to see you Silverowl- you have been silent for a while! How is life treating you?


I do come in and read everyday, but life not to good here at the moment and so I keep up with you all, but in the background.

Paul's mum is having a rough patch and we seem to spend most days there at some point.

Hugs


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're having a good weekend whether it's Saturday or Sunday where you are. The saga of my sick telly has finally been resolved - I went and bought a new one!
> cpeterman - thank you you for the chicken casserole recipe. I shall definitely be trying it out. Sounds like something I could make ahead and put in the freezer for Christmas when all the family are around.
> Julie - so pleased that you have an invitation for Christmas and you won't be on your own.
> Thanks to whoever it was who had made contact with Melody. It's good to hear that she and her family are all well. Sorry she's having difficulties but she's a resourceful girl. I'm sure she'll get on top of things before long.
> Love to everyone - I haven't been posting much the last few days, but sometimes life gets in the way! For a while I'm caught up but for how long I can keep on top............we'll see.


Good for you on the new telly...now maybe the repairman can stay home!
Missed you and glad you took a moment to join us.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Silverowl said:


> I do come in and read everyday, but life not to good here at the moment and so I keep up with you all, but in the background.
> 
> Paul's mum is having a rough patch and we seem to spend most days there at some point.
> 
> Hugs


Hope things improve for you. Will put Paul's mom on my prayer list. We know the prayers do help!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> I got a pm from Melody letting us know she is ok. She sends her hugs and thanks for caring. She and the family are fine, just had other bills to pay that are more important than the internet. She hopes to get it back soon. I pmd her back (whether she can access it now or not) that we have all had those times and we will see her when shes able, and shes in our prayers in the meantime.


Here's hoping things will be back to normal soon for her. There is an awful lot of Tea Party goer's we've not heard from for a long time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh it won't be a hat Kaye...just the dog...It will be from the book titled KNIT YOUR OWN DOG. (forget the author) But thinking of it, I may be able to come up with a bulldog hat. ...am over half way through a monkey hat right now and it also is in red and black per my oldest DD's boyfriends request. Oldest DD also want the mouse hat and in red and black. Wish they'd stick with the colors recommended but hey, they are ones who will be wearing them not me. Haven't decided which one I want yet.



Poledra65 said:


> I thought it was. No definitely not a bulldog, but it's still a cute dog and in the right colors. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I'll love to see your English Bulldog hat when you get there. You still have 2 hats to go unless someone adds a few more on? lolol


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie...so happy you have someplace to be on Christmas. A true blessing to be invited by such a young and caring lady.
> 
> Time to head out for a few groceries. My bedding is almost washed and next will be my oldest DS. My DH said his favorite football team was going to lose today because I took his comfy Nebraska sweats to be washed. The sweats really need to be washed, but I will not put them in the wash until after the game. It will still be my fault if they lose and winning today is going to be a great challenge even before I took the sweats.


For a moment there I was forgetting that of course this has been Saturday for you! And by now Saturday afternoon. We have a peaceful but cloudy Sunday Morning- the birds are chirping mightily, have a lovely day tomorrow- will you be working? 
It felt so good that Zara cared to ask me.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Designer, so glad the shot helped your shoulder and yes, please do be careful with it. I know with my back the shots helped but I can undo everything when I feel good and lift things and then it is unbearable, so please, don't do what you shouldn't!!
> 
> Listen to me telling you what to do. You have so much wisdom and have learned so much and are the teacher, but maybe once in a while the student looks out for the teacher because they care. :wink:


Nothing you could possibly say to me would ever make me feel badly my dear friend. You have been a friend to me since I met you. You are one of the kindest people I know. You and anyone else on the Tea Party are welcome to tell me what to do!! I mean it.


----------



## AZ Sticks

And it is so yummy!!!!!


thewren said:


> I am the only one that likes cornbread around here - I like it with bean soup - I like it when we have macaroni and cheese with stewed tomatoes. it is especially good with butter and honey. it comes out of the pan looking like a cake since you usually bake it in an 8x8 or 9x13 pan. then it is usually cut in squares and served warm. I have a recipe where I use it with corn to make a kind of corn soufflé.
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234

It is snowing but doesn't seem as bad as they told us it would be. I don't pay a lot of attention to our weather forecasts although they showed the cloud and there is not doubt we will get a lot of snow and winds after. 

It is just that environment Canada was moved from Calgary to Winnipeg a few years ago and their forecasts are not as good as they used to be for Alberta . The Rockies change weather patterns a lot and those who live here can read the weather better than those on the Prairies, in my opinion --

So most of the forecasts are not that close although we did see the cloud cover and it is huge.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Just a quick note - Charlotte called this morning. Rick was sleeping in (poor guy is beat) and she doesn't have any therapy on the weekends so she had been going through my copy and paste newsletter from here. I have included all of the well wishes, important news, and some funny stories for each weeks KTP so she still feels "in touch". She wanted me to pass on her thanks for all the prayers and messages - she is very touched by all of the concern and love. She's hoping that she will regain enough use of her hand so that she can do some posting soon. But she wanted to make sure that I let everyone know how grateful she is. (And Rick says thank you too- it's so good for her to have the distraction and entertainment) OK I am going to do some catch up here and then get back to some chores.... luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're having a good weekend whether it's Saturday or Sunday where you are. The saga of my sick telly has finally been resolved - I went and bought a new one!
> cpeterman - thank you you for the chicken casserole recipe. I shall definitely be trying it out. Sounds like something I could make ahead and put in the freezer for Christmas when all the family are around.
> Julie - so pleased that you have an invitation for Christmas and you won't be on your own.
> Thanks to whoever it was who had made contact with Melody. It's good to hear that she and her family are all well. Sorry she's having difficulties but she's a resourceful girl. I'm sure she'll get on top of things before long.
> Love to everyone - I haven't been posting much the last few days, but sometimes life gets in the way! For a while I'm caught up but for how long I can keep on top............we'll see.


I do hope the new telly really has solved the problem- I have dreams one day of one of these new 'smart' tv's but it is far from high priority! 
At the rate the chatter can go at Sam's table, it is so easy to fall behind- but it is good that you have a life!
If I have to go ahead with the operation for the hip- which I won't know for a considerable time, with Christmas/New Year coming up- I suspect the following Christmas to be a lonely one as well. If that is to be the pattern, I've just got to live with it. (I can afford only so much time for Ringo to be looked after, and on balance am happier with him being in the kennels, than any other solution. When I acquired him I had Fale here, and was not thinking of a solitary life at all. It is a real pity housing costs in Christchurch have sky-rocketed, because in some ways it would be nice to move closer to Bronwen- but I still have the big issue of Ringo.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Wow it sounds like they got hammered North of you - glad you didn't get hail like that!!! Enjoy your company - luv-AZ


busyworkerbee said:


> Lovely and quiet unti just before dinner when nieces 14 & 7 arrived for the night. Had to adapt the planned dinner to ensure sufficient for them as well. They are now up in the craft room watching my tv. I love them but not the shows they like.
> 
> We had a small heavy shower this afternoon. Further north, they turned white from monster hail, size of tennis bals. Local road rescue and mobile auto glass repairers will br busy. Also same storm had huge, water spout very close to shore.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you Martina! I am glad the agent found someone, even if it is not very hopeful- it is a step in the right direction!
Do hope the mouth heals quickly!



martina said:


> Julie. Great that you have received an invitation for Christmas. Your idea of taking the cake as a gift is perfect.
> So glad that Gagesmom isn't ill and hope to hear from her soon.
> All who have need of prayers are included in mine
> I am recovering slowly from the dentist sore mouth and jaw. Smiling, washing my face , eating , teeth cleaning hurt, and I yawned last night and nearly hit the space station! But will get better soon I hope.anyone with dental problems is definitely in my thoughts now.
> The viewer came to see the house but as he is a man on his own with only an adult son who lives a distance away, I don't think he will buy it as it is rather large. Still, at least the agents haven't forgotten me.
> Just had an early dinner, salmon flaked, mashed potatoes and peas, also mashed. Nice but took a long time to eat! .
> Now I am going to knit some more of the blanket and then on to the next thing on my list, a crochet baby blanket, some squares for different charities and finish a couple of scarves. Then a jacket for me then.... Well you know how it is! don't you?
> Take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> I do come in and read everyday, but life not to good here at the moment and so I keep up with you all, but in the background.
> 
> Paul's mum is having a rough patch and we seem to spend most days there at some point.
> 
> Hugs


a big (((((((((((hug))))))))))) for you, dear! So sorry life is being a bit rough!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Enjoy the little one!!!


Kathleendoris said:


> How foolish of me to say earlier that I had nothing planned for the day! My son-in-law just phoned to ask if I would have grandson (16 months) as he has a hockey match (field, not ice) and my daughter (his wife, little one's mum) is poorly. Just a cold fortunately, but she is feeling very unwell. So, it is a quick whizz round to remove hazardous knitting materials and then he will be here.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - Charlotte called this morning. Rick was sleeping in (poor guy is beat) and she doesn't have any therapy on the weekends so she had been going through my copy and paste newsletter from here. I have included all of the well wishes, important news, and some funny stories for each weeks KTP so she still feels "in touch". She wanted me to pass on her thanks for all the prayers and messages - she is very touched by all of the concern and love. She's hoping that she will regain enough use of her hand so that she can do some posting soon. But she wanted to make sure that I let everyone know how grateful she is. (And Rick says thank you too- it's so good for her to have the distraction and entertainment) OK I am going to do some catch up here and then get back to some chores.... luv-AZ


I have a little something ready to post to Charlotte on Tuesday. Thank you so much for keeping us 'in the loop', Sandi!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay I've caught up now during my knitting break. 

Silverowl so hope Paul's mom will be getting some relief soon. Have you all in prayer. 

Julie so glad you';ll have company to celebrate Christmas with. It will be strange here without Hannah for both Christmas and her birthday but she is going to have such a grand time in NYC. Christmas day I expect DH and I will go to oldest DD's to see the grand kids.

Off to knit again...now working on Monkey hat.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay I've caught up now during my knitting break.
> 
> Silverowl so hope Paul's mom will be getting some relief soon. Have you all in prayer.
> 
> Julie so glad you';ll have company to celebrate Christmas with. It will be strange here without Hannah for both Christmas and her birthday but she is going to have such a grand time in NYC. Christmas day I expect DH and I will go to oldest DD's to see the grand kids.
> 
> Off to knit again...now working on Monkey hat.


And so the nest empties! I had forgotten about Hannah going to NYC- wish her a wonderful visit from me at an appropriate time, would you?!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad to see you back!!! Have a great weekend-


grandma sherry said:


> Finished last week's KTP before bed last night, just starting this week's now. Great recipes, as usual Sam. Glad to hear Marianne's news, and that Melody is okay. Now to carry on reading, 9 pages to go right now.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Such good news about Beth - isn't being young a wonderful thing??? To bounce back like that is so far in my past!!!! Hope Bob gets a deer - enjoy your weekend - luv- AZ


Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone! Sam, you must work all week to find these yummy recipes! Can't wait to try the Toasted Cornbread - DH and I love chili and cornbread. Gave the Graham Cracker recipe from last week to DD#1 - her kids love graham crackers and the organic ones she buys are expensive - now she can make her own.
> 
> So happy to hear that lots of our dear ones are feeling better - I'll add to that. Beth who had surgery a couple of weeks ago will be going back to work next Wednesday! She is a fast healer, I guess. They told he she would be out at least a month, but it will be just 3 weeks. She is supposed to take it easy - obviously they don't know her very well! With her it is full steam ahead or full stop!
> 
> Well, gotta go get some breakfast, put the wash in the dryer, stick another load in the washer and get to the grocery store. Bob is out deer hunting - hope her gets one - love venison - especially venison chili! See you all later, Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## AZ Sticks

We were thinking a green metal roof if/when we replaced the corrugated one in Missouri - didn't do it before we moved away, but the new owner did it and it looks great!


Poledra65 said:


> :XD:
> Too bad that Charlotte can't get away to see Pontuf, hopefully Rick can maybe bring him by the parking lot to see her for just a while? I'm sure that spending a little time with him would help her immensely.
> Thank you, it's gorgeous, I love the green also, and there are so few of them, well, there were so few of them. After I declared that I wanted green, because there was only one or two in town, several got them. But that's okay, I love it all the same, it really helped the house, it needed spruced up a bit.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I would imagine you have had a wonderful influence on her - she is lucky to have you in her life.


Lurker 2 said:


> Zara and I have been friends now for at least 4 years, she started doing the lawn mowing at the age of only 11, her Dad organised that both girls would help- but big Sis was more concerned about her finger nails and other girly pursuits. I will miss Zara when she moves on- often she is the only one I have real conversation with through the week, now. Her goals have shifted through the years- I really hope she does well in life, and that I may have had a hand in helping her to a good work ethic.


----------



## AZ Sticks

This sounds wonderful - I will put it on the list - even DH will be able to eat it!! Thanks so much - AZ


cpeterman said:


> We do alot of catering to the local hospitals and businesses. When they want luncheon meetings they ask for our best selling casserole 9 out of 10 times. It truly is wonderful. I guarantee you and your family/guests will love it. All you need is a salad to accompany it.
> 
> Chicken & Wild Rice Casserole
> 
> 6 C cooked chicken, white and dark meat, chunks
> approximately 1" x 1"
> 1 box Uncle Ben's original recipe wild rice, cooked as
> per directions on the box
> 2 cans (15oz ea) french style green beans, drained
> 1 can (8oz) sliced waterchestnuts, drained
> 1 C minced white or yellow onion
> 1 jar (2oz) chopped pimento, drained
> 2 C real mayonaise (not Miracle Whip)
> 1 can cream of celery soup
> 2 C grated parmesan cheese
> 
> Mix all ingredients except the parmesan cheese. Spoon into a casserole dish. Spread the parmesan cheese evenly over the top. Bake 350 degrees approximately 45 minutes, or until the top is golden brown.
> 
> This casserole can be frozen before baked to use in the future. The only difference I have found is that it looses a little of the creamy-ness.
> 
> Hope some of you try this!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Angora1 said:


> So glad to hear about your daughter. Wondeful news.
> 
> With all the deer in your area, I'm sure Bob will get one. If he doesn't I will give you my friend's address in Ithaca. They are there all the time.
> 
> Well, he saw a couple this morning, but too far away to shoot. They are going out this afternoon and Bob has all next week off for hunting. I wish he could still hunt in the huge field right behind our house, but it now belongs to a developer, and he won't let Bob hunt there. He seems to not like Bob because he keeps getting the developer's plans to build 200 houses back there blocked :roll: . We have deer that bed down in what is supposed to be our vegetable garden, about 50 feet from the house. One morning a couple weeks ago, I found a deer bed in my flower garden about 15 ft. from the front porch and about 10 ft. from the road! We've pretty much given up on a vegetable garden - the deer just eat everything, including the stuff that they aren't supposed to like. I think next summer we'll try a few containers near the porch, and see what happens. Love, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> I would imagine you have had a wonderful influence on her - she is lucky to have you in her life.


I noticed her just now, down in the back garden at their place, doing something with a wheelie bin- they are planning on cleaning up the whole garden, starting with the weed eater, the vegie patch has got very overgrown, but it is a lot of work just keeping up with their grass and the hedges. Lock the dog and Geordie go down to the park usually once a day hopefully to burn off some of Lock's energy. He had been putting it into digging holes. Fortunately Ringo seems to have given up on that idea- I have pieces of secondhand concrete all along the fence line where the two puppies had been trying to excavate. I count myself lucky to have a neighbour that I really like. Ana to the south, and I are back on speaking terms too, just the silly girl/woman in front who continues to look through me when we do encounter each other. Holding a grudge for what is now far longer than 3 months really becomes her problem, and I was the aggrieved party, although she obviously chooses to read things differently. I spoke with my Tongan neighbour for the first time recently- the adjoining fence is quite high- so I don't really see her much.


----------



## AZ Sticks

No problem!!! She will be so excited to get a note from you-


Lurker 2 said:


> I have a little something ready to post to Charlotte on Tuesday. Thank you so much for keeping us 'in the loop', Sandi!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sounds like the neighborhood is good "in general" It's nice for you especially now that you and Ringo are on your own. And you always have us on the KTP!!! Well I am going to go hang up some laundry and tear my stove apart for cleaning - I boiled over a pot of gravy last night and just wasn't up to dealing with it when the stove finally cooled down!! No rest for the wicked they say!! - luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> I noticed her just now, down in the back garden at their place, doing something with a wheelie bin- they are planning on cleaning up the whole garden, starting with the weed eater, the vegie patch has got very overgrown, but it is a lot of work just keeping up with their grass and the hedges. Lock the dog and Geordie go down to the park usually once a day hopefully to burn off some of Lock's energy. He had been putting it into digging holes. Fortunately Ringo seems to have given up on that idea- I have pieces of secondhand concrete all along the fence line where the two puppies had been trying to excavate. I count myself lucky to have a neighbour that I really like. Ana to the south, and I are back on speaking terms too, just the silly girl/woman in front who continues to look through me when we do encounter each other. Holding a grudge for what is now far longer than 3 months really becomes her problem, and I was the aggrieved party, although she obviously chooses to read things differently. I spoke with my Tongan neighbour for the first time recently- the adjoining fence is quite high- so I don't really see her much.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> No problem!!! She will be so excited to get a note from you-


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like the neighborhood is good "in general" It's nice for you especially now that you and Ringo are on your own. And you always have us on the KTP!!! Well I am going to go hang up some laundry and tear my stove apart for cleaning - I boiled over a pot of gravy last night and just wasn't up to dealing with it when the stove finally cooled down!! No rest for the wicked they say!! - luv-AZ


That sounds like the sort of task I could easily put off- is it a gas hob?


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Good for you on the new telly...now maybe the repairman can stay home!
> Missed you and glad you took a moment to join us.
> Junek


Thanks x :thumbup:


----------



## Karena

Sam, It is decided--chili tonight. Thanks. 
Karen


----------



## Bulldog

I am feeling such relief that Marianne is on the mend, melody is just busy, Charlotte is making progress, Jynx is doing so well, and in general we all seem to be on a healthier trend .... This has been a rough stretch for our group and the fact that we have each other's back is evident on every page. I just want to say thanks to all of you for being you! Luv- AZ

And we are glad you are you, Sandi. I am always saddened to see people leave our forum because someone has allowed another to plant the devil's seed of doubt in there heads about this being a safe place. I,personally, refuse to let the devil rob me of the joy I receive from coming here each week.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh it won't be a hat Kaye...just the dog...It will be from the book titled KNIT YOUR OWN DOG. (forget the author) But thinking of it, I may be able to come up with a bulldog hat. ...am over half way through a monkey hat right now and it also is in red and black per my oldest DD's boyfriends request. Oldest DD also want the mouse hat and in red and black. Wish they'd stick with the colors recommended but hey, they are ones who will be wearing them not me. Haven't decided which one I want yet.


Love knitted dog, but then I love dogs might be why.  I love all the hats you have been knitting and posting. Been super busy and feel like I'll never catch up.


----------



## angelam

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - Charlotte called this morning. Rick was sleeping in (poor guy is beat) and she doesn't have any therapy on the weekends so she had been going through my copy and paste newsletter from here. I have included all of the well wishes, important news, and some funny stories for each weeks KTP so she still feels "in touch". She wanted me to pass on her thanks for all the prayers and messages - she is very touched by all of the concern and love. She's hoping that she will regain enough use of her hand so that she can do some posting soon. But she wanted to make sure that I let everyone know how grateful she is. (And Rick says thank you too- it's so good for her to have the distraction and entertainment) OK I am going to do some catch up here and then get back to some chores.... luv-AZ


Thanks for passing on news of Charlotte to us. It's good to hear she gets a bit of a break from therapy at the weekends. Charlotte - know that each day of therapy is a day nearer to recovery. My love to you x


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> If I have to go ahead with the operation for the hip- which I won't know for a considerable time, with Christmas/New Year coming up- I suspect the following Christmas to be a lonely one as well.


Julie, think that next Christmas could be better than ever, you don't know otherwise, none of us do. After all, your hip problem might be over with by then, for one thing. Also we are here for you, if I win the lottery you can spend the time with me.


----------



## martina

Angora1 said:


> For you the adaptation would be:
> 
> And then throw it all in the blender.  And maybe thin with some broth so you could drink it with a straw. :?


That is as good as an excuse as any for having a liquid lunch, even if the meaning is different than usual!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope the new telly really has solved the problem- I have dreams one day of one of these new 'smart' tv's but it is far from high priority!
> At the rate the chatter can go at Sam's table, it is so easy to fall behind- but it is good that you have a life!
> If I have to go ahead with the operation for the hip- which I won't know for a considerable time, with Christmas/New Year coming up- I suspect the following Christmas to be a lonely one as well. If that is to be the pattern, I've just got to live with it. (I can afford only so much time for Ringo to be looked after, and on balance am happier with him being in the kennels, than any other solution. When I acquired him I had Fale here, and was not thinking of a solitary life at all. It is a real pity housing costs in Christchurch have sky-rocketed, because in some ways it would be nice to move closer to Bronwen- but I still have the big issue of Ringo.


Julie - it's lovely that you've got Ringo for company but when you have a dog there's always the problem of who's going to look after it when you go away. I had two red setters for many years but we had to put them in kennels when we went away. Thankfully kennel fees were no where near as high then as now. At times I wish I had a dog now, but I'm away so much, or even just out for the day that it wouldn't be fair. I'm lucky that when I need a "dog" fix I can borrow my neighbours' for a walk or visit my daughter and play with her two. They are two of the sweetest dogs at home but when they get out become real hooligans! Their main ambition at the moment is to get one of Emma's chickens for their dinner!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> For a moment there I was forgetting that of course this has been Saturday for you! And by now Saturday afternoon. We have a peaceful but cloudy Sunday Morning- the birds are chirping mightily, have a lovely day tomorrow- will you be working?
> It felt so good that Zara cared to ask me.


And I forget you're a day ahead of us!!! I'll be so glad when I get my hearing aids....I've missed hearing bird song...but not many around during the cold winter....but I'll be ready for them come the spring!! My daughter won't have as much fun carrying on a conversation after I get them. She says now having one is an 'adventure'!!
Going Mon. for the testing and whatever they do before I get them. Unfortunately, the place is about an hour's drive, but it will be worth it.
JuneK


----------



## angelam

Bulldog said:


> I am feeling such relief that Marianne is on the mend, melody is just busy, Charlotte is making progress, Jynx is doing so well, and in general we all seem to be on a healthier trend .... This has been a rough stretch for our group and the fact that we have each other's back is evident on every page. I just want to say thanks to all of you for being you! Luv- AZ
> 
> And we are glad you are you, Sandi. I am always saddened to see people leave our forum because someone has allowed another to plant the devil's seed of doubt in there heads about this being a safe place. I,personally, refuse to let the devil rob me of the joy I receive from coming here each week.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> It is snowing but doesn't seem as bad as they told us it would be. I don't pay a lot of attention to our weather forecasts although they showed the cloud and there is not doubt we will get a lot of snow and winds after.
> 
> It is just that environment Canada was moved from Calgary to Winnipeg a few years ago and their forecasts are not as good as they used to be for Alberta . The Rockies change weather patterns a lot and those who live here can read the weather better than those on the Prairies, in my opinion --
> 
> So most of the forecasts are not that close although we did see the cloud cover and it is huge.


We have the same problem with the weather forecasters when we get forecasters who are new to the area. The mountains in the western part of the state will usually cause the snow clouds to drop it on them before it gets to us on the coast. The storms we have to watch for are the lows coming up the coast and meeting a cold front over us. No mountains to protect us.
My daughter and I have pretty much agreed that the forecasters are usually guessing anyway!
junek


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - Charlotte called this morning. Rick was sleeping in (poor guy is beat) and she doesn't have any therapy on the weekends so she had been going through my copy and paste newsletter from here. I have included all of the well wishes, important news, and some funny stories for each weeks KTP so she still feels "in touch". She wanted me to pass on her thanks for all the prayers and messages - she is very touched by all of the concern and love. She's hoping that she will regain enough use of her hand so that she can do some posting soon. But she wanted to make sure that I let everyone know how grateful she is. (And Rick says thank you too- it's so good for her to have the distraction and entertainment) OK I am going to do some catch up here and then get back to some chores.... luv-AZ


Please let her know she continues to be on my prayer list. I do wish they would let Rick bring her fur-baby. I know he misses her as much as she misses him.
And thanking the Lord for such a loving, caring DH she has to look out for her.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for the update. I hope things turn around for her and her family soon. They've been going through so much for such a long time.



Pup lover said:


> I got a pm from Melody letting us know she is ok. She sends her hugs and thanks for caring. She and the family are fine, just had other bills to pay that are more important than the internet. She hopes to get it back soon. I pmd her back (whether she can access it now or not) that we have all had those times and we will see her when shes able, and shes in our prayers in the meantime.


----------



## jknappva

Grandmapaula said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So glad to hear about your daughter. Wondeful news.
> 
> With all the deer in your area, I'm sure Bob will get one. If he doesn't I will give you my friend's address in Ithaca. They are there all the time.
> 
> Well, he saw a couple this morning, but too far away to shoot. They are going out this afternoon and Bob has all next week off for hunting. I wish he could still hunt in the huge field right behind our house, but it now belongs to a developer, and he won't let Bob hunt there. He seems to not like Bob because he keeps getting the developer's plans to build 200 houses back there blocked :roll: . We have deer that bed down in what is supposed to be our vegetable garden, about 50 feet from the house. One morning a couple weeks ago, I found a deer bed in my flower garden about 15 ft. from the front porch and about 10 ft. from the road! We've pretty much given up on a vegetable garden - the deer just eat everything, including the stuff that they aren't supposed to like. I think next summer we'll try a few containers near the porch, and see what happens. Love, Paula
> 
> 
> 
> My sister has a problem with deer eating her flowers....there's just a narrow strip of woodland between her yard and the yacht club but there seem to be at least one or two families of deer there. She buys something from the gardening center to spray around her yard and it works. I can't remember what the name of it is but my nephew says it should be called 'STENCH' since it really smells horrible.
> JuneK
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Julie - it's lovely that you've got Ringo for company but when you have a dog there's always the problem of who's going to look after it when you go away. I had two red setters for many years but we had to put them in kennels when we went away. Thankfully kennel fees were no where near as high then as now. At times I wish I had a dog now, but I'm away so much, or even just out for the day that it wouldn't be fair. I'm lucky that when I need a "dog" fix I can borrow my neighbours' for a walk or visit my daughter and play with her two. They are two of the sweetest dogs at home but when they get out become real hooligans! Their main ambition at the moment is to get one of Emma's chickens for their dinner!


When I was younger and traveling every year, my daughter was still living with me at the time. So always had a pet sitter. Only once did we have to board our cat and that was when the girls were still in school and we took a 2 week vacation in Florida. But our vet was wonderful and I trusted him to be sure my fur-baby got good care.
Every so often I see a car pull into our parking lot that has one of the magnetic door signs on the side...Pet Nanny. I talked with her one day. And if someone is out of town, she will come and check on pets and feed them, spend time with them, etc. For a fee, of course. But great idea!
junek


----------



## sassafras123

Sandi thank you for update on Charlotte. Do hope she and Pontuf can spend some snuggle time together.
June HOPE you can get your hearing aids muy pronto
Maya and I had hour twenty minute walk. We went in the hills and covered a thousand feet elevation. Lovely, cloudy, nice breeze, in the sixties. Got lost a tad but as we were in the hills could see where we were and correct our path. Didn't have walking sticks, bad idea, tripped four times on scree but didn't hurt anything. 
Lunch then acupuncture and feed dogs I'm sitting then knitting and rest. Life is good.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Julie, think that next Christmas could be better than ever, you don't know otherwise, none of us do. After all, your hip problem might be over with by then, for one thing. Also we are here for you, if I win the lottery you can spend the time with me.


I say that, and fail to buy the tickets! But it is a lovely thought, thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Julie - it's lovely that you've got Ringo for company but when you have a dog there's always the problem of who's going to look after it when you go away. I had two red setters for many years but we had to put them in kennels when we went away. Thankfully kennel fees were no where near as high then as now. At times I wish I had a dog now, but I'm away so much, or even just out for the day that it wouldn't be fair. I'm lucky that when I need a "dog" fix I can borrow my neighbours' for a walk or visit my daughter and play with her two. They are two of the sweetest dogs at home but when they get out become real hooligans! Their main ambition at the moment is to get one of Emma's chickens for their dinner!


Oh my goodness gracious me! Poor scattering chickens!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And I forget you're a day ahead of us!!! I'll be so glad when I get my hearing aids....I've missed hearing bird song...but not many around during the cold winter....but I'll be ready for them come the spring!! My daughter won't have as much fun carrying on a conversation after I get them. She says now having one is an 'adventure'!!
> Going Mon. for the testing and whatever they do before I get them. Unfortunately, the place is about an hour's drive, but it will be worth it.
> JuneK


That is quite some distance to have to drive, but as you say hopefully will all be worthwhile.
In not so very many weeks time, for a little while I will be in 2014, and you will still be in 2013! I actually doubt that who ever did the dateline realised what it would do to us! I mean could they ever have imagined that we would be having a conversation today, from both sides of it!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My sister has a problem with deer eating her flowers....there's just a narrow strip of woodland between her yard and the yacht club but there seem to be at least one or two families of deer there. She buys something from the gardening center to spray around her yard and it works. I can't remember what the name of it is but my nephew says it should be called 'STENCH' since it really smells horrible.
> JuneK


 :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grandmapaula

jknappva said:


> My sister has a problem with deer eating her flowers....there's just a narrow strip of woodland between her yard and the yacht club but there seem to be at least one or two families of deer there. She buys something from the gardening center to spray around her yard and it works. I can't remember what the name of it is but my nephew says it should be called 'STENCH' since it really smells horrible.
> JuneK


We've tried a lot of commercial products, a lot of "folk" remedies and a 6 ft. fence - these must be "super deer" or something. Nothing seems to deter them - and it's the sheer numbers - we can see pretty far from the upstairs windows, and with binoculars we've counted over 50 some mornings! And as Bob says, that's just the ones that have their heads up - some you can't see because they are grazing or they aren't fully grown yet. Nobody on this stretch of road has a vegetable garden. I have 2 flower beds in the front yard - one is small, the other is quite large ( and getting bigger every year), but they seem to never bother those. The last two years I've planted a few tomatoes among the flowers, and they've left those alone - maybe next summer I'll try a few peppers just to see what happens!! :lol: :lol: Love, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> When I was younger and traveling every year, my daughter was still living with me at the time. So always had a pet sitter. Only once did we have to board our cat and that was when the girls were still in school and we took a 2 week vacation in Florida. But our vet was wonderful and I trusted him to be sure my fur-baby got good care.
> Every so often I see a car pull into our parking lot that has one of the magnetic door signs on the side...Pet Nanny. I talked with her one day. And if someone is out of town, she will come and check on pets and feed them, spend time with them, etc. For a fee, of course. But great idea!
> junek


I reckon it would be a clever idea for an income- that and watering people's pot plants while they are away. I used to have a lady in Christchurch who looked after the guinea pigs- that worked very well. The corgi travelled with me, back in the days when I had a car (this was my old fellow- Jumbo by name- he was the Pembroke variety, without the tail)


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> We've tried a lot of commercial products, a lot of "folk" remedies and a 6 ft. fence - these must be "super deer" or something. Nothing seems to deter them - and it's the sheer numbers - we can see pretty far from the upstairs windows, and with binoculars we've counted over 50 some mornings! And as Bob says, that's just the ones that have their heads up - some you can't see because they are grazing or they aren't fully grown yet. Nobody on this stretch of road has a vegetable garden. I have 2 flower beds in the front yard - one is small, the other is quite large ( and getting bigger every year), but they seem to never bother those. The last two years I've planted a few tomatoes among the flowers, and they've left those alone - maybe next summer I'll try a few peppers just to see what happens!! :lol: :lol: Love, Paula


My cousin Anna who lives on the outskirts of Glasgow, Scotland has a deer problem, but with no where near such numbers. Good luck with your experimental planting next year!


----------



## pacer

Julie....I will go to church in the morning and then teach a knitting class in the afternoon. The class is only 2 1/2 hours long and I get paid for it, but that work is not stressful. So in my books I am still getting a 3 day break from work. Getting some house work done again today. The last of my bedding is in the washer now. Soon I will go to the high school for their musical. I will take my knitting along to keep me busy while I am waiting around to see the show.


----------



## angelam

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi thank you for update on Charlotte. Do hope she and Pontuf can spend some snuggle time together.
> June HOPE you can get your hearing aids muy pronto
> Maya and I had hour twenty minute walk. We went in the hills and covered a thousand feet elevation. Lovely, cloudy, nice breeze, in the sixties. Got lost a tad but as we were in the hills could see where we were and correct our path. Didn't have walking sticks, bad idea, tripped four times on scree but didn't hurt anything.
> Lunch then acupuncture and feed dogs I'm sitting then knitting and rest. Life is good.


I envy your walks with Maya. It sounds like such a lovely area where you live.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie....I will go to church in the morning and then teach a knitting class in the afternoon. The class is only 2 1/2 hours long and I get paid for it, but that work is not stressful. So in my books I am still getting a 3 day break from work. Getting some house work done again today. The last of my bedding is in the washer now. Soon I will go to the high school for their musical. I will take my knitting along to keep me busy while I am waiting around to see the show.


That is good. There is something special in being able to teach one's skills. Was it the Wizard of Oz, I know someone is going to that? But have not been taking notes! Altogether should be a productive day for you!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh my, just got the scare of my life. The phone rang and it is almost 11 am and it didn't wake DH. He's had a cold and also had some minor stuff done at the doctor's, but all was fine and recovering from the cold with a hoarse voice. When the phone didn't wake him after he's been sleeping so long I checked and couldn't see him breathing. Put my hand in front of his noise and there is warm air coming calmly out. Phew. I know his grandfather died in his 50's and his dad had a heart attack in his 60's and has had many problems since. That's another reason we changed our diet. Although we know we all have that appointment to go to our real home, I'm just glad it wasn't today for him. Glad it turned out to be a funny thing. I left the phone off the hook without hanging up on this commercial call for seniors and hope they get a huge phone bill for just talking to me. They probably have an auto turn off since it was an auto call anyway but best thing is DH is with me for another day. By the way, after the worry about several members on here recently, I want you all to know that when my time comes it will be a time of celebration. I love my life and want to be here as long as forever, but when I do go home it will be with lots of funny memories and ways I made people laugh or feel better I hope. I would like people to truly celebrate and I will look down and I'll tip my needles to you. Hey, maybe they have a section for knitters up there too. :thumbup:
> I do want to go out with a party.


I am glad it was a false alarm, think I would have been worried too. The teens father has a history of the males not living to be very old. Worries me Michael gets exhausted even as a baby he would stop breathing. Scared me every time it happened, my oldest would do the same. First time it happened after he got married Jen called me in the middle of the night.


----------



## angelam

Grandmapaula said:


> We've tried a lot of commercial products, a lot of "folk" remedies and a 6 ft. fence - these must be "super deer" or something. Nothing seems to deter them - and it's the sheer numbers - we can see pretty far from the upstairs windows, and with binoculars we've counted over 50 some mornings! And as Bob says, that's just the ones that have their heads up - some you can't see because they are grazing or they aren't fully grown yet. Nobody on this stretch of road has a vegetable garden. I have 2 flower beds in the front yard - one is small, the other is quite large ( and getting bigger every year), but they seem to never bother those. The last two years I've planted a few tomatoes among the flowers, and they've left those alone - maybe next summer I'll try a few peppers just to see what happens!! :lol: :lol: Love, Paula


50 deer leaping over a 6ft fence would be quite a sight! Sounds like you'll be sticking to flowers next year, but I know they like roses too!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is very scarey...Angora, glad DH is alright...and Caren, best to be on the careful side of things and have monitors or something in place.

Brain isn't functioning too well today...not sure if it's the Olbas tea plus oil on chest and feet and antihistamines or just the head cold in general, but am not trying to do anything on the knitting projects. The pumpkins are ready to stuff and decorate with leaves, stalks and tendrils. The Christmas stocking is sitting here on about row 30 which means I'm starting to see the intarsia picture coming along--I really like it. And the yarn, needles and pattern are right here for DS's socks...these are to be a size 14 so another big size....hope I'm doing better tomorrow so I can make some more progress.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon it would be a clever idea for an income- that and watering people's pot plants while they are away. I used to have a lady in Christchurch who looked after the guinea pigs- that worked very well. The corgi travelled with me, back in the days when I had a car (this was my old fellow- Jumbo by name- he was the Pembroke variety, without the tail)


This is what my other daughter does. She will walk your dog, come in and feed it/play with it while you're at work. She will also look after it overnight if you're away. She'll also baby sit, pick up your child from school and take it home until Mum/Dad gets home. House sit Granny if you need a break. You name it she'll do it....for a fee!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Now that's a great idea, hopefully she is, will, and can. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 I hope she can too or at least help me locate a set.  
The moon shinning on the pond tonight reminds me of Dave's midnight wave napkin ring.  A lovely sight, makes me smile.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - Charlotte called this morning. Rick was sleeping in (poor guy is beat) and she doesn't have any therapy on the weekends so she had been going through my copy and paste newsletter from here. I have included all of the well wishes, important news, and some funny stories for each weeks KTP so she still feels "in touch". She wanted me to pass on her thanks for all the prayers and messages - she is very touched by all of the concern and love. She's hoping that she will regain enough use of her hand so that she can do some posting soon. But she wanted to make sure that I let everyone know how grateful she is. (And Rick says thank you too- it's so good for her to have the distraction and entertainment) OK I am going to do some catch up here and then get back to some chores.... luv-AZ


So wonderful that you were in touch with Charlotte and that she got the KTP posts and enjoyed reading them. Glad Rick is getting some sleep while she has something to read. Good timing.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> That must have been a spectacular sight! Glad you got only the rain. Although probably you need more!


Yes, need more, hopfully we will get about the same each time. The lawn is green and will need mowing sooner than I like the thought of, but at least I will be able to see where I have mowed and will miss less.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver, Thought you might enjoy this site:
http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/bagsmith-stitch-bump-merino-yarn-p-5699.html

Silverowl, Sorry to hear things aren't well on your end. So many are having tough times as I'm sure you have read. Nice to hear from you though. I'm sure life is demanding and exhausting right now. Take care and Hugs.

Caren, Love the reflection of the moon on the water.

Angelam, Your daughter has found a need and filled it. Clever girl.

Rookie, Sorry the cold caught hold. Nothing to do but go along for the ride and try and be as comfortable as possible. Hopefully you will be all over it by the holiday. Oh my, those are large socks.

Grandmapaula, Guess you don't need to go to my friend's house. That is a whole lot of deer!!!! Fun to watch but I know the damage they do to gardens is no fun. Glad they leave your flowers alone :!:


----------



## NanaCaren

cpeterman said:


> We do alot of catering to the local hospitals and businesses. When they want luncheon meetings they ask for our best selling casserole 9 out of 10 times. It truly is wonderful. I guarantee you and your family/guests will love it. All you need is a salad to accompany it.
> 
> Chicken & Wild Rice Casserole
> 
> 6 C cooked chicken, white and dark meat, chunks
> approximately 1" x 1"
> 1 box Uncle Ben's original recipe wild rice, cooked as
> per directions on the box
> 2 cans (15oz ea) french style green beans, drained
> 1 can (8oz) sliced waterchestnuts, drained
> 1 C minced white or yellow onion
> 1 jar (2oz) chopped pimento, drained
> 2 C real mayonaise (not Miracle Whip)
> 1 can cream of celery soup
> 2 C grated parmesan cheese
> 
> Mix all ingredients except the parmesan cheese. Spoon into a casserole dish. Spread the parmesan cheese evenly over the top. Bake 350 degrees approximately 45 minutes, or until the top is golden brown.
> 
> This casserole can be frozen before baked to use in the future. The only difference I have found is that it looses a little of the creamy-ness.
> 
> Hope some of you try this!


I will be trying this soon and passing it on the my oldest two. I am sure they will love it. Thanks for posting it. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> I got a pm from Melody letting us know she is ok. She sends her hugs and thanks for caring. She and the family are fine, just had other bills to pay that are more important than the internet. She hopes to get it back soon. I pmd her back (whether she can access it now or not) that we have all had those times and we will see her when shes able, and shes in our prayers in the meantime.


I am very glad Melody and family are OK was really beginning to worry.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite some distance to have to drive, but as you say hopefully will all be worthwhile.
> In not so very many weeks time, for a little while I will be in 2014, and you will still be in 2013! I actually doubt that who ever did the dateline realised what it would do to us! I mean could they ever have imagined that we would be having a conversation today, from both sides of it!


It is nice on New Year's Eve when they show the celebrations all around the world. We even saw Down Under in Germany. Yes, it is something to think our day is your night or in between and vice versa. Your Monday is our Sunday. All of us coming together here shows us that we really do need to enjoy and understand the differences. Learned so much on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi thank you for update on Charlotte. Do hope she and Pontuf can spend some snuggle time together.
> June HOPE you can get your hearing aids muy pronto
> Maya and I had hour twenty minute walk. We went in the hills and covered a thousand feet elevation. Lovely, cloudy, nice breeze, in the sixties. Got lost a tad but as we were in the hills could see where we were and correct our path. Didn't have walking sticks, bad idea, tripped four times on scree but didn't hurt anything.
> Lunch then acupuncture and feed dogs I'm sitting then knitting and rest. Life is good.


Learned a new word: scree


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> When I can afford it! I have to explore the local Warehouse (Emporium type). He can have his breakfast now- and I must have my 'coffee' been too busy trying to catch up on you all!


Will it shade you too? That would be so nice. Hmmm you just reminded me of a forgotten cup of dandelion root tea I had brewing in the kitchen.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina wrote:
Well, there are lots of lovely sounding recipes there, Sam. Pity I can't really eat properly at the moment, but lots to drool over. Your friend would be much better doing as you say, with a stick, but some people don't want it. I hope he gets some successful treatment for his feet soon. Your afghan should certainly keep him warm this winter.


For you the adaptation would be:

And then throw it all in the blender. And maybe thin with some broth so you could drink it with a straw. 


My mum does that all the time with her food.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> I hope she can too or at least help me locate a set.
> The moon shinning on the pond tonight reminds me of Dave's midnight wave napkin ring.  A lovely sight, makes me smile.


Moonlight on water is such a lovely picture!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite some distance to have to drive, but as you say hopefully will all be worthwhile.
> In not so very many weeks time, for a little while I will be in 2014, and you will still be in 2013! I actually doubt that who ever did the dateline realised what it would do to us! I mean could they ever have imagined that we would be having a conversation today, from both sides of it!


Probably never dreamed of such long distance conversations....technology is wonderful. But I still don't have a 'smart phone'. I figure it will be smarter than I am and feel dumb enough most of the time without having a phone that's smarter than I am!
The distance isn't a problem. Pretty much accustomed to it...my son lives 45 minutes away but when you live on a peninsula with a 4 1/2 mile bridge one way and a bridge tunnel combo the other way, you don't even think about it. Because my city shares the peninsula with another city, it's looong and narrow. So to get out of the city, driving inland and not across the water, you have to drive a considerable distance...we have a population of a little over 200,000 so it's fairly large.
OOPS! Another book!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad it was a false alarm, think I would have been worried too. The teens father has a history of the males not living to be very old. Worries me Michael gets exhausted even as a baby he would stop breathing. Scared me every time it happened, my oldest would do the same. First time it happened after he got married Jen called me in the middle of the night.


That is really scary with a child! Thank goodness, that never happened with any of mine. I know you were sometimes afraid to go to sleep at night!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> This is what my other daughter does. She will walk your dog, come in and feed it/play with it while you're at work. She will also look after it overnight if you're away. She'll also baby sit, pick up your child from school and take it home until Mum/Dad gets home. House sit Granny if you need a break. You name it she'll do it....for a fee!


WOW!! That's the perfect job. And all of those jobs need someone to do them....I imagine she stays busy! If I were young, I would definitely think about doing something like that.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I hope she can too or at least help me locate a set.
> The moon shinning on the pond tonight reminds me of Dave's midnight wave napkin ring.  A lovely sight, makes me smile.


Lovely picture..thanks for posting it!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

Love the moon on the pond. Had so many things wanted to comment on from end of last TP and beginning here, CRAFT!! Had DGS today, typed one report for DH he is now working on a big paper and loster project. Boys all coming over later to watch UFC fight and have pizza so will be a loud fun filled night. 

Happy to hear that Chatlotte is doing well and Rick is managing to get some sleep. 

Need to work on Christmas presents so everyone gave a good night. We have wind advisory here till tomorrow night and thunderstorms coming through, glad I can stay in.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good. There is something special in being able to teach one's skills. Was it the Wizard of Oz, I know someone is going to that? But have not been taking notes! Altogether should be a productive day for you!


Yes, I will be seeing the Wizard of Oz musical performance at the high school. They have indicated that they will have pyrotechnics, flying monkeys and who knows what other surprises will be seen. When my oldest was in high school they performed Children of Eden and that was spectacular. My oldest did tech crew that year. They all had to sign waivers and such since they rented the original broadway costumes and props and had to pay like $10,000 just to insure the props. It was an awesome show as well. They have done so many incredible shows at the high school, so this is a real treat to have tickets for it. The whole weekend is sold out as well as most if not all of last weekend. I bought my tickets on Tuesday and they only had 8 seats left at that point.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Yes, I will be seeing the Wizard of Oz musical performance at the high school. They have indicated that they will have pyrotechnics, flying monkeys and who knows what other surprises will be seen. When my oldest was in high school they performed Children of Eden and that was spectacular. My oldest did tech crew that year. They all had to sign waivers and such since they rented the original broadway costumes and props and had to pay like $10,000 just to insure the props. It was an awesome show as well. They have done so many incredible shows at the high school, so this is a real treat to have tickets for it. The whole weekend is sold out as well as most if not all of last weekend. I bought my tickets on Tuesday and they only had 8 seats left at that point.


Sounds like quite a production...I'm sure you'll both enjoy the show!
Junek


----------



## nicho

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Denise! how are the travel plans coming along? We are expecting a huge snow storm so everyone is 'hunkering down in this part of the world. It will be all melted when you come to my part of the world.
> 
> I wish I was sharing your weather right now.


Hi Shirley, travel plans are almost complete. All accommodation booked, rental cars booked for a week in California and then again for our trip from Vancouver to the Rockies. It's been an exciting couple of weeks finalising the details. Now that is done, we just have to wait impatiently for June next year to come!

While I don't envy you the snow storm that is coming, I hope that some of the snow sticks around on the mountain peaks for us to see in July. Not that it matters - I know it is going to be beautiful, snow or no snow.

You probably wouldn't like our weather this weekend. We don't have our usual blue skies and warm temperatures - instead it is cool and very wet. Has not let up all weekend and is forecast to rain all week. And that is good! We desperately need the rain and here in Sydney we have been spared the heavy hail storms that other places have suffered.

Hope you are snug and warm indoors. Good knitting weather!


----------



## nicho

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds scrummy! I might just make one for Christmas to take with me when I go nextdoor. Zara who helps me in the house and garden, has very kindly invited me to join them at Christmas, when they will entertain most of their very large family. With Zara's help we got the grass cut, and Ringo's run moved- I need at some point to get him a new tarpaulin- more to give sun shade, than any other purpose.
> Just after 5 on a lovely sunny spring afternoon- gentle breeze- could not ask for nicer weather.


Glad you have somewhere to go for Christmas. That cherry cake is so easy to make and tastes good too - a good one to share. Might make one for afternoon tea since it is wet and miserable here. Hope you are having a good day in NZ.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yes, gas, and my favorite stove that I have ever owned- I have had electric, propane in Missouri, and alcohol on the sail boats and I love my natural gas stove and oven!!! Cleaned up and shining again - 


Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like the sort of task I could easily put off- is it a gas hob?


----------



## Poledra65

cpeterman said:


> We do alot of catering to the local hospitals and businesses. When they want luncheon meetings they ask for our best selling casserole 9 out of 10 times. It truly is wonderful. I guarantee you and your family/guests will love it. All you need is a salad to accompany it.
> 
> Chicken & Wild Rice Casserole
> 
> 6 C cooked chicken, white and dark meat, chunks
> approximately 1" x 1"
> 1 box Uncle Ben's original recipe wild rice, cooked as
> per directions on the box
> 2 cans (15oz ea) french style green beans, drained
> 1 can (8oz) sliced waterchestnuts, drained
> 1 C minced white or yellow onion
> 1 jar (2oz) chopped pimento, drained
> 2 C real mayonaise (not Miracle Whip)
> 1 can cream of celery soup
> 2 C grated parmesan cheese
> 
> Mix all ingredients except the parmesan cheese. Spoon into a casserole dish. Spread the parmesan cheese evenly over the top. Bake 350 degrees approximately 45 minutes, or until the top is golden brown.
> 
> This casserole can be frozen before baked to use in the future. The only difference I have found is that it looses a little of the creamy-ness.
> 
> Hope some of you try this!


That looks wonderful, will definitely try it for DH. Thank you so much.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Bulldog said:


> I am feeling such relief that Marianne is on the mend, melody is just busy, Charlotte is making progress, Jynx is doing so well, and in general we all seem to be on a healthier trend .... This has been a rough stretch for our group and the fact that we have each other's back is evident on every page. I just want to say thanks to all of you for being you! Luv- AZ
> 
> And we are glad you are you, Sandi. I am always saddened to see people leave our forum because someone has allowed another to plant the devil's seed of doubt in there heads about this being a safe place. I,personally, refuse to let the devil rob me of the joy I receive from coming here each week.


We would miss you so - I'm glad that you don't give up on us!!


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> I got a pm from Melody letting us know she is ok. She sends her hugs and thanks for caring. She and the family are fine, just had other bills to pay that are more important than the internet. She hopes to get it back soon. I pmd her back (whether she can access it now or not) that we have all had those times and we will see her when shes able, and shes in our prayers in the meantime.


Wonderful News!!!! Yes, we have all been there, speaking of which if I don't pay mine tonight, I won't have internet before long. :roll: 
Hopefully things will start to level out for them soon.


----------



## Poledra65

martina said:


> Julie. Great that you have received an invitation for Christmas. Your idea of taking the cake as a gift is perfect.
> So glad that Gagesmom isn't ill and hope to hear from her soon.
> All who have need of prayers are included in mine
> I am recovering slowly from the dentist sore mouth and jaw. Smiling, washing my face , eating , teeth cleaning hurt, and I yawned last night and nearly hit the space station! But will get better soon I hope.anyone with dental problems is definitely in my thoughts now.
> The viewer came to see the house but as he is a man on his own with only an adult son who lives a distance away, I don't think he will buy it as it is rather large. Still, at least the agents haven't forgotten me.
> Just had an early dinner, salmon flaked, mashed potatoes and peas, also mashed. Nice but took a long time to eat! .
> Now I am going to knit some more of the blanket and then on to the next thing on my list, a crochet baby blanket, some squares for different charities and finish a couple of scarves. Then a jacket for me then.... Well you know how it is! don't you?
> Take care all.


Dinner sounds wonderful but very painful, sure hope that today is better. Good news on having a showing at least, that at least better than it has been in the past for sure. 
Hope you are feeling in the pink again soon. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Silverowl said:


> I do come in and read everyday, but life not to good here at the moment and so I keep up with you all, but in the background.
> 
> Paul's mum is having a rough patch and we seem to spend most days there at some point.
> 
> Hugs


Hi, so glad you popped in. Prayers and positive energies going out to Pauls mum. Hugs for you and Paul.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh it won't be a hat Kaye...just the dog...It will be from the book titled KNIT YOUR OWN DOG. (forget the author) But thinking of it, I may be able to come up with a bulldog hat. ...am over half way through a monkey hat right now and it also is in red and black per my oldest DD's boyfriends request. Oldest DD also want the mouse hat and in red and black. Wish they'd stick with the colors recommended but hey, they are ones who will be wearing them not me. Haven't decided which one I want yet.


Oh, but I have no doubt that you can turn it into a hat. 
They are having way to much fun with the school colors aren't they? lolol


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - Charlotte called this morning. Rick was sleeping in (poor guy is beat) and she doesn't have any therapy on the weekends so she had been going through my copy and paste newsletter from here. I have included all of the well wishes, important news, and some funny stories for each weeks KTP so she still feels "in touch". She wanted me to pass on her thanks for all the prayers and messages - she is very touched by all of the concern and love. She's hoping that she will regain enough use of her hand so that she can do some posting soon. But she wanted to make sure that I let everyone know how grateful she is. (And Rick says thank you too- it's so good for her to have the distraction and entertainment) OK I am going to do some catch up here and then get back to some chores.... luv-AZ


Wonderful!!!!!!!!! Hi Charlotte!!!! Waiving. 
So glad her spirits are up and she is doing well, poor Rick may need a spa vacation after Charlotte is all rehabed, but I think he will deserve it as much as need it.  Wonderful man taking such good care of her. And caring enough to let you know what is what so you can let us know. 
Hugs for all, hope that she gets to see Pontuf soon, that will be a big boost for her also.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> We were thinking a green metal roof if/when we replaced the corrugated one in Missouri - didn't do it before we moved away, but the new owner did it and it looks great!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The green sure makes the whole house look so much better. My neighbor across the street wants to go halvsies on a scaffold and for us to help each other paint the trip on our houses in the spring. Sounds like a winner to me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> When I was younger and traveling every year, my daughter was still living with me at the time. So always had a pet sitter. Only once did we have to board our cat and that was when the girls were still in school and we took a 2 week vacation in Florida. But our vet was wonderful and I trusted him to be sure my fur-baby got good care.
> Every so often I see a car pull into our parking lot that has one of the magnetic door signs on the side...Pet Nanny. I talked with her one day. And if someone is out of town, she will come and check on pets and feed them, spend time with them, etc. For a fee, of course. But great idea!
> junek


We have a lady that does that here too, great idea isn't it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, UGA is the Bulldogs. Of course this isn't a bulldog. I do have a Knit Your Own Dog book and it has the English Bulldog in it which is the mascot. I'm going to try to make one...eventually.
> Still have 2 hats to go....


Maybe we need to try it at the same time- I've had it sitting here for a couple of years (my footy team is the Bulldogs hence my desire to knit it as well).


----------



## cmaliza

HI All....justchecking in so I can get updates on the KTP. I've been busy trying to prep for trip to FL, plus as soona s we get back brother & SIL will be coming for several days...so house has to be ready. I did gather that Melody is okay AND so is Mariannne. YIPEE!!
Everyone have a grand Thanksgiving....later
CArol il/oh


----------



## busyworkerbee

Gweniepooh said:


> All of my cats (4) go do their business outside. Even use the doggie door. We always had litter boxes when they were kittens and they just pretty much trained themselves. Now my chihuahua is another thing...grrrrrrrr....never been able to house break a chihuahua. Vet said they are hard to train.


Chihuahua's are stubborn with Little Dog Syndrome (think they are the size of great danes) and very intelligent. Mum's Sooty was well trained to go outside but he ruined my 6" cotton futon mattres. Nothing we did would stop him going toilet on it.


----------



## nicho

Morning everyone from a wet and soggy Sydney. It's so lovely to have a succession of rainy days, although if it lasts for another week as is forecast, I'll be looking forward to some sunshine.

Darowil's mention of Goolwa and the Murray-Darling Basin (p 8 or 9 I think) reminds me of how much we love the Murray River and the history of the paddle steamers that used to carry so much of our wool in the old days. We have had some great holidays around the Murray, especially the town of Echuca in Victoria which used to be one of the very important loading ports. Now it is a lovely tourist area where some of the old paddle steamers still are used to ferry tourists along the mighty Murray. Here are some photos.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi thank you for update on Charlotte. Do hope she and Pontuf can spend some snuggle time together.
> June HOPE you can get your hearing aids muy pronto
> Maya and I had hour twenty minute walk. We went in the hills and covered a thousand feet elevation. Lovely, cloudy, nice breeze, in the sixties. Got lost a tad but as we were in the hills could see where we were and correct our path. Didn't have walking sticks, bad idea, tripped four times on scree but didn't hurt anything.
> Lunch then acupuncture and feed dogs I'm sitting then knitting and rest. Life is good.


Sounds like a great day other than the falling, I'm so glad that you did not hurt yourself.


----------



## Patches39

cpeterman said:


> We do alot of catering to the local hospitals and businesses. When they want luncheon meetings they ask for our best selling casserole 9 out of 10 times. It truly is wonderful. I guarantee you and your family/guests will love it. All you need is a salad to accompany it.
> 
> Chicken & Wild Rice Casserole
> 
> 6 C cooked chicken, white and dark meat, chunks
> approximately 1" x 1"
> 1 box Uncle Ben's original recipe wild rice, cooked as
> per directions on the box
> 2 cans (15oz ea) french style green beans, drained
> 1 can (8oz) sliced waterchestnuts, drained
> 1 C minced white or yellow onion
> 1 jar (2oz) chopped pimento, drained
> 2 C real mayonaise (not Miracle Whip)
> 1 can cream of celery soup
> 2 C grated parmesan cheese
> 
> Mix all ingredients except the parmesan cheese. Spoon into a casserole dish. Spread the parmesan cheese evenly over the top. Bake 350 degrees approximately 45 minutes, or until the top is golden brown.
> 
> This casserole can be frozen before baked to use in the future. The only difference I have found is that it looses a little of the creamy-ness.
> 
> Hope some of you try this!


Yummy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad it was a false alarm, think I would have been worried too. The teens father has a history of the males not living to be very old. Worries me Michael gets exhausted even as a baby he would stop breathing. Scared me every time it happened, my oldest would do the same. First time it happened after he got married Jen called me in the middle of the night.


That would be very scary. I hope that Michae lives to be a very old man with great health chasing widows.  
I can't blame her, I'd have been calling too.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> That is very scarey...Angora, glad DH is alright...and Caren, best to be on the careful side of things and have monitors or something in place.
> 
> Brain isn't functioning too well today...not sure if it's the Olbas tea plus oil on chest and feet and antihistamines or just the head cold in general, but am not trying to do anything on the knitting projects. The pumpkins are ready to stuff and decorate with leaves, stalks and tendrils. The Christmas stocking is sitting here on about row 30 which means I'm starting to see the intarsia picture coming along--I really like it. And the yarn, needles and pattern are right here for DS's socks...these are to be a size 14 so another big size....hope I'm doing better tomorrow so I can make some more progress.


That does not sound pleasant, I sure hope you are feeling much better tomorrow. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I hope she can too or at least help me locate a set.
> The moon shinning on the pond tonight reminds me of Dave's midnight wave napkin ring.  A lovely sight, makes me smile.


 :thumbup:

That's gorgeous!!!!! I agree, and it makes me smile also.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Thanks for letting us know that it was something so simple. Just shows how much we care about each other.
> JuneK


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Morning everyone from a wet and soggy Sydney. It's so lovely to have a succession of rainy days, although if it lasts for another week as is forecast, I'll be looking forward to some sunshine.
> 
> Darowil's mention of Goolwa and the Murray-Darling Basin (p 8 or 9 I think) reminds me of how much we love the Murray River and the history of the paddle steamers that used to carry so much of our wool in the old days. We have had some great holidays around the Murray, especially the town of Echuca in Victoria which used to be one of the very important loading ports. Now it is a lovely tourist area where some of the old paddle steamers still are used to ferry tourists along the mighty Murray. Here are some photos.


Those sandbars that you can see in the great photo often close up and block of the mouth to the river (this really is the mouth for the huge long river system!). So frequently there are dredgers there removing the sand to keep the mouth open. There are weirs/locks or whatever youwan tto call them all along the system now but in the days of the paddelsteamers teh river would dry up every year so that the paddlesteamers couldn't keep running- so it was a very unreliable emans of transport.
You would think that with all my trips to Goolwa that I would have some photos- but can't find any. Nearest I can get is a photo of a photo of the Oscar W the paddleboat that still operates in Goolwa. This photo comes from a pub in Echuca and I will include a few shots of done up paddle steamers from Echuca. And a view of gum trees.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sounds like a good idea. I've gotta finish the last two hats first but let's go for it. I'd like to give it for a Christmas Eve birthday present.



darowil said:


> Maybe we need to try it at the same time- I've had it sitting here for a couple of years (my footy team is the Bulldogs hence my desire to knit it as well).


----------



## sassafras123

Nicho, love the pix and hx. Where in CA are you going to visit and when? 
Acupuncture great, fed and played with dogs, did my Five Tibetan yoga, have curried pea soup in crock pot. Jimmie time.


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Morning everyone from a wet and soggy Sydney. It's so lovely to have a succession of rainy days, although if it lasts for another week as is forecast, I'll be looking forward to some sunshine.
> 
> Darowil's mention of Goolwa and the Murray-Darling Basin (p 8 or 9 I think) reminds me of how much we love the Murray River and the history of the paddle steamers that used to carry so much of our wool in the old days. We have had some great holidays around the Murray, especially the town of Echuca in Victoria which used to be one of the very important loading ports. Now it is a lovely tourist area where some of the old paddle steamers still are used to ferry tourists along the mighty Murray. Here are some photos.


So beautiful!!! I can see why you would love it there. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Those sandbars that you can see in the great photo often close up and block of the mouth to the river (this really is the mouth for the huge long river system!). So frequently there are dredgers there removing the sand to keep the mouth open. There are weirs/locks or whatever youwan tto call them all along the system now but in the days of the paddelsteamers teh river would dry up every year so that the paddlesteamers couldn't keep running- so it was a very unreliable emans of transport.
> You would think that with all my trips to Goolwa that I would have some photos- but can't find any. Nearest I can get is a photo of a photo of the Oscar W the paddleboat that still operates in Goolwa. This photo comes from a pub in Echuca and I will include a few shots of done up paddle steamers from Echuca. And a view of gum trees.


Those are gorgeous too!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad it was a false alarm, think I would have been worried too. The teens father has a history of the males not living to be very old. Worries me Michael gets exhausted even as a baby he would stop breathing. Scared me every time it happened, my oldest would do the same. First time it happened after he got married Jen called me in the middle of the night.


That is so scary with a baby. Must have made it very hard to get any sleep. That is not good if he still has it as an adult. Hope he sees a doctor about it. DH's dad used to do that and now he has a CPAP machine.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Loved the pictures.

CMalize when are you heading out on your trip? I hope you have a wonderful time and beautiful weather. Save driving too. 

I've got to go back and copy the cherry cake recipe and Sam's recipes. All sound really good. Off to do that now and then knit some more. Almost finished the monkey hat.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, love the pix and hx. Where in CA are you going to visit and when?
> Acupuncture great, fed and played with dogs, did my Five Tibetan yoga, have curried pea soup in crock pot. Jimmie time.


Love the pix too. Thanks Nicho and Darowil.
I should get my 5 Tibetan video out. Got that when I was in Germany and it is wonderful. Don't think I could do much of it now but would be good to start again.
Oh how I would love to go for acupuncture.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I hope she can too or at least help me locate a set.
> The moon shinning on the pond tonight reminds me of Dave's midnight wave napkin ring.  A lovely sight, makes me smile.


Now that is so nice, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I've gotta finish the last two hats first but let's go for it. I'd like to give it for a Christmas Eve birthday present.


Now to see if I have the yarn here- I should be able to find it in stash as its not very big I believe. Found the pattern- lying on the floor of course! Just as well as it wasn't fully covered or I would have been looking for a long time. Clearly I got that far with making it last footy season. Was thinking of making him bigger by using DK weight (4 ply in this case is fingering weight as it is a UK pattern) but the small one might be more portable. Need to think about it.


----------



## Patches39

nicho said:


> Morning everyone from a wet and soggy Sydney. It's so lovely to have a succession of rainy days, although if it lasts for another week as is forecast, I'll be looking forward to some sunshine.
> 
> Darowil's mention of Goolwa and the Murray-Darling Basin (p 8 or 9 I think) reminds me of how much we love the Murray River and the history of the paddle steamers that used to carry so much of our wool in the old days. We have had some great holidays around the Murray, especially the town of Echuca in Victoria which used to be one of the very important loading ports. Now it is a lovely tourist area where some of the old paddle steamers still are used to ferry tourists along the mighty Murray. Here are some photos.


Awesome photos, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> And I forget you're a day ahead of us!!! I'll be so glad when I get my hearing aids....I've missed hearing bird song...but not many around during the cold winter....but I'll be ready for them come the spring!! My daughter won't have as much fun carrying on a conversation after I get them. She says now having one is an 'adventure'!!
> Going Mon. for the testing and whatever they do before I get them. Unfortunately, the place is about an hour's drive, but it will be worth it.
> JuneK


It will make a huge difference - you will hear things you are not even aware of. It opens up the world.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved the pictures.
> 
> CMalize when are you heading out on your trip? I hope you have a wonderful time and beautiful weather. Save driving too.
> 
> I've got to go back and copy the cherry cake recipe and Sam's recipes. All sound really good. Off to do that now and then knit some more. Almost finished the monkey hat.


~~~We leave Tuesday early AM, but in the meantime, DS is coming into town to take a deposition on Sunday, then leaves about 6 AM on Monday for more work in PR. Not sure how much we will get to see him, but every moment is precious!

I mostly have the important stuff packed....hostess gifts and my knitting bags! :lol: Still have to sort some clothes....one bag for winter, one for summer. We called DD today for her b'day and she said the weather is perfect today! Sounds good to me! I don't even need a sweater, she says. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hope I don't get too far behind.... :? 
Carol il/oh


----------



## martina

Designer1234 said:


> It will make a huge difference - you will hear things you are not even aware of. It opens up the world.


My mum was totally deaf in one ear from childhood, and had severe hearing loss in her right ear. Finally she was persuaded to have a hearing aid and it opened up a whole new world for her, much to her delight. I hope it works so well for all with this problem .


----------



## sassafras123

Angora, God bless you should have known you would know Five Tibetan yoga! You can start slow with just one of those you can do and build up. I'm up to 12 of the ones besides twirling. I can do 21 spins. Love to do them outside and use Mt. Owen for focal point.


----------



## Designer1234

nicho said:


> Hi Shirley, travel plans are almost complete. All accommodation booked, rental cars booked for a week in California and then again for our trip from Vancouver to the Rockies. It's been an exciting couple of weeks finalising the details. Now that is done, we just have to wait impatiently for June next year to come!
> 
> While I don't envy you the snow storm that is coming, I hope that some of the snow sticks around on the mountain peaks for us to see in July. Not that it matters - I know it is going to be beautiful, snow or no snow.
> 
> You probably wouldn't like our weather this weekend. We don't have our usual blue skies and warm temperatures - instead it is cool and very wet. Has not let up all weekend and is forecast to rain all week. And that is good! We desperately need the rain and here in Sydney we have been spared the heavy hail storms that other places have suffered.
> 
> Hope you are snug and warm indoors. Good knitting weather!


That is going to be a wonderful trip. Are you going to California first -- where do you pick up the cruise? in the States or in BC? I am glad we were able to give you some ideas about the trip through the Rockies. I am not sure just when you will be in Banff, Canmore and what airline you are flying out on. We had thought we might visit you at the airport but you will need to be there quite early because it is an international flight to Hawaii??? We will have to see when the time comes what time you have to be there. we can play it by ear -- or if you are early enough maybe meet you on the way to the airport.

I think you were wise to plan on Cochrane instead of Banff.

let us know and if we are still in Calgary ( we are possibly going to move to Vancouver Island around that time -we will try to see you for coffee.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> That's gorgeous!!!!! I agree, and it makes me smile also.


 Thank you !! I never am out there when the water is rippling like tonight, was so glad I was tonight. Sent a photo of it to my best bud too.


----------



## cmaliza

Has anyone ever made granola? My DS requested some, but really didn't give me any guidelines. He said just look on the Internet.....BIG help!...there are SO many recipes! And directions all over the place! pfui. You can cook it from 15 to 80 minutes! The mixes are all sorts....any recommendations?
Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

nicho said:


> Morning everyone from a wet and soggy Sydney. It's so lovely to have a succession of rainy days, although if it lasts for another week as is forecast, I'll be looking forward to some sunshine.
> 
> Darowil's mention of Goolwa and the Murray-Darling Basin (p 8 or 9 I think) reminds me of how much we love the Murray River and the history of the paddle steamers that used to carry so much of our wool in the old days. We have had some great holidays around the Murray, especially the town of Echuca in Victoria which used to be one of the very important loading ports. Now it is a lovely tourist area where some of the old paddle steamers still are used to ferry tourists along the mighty Murray. Here are some photos.


Love the photos, have gone back to look at them at the request of DJ a couple times. She loves them too.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Hi again everyone. As you know there is a new section on KP
> 
> check out the topic about my work at the following link
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-214536-5.html#4307936
> 
> a lot of them have been on this thread -- but there are some I think might be new.


~~~Oh, Shirley...you take my breath away! Love love love the thread painting....Snow Falling was GORGEOUS!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
And you have classes! Maybe I'll move to Calgary before you leave! :lol: :lol: Thanks for sharing. You add such beauty to our days :!:   Carol il/oh


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> So glad Zara helps you and has been lovely enough to invite you to join them at Christmas. It will be so much fun to be with a large family. Lots of laughter, lots of food, and Christmas joy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So much good news and all in a few days. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: to Zara for ensuring you will not be alone for Christmas. I have been there, when I was in Aidelaide. One year spent the day walking oncthe beachcat Glenelg, the next at a friend's parents for lunch, the next, found a pub doing Christmas lunch - beautiful 3 course lunch. Main was grilled barramundi with almknd crust. Simply melted in my mouth as I ate it


----------



## nicho

sassafras123 said:


> Nicho, love the pix and hx. Where in CA are you going to visit and when?
> Acupuncture great, fed and played with dogs, did my Five Tibetan yoga, have curried pea soup in crock pot. Jimmie time.


Hi sassafras, next year's trip in June/July will be a week's road trip up the California coast from LA to San Francisco with stops at Solvang, San Simeon and Monterey before a few days in SF. DH and I have done this trip before (and love it) but the other 2 couples we are traveling with have not been there. DH and I lived in California in the late 70's, first at Redwood City and then Costa Mesa near LA. We did a lot of traveling in the year we were there including a marathon 6 week road trip around the States before we came back to Australia.

After SF we fly to Anchorage and spend a few days in Denali National Park before our cruise down to Vancouver (by which time it will be early July) That will be followed by a road trip through the Rockies and hopefully we will get to meet Shirley in Calgary if she is still there. She and Pat have been a big help with the Rockies part of our trip. If we don't meet in Calgary maybe it will happen while we are in Vancouver if she has moved to Vancouver Island as we are hoping to spend a day over there. Now that it is all planned I am wishing my life away in anticipation of this trip!


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I got three of the taridses crochet up just have to stitch the white on them. They are going To be rather cute when finished. Seth says they will be mittens and wants socks too. Won't be too had to make them into mittens, I hope. :shock:
> Hugs back to you. :-D


~~~hope you post pictures!


----------



## darowil

cpeterman said:


> We do alot of catering to the local hospitals and businesses. When they want luncheon meetings they ask for our best selling casserole 9 out of 10 times. It truly is wonderful. I guarantee you and your family/guests will love it. All you need is a salad to accompany it.
> 
> Chicken & Wild Rice Casserole


This sounds good thanks (mind you I need to go andsee if I find pimentos. Mind you not sure that we get the rice here. We can get WIld Rice. Is this just normal wild rice or partley cooked or some such thing. And how big is the box? I know wild rice is not rice but would rice work instead? or that tiny pasta that looks like rice whose name I have forgotten?


----------



## nicho

darowil said:


> Those sandbars that you can see in the great photo often close up and block of the mouth to the river (this really is the mouth for the huge long river system!). So frequently there are dredgers there removing the sand to keep the mouth open. There are weirs/locks or whatever youwan tto call them all along the system now but in the days of the paddelsteamers teh river would dry up every year so that the paddlesteamers couldn't keep running- so it was a very unreliable emans of transport.
> You would think that with all my trips to Goolwa that I would have some photos- but can't find any. Nearest I can get is a photo of a photo of the Oscar W the paddleboat that still operates in Goolwa. This photo comes from a pub in Echuca and I will include a few shots of done up paddle steamers from Echuca. And a view of gum trees.


Great photos. I love the gum trees along the Murray.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I am the only one that likes cornbread around here - I like it with bean soup - I like it when we have macaroni and cheese with stewed tomatoes. it is especially good with butter and honey. it comes out of the pan looking like a cake since you usually bake it in an 8x8 or 9x13 pan. then it is usually cut in squares and served warm. I have a recipe where I use it with corn to make a kind of corn soufflé.
> 
> sam


Just had cornbread with a big mess of beans and rice for dinner. Of course, I had to have one. Piece of pizza with the children. The darlings are plum tuckered out and. Took themselves off to bed at 8:30... I have the whole evening to myself. Hope I can stay awake until their folks come home!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Oh my, just got the scare of my life. The phone rang and it is almost 11 am and it didn't wake DH. He's had a cold and also had some minor stuff done at the doctor's, but all was fine and recovering from the cold with a hoarse voice. When the phone didn't wake him after he's been sleeping so long I checked and couldn't see him breathing. Put my hand in front of his noise and there is warm air coming calmly out. Phew. I know his grandfather died in his 50's and his dad had a heart attack in his 60's and has had many problems since. That's another reason we changed our diet. Although we know we all have that appointment to go to our real home, I'm just glad it wasn't today for him. Glad it turned out to be a funny thing. I left the phone off the hook without hanging up on this commercial call for seniors and hope they get a huge phone bill for just talking to me. They probably have an auto turn off since it was an auto call anyway but best thing is DH is with me for another day. By the way, after the worry about several members on here recently, I want you all to know that when my time comes it will be a time of celebration. I love my life and want to be here as long as forever, but when I do go home it will be with lots of funny memories and ways I made people laugh or feel better I hope. I would like people to truly celebrate and I will look down and I'll tip my needles to you. Hey, maybe they have a section for knitters up there too. :thumbup:
> I do want to go out with a party.


It is scary when you expect them to stir and they don't- are they breathing? And yet you don't want to disturb them to find out. Glad he was.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the dog hat. I have to say I like it in the recommended colors of tan and brown better than this but DD wanted me to make it in these colors since the University of Georgia colors are red & black. The ears unbutton and hang down long if desired. I also may move the buttons up higher than the directions say to do them. I think it would look more like ears.


~~~SO adorable! I agree, move the buttons up. well done :!: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Silverowl said:


> I do come in and read everyday, but life not to good here at the moment and so I keep up with you all, but in the background.
> 
> Paul's mum is having a rough patch and we seem to spend most days there at some point.
> 
> Hugs


Sorry for the tough time- just say hello when you feel up to it. We have been very very chatty recently as well so a lot to read.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> sassafras123 wrote:
> So happy for you and us about good news Marianne!
> Oh my Pema Chodron is giving a weekend workshop in Richmond, CA May 2-4 2014 and my friend and I bought tickets today. We can stay with my son who wants to go also.
> Tooth that broke is not crown so now dental bill for two teeth $7,000. Dear Lord I bought a house for that price.
> 
> Sassafras, Check out Care Credit. You can get an interest free loan from them and ask the dentist if you can get it for a year. It has been a life saver as our dental insurance helps with practically nothing. If your dentist isn't using them, ask them if they will. Also, some dental surgeons/implant offer their own interest free loan. If your dentist isn't offering Care Credit, ask them if they will consider it.


i have this as well as ins. And it interest free if you pay back within a certain time frame.


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> You and me both. I am fairly adventurious with food but just can't bring myself to try soy milk. Had it as a child and still remember how horrible it was. I do use almond milk as "real" milk doesn't agree with me but I use very little of it also.


~~~I'm in that same areana....soy milk doesn't sound good to me. However....I have a DS who is VERY allergic to cow's milk (the protein not the lactose). He uses soy milk in his coffee. Has anyone ever cooked with it? Can I use it to substitue for cow's milk....for example in soups that call for cream? Other recipes that call for milk.....there are tons of 'em!
Carol il/oh


----------



## gottastch

cmaliza said:


> Has anyone ever made granola? My DS requested some, but really didn't give me any guidelines. He said just look on the Internet.....BIG help!...there are SO many recipes! And directions all over the place! pfui. You can cook it from 15 to 80 minutes! The mixes are all sorts....any recommendations?
> Carol il/oh


This is the recipe that we like, Carol:

*Olive Oil Granola*

Recipe is from: A Sweet Spoonful blog
Yield: 8-9 cups

This recipe is forgiving; feel free to use your own mixture of nuts and dried fruits. Play around with different olive oils; its amazing how a fruitier oil conveys that taste, once baked.

3 cups rolled old-fashioned oats (not instant)
1 cup raw pecan halves
3/4 cup sliced, raw almonds
1/2 cup raw pumpkin seeds
1/2 cup sweetened coconut (right from the bag)
1/4 cup sesame seeds
3/4 cup dried cherries
3/4 cup real maple syrup
1/2 tsp. pure vanilla extract
1/2 cup olive oil
1/4 cup packed light brown sugar
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
1/2 tsp. ground cardamom

Preheat the oven to 300 F (convection oven to 275 F). With the exception of the dried cherries, mix all the ingredients together in a big bowl and spoon out onto a large, rimmed baking sheet.

Bake Times:
- Convection Oven: 35-40 minutes, stir every 15 minutes
- Standard Oven: 45 minutes, stir every 10 minutes

Granola will be done when its golden brown and well toasted. Remove from the oven and stir in the dried cherries. Let cool completely. Eat plain or serve with yogurt and fruit.

NOTES
If you cant find raw seeds, you can use the already processed ones, just cut back on the salt in the recipe and add the processed nuts in after the granola has baked. Any dried fruit you use should be added in after baking as well. The coconut can be baked or added in after baking, your preference.

I've used all kinds of mixed, dried fruits and nuts and this always comes out great! If you try it, let us all know your results


----------



## nicho

Angora1 said:


> Love the pix too. Thanks Nicho and Darowil.
> I should get my 5 Tibetan video out. Got that when I was in Germany and it is wonderful. Don't think I could do much of it now but would be good to start again.
> Oh how I would love to go for acupuncture.


Whereabouts in Germany did you live angora? Being a newcomer to the TP, I have missed this bit of info. Years ago (1972 actually because I was there during the Olympics) I worked in Munich as a nanny for the children of an Australian family who had moved there to work. Munich was a beautiful place to live and at the time, so exciting to be able to go the Olympics. Who can forget the achievements of the fabulous Mark Spitz and Shane Gould? And then the tragedy of the shootings of the Israeli athletes. To think I was actually at a party in the Olympic Village at that very time (security was not fantastic) and we did not hear a thing and knew nothing about it till we saw it on the news the next morning. I was sure they would cancel the rest of the Games. There was a terrible sense of despair over the whole city but it was a major triumph to carry on I think. Well, that was quite a trip down memory lane!


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: And may it continue forward.
> So glad you are you and here also, it is a wonderful place to come and play, laugh, cry, hug, and just know that we are loved. Hugs and Love


~~~well said AZ & Poledra.... :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Question...how does one also get the message before this one into your reply?
CArol il/oh


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grandmapaula said:


> So happy to hear that lots of our dear ones are feeling better - I'll add to that. Beth who had surgery a couple of weeks ago will be going back to work next Wednesday! She is a fast healer, I guess. They told he she would be out at least a month, but it will be just 3 weeks. She is supposed to take it easy - obviously they don't know her very well! With her it is full steam ahead or full stop!


So glad to hear about Beth. She has been in my prayers. Hope she will be a little cautious though and not give herself a setback.....


----------



## nicho

NanaCaren said:


> Love the photos, have gone back to look at them at the request of DJ a couple times. She loves them too.


Glad you and DJ like the photos. I love to share Australia with others. And I love your photos. You have quite the eye for an artistic view of things.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> :XD:
> Too bad that Charlotte can't get away to see Pontuf, hopefully Rick can maybe bring him by the parking lot to see her for just a while? I'm sure that spending a little time with him would help her immensely.
> Thank you, it's gorgeous, I love the green also, and there are so few of them, well, there were so few of them. After I declared that I wanted green, because there was only one or two in town, several got them. But that's okay, I love it all the same, it really helped the house, it needed spruced up a bit.


Our house is a yellow cream with green trim and I wanted a green roof. DH thought it was too limiting so we have a reddish brown. Funny, all the green grass is not "limiting".


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> you take care of yourself betty - it worries me that you seem to have no time for just yourself. it's important to slow down and smell the roses once in a while.
> 
> sam


DITTO :!: :!: :!: I so agree with you, Sam. Betty...don't ignore yourself! You are valuable & need to be treated as such!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> I was wondering if Portabello Mushroom caps wouldn't work well or maybe even goodsized button mushrooms?


We are not vegetarians, but the portobellos that DH does like a hamburger are fantastic so I think they would work well.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The green sure makes the whole house look so much better. My neighbor across the street wants to go halvsies on a scaffold and for us to help each other paint the trip on our houses in the spring. Sounds like a winner to me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~hope you post pictures!


I am going to life got in my way today just have to put on the details of the ornaments will post a pic as soon as i finish them. Mitts and socks might be a few days at lest


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Oh my, just got the scare of my life. The phone rang and it is almost 11 am and it didn't wake DH. He's had a cold and also had some minor stuff done at the doctor's, but all was fine and recovering from the cold with a hoarse voice. When the phone didn't wake him after he's been sleeping so long I checked and couldn't see him breathing. Put my hand in front of his noise and there is warm air coming calmly out. Phew. I know his grandfather died in his 50's and his dad had a heart attack in his 60's and has had many problems since. That's another reason we changed our diet. Although we know we all have that appointment to go to our real home, I'm just glad it wasn't today for him. Glad it turned out to be a funny thing. I left the phone off the hook without hanging up on this commercial call for seniors and hope they get a huge phone bill for just talking to me. They probably have an auto turn off since it was an auto call anyway but best thing is DH is with me or another day. By the way, after the worry about several members on here recently, I want you all to know that when my time comes it will be a time of celebration. I love my life and want to be here as long as forever, but when I do go home it will be with lots of funny memories and ways I made people laugh or feel better I hope. I would like people to truly celebrate and I will look down and I'll tip my needles to you. Hey, maybe they have a section for knitters up there too. :thumbup:
> I do want to go out with a party.


DH's Irish grandmother had An insurance policy to pay for a huge party on her passing and it was a great one....


----------



## Grannypeg

Here I am late again and left the last tp 100 pages to go. My computer was in sick bay for the week and dh is still not very well. 

Prayers for all who need them. Hope I can keep up this week.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, God bless you should have known you would know Five Tibetan yoga! You can start slow with just one of those you can do and build up. I'm up to 12 of the ones besides twirling. I can do 21 spins. Love to do them outside and use Mt. Owen for focal point.


Yes, I used to be able to do the whole thing with no problem at all. Have gone quite downhill from that the last 15 yrs., but I think I am coming back, so time to start. I'm excited and will look for it tomorrow. Oh how fabulous to see Mt. Owen for a focal point. I'm laughing as I just pick out a point on the wall, but in Germany I could see the Eifel montains right out my windows.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cpeterman said:


> We do alot of catering to the local hospitals and businesses. When they want luncheon meetings they ask for our best selling casserole 9 out of 10 times. It truly is wonderful. I guarantee you and your family/guests will love it. All you need is a salad to accompany it.
> 
> Chicken & Wild Rice Casserole
> 
> 6 C cooked chicken, white and dark meat, chunks
> approximately 1" x 1"
> 1 box Uncle Ben's original recipe wild rice, cooked as
> per directions on the box
> 2 cans (15oz ea) french style green beans, drained
> 1 can (8oz) sliced waterchestnuts, drained
> 1 C minced white or yellow onion
> 1 jar (2oz) chopped pimento, drained
> 2 C real mayonaise (not Miracle Whip)
> 1 can cream of celery soup
> 2 C grated parmesan cheese
> 
> Mix all ingredients except the parmesan cheese. Spoon into a casserole dish. Spread the parmesan cheese evenly over the top. Bake 350 degrees approximately 45 minutes, or until the top is golden brown.
> 
> This casserole can be frozen before baked to use in the future. The only difference I have found is that it looses a little of the creamy-ness.
> 
> Hope some of you try this!


Tis will definitely be on my list. It sounds wonderful and I like to have something in the freezer for those times DH doesn't want to cook or is out of town... (BYW, I'm an ex IL girl myself...)


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> How does one use this, Sam?


~~~~mmmmm...with butter! yummy! It goes well with chilis...any tomato-based food...it's the bread/carbo component. Or...just by itself...corn bread is such a treat!
Enjoy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> I am the only one that likes cornbread around here - I like it with bean soup - I like it when we have macaroni and cheese with stewed tomatoes. it is especially good with butter and honey. it comes out of the pan looking like a cake since you usually bake it in an 8x8 or 9x13 pan. then it is usually cut in squares and served warm. I have a recipe where I use it with corn to make a kind of corn soufflé.
> 
> sam


~~~DUH.....Sam...where is that recipe :?: :?: That sounds so scrumptious!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> It is nice to feel that I have someone who cares. Certainly I hope none of our circle faces the Festive season on their own. Bronwen has warned me that with their income going down as much as it has with her being on a starting salary, that there will not be Christmas or Birthday presents for the foreseeable future. Good thing I don't believe in Tit for Tat- there is a lot of pleasure to be had in giving.


~~~When my kids ask what I want for b'day/Christmas.....my only response is.....time with them! That, to me, is the most precious! I so enjoy their company and Never get enough!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Silverowl said:


> I do come in and read everyday, but life not to good here at the moment and so I keep up with you all, but in the background.
> 
> Paul's mum is having a rough patch and we seem to spend most days there at some point.
> 
> Hugs


Sorry to hear this about MIL. Sending healing vibes her way and will add her to my prayer list.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Has anyone ever made granola? My DS requested some, but really didn't give me any guidelines. He said just look on the Internet.....BIG help!...there are SO many recipes! And directions all over the place! pfui. You can cook it from 15 to 80 minutes! The mixes are all sorts....any recommendations?
> Carol il/oh


Carol, DH always had a favorite from the Health food store, so I never continued to make it. I would say go for the simplest, but the ingredients are what count. Oats are nice, raisins, several types of nuts. DH liked one with dried strawberries in his, some use coconut. What does your son like. Use his favorite things in it. You could add the fruit fresh and do the oats with his favorite nuts and dates and raisins. The dates and raisins will give it sweetness. If he likes almond milk, you could get vanilla almond milk. I wouldn't add coconut to ours but some people would like coconut.
I took a look and I really like this one:
You can use the recipe below to just get yourself thinking. I made one like this with oats, cinnamon, crunchy peanut butter, raw chocolate chips, raisins, vanilla, maple syrup, pecans (only nuts I had) and almond milk. Added fresh raspberries and blueberries and I was in heaven. I didn't cook it or add salt or butter but oh so good. Today I had it with kiwi and raspberries and bananas. Just use what I have.
Have to get some walnuts. Soooo good.

Original recipe makes 8 servings Change Servings

cooking spray

1/2 cup brown sugar

2 tablespoons peanut butter

2 tablespoons honey

2 tablespoons butter flavored spread (such as I Can't Believe It's Not Butter!® Spread) - (I would leave this out)

1 teaspoon vanilla extract

2 cups oats (such as Quaker Oats®)

1 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1/4 teaspoon salt

1/4 cup dark chocolate chips

1/4 cup sweetened dried cranberries (such as Craisins®) (optional)

1/4 cup sliced almonds (optional)

Check All Add to Shopping List
Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Line a 9x13-inch baking dish with aluminum foil and spray with nonstick cooking spray.
Melt together the brown sugar, peanut butter, honey, butter flavored spread, and vanilla extract in a small saucepan over low heat. Stir until well combined; remove from heat.
Combine the oats, cinnamon, and salt in a large bowl. Pour the brown sugar mixture into bowl; stir well to combine. Stir in the chocolate chips, dried cranberries, and almonds. Spoon into the prepared pan; pat down and spread evenly.
Bake in preheated oven until browned, 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> Nothing you could possibly say to me would ever make me feel badly my dear friend. You have been a friend to me since I met you. You are one of the kindest people I know. You and anyone else on the Tea Party are welcome to tell me what to do!! I mean it.


I didn't think my shot had done anything, and maybe it hasn't but had DH rig up a pulley with ropes and have been puling frozen shoulder up back with it and it is now much better range of motion. If I did ALL the exercises, I might get it entirely healed. Did they give you any exercises?


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> It is scary when you expect them to stir and they don't- are they breathing? And yet you don't want to disturb them to find out. Glad he was.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Funny now. Was so glad to feel that warm air coming from his nose.


----------



## NanaCaren

A very rare photo op happening in my kitchen tonight. Had to capture it for the records. 

Little bro(Michael) and big sis (Sara-Mae) baking a cake together. Think the last time this happened Michael was about six. this one is practice for the good one, not sure what they mean but OK.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you !! I never am out there when the water is rippling like tonight, was so glad I was tonight. Sent a photo of it to my best bud too.


I'm glad you were too. :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> A very rare photo op happening in my kitchen tonight. Had to capture it for the records.
> 
> Little bro(Michael) and big sis (Sara-Mae) baking a cake together. Think the last time this happened Michael was about six. this one is practice for the good one, not sure what they mean but OK.


So much fun going on at your house. You will never be bored. Tired maybe, inspired, but never bored.


----------



## iamsam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 8 november '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213624-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215489-1.html

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 8 november '13 #2" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215489-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-215490-1.html


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> They are some of the original people out here- when Manurewa was first opened up for Maori Affairs Housing, and Returned Servicemen. Geordie was telling me (Zara's Dad) recently how he used to walk down to the local farm with a billy to collect their milk. That is where the Blind School and Guide Dog Centre is now. Geordie's Mum used to work so hard feeding her 13 children, ( Well both the Mum and Dad) They had many fruit trees and a huge vegetable garden, and she worked on the principle that you saved the seed of the good fruits and planted that each year. They moved here the same year as we got blown in on a major cyclone- the old lady well remembered that storm. It was fascinating listening to her tales of her Great Grandmother who was rather a visionary. Sadly she died of a cancer some 8 years ago.


~~~If you remember the stories....write them down. For Bronwen and others. Those are precious memories and connections to earlier times and people.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Please let her know she continues to be on my prayer list. I do wish they would let Rick bring her fur-baby. I know he misses her as much as she misses him.
> And thanking the Lord for such a loving, caring DH she has to look out for her.
> JuneK


It is a big trend here to have therapy dogs visit the hospitals and rehab facilities and the dogs love it. My DD was able to bring her dog to visit me as long as she a record of shots being current. We took Maggie up and down the halls and people were so delighted to see her and pet her. It was great fun. It certainly lofted my spirits.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Todays mug is of a local place- well about 1 1/2 hours south of here. Goolwa is situated on the mouth of the River Murray. The Murray-Darling is one of the longest river systems in the world and the driest. Now for a few facts I checked up for you
> THE MURRAY-DARLING BASIN | QUICK FACTS
> Total of 23 river valleys
> Basin area over one million square kilometres (1 x 106 km2)
> 14% of total area of Australia
> Annual average rainfall 530,618 gigalitres (GL)
> 94% of rainfall evaporates, 2% drains into the ground and 4% ends up as runoff
> Basin generates 39% of the national income derived from agricultural production
> Produces 53% of Australian cereals grown for grain, 95% of oranges and 54% of apples
> Supports 28% of the nations cattle herd, 45% of sheep and 62% of pigs.
> The MDB is home to a large number of different plants and animals including:
> 35 endangered species of birds
> 16 species of endangered mammals
> over 35 different native fish species.
> The MDB also includes over 30,000 wetlands  some of which are listed internationally for their importance to migratory birds from within the Basin, other parts of Australia and overseas.
> 
> In the early days of English settlement the river system was a vital means of transport- usuing paddle steamers as in parts of the US at least. Goolwa was the final end point for the paddle steamers. There is at least one that still operates out of Goolwa- but as a tourist boat of course now. In fact I have a nephew who volunteers on one of them an a regular basis.
> My mothers mothers side come from the area and a relative of some description was the first 'white' boy born in the area. His father was one of the first drivers of the horse drawn train that connected Goolwa with Port Elliot a nearby town. I believe that this train is also the first in the state (though I may be wrong about that).


~~~Oh my....35 endangered species of birds
16 species of endangered mammals...what are some of these? That's a lot! Is any progress being made to save these birds & mammals?


----------



## iamsam

what does the s.a. stand for after goolwa?

sam



darowil said:


> Todays mug is of a local place- well about 1 1/2 hours south of here. Goolwa is situated on the mouth of the River Murray. The Murray-Darling is one of the longest river systems in the world and the driest. Now for a few facts I checked up for you
> THE MURRAY-DARLING BASIN | QUICK FACTS
> Total of 23 river valleys
> Basin area over one million square kilometres (1 x 106 km2)
> 14% of total area of Australia
> Annual average rainfall 530,618 gigalitres (GL)
> 94% of rainfall evaporates, 2% drains into the ground and 4% ends up as runoff
> Basin generates 39% of the national income derived from agricultural production
> Produces 53% of Australian cereals grown for grain, 95% of oranges and 54% of apples
> Supports 28% of the nations cattle herd, 45% of sheep and 62% of pigs.
> The MDB is home to a large number of different plants and animals including:
> 35 endangered species of birds
> 16 species of endangered mammals
> over 35 different native fish species.
> The MDB also includes over 30,000 wetlands  some of which are listed internationally for their importance to migratory birds from within the Basin, other parts of Australia and overseas.
> 
> In the early days of English settlement the river system was a vital means of transport- usuing paddle steamers as in parts of the US at least. Goolwa was the final end point for the paddle steamers. There is at least one that still operates out of Goolwa- but as a tourist boat of course now. In fact I have a nephew who volunteers on one of them an a regular basis.
> My mothers mothers side come from the area and a relative of some description was the first 'white' boy born in the area. His father was one of the first drivers of the horse drawn train that connected Goolwa with Port Elliot a nearby town. I believe that this train is also the first in the state (though I may be wrong about that).


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> That is very scarey...Angora, glad DH is alright...and Caren, best to be on the careful side of things and have monitors or something in place.
> 
> Brain isn't functioning too well today...not sure if it's the Olbas tea plus oil on chest and feet and antihistamines or just the head cold in general, but am not trying to do anything on the knitting projects. The pumpkins are ready to stuff and decorate with leaves, stalks and tendrils. The Christmas stocking is sitting here on about row 30 which means I'm starting to see the intarsia picture coming along--I really like it. And the yarn, needles and pattern are right here for DS's socks...these are to be a size 14 so another big size....hope I'm doing better tomorrow so I can make some more progress.


Oil on feet? That's a new one for me. I hope you are feeling much better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> This is what my other daughter does. She will walk your dog, come in and feed it/play with it while you're at work. She will also look after it overnight if you're away. She'll also baby sit, pick up your child from school and take it home until Mum/Dad gets home. House sit Granny if you need a break. You name it she'll do it....for a fee!


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> So much fun going on at your house. You will never be bored. Tired maybe, inspired, but never bored.


Bored what is that, I tell me bunch it is a state of mind which is trying to stifle their creativity. I can find tons of things for you to do if you need help. Tired yes lots of times but mostly a good tired.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> Yes, need more, hopfully we will get about the same each time. The lawn is green and will need mowing sooner than I like the thought of, but at least I will be able to see where I have mowed and will miss less.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> It is nice on New Year's Eve when they show the celebrations all around the world. We even saw Down Under in Germany. Yes, it is something to think our day is your night or in between and vice versa. Your Monday is our Sunday. All of us coming together here shows us that we really do need to enjoy and understand the differences. Learned so much on here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

sorry - have been away from the computer all day - slept late - then a quick breakfast - then shower and got ready to meet aran in bowling green for coffee (at a place called "grounds for thought" - a huge coffee/used book store) and then later for dinner. just got home around ten. it was good to see aran and we had a great time talking and knitting together. he was working on the cable dishcloth he is going to teach at the nest kap. it is about an hour or so to bowling green - not quite 100 miles round trip. as a side note - I have a grandson who will graduate from bowling green this year with a teaching degree in special ed.

it is 59° out but feels much colder - windy and feels realy damp. it is trying to rain but not doing too much yet - thin we are to get more tomorrow.

hickory was certainly glad to see me when I got home. she really does not like me to be gone very long.

need to do some reading here - I have a few pages to catch up on.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Will it shade you too? That would be so nice. Hmmm you just reminded me of a forgotten cup of dandelion root tea I had brewing in the kitchen.


No it will be a small one to attach to his run


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Probably never dreamed of such long distance conversations....technology is wonderful. But I still don't have a 'smart phone'. I figure it will be smarter than I am and feel dumb enough most of the time without having a phone that's smarter than I am!
> The distance isn't a problem. Pretty much accustomed to it...my son lives 45 minutes away but when you live on a peninsula with a 4 1/2 mile bridge one way and a bridge tunnel combo the other way, you don't even think about it. Because my city shares the peninsula with another city, it's looong and narrow. So to get out of the city, driving inland and not across the water, you have to drive a considerable distance...we have a population of a little over 200,000 so it's fairly large.
> OOPS! Another book!
> Junek


Only a very small book! I must get my atlas out one day!


----------



## NanaCaren

Mmmmmm the granola sounds delish, will have to make it to munch on. Customize it for my bunch at Christmas. Thank you for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> Hi sassafras, next year's trip in June/July will be a week's road trip up the California coast from LA to San Francisco with stops at Solvang, San Simeon and Monterey before a few days in SF. DH and I have done this trip before (and love it) but the other 2 couples we are traveling with have not been there. DH and I lived in California in the late 70's, first at Redwood City and then Costa Mesa near LA. We did a lot of traveling in the year we were there including a marathon 6 week road trip around the States before we came back to Australia.
> 
> After SF we fly to Anchorage and spend a few days in Denali National Park before our cruise down to Vancouver (by which time it will be early July) That will be followed by a road trip through the Rockies and hopefully we will get to meet Shirley in Calgary if she is still there. She and Pat have been a big help with the Rockies part of our trip. If we don't meet in Calgary maybe it will happen while we are in Vancouver if she has moved to Vancouver Island as we are hoping to spend a day over there. Now that it is all planned I am wishing my life away in anticipation of this trip!


Ooh, have a blast in Alaska, it will be beautiful, especially Denali, so gorgeous!


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~well said AZ & Poledra.... :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Question...how does one also get the message before this one into your reply?
> CArol il/oh


I just hit Quote Message.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Yes, I will be seeing the Wizard of Oz musical performance at the high school. They have indicated that they will have pyrotechnics, flying monkeys and who knows what other surprises will be seen. When my oldest was in high school they performed Children of Eden and that was spectacular. My oldest did tech crew that year. They all had to sign waivers and such since they rented the original broadway costumes and props and had to pay like $10,000 just to insure the props. It was an awesome show as well. They have done so many incredible shows at the high school, so this is a real treat to have tickets for it. The whole weekend is sold out as well as most if not all of last weekend. I bought my tickets on Tuesday and they only had 8 seats left at that point.


Wow! so you are pretty lucky to be there!


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Our house is a yellow cream with green trim and I wanted a green roof. DH thought it was too limiting so we have a reddish brown. Funny, all the green grass is not "limiting".


LOL!! David said that grass is supposed to be green. 
His comment when I told him that I was having them do a green roof was did he have to help put it on? When I said no, he said fine whatever color doesn't require my help is fine. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> DH's Irish grandmother had An insurance policy to pay for a huge party on her passing and it was a great one....


DH said that she sounds like his type of Grandmother and that he thinks he's going to borrow her idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver, Thought you might enjoy this site:
> http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/bagsmith-stitch-bump-merino-yarn-p-5699.


Fun, thanks for that she sure has some nice patterns.


----------



## Lurker 2

nicho said:


> Glad you have somewhere to go for Christmas. That cherry cake is so easy to make and tastes good too - a good one to share. Might make one for afternoon tea since it is wet and miserable here. Hope you are having a good day in NZ.


it has turned out quite warm, nearly 26 C, which is quite a bit higher than predicted. Cloudy though.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes, gas, and my favorite stove that I have ever owned- I have had electric, propane in Missouri, and alcohol on the sail boats and I love my natural gas stove and oven!!! Cleaned up and shining again -


I am the wrong end of my Street for piped gas- I would have to have bottled gas, which I don't fancy as the only viable storage place is in full sun. But I agree- gas is a good fuel to work with- especially with the modern ignition systems.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> A very rare photo op happening in my kitchen tonight. Had to capture it for the records.
> 
> Little bro(Michael) and big sis (Sara-Mae) baking a cake together. Think the last time this happened Michael was about six. this one is practice for the good one, not sure what they mean but OK.


They look like they are having so much fun together though. Michael is tall, and you can tell Sara-Mae is related to you and the other girls, especially in her eyes and smile. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Be sure to let us know how the cake turns out, especially the good one. lolol
Hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver

nicho said:


> Morning everyone from a wet and soggy Sydney. It's so lovely to have a succession of rainy days, although if it lasts for another week as is forecast, I'll be looking forward to some sunshine.
> 
> Darowil's mention of Goolwa and the Murray-Darling Basin (p 8 or 9 I think) reminds me of how much we love the Murray River and the history of the paddle steamers that used to carry so much of our wool in the old days. We have had some great holidays around the Murray, especially the town of Echuca in Victoria which used to be one of the very important loading ports. Now it is a lovely tourist area where some of the old paddle steamers still are used to ferry tourists along the mighty Murray. Here are some photos.


Those are all wonderful pictures, but the last one is magnificent....


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> sorry - have been away from the computer all day - slept late - then a quick breakfast - then shower and got ready to meet aran in bowling green for coffee (at a place called "grounds for thought" - a huge coffee/used book store) and then later for dinner. just got home around ten. it was good to see aran and we had a great time talking and knitting together. he was working on the cable dishcloth he is going to teach at the nest kap. it is about an hour or so to bowling green - not quite 100 miles round trip. as a side note - I have a grandson who will graduate from bowling green this year with a teaching degree in special ed.
> 
> it is 59° out but feels much colder - windy and feels realy damp. it is trying to rain but not doing too much yet - thin we are to get more tomorrow.
> 
> hickory was certainly glad to see me when I got home. she really does not like me to be gone very long.
> 
> need to do some reading here - I have a few pages to catch up on.
> 
> sam


A wonderful day with wonderful company to spend it with. So glad you two had such a great time. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad to hear about Beth. She has been in my prayers. Hope she will be a little cautious though and not give herself a setback.....


Thanks, Jynx. I'm not sure that the word "cautious" is in her vocabulary, but I think that this surgery, being much more extensive than the 2 that didn't work, may have slowed her down just a little :lol: - I hope!!! :roll: Love, Paula


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Mmmmmm the granola sounds delish, will have to make it to munch on. Customize it for my bunch at Christmas. Thank you for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wonderful thing about making your own granola, you can add or leave out depending on which kid/grandkid and their specific allergies.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> :thumbup: to Zara for ensuring you will not be alone for Christmas. I have been there, when I was in Aidelaide. One year spent the day walking oncthe beachcat Glenelg, the next at a friend's parents for lunch, the next, found a pub doing Christmas lunch - beautiful 3 course lunch. Main was grilled barramundi with almknd crust. Simply melted in my mouth as I ate it


But you are not alone now? I seem to remember photos of your nieces.


----------



## NanaCaren

Always a good day when you meet up with friends to chat, knit and have coffee/ tea. Didn't realize you had a grandson old enough to be nearly finished college/ university. 
It is 46f out but feels warmer, no breeze at all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> This sounds good thanks (mind you I need to go andsee if I find pimentos. Mind you not sure that we get the rice here. We can get WIld Rice. Is this just normal wild rice or partley cooked or some such thing. And how big is the box? I know wild rice is not rice but would rice work instead? or that tiny pasta that looks like rice whose name I have forgotten?


Risotto? The packaged rice is smaller than a prepared cake mix... I'm guessing about 2 cups of uncooked rice. Wild rice is a real rice I love it. Often, you can get a box that is a mixture of the two rices.


----------



## iamsam

the cats will go out all winter - they will not like the snow but they will go out for as long as it takes and then come zooming back inside for their treats and a warm place to curl up. I should buy stock in the kitty treat and milk bone companies. lol

sam



pacer said:


> I did rest well. I did not get up until 6:30AM so I am about 2 1/2 hours behind on the things I wanted to accomplish today. I think someone said at some time "Don't worry, it will be there tomorrow" and it is. I think today will be dedicated to organizing the kitchen cabinets and washing bedding and the rugs. Then off to enjoy the musical tonight. I did fit in some knitting this morning as well.
> 
> Gwen...I love your hats. I tend to agree that I would make it with shades of brown, but where you live that hat will be a hit. You might have everyone from the university knocking on your door to make them one.
> 
> So glad to head that Gagesmom is doing alright.
> 
> Nicho...good to hear from you as well. I know the number of pages can be overwhelming sometimes when I get on in the evening so I just try to skim until my eyes cannot stay open or my body screams for rest.
> 
> Sam...you are a hoot. Getting those cats trained to go outside to do their business is an awesome idea. Saves money on that cat litter as well. Will they do it in the winter months as well?


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~well said AZ & Poledra.... :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Question...how does one also get the message before this one into your reply?
> CArol il/oh


Do you mean what is in the shaded box? You hit quote reply when you respond. You can delete parts of it if it is lengthy. You go to the bottom and reply. Never mind. You have already done that. I guess I don't understand the question.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! David said that grass is supposed to be green.
> His comment when I told him that I was having them do a green roof was did he have to help put it on? When I said no, he said fine whatever color doesn't require my help is fine. :roll: :roll:


I love David's reply :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~mmmmm...with butter! yummy! It goes well with chilis...any tomato-based food...it's the bread/carbo component. Or...just by itself...corn bread is such a treat!
> Enjoy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am quite keen to try it for variety!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~When my kids ask what I want for b'day/Christmas.....my only response is.....time with them! That, to me, is the most precious! I so enjoy their company and Never get enough!


Time, at the distance I am, is the hardest to achieve!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If you remember the stories....write them down. For Bronwen and others. Those are precious memories and connections to earlier times and people.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> They look like they are having so much fun together though. Michael is tall, and you can tell Sara-Mae is related to you and the other girls, especially in her eyes and smile. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Be sure to let us know how the cake turns out, especially the good one. lolol
> Hugs.


I'll get a photo in the morning, they had so much fun even kicked all the kids out of the kitchen. Including DJ who pouted and went to bed without being told. I was told it tasted good but next time a smaller but deeper pan to get more of a tie died effect. She is really a blonde, but colored her hair for Halloween. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite keen to try it for variety!


I have Bobs' Red Mill in the cupboard, it will be on its way with the other. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I love David's reply :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I have Bobs' Red Mill in the cupboard, it will be on its way with the other. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I can hardly wait to try it!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful thing about making your own granola, you can add or leave out depending on which kid/grandkid and their specific allergies.


The allergies are what got me thinking to make a variety of types. Poor Michael will not have cinnamon in his even though he loves it. Even walking down the Christmas isle in the stores makes him sick or the cinnamon air fresheners. I am getting the grands/kids to realize peanuts are a no no as well.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I'll get a photo in the morning, they had so much fun even kicked all the kids out of the kitchen. Including DJ who pouted and went to bed without being told. I was told it tasted good but next time a smaller but deeper pan to get more of a tie died effect. She is really a blonde, but colored her hair for Halloween. :roll:


Poor DJ, she must have been more tired than anything if she went to bed. That will be cool, did they use food coloring?
 The things we do for the holidays.  It's fun to color hair though and it eventually either washes or grows out.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wonderful photo op!!! Lovely kids and what fun to bake together.



NanaCaren said:


> A very rare photo op happening in my kitchen tonight. Had to capture it for the records.
> 
> Little bro(Michael) and big sis (Sara-Mae) baking a cake together. Think the last time this happened Michael was about six. this one is practice for the good one, not sure what they mean but OK.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I can hardly wait to try it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: very versatile.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh yea....Vicks vap-o-rub or Olbas oil on the bottom of you feet - then some nice warm socks and off to bed.



Dreamweaver said:


> Oil on feet? That's a new one for me. I hope you are feeling much better soon.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The allergies are what got me thinking to make a variety of types. Poor Michael will not have cinnamon in his even though he loves it. Even walking down the Christmas isle in the stores makes him sick or the cinnamon air fresheners. I am getting the grands/kids to realize peanuts are a no no as well.


Oh poor kid, they put cinnamon on EVERYTHING at the holidays, from candles to pine cones and those brooms, I knew he was allergic, but didn't realize it was that intense. Yes, peanuts would not be a good thing. When you make your nut butters, what type of oil do you use if they need a little more moisture?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Nice to have met up with Aran....it's so good for the soul to get out...and the coffee shop/book store sounds like a wonderful place to be. Glad you had a great time.



thewren said:


> sorry - have been away from the computer all day - slept late - then a quick breakfast - then shower and got ready to meet aran in bowling green for coffee (at a place called "grounds for thought" - a huge coffee/used book store) and then later for dinner. just got home around ten. it was good to see aran and we had a great time talking and knitting together. he was working on the cable dishcloth he is going to teach at the nest kap. it is about an hour or so to bowling green - not quite 100 miles round trip. as a side note - I have a grandson who will graduate from bowling green this year with a teaching degree in special ed.
> 
> it is 59° out but feels much colder - windy and feels realy damp. it is trying to rain but not doing too much yet - thin we are to get more tomorrow.
> 
> hickory was certainly glad to see me when I got home. she really does not like me to be gone very long.
> 
> need to do some reading here - I have a few pages to catch up on.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

that sounds so good - must do a little shopping but I am going to fix it for the family very soon.

sam



cpeterman said:


> We do alot of catering to the local hospitals and businesses. When they want luncheon meetings they ask for our best selling casserole 9 out of 10 times. It truly is wonderful. I guarantee you and your family/guests will love it. All you need is a salad to accompany it.
> 
> Chicken & Wild Rice Casserole


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh yea....Vicks vap-o-rub or Olbas oil on the bottom of you feet - then some nice warm socks and off to bed.


 :thumbup: The Vicks works wonders, have done that before. Have never tried Olbas oil, will have to get some to try.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so glad that DH is fine, that is scary though, for sure.
> I agree, when I go I want people to be happy, no tears, only laughter. Hugs


~~~I'm with you....In the middle of the night, if DH is not contentedly snoring, I have to check to see if his chest is moving. It happens more frequently than I'd like.  So far....I've had good results! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

There's always rice-a-roni or Orzo pasta ---



Dreamweaver said:


> Risotto? The packaged rice is smaller than a prepared cake mix... I'm guessing about 2 cups of uncooked rice. Wild rice is a real rice I love it. Often, you can get a box that is a mixture of the two rices.


----------



## cmaliza

Well, I'm bummed.....Stanford just lost to USC. pfui. oh well..."it's just a game"


----------



## Poledra65

Well, the gloves I was trying to work out a pattern on was just not working for me so I went to Ravelry, my second favorite place to be next to here. And low and behold, what to my great surprise did I find? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeycomb-wrist-warmers-in-colours
The very pattern I was trying to work out already done and ready for me to just cast on. I had to adjust my needles and stitches as I'm using worsted weight but that's the easy part. Yay, have about halfway up the wrist ribbing.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think it's pure Eucalyptys and very potent...



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: The Vicks works wonders, have done that before. Have never tried Olbas oil, will have to get some to try.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to paul's mum - and lots of positive energy to you and paul. make sure you both get enough rest.

sam



Silverowl said:


> I do come in and read everyday, but life not to good here at the moment and so I keep up with you all, but in the background.
> 
> Paul's mum is having a rough patch and we seem to spend most days there at some point.
> 
> Hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> sorry - have been away from the computer all day - slept late - then a quick breakfast - then shower and got ready to meet aran in bowling green for coffee (at a place called "grounds for thought" - a huge coffee/used book store) and then later for dinner. just got home around ten. it was good to see aran and we had a great time talking and knitting together. he was working on the cable dishcloth he is going to teach at the nest kap. it is about an hour or so to bowling green - not quite 100 miles round trip. as a side note - I have a grandson who will graduate from bowling green this year with a teaching degree in special ed.
> 
> it is 59° out but feels much colder - windy and feels realy damp. it is trying to rain but not doing too much yet - thin we are to get more tomorrow.
> 
> hickory was certainly glad to see me when I got home. she really does not like me to be gone very long.
> 
> need to do some reading here - I have a few pages to catch up on.
> 
> sam


That sounds like a lovely day. (Spec. Ed. Was my field many, many years ago.)


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm with you....In the middle of the night, if DH is not contentedly snoring, I have to check to see if his chest is moving. It happens more frequently than I'd like.  So far....I've had good results! :thumbup:


I used to do that with Jan, I babysat her everyday and she would sleep so deep that unless I turned on a bright light and woke her I could not tell easily if she were breathing and since her momma had asthma... So I would put my hand on her chest to see if it was going up and down or put my hand in front of her nose if that didn't work, she was always fine thank goodness, but I checked on her every night she spent the night, at least once if not twice. I miss her very much. She was 2 and 3 then, my baby. 
I sure hope that you continue to have good results. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Well, I'm bummed.....Stanford just lost to USC. pfui. oh well..."it's just a game"


Yah, Texas Tech just biffed it to Baylor too. DH is just happy that it was a Texas team they lost to but I was really rooting for Tech. Oh well. You have my condolences on your loss.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Poor DJ, she must have been more tired than anything if she went to bed. That will be cool, did they use food coloring?
> The things we do for the holidays.  It's fun to color hair though and it eventually either washes or grows out.


Michael bought a mix that had everything in it. Now they know what they need can make it from scratch. Some of the hair I've seen here mostly on Chrissy, I don't mind seems how that is her rebel coming out.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> DH said that she sounds like his type of Grandmother and that he thinks he's going to borrow her idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


She was a great last. She would disappear from the apartment on downtown Chicago where she lived with one of her sons..... She would take the train and elevated out to the race track and have a day with the ponies. Just a wee wager, mind you. She came to their country as a widow with a pack of small children. Her last name then was Swift. She married a man she met at church and his name was Flight. When DH were at the track one time, there was a horse named Swift Flight. Of course, DH had to bet on him... What to guess where that horse finished?????


----------



## iamsam

I spent over twenty years having Christmas alone - one does get used to it.

I always had something to do - something I would never take time to do and that is what I did on Christmas day. one year it was to wall paper the inside of my trunk. some years there was nothing to do so I read or slept - Christmas was never a big celebration in our house growing up - most of the celebration concerned the religious aspect and the real meaning of Christmas. plus - we were really poor so didn't get a whole lot.

talking about poor. there were five of us and daddy made fifty dollars a sunday - we did have a parsonage but we paid the electric and coal bill - the church paid the phone bill - we had a private line which at that time was unusual. year and years later the sisters and I were talking and laughing about how poor we really were but never knew it. we had all that we needed plus some - we never felt under privileged. sometimes I really miss those days.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope the new telly really has solved the problem- I have dreams one day of one of these new 'smart' tv's but it is far from high priority!
> At the rate the chatter can go at Sam's table, it is so easy to fall behind- but it is good that you have a life!
> If I have to go ahead with the operation for the hip- which I won't know for a considerable time, with Christmas/New Year coming up- I suspect the following Christmas to be a lonely one as well. If that is to be the pattern, I've just got to live with it. (I can afford only so much time for Ringo to be looked after, and on balance am happier with him being in the kennels, than any other solution. When I acquired him I had Fale here, and was not thinking of a solitary life at all. It is a real pity housing costs in Christchurch have sky-rocketed, because in some ways it would be nice to move closer to Bronwen- but I still have the big issue of Ringo.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Wonderful photo op!!! Lovely kids and what fun to bake together.


Thank you. I love when the kids get in the kitchen together and bake/cook, means I did something right in my book. Don't often think to get a photo will have to try to get one each time from now on.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Michael bought a mix that had everything in it. Now they know what they need can make it from scratch. Some of the hair I've seen here mostly on Chrissy, I don't mind seems how that is her rebel coming out.


Yes, if the worst thing they do is color their hair, then rebel all the they want in my mind. Christopher did his bright blue when he was a teen, it's amazing how many people would ask how I could let him do that, after all, it's just going to grow out at the very worst. 
Brilliant idea to make a boxed first and work it all out then make it from scratch. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

We are back from the musical. What a wonderful job the kids did. We had 3 kids from our church in the show as well as 1 high school student that I still knew. One kid looked like she was only around 5 years old. I did have to think of Daralene when I saw the younger kids on stage. They are so much fun to watch performing. It was slightly raining when we got out of the show so Matthew handed me his drawing supplies to protect them until we got into the car. In turn he went on ahead and got the car unlocked for me. 

I did finish washing my bedding today and organized our canned goods so I could see what we needed and also bagged up some to share with other families for our annual church drive to help a couple of families in our church who are in need of help. I am happy that our church takes care of members for Thanksgiving and Christmas. I got the main floor vacuumed as well today and did my grocery shopping. It is so expensive any more, but I did get some good deals. 

Sam...so happy to see that you could get out and meet up with Aran today. Good thing you have people who can take care of the pets while you are away.

Caren...do you have a picture of that cake after baking? It sounds interesting. So glad that you get all this time with the family. 

Rookie...so hoping you are feeling better soon.

Betty....please do take care of yourself so that you can stay healthy.

Way past my bedtime so I am getting off from here and get some rest.

So my DH's team lost and I have not washed the sweats yet. Now they are getting washed for sure in the morning. I know he is disappointed that his team is not playing well this season.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> She was a great last. She would disappear from the apartment on downtown Chicago where she lived with one of her sons..... She would take the train and elevated out to the race track and have a day with the ponies. Just a wee wager, mind you. She came to their country as a widow with a pack of small children. Her last name then was Swift. She married a man she met at church and his name was Flight. When DH were at the track one time, there was a horse named Swift Flight. Of course, DH had to bet on him... What to guess where that horse finished?????


LOLOL!!! I would like to say first.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh yea....Vicks vap-o-rub or Olbas oil on the bottom of you feet - then some nice warm socks and off to bed.


DH's French grandmother believed that a little Vicks could cure anything, applied to skin, gums, whatever. Of course, she also thought that the men. Going to the moon messed up out weather pattern!!!!! (I don't know Olbas Oil either. Is that what you brought back from England?)


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh poor kid, they put cinnamon on EVERYTHING at the holidays, from candles to pine cones and those brooms, I knew he was allergic, but didn't realize it was that intense. Yes, peanuts would not be a good thing. When you make your nut butters, what type of oil do you use if they need a little more moisture?


We do have fun trying not to get sick at holiday time. his allergies have gotten worse over the years. I use nutmeg and or all spice instead of cinnamon. Going to use it to spice rolls instead of cinnamon rolls, one of Michaels favorites. In my nut butters I use coconut oil, it softens up when being mixed and hardens just enough when it settles to work perfect. Today I made mixed 
Maple nut butter, macadamia, walnut, cashew, hazelnut, almond, turned out pretty good. Will use it to make cookies with after breakfast. :-D


----------



## busyworkerbee

Angora1 said:


> Yes, we went to McDonald's parking lot or Starbucks during the short time I did away with it. I'm lucky DH didn't resort to physical violence. He is so patient with me.


Round here I am a little spoilt for choice for free wifi when out, the sports club has it, so now does mylocal rsl as well as the several maccas around the place. Comes in handy when lack of funds means no hotspot while out and about. At home, it is part of house phone bundle.


----------



## nicho

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, have a blast in Alaska, it will be beautiful, especially Denali, so gorgeous!


I'm really looking forward to Alaska. It looks so beautiful. Did you post some photos of Alaska recently? Someone did - they were wonderful. Hope the mozzies aren't too bad in June. I hear they can be vicious up there!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Well, the gloves I was trying to work out a pattern on was just not working for me so I went to Ravelry, my second favorite place to be next to here. And low and behold, what to my great surprise did I find? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeycomb-wrist-warmers-in-colours
> The very pattern I was trying to work out already done and ready for me to just cast on. I had to adjust my needles and stitches as I'm using worsted weight but that's the easy part. Yay, have about halfway up the wrist ribbing.


Yeah! Great find. I've added to my favorites....


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's pure Eucalyptys and very potent...


I have some of that... And very potent. Back when The Limited had all the Outback Red clothes, they sold the pure eucalyptus and it is also great on bug bites......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Yah, Texas Tech just biffed it to Baylor too. DH is just happy that it was a Texas team they lost to but I was really rooting for Tech. Oh well. You have my condolences on your loss.


It was a bit of an upset though....


----------



## nicho

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are all wonderful pictures, but the last one is magnificent....


Thanks. I love sunset photos too. I love sunrise too but these days I am rarely up early enough to see a sunrise!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! I would like to say first.


That was supposed to be lady. I hate spell check... Don't know why that happened. Couldn't be operator error


----------



## Dreamweaver

Kathy Hinkle was in town today and we had a very nice day together until I had to go babysit around 7. She had a load that needs to be somewhere in OK Monday. One of these days, she will visit when I don't have to be someplace........


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne... I have just read your post on last week, announcing No more surgery and that it was benign. OMG I am SO happy for you.   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

On a very sad note, my favorite cousin, who lives here in Dallas, died today or yesterday. We did not even know she had been ill. Apparently, cancer. She was the mother of the young lady who made all the tapes for her daughter when she was terminal,,... and also wrote a book about preparing for the end. Quite a family, and very well known here in town so the memorial will be packed. I'm so sorry my youngest has to leave for Chicago that morning, as she and her son went to college together.... Hopefully, oldest DD can go with mom and I.......


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> Good Morning Everyone! I have been up for over an hour - read the newspaper and drank my coffee.
> 
> There is a weather warning for all of Western Canada-- We are going to get a huge storm today -- they have weather warnings for our Area and about l00 miles in All directions. It is calling for very strong winds and snow ( a blizzard) and by tomorrow our temperatures will be between -15C and -20 C.
> 
> :shock: :shock: Wow, that is cold!! I cant even imagine it. Take care and stay warm.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> We do have fun trying not to get sick at holiday time. his allergies have gotten worse over the years. I use nutmeg and or all spice instead of cinnamon. Going to use it to spice rolls instead of cinnamon rolls, one of Michaels favorites. In my nut butters I use coconut oil, it softens up when being mixed and hardens just enough when it settles to work perfect. Today I made mixed
> Maple nut butter, macadamia, walnut, cashew, hazelnut, almond, turned out pretty good. Will use it to make cookies with after breakfast. :-D


I love nutmeg, my favorite spice I think. When I make pumpkin pie, I always add extra nutmeg, cloves, and ginger, then add allspice also. I do add extra cinnamon too, but that's besides the point. 
Thank you!!I'll grab the huge thing of coconut oil from Marlas' house that she's never opened and use that. I think it has to be cheaper to make the nutbutter my self than to buy it, and this way I can follow your lead and mix whatever combo I want.


----------



## sugarsugar

Pup lover said:


> I got a pm from Melody letting us know she is ok. She sends her hugs and thanks for caring. She and the family are fine, just had other bills to pay that are more important than the internet. She hopes to get it back soon. I pmd her back (whether she can access it now or not) that we have all had those times and we will see her when shes able, and shes in our prayers in the meantime.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> I'm really looking forward to Alaska. It looks so beautiful. Did you post some photos of Alaska recently? Someone did - they were wonderful. Hope the mozzies aren't too bad in June. I hear they can be vicious up there!


Yes, that was me. are you driving from Anchorage around on the Glenn Highway to Denali? If so you will go through Glennallen which is where the pictures I posted are and where I spent the years from when I was 7 to 16.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> It was a bit of an upset though....


Yes, it was. At half time we had hope, didn't last long though. :-(


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Kathy Hinkle was in town today and we had a very nice day together until I had to go babysit around 7. She had a load that needs to be somewhere in OK Monday. One of these days, she will visit when I don't have to be someplace........


Wonderful, so glad you had a great time together. :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope she's back that way soon and can spend a bit more time.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> On a very sad note, my favorite cousin, who lives here in Dallas, died today or yesterday. We did not even know she had been ill. Apparently, cancer. She was the mother of the young lady who made all the tapes for her daughter when she was terminal,,... and also wrote a book about preparing for the end. Quite a family, and very well known here in town so the memorial will be packed. I'm so sorry my youngest has to leave for Chicago that morning, as she and her son went to college together.... Hopefully, oldest DD can go with mom and I.......


You have my deepest condolences. What a strong family you have.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note - Charlotte called this morning. Rick was sleeping in (poor guy is beat) and she doesn't have any therapy on the weekends so she had been going through my copy and paste newsletter from here. I have included all of the well wishes, important news, and some funny stories for each weeks KTP so she still feels "in touch". She wanted me to pass on her thanks for all the prayers and messages - she is very touched by all of the concern and love. She's hoping that she will regain enough use of her hand so that she can do some posting soon. But she wanted to make sure that I let everyone know how grateful she is. (And Rick says thank you too- it's so good for her to have the distraction and entertainment) OK I am going to do some catch up here and then get back to some chores.... luv-AZ


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, DH has already headed to bed, and I'm going to head that way but was fighting with this stupid phone to down load my pictures. Can't wait until June to get a new one.


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, I'm off to bed, good night sleep tight and sweet dreams. 
Hugs yall.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> I hope she can too or at least help me locate a set.
> The moon shinning on the pond tonight reminds me of Dave's midnight wave napkin ring.  A lovely sight, makes me smile.


That is a fabulous photo. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Glad you had a lovely day Sam and a big hello to Aran. Well, guess it is late for that but if he is reading the posts, perhaps he will see it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza wrote:
~~~well said AZ & Poledra....
Question...how does one also get the message before this one into your reply?
CArol il/oh



Poledra65 said:


> I just hit Quote Message.


I copy the part I want of the first message and then after doing quote reply I paste in the previous message.

When doing Quote Reply I try to shorten the really long posts to the part I am replying to so they won't all be so long.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver wrote:
DH's Irish grandmother had An insurance policy to pay for a huge party on her passing and it was a great one....



Poledra65 said:


> DH said that she sounds like his type of Grandmother and that he thinks he's going to borrow her idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Now that is a great idea!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Fun, thanks for that she sure has some nice patterns.


You are welcome. How could I not think of you. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Well, DH has already headed to bed, and I'm going to head that way but was fighting with this stupid phone to down load my pictures. Can't wait until June to get a new one.


Threatening sky and that sign is hysterical.


----------



## nicho

Dreamweaver said:


> On a very sad note, my favorite cousin, who lives here in Dallas, died today or yesterday. We did not even know she had been ill. Apparently, cancer. She was the mother of the young lady who made all the tapes for her daughter when she was terminal,,... and also wrote a book about preparing for the end. Quite a family, and very well known here in town so the memorial will be packed. I'm so sorry my youngest has to leave for Chicago that morning, as she and her son went to college together.... Hopefully, oldest DD can go with mom and I.......


So sorry to hear this. My sympathies to you.


----------



## sugarsugar

nicho said:


> Morning everyone from a wet and soggy Sydney. It's so lovely to have a succession of rainy days, although if it lasts for another week as is forecast, I'll be looking forward to some sunshine.
> 
> Darowil's mention of Goolwa and the Murray-Darling Basin (p 8 or 9 I think) reminds me of how much we love the Murray River and the history of the paddle steamers that used to carry so much of our wool in the old days. We have had some great holidays around the Murray, especially the town of Echuca in Victoria which used to be one of the very important loading ports. Now it is a lovely tourist area where some of the old paddle steamers still are used to ferry tourists along the mighty Murray. Here are some photos.


I love all those little places on the Murray!!
Never been to the ones in SA though Darrowill. I shall put that on the wish list... with other things.


----------



## busyworkerbee

AZ Sticks said:


> Wow it sounds like they got hammered North of you - glad you didn't get hail like that!!! Enjoy your company - luv-AZ


You and me both, my car lives on the street & would have been severly damaged. After seeing the shots of the cars with destructed glass, including several police cars, never mind panel damage, makes me glad Dad updated the insurance on the cars. Also checked the cupboard for an old blanket just in case. Have seen hail here, only the size of the pea in a snow pea pod, which melted almost as soon as it hit the ground.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver wrote:
On a very sad note, my favorite cousin, who lives here in Dallas, died today or yesterday. We did not even know she had been ill. Apparently, cancer. She was the mother of the young lady who made all the tapes for her daughter when she was terminal,,... and also wrote a book about preparing for the end. Quite a family, and very well known here in town so the memorial will be packed. I'm so sorry my youngest has to leave for Chicago that morning, as she and her son went to college together.... Hopefully, oldest DD can go with mom and I.......



Poledra65 said:


> You have my deepest condolences. What a strong family you have.


I join with Kay giving my deepest condolences. I remember you telling us about your cousin's daughter being on tv as what she had done was so special. It is so hard to lose those we love.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'm off to bed, good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.
> Hugs yall.


I was asleep and now I'm awake. :lol: :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## nicho

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, that was me. are you driving from Anchorage around on the Glenn Highway to Denali? If so you will go through Glennallen which is where the pictures I posted are and where I spent the years from when I was 7 to 16.


I didn't organise the Alaska part of our trip so I am not completely sure of the details. I think we take a train from Anchorage to Denali and then a coach to Seward to start our cruise. Does the train go through Glennallen? I haven't checked a map yet to even see where Denali is in relation to Anchorage. I'm just hoping we get to see some wildlife - a bear would be great!


----------



## Dreamweaver

nicho said:


> So sorry to hear this. My sympathies to you.


Thank You. She was really the reason we are now in Dallas. We came to,visit and decided it was a good place to,raise the girls and so we moved here. She and her husband were such. A huge help to us at the time. She was also,one. Of the most thoughtful people I've ver met.....


----------



## nicho

Hi Angora, how are you tonight? How are things in upstate New York? Looks like it is just you and part of the Aussie contingent on at the moment. I'll have to sign off soon to prepare some dinner here. Was thinking spaghetti bolognaise but might make chili con carne instead. Wet and cool here - a good night for chili!


----------



## Dreamweaver

DH Has gone to bed to read. I have a really busy day tomorrow so I guess I had better call it a night as well. Hugs to all. See you tomorrow...


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> You and me both, my car lives on the street & would have been severly damaged. After seeing the shots of the cars with destructed glass, including several police cars, never mind panel damage, makes me glad Dad updated the insurance on the cars. Also checked the cupboard for an old blanket just in case. Have seen hail here, only the size of the pea in a snow pea pod, which melted almost as soon as it hit the ground.


That was quite a storm. Saw some footage on the internet. Glad you and others on here are ok.


----------



## Sandy

I can't believe that it has been 2 weeks since I last checked in with all of you. My craft bazaar was last weekend so was pretty busy with that. I really did intend to log in last week but it didn't happen. So once again I am totally in the dark as to what is going on with all of you. This week you all have been busy as there are over 32 pages and I am just starting and am also ready to head for bed. Maybe tomorrow will be better for me to catch up (or try to). Off to bed I go. I miss you all. Love and hugs!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Monkey hat done. 
Also I added a second set of buttons high up on the dog hat so it can have the ears at 3 different lengths. I much prefer the higher buttoning.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are ahead of me already! I haven't even found my book with it in it yet! LOL Did finish the monkey hat and hope tomorrow to get the mouse hat at least started.



darowil said:


> Now to see if I have the yarn here- I should be able to find it in stash as its not very big I believe. Found the pattern- lying on the floor of course! Just as well as it wasn't fully covered or I would have been looking for a long time. Clearly I got that far with making it last footy season. Was thinking of making him bigger by using DK weight (4 ply in this case is fingering weight as it is a UK pattern) but the small one might be more portable. Need to think about it.


----------



## busyworkerbee

For those who wonder if we have grey days, I give the following. It is 4.30pm on a November day, this is normally when our temps start to go up to summer heat. It is dull, grey and under 20 degrees C.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Headed to bed; didn't realize how late it was here...2:09 a.m.
Not really tired since all I did all day was knit but know I need to get some sleep.

Jynx I'd like to offer my condolences on the loss of your cousin.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> what does the s.a. stand for after goolwa?
> 
> sam


South Australia


----------



## darowil

David looked at my curling stocking stick and said it s curling. I know how tofix it- supergleu. Came down later and found this awaiting me. All this ideas we come up with and it is so simple!


----------



## darowil

I'm in a muddle with my mugs- don't think I've sent one today- no order as to when I send them doesn't help.
UK again, from the same trip that included Egypt and Jordan. 
In 1999 when we returned to Australia we had planned that David would come back early and try and find work. The girls and I would do some last travelling before returning to AUstralia. So we booked the Europe part and planned the English part. But as I have mentioned before Davids father had a heart attack and needed to stay in England until he had had a bypass. So we still did our Europe section but not the England part. One place I was going to take the girls was Ironbridge so I did it a number years later and alone.
Ironbridge is named for its iron bridge the first iron bridge in the world (and this is what is represented on the mug). It was the centre of the iron industry in England- and thus for the world as it really took off in England. But because of it setting etc it had many other industries such as tiles- some wonderful tiles were produced and other related works. It is an area well set up to show this with many museums etc. As well as a beautiful setting
As we don't have snow over here- and little enough falls in London most years I still got a great delight coming out one morning and finding the car covered in snow- but a small enough amount for me to still be able to use the car without much problem. This week was alone- Maryanne had gone to Germany to spend time with an exchange student we had had in Australia.


----------



## sugarsugar

busyworkerbee said:


> :thumbup: to Zara for ensuring you will not be alone for Christmas. I have been there, when I was in Aidelaide. One year spent the day walking oncthe beachcat Glenelg, the next at a friend's parents for lunch, the next, found a pub doing Christmas lunch - beautiful 3 course lunch. Main was grilled barramundi with almknd crust. Simply melted in my mouth as I ate it


Love Barrumumdi. YUM. Sorry to hear you were on your own though. I keep telling myself that one of these years I am going to volunteer at helping at one of those kitchens feeding the homeless for Christmas.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> Risotto? The packaged rice is smaller than a prepared cake mix... I'm guessing about 2 cups of uncooked rice. Wild rice is a real rice I love it. Often, you can get a box that is a mixture of the two rices.


Wonder what the article I read recently was talking about that said it was a grain unrelated to rice? we can get it here but it is very expensive and would rearely use by itself. But know the type of size (Rice a Riso, think it is still around but heven't had since I was a child). But that type of size.
And I've just seen Rookies answer- which I think is rice a Riso and the tiny pasta I was trying to remember the name of.
Well that means I will add it to this weeks menus- if can't find pimentos will use jarred red capsicums.


----------



## TNS

Love all the Murray river pics and paddle steamers, Nico and Darowil have posted. Makes me think of childhood story books and exotic holidays..........also trips on the Waverley on the river Clyde, which Lurker may know about (from outside Glasgow)


----------



## darowil

May as well post some photos of the Murray. A couple of years ago Maryanne wanted to have her birthday on a house boat on the river so I will post a few photos from this. May have done so previously but it is long enough ago for many to have forgotten and many newbies as well.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> A very rare photo op happening in my kitchen tonight. Had to capture it for the records.
> 
> Little bro(Michael) and big sis (Sara-Mae) baking a cake together. Think the last time this happened Michael was about six. this one is practice for the good one, not sure what they mean but OK.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> it has turned out quite warm, nearly 26 C, which is quite a bit higher than predicted. Cloudy though.


 :thumbup: 20c here today and supposed to be 28c tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: The Vicks works wonders, have done that before. Have never tried Olbas oil, will have to get some to try.


I am swearing by Olbas oil since my cousin introduced me to it, the only thing I have found, when I accidentally got it on my skin by my neck, that it did produce a sort of burning reaction. I know 5mm's finds she is allergic to something in it.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I spent over twenty years having Christmas alone - one does get used to it.
> 
> I always had something to do - something I would never take time to do and that is what I did on Christmas day. one year it was to wall paper the inside of my trunk. some years there was nothing to do so I read or slept - Christmas was never a big celebration in our house growing up - most of the celebration concerned the religious aspect and the real meaning of Christmas. plus - we were really poor so didn't get a whole lot.
> 
> talking about poor. there were five of us and daddy made fifty dollars a sunday - we did have a parsonage but we paid the electric and coal bill - the church paid the phone bill - we had a private line which at that time was unusual. year and years later the sisters and I were talking and laughing about how poor we really were but never knew it. we had all that we needed plus some - we never felt under privileged. sometimes I really miss those days.
> 
> sam


Were these your years in Seattle, Sam? It is a long time- but life is very different for you now.


----------



## sugarsugar

Dreamweaver said:


> On a very sad note, my favorite cousin, who lives here in Dallas, died today or yesterday. We did not even know she had been ill. Apparently, cancer. She was the mother of the young lady who made all the tapes for her daughter when she was terminal,,... and also wrote a book about preparing for the end. Quite a family, and very well known here in town so the memorial will be packed. I'm so sorry my youngest has to leave for Chicago that morning, as she and her son went to college together.... Hopefully, oldest DD can go with mom and I.......


Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> We do have fun trying not to get sick at holiday time. his allergies have gotten worse over the years. I use nutmeg and or all spice instead of cinnamon. Going to use it to spice rolls instead of cinnamon rolls, one of Michaels favorites. In my nut butters I use coconut oil, it softens up when being mixed and hardens just enough when it settles to work perfect. Today I made mixed
> Maple nut butter, macadamia, walnut, cashew, hazelnut, almond, turned out pretty good. Will use it to make cookies with after breakfast. :-D


So it is obviously the ground nut that Michael is allergic to, not tree nuts! That mix sounds superb, what sort of cookies did you make with it?


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Kathy Hinkle was in town today and we had a very nice day together until I had to go babysit around 7. She had a load that needs to be somewhere in OK Monday. One of these days, she will visit when I don't have to be someplace........


That is good to hear- wish her well from me, would you? when next you see her!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> On a very sad note, my favorite cousin, who lives here in Dallas, died today or yesterday. We did not even know she had been ill. Apparently, cancer. She was the mother of the young lady who made all the tapes for her daughter when she was terminal,,... and also wrote a book about preparing for the end. Quite a family, and very well known here in town so the memorial will be packed. I'm so sorry my youngest has to leave for Chicago that morning, as she and her son went to college together.... Hopefully, oldest DD can go with mom and I.......


so sad to die alone. Condolences.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I'm in a muddle with my mugs- don't think I've sent one today- no order as to when I send them doesn't help.
> UK again, from the same trip that included Egypt and Jordan.
> In 1999 when we returned to Australia we had planned that David would come back early and try and find work. The girls and I would do some last travelling before returning to AUstralia. So we booked the Europe part and planned the English part. But as I have mentioned before Davids father had a heart attack and needed to stay in England until he had had a bypass. So we still did our Europe section but not the England part. One place I was going to take the girls was Ironbridge so I did it a number years later and alone.
> Ironbridge is named for its iron bridge the first iron bridge in the world (and this is what is represented on the mug). It was the centre of the iron industry in England- and thus for the world as it really took off in England. But because of it setting etc it had many other industries such as tiles- some wonderful tiles were produced and other related works. It is an area well set up to show this with many museums etc. As well as a beautiful setting
> As we don't have snow over here- and little enough falls in London most years I still got a great delight coming out one morning and finding the car covered in snow- but a small enough amount for me to still be able to use the car without much problem. This week was alone- Maryanne had gone to Germany to spend time with an exchange student we had had in Australia.


I am enjoying seeing your mug collection and information also. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I love nutmeg, my favorite spice I think. When I make pumpkin pie, I always add extra nutmeg, cloves, and ginger, then add allspice also. I do add extra cinnamon too, but that's besides the point.
> Thank you!!I'll grab the huge thing of coconut oil from Marlas' house that she's never opened and use that. I think it has to be cheaper to make the nutbutter my self than to buy it, and this way I can follow your lead and mix whatever combo I want.


You just need an efficient food processor! Or blender.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, DH has already headed to bed, and I'm going to head that way but was fighting with this stupid phone to down load my pictures. Can't wait until June to get a new one.


You get some spectacular skies! I should be able to hook my camera to the computer, but don't have the foggiest idea where the cord is. June is quite a long wait. Worth it I hope!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very dark Great Bend, have been up for a while now.

Thought I should post coffee, this one is for Gage. I know he might not see it for a bit. 

Back to the race,


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Monkey hat done.
> Also I added a second set of buttons high up on the dog hat so it can have the ears at 3 different lengths. I much prefer the higher buttoning.


Will you be able to get a shot of everyone wearing their hats? It would be wonderful to see the result of all this creativity!


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> For those who wonder if we have grey days, I give the following. It is 4.30pm on a November day, this is normally when our temps start to go up to summer heat. It is dull, grey and under 20 degrees C.


I was going to say at least it is not wet- but then you could do with some rain! Good shot of the clouds!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Love Barrumumdi. YUM. Sorry to hear you were on your own though. I keep telling myself that one of these years I am going to volunteer at helping at one of those kitchens feeding the homeless for Christmas.


Well that could make you feel really good, helping out the less fortunate!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Love all the Murray river pics and paddle steamers, Nico and Darowil have posted. Makes me think of childhood story books and exotic holidays..........also trips on the Waverley on the river Clyde, which Lurker may know about (from outside Glasgow)


But KateB would have more immediate memories. Good Morning, Lin!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> May as well post some photos of the Murray. A couple of years ago Maryanne wanted to have her birthday on a house boat on the river so I will post a few photos from this. May have done so previously but it is long enough ago for many to have forgotten and many newbies as well.


Lovely photos!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: 20c here today and supposed to be 28c tomorrow.


You will be enjoying it if it does reach that tomorrow! The older I get the more I am craving the warmth, although I do get exhausted quicker.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> talking about poor. there were five of us and daddy made fifty dollars a sunday - we did have a parsonage but we paid the electric and coal bill - the church paid the phone bill - we had a private line which at that time was unusual. year and years later the sisters and I were talking and laughing about how poor we really were but never knew it. we had all that we needed plus some - we never felt under privileged. sometimes I really miss those days.
> 
> sam


We were brought up on a small hill farm, and like you, were poor but not aware of the fact. It helped that we were far away from the town so had little need of money to 'do' things as we had tasks to do at home, then were out and about with our friends on foot or later bicycles, none of which cost anything (dad got my bike from the tip and repaired it). Friends in town had to pay to go to the cinema, swim, go horse riding or to the cafés but we didn't have these things available without transport, so never missed them until we were older. We did celebrate Christmas with a tree or holly bush from the farmland, and always had a celebratory dinner, but presents were mainly new clothes for the coming year, with maybe a few toys and books from relatives, and often a selection box of chocolate bars, and the village school put on a children's party, with film show and Santa who brought you a gift of a toy or game, so we all felt quite blessed.
My younger sister said she always felt too ashamed to bring her senior school friends home as we did not have an indoor WC or light shades on the bare light bulbs, but it had never occurred to me that these were essential, I suppose because I was the eldest so had lived that way for much longer than she! What was really sad was to see the farm accounts after my parents died. Over the early years they made so little money and saved as much as they could but later, when they would have enough spare to improve their lives they never spent an unnecessary penny. Habit of a lifetime, I suppose.
Sorry for the novel!


----------



## angelam

nicho said:


> Morning everyone from a wet and soggy Sydney. It's so lovely to have a succession of rainy days, although if it lasts for another week as is forecast, I'll be looking forward to some sunshine.
> 
> Darowil's mention of Goolwa and the Murray-Darling Basin (p 8 or 9 I think) reminds me of how much we love the Murray River and the history of the paddle steamers that used to carry so much of our wool in the old days. We have had some great holidays around the Murray, especially the town of Echuca in Victoria which used to be one of the very important loading ports. Now it is a lovely tourist area where some of the old paddle steamers still are used to ferry tourists along the mighty Murray. Here are some photos.


Love these pictures. I remember hearing about the Murray river in geography classes at school but it is not something I've heard much about since then. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Wonder what the article I read recently was talking about that said it was a grain unrelated to rice? we can get it here but it is very expensive and would rearely use by itself


I was told, or read somewhere, that wild rice is from a grass which is not in the same botanical family as rice; it's really just a grass seed. It certainly is very much more grass seed shaped than rice.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I agree, those are the good times.



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I love when the kids get in the kitchen together and bake/cook, means I did something right in my book. Don't often think to get a photo will have to try to get one each time from now on.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Will you be able to get a shot of everyone wearing their hats? It would be wonderful to see the result of all this creativity!


Yes, Gwenie, that would be fun :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam, sounds like my family. My siblings and I often talk about not knowing just how poor we were because we were rich in so many other ways.



thewren said:


> I spent over twenty years having Christmas alone - one does get used to it.
> 
> I always had something to do - something I would never take time to do and that is what I did on Christmas day. one year it was to wall paper the inside of my trunk. some years there was nothing to do so I read or slept - Christmas was never a big celebration in our house growing up - most of the celebration concerned the religious aspect and the real meaning of Christmas. plus - we were really poor so didn't get a whole lot.
> 
> talking about poor. there were five of us and daddy made fifty dollars a sunday - we did have a parsonage but we paid the electric and coal bill - the church paid the phone bill - we had a private line which at that time was unusual. year and years later the sisters and I were talking and laughing about how poor we really were but never knew it. we had all that we needed plus some - we never felt under privileged. sometimes I really miss those days.
> 
> sam


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> DH said that she sounds like his type of Grandmother and that he thinks he's going to borrow her idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


When my FIL died we had the best party ever after the funeral. It's a wonderful way to celebrate their life!


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> it has turned out quite warm, nearly 26 C, which is quite a bit higher than predicted. Cloudy though.


That is my kind of temperature. Lucky you!


----------



## RookieRetiree

yes, it's the stuff my brother gave to us. You can get it on Amazon...it's very potent. I just put a little on a washcloth and lay in on my chest to breathe in the fumes, etc. It's working. Although, not sleeping, I am feeling better.



Dreamweaver said:


> DH's French grandmother believed that a little Vicks could cure anything, applied to skin, gums, whatever. Of course, she also thought that the men. Going to the moon messed up out weather pattern!!!!! (I don't know Olbas Oil either. Is that what you brought back from England?)


----------



## sugarsugar

Yay, all caught up. Bedtime now. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Re: KeHinkle visit:
Good to hear that she was able to visit. I look forward to her return to the tea party.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Don't know why I'm up===not quite awake enough to try some knitting.

I purchased the maple leaf pattern on Ravelry and it is not working out for me..a lot of short rows. I've redone it 5 times now and it just doesn't come out -- I sent a note to the designer and got a link to wrap and turn tutorials in response - she said it was very well tested and that every row is correct. I'm stuck so that one is going on the side...I'll send it to anyone who wants the challenge.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear this sad news. My deepest sympathies. Her's was one of the books we all read when we were facing Shaun's passing. I think it's what prompted him to publish the book "Letters to Bryce" for their son. Prayers for the family.



Dreamweaver said:


> On a very sad note, my favorite cousin, who lives here in Dallas, died today or yesterday. We did not even know she had been ill. Apparently, cancer. She was the mother of the young lady who made all the tapes for her daughter when she was terminal,,... and also wrote a book about preparing for the end. Quite a family, and very well known here in town so the memorial will be packed. I'm so sorry my youngest has to leave for Chicago that morning, as she and her son went to college together.... Hopefully, oldest DD can go with mom and I.......


----------



## Kathleendoris

TNS said:


> We were brought up on a small hill farm, and like you, were poor but not aware of the fact. It helped that we were far away from the town so had little need of money to 'do' things as we had tasks to do at home, then were out and about with our friends on foot or later bicycles, none of which cost anything (dad got my bike from the tip and repaired it). Friends in town had to pay to go to the cinema, swim, go horse riding or to the cafés but we didn't have these things available without transport, so never missed them until we were older. We did celebrate Christmas with a tree or holly bush from the farmland, and always had a celebratory dinner, but presents were mainly new clothes for the coming year, with maybe a few toys and books from relatives, and often a selection box of chocolate bars, and the village school put on a children's party, with film show and Santa who brought you a gift of a toy or game, so we all felt quite blessed.
> My younger sister said she always felt too ashamed to bring her senior school friends home as we did not have an indoor WC or light shades on the bare light bulbs, but it had never occurred to me that these were essential, I suppose because I was the eldest so had lived that way for much longer than she! What was really sad was to see the farm accounts after my parents died. Over the early years they made so little money and saved as much as they could but later, when they would have enough spare to improve their lives they never spent an unnecessary penny. Habit of a lifetime, I suppose.
> Sorry for the novel!


Loved the novel, and much of it resonated with me - except that our outside lavatory most certainly was not a WC!

I may not get much time to post today. It is the 12th anniversary of the day I first became a grandma - which is to say it is my eldest granddaughter's 12th birthday, so we will be off shortly to spend some time with the family!
:thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> Loved the novel, and much of it resonated with me - except that our outside lavatory most certainly was not a WC!
> 
> I may not get much time to post today. It is the 12th anniversary of the day I first became a grandma - which is to say it is my eldest granddaughter's 12th birthday, so we will be off shortly to spend some time with the family!
> :thumbup:


Happy birthday to your granddaughter!! Enjoy your day with the family :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Jynx so sorry for your loss.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, I'm off to bed, good night sleep tight and sweet dreams.
> Hugs yall.


Sweet dreams xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Farming was like that...at least the one I grew up on. One never knew what the next year or the year after that would bring, so any extra $'s were always put away...it was a lifetime of sacrifice.



TNS said:


> We were brought up on a small hill farm, and like you, were poor but not aware of the fact. It helped that we were far away from the town so had little need of money to 'do' things as we had tasks to do at home, then were out and about with our friends on foot or later bicycles, none of which cost anything (dad got my bike from the tip and repaired it). Friends in town had to pay to go to the cinema, swim, go horse riding or to the cafés but we didn't have these things available without transport, so never missed them until we were older. We did celebrate Christmas with a tree or holly bush from the farmland, and always had a celebratory dinner, but presents were mainly new clothes for the coming year, with maybe a few toys and books from relatives, and often a selection box of chocolate bars, and the village school put on a children's party, with film show and Santa who brought you a gift of a toy or game, so we all felt quite blessed.
> My younger sister said she always felt too ashamed to bring her senior school friends home as we did not have an indoor WC or light shades on the bare light bulbs, but it had never occurred to me that these were essential, I suppose because I was the eldest so had lived that way for much longer than she! What was really sad was to see the farm accounts after my parents died. Over the early years they made so little money and saved as much as they could but later, when they would have enough spare to improve their lives they never spent an unnecessary penny. Habit of a lifetime, I suppose.
> Sorry for the novel!


----------



## angelam

busyworkerbee said:


> For those who wonder if we have grey days, I give the following. It is 4.30pm on a November day, this is normally when our temps start to go up to summer heat. It is dull, grey and under 20 degrees C.


Yep! That looks more like an English November day!


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> May as well post some photos of the Murray. A couple of years ago Maryanne wanted to have her birthday on a house boat on the river so I will post a few photos from this. May have done so previously but it is long enough ago for many to have forgotten and many newbies as well.


More lovely pictures. I especially love the sunset.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning (only just) from a grey Surrey. Boy was I tired after our market trip yesterday, but it was well worth it. As well as the market there were a lot of wonderful fabric shops, very tempting and such good prices.

Sending happy weekend hugs to all and healing vibes to those who need them.

Sunday photos.....


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> I was told, or read somewhere, that wild rice is from a grass which is not in the same botanical family as rice; it's really just a grass seed. It certainly is very much more grass seed shaped than rice.


That sounds like what I had read somewhere.


----------



## darowil

Meant to comment on a few things last time I was on, but will probably forget.

Sam- how wonderful that you have a grandchild graduating. I assume mid year or finsihing soone when you sid this year? This year is clear for us as the academic year and the year finish round the same time.

Jynx how sad to lose your favourite cousin- maybe they hadn't told you becuase you were so sick yourself. 

We were very poor- I remember becoming away of it once when I found out howmuch earned and thought about how little that was per person and even then figured out that it wouldn't go very far. Soon after that Dad died and financially things looked up greatly for us.

So did you come home with any money Purple?

Had more I was going tosay but forgotten it and now I am heading off to bed. David went just beofre 9 but it is now 1015 so a reasonable time.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> We were brought up on a small hill farm, and like you, were poor but not aware of the fact. It helped that we were far away from the town so had little need of money to 'do' things as we had tasks to do at home, then were out and about with our friends on foot or later bicycles, none of which cost anything (dad got my bike from the tip and repaired it). Friends in town had to pay to go to the cinema, swim, go horse riding or to the cafés but we didn't have these things available without transport, so never missed them until we were older. We did celebrate Christmas with a tree or holly bush from the farmland, and always had a celebratory dinner, but presents were mainly new clothes for the coming year, with maybe a few toys and books from relatives, and often a selection box of chocolate bars, and the village school put on a children's party, with film show and Santa who brought you a gift of a toy or game, so we all felt quite blessed.
> My younger sister said she always felt too ashamed to bring her senior school friends home as we did not have an indoor WC or light shades on the bare light bulbs, but it had never occurred to me that these were essential, I suppose because I was the eldest so had lived that way for much longer than she! What was really sad was to see the farm accounts after my parents died. Over the early years they made so little money and saved as much as they could but later, when they would have enough spare to improve their lives they never spent an unnecessary penny. Habit of a lifetime, I suppose.
> Sorry for the novel!


Don't apologise- it is always interesting to hear of other's beginnings. This is the farm where your brother now lives?


----------



## jknappva

nicho said:


> Morning everyone from a wet and soggy Sydney. It's so lovely to have a succession of rainy days, although if it lasts for another week as is forecast, I'll be looking forward to some sunshine.
> 
> Darowil's mention of Goolwa and the Murray-Darling Basin (p 8 or 9 I think) reminds me of how much we love the Murray River and the history of the paddle steamers that used to carry so much of our wool in the old days. We have had some great holidays around the Murray, especially the town of Echuca in Victoria which used to be one of the very important loading ports. Now it is a lovely tourist area where some of the old paddle steamers still are used to ferry tourists along the mighty Murray. Here are some photos.


Loved the pictures...I'm getting a look at parts of the world I'll never visit. And it's much more interesting than a travel brochure!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> That is my kind of temperature. Lucky you!


It is likely to get a lot hotter though, given that we are still in Spring and February is normally our hottest month. I can understand though that from late Autumn in Britain, it sounds just what you would like- which reminds me Kate has been to Barcelona- we should be hearing in a day or two how her visit went.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> yes, it's the stuff my brother gave to us. You can get it on Amazon...it's very potent. I just put a little on a washcloth and lay in on my chest to breathe in the fumes, etc. It's working. Although, not sleeping, I am feeling better.


Glad you are feeling better, now, Rookie! Even if not asleep- as you are not online, maybe that has come too!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Loved the novel, and much of it resonated with me - except that our outside lavatory most certainly was not a WC!
> 
> I may not get much time to post today. It is the 12th anniversary of the day I first became a grandma - which is to say it is my eldest granddaughter's 12th birthday, so we will be off shortly to spend some time with the family!
> :thumbup:


Hope you have had a wonderful day- it is so important to be with family! on January 24th I reach the 11th anniversary of grandmahood. So you are a year ahead of me!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (only just) from a grey Surrey. Boy was I tired after our market trip yesterday, but it was well worth it. As well as the market there were a lot of wonderful fabric shops, very tempting and such good prices.
> 
> Sending happy weekend hugs to all and healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Heaves envious sigh, if only? We don't do much character here- just the bigger and more concrete and glass the better in most cases.
Do we gather you caved in and bought?


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> It will make a huge difference - you will hear things you are not even aware of. It opens up the world.


I'm really looking forward to the hearing aids. Hearing loss sort of sneaks up on you....well, it did me...until you stop and think about it...like turning up the tv. And then try to remember the last time you heard bird song or even my cat purring!!! Just hope the rain we're predicted for tomorrow is light. Not looking forward to traveling on the freeway and the bridge/tunnel in pouring rain...even though my daughter is driving. People drive like idiots on the bridge/tunnel in good weather.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Loved the pictures...I'm getting a look at parts of the world I'll never visit. And it's much more interesting than a travel brochure!
> JuneK


Good morning, June! Sunday morning of course. Early Monday here. Slept for quite a while, almost finished my 'coffee' so will head back to bed for a bit- again!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (only just) from a grey Surrey. Boy was I tired after our market trip yesterday, but it was well worth it. As well as the market there were a lot of wonderful fabric shops, very tempting and such good prices.
> 
> Sending happy weekend hugs to all and healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Good afternoon! I can imagine you would be tired after all the walking. Looks like it was a lovely day for sure.

Hugs and healing energies back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, June! Sunday morning of course. Early Monday here. Slept for quite a while, almost finished my 'coffee' so will head back to bed for a bit- again!


Good morning Julie, just saying hi before you head back to bed. The sun has been up for a couple hours here, am ready for a nap myself. The rest of the house is just getting up and about.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm in that same areana....soy milk doesn't sound good to me. However....I have a DS who is VERY allergic to cow's milk (the protein not the lactose). He uses soy milk in his coffee. Has anyone ever cooked with it? Can I use it to substitue for cow's milk....for example in soups that call for cream? Other recipes that call for milk.....there are tons of 'em!
> Carol il/oh


My daughter tried baking with almond milk...was not successful. But I don't know about the soy milk.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

sugarsugar said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone! I have been up for over an hour - read the newspaper and drank my coffee.
> 
> There is a weather warning for all of Western Canada-- We are going to get a huge storm today -- they have weather warnings for our Area and about l00 miles in All directions. It is calling for very strong winds and snow ( a blizzard) and by tomorrow our temperatures will be between -15C and -20 C.
> 
> :shock: :shock: Wow, that is cold!! I cant even imagine it. Take care and stay warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it wasn't as bad as they warned about. Not as much snow but pretty cold. Our winters rarely get above 0 C -- and average around -10C to -25C - sometimes in bad weather it goes lower. We live in it every winter and it is the same as the heat there - you adjust your lives around it.
> 
> Hopefully this is the last cold snowy winter we will have to put up with - if our hopes of going to Vancouver Island (which, still is much colder than you -but much milder than the Prairies and foothils ) come true. It is looking pretty likely that we will go but won't know until our son sells his house and actually decides to go but they say they are going to.. Our summers are around 75Deg. C - 80 deg. C -- which is quite nice actually. We don't get the high heat. I have lived here all my life and when I was younger I loved the cold - skiing, ice skating, tobaganning, it isn't as much fun when you are older though
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Julie, just saying hi before you head back to bed. The sun has been up for a couple hours here, am ready for a nap myself. The rest of the house is just getting up and about.


A long time before we will see the sun this morning, at 2-30 a.m., How cold is it this morning?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> A very rare photo op happening in my kitchen tonight. Had to capture it for the records.
> 
> Little bro(Michael) and big sis (Sara-Mae) baking a cake together. Think the last time this happened Michael was about six. this one is practice for the good one, not sure what they mean but OK.


Love the picture....it's so great when siblings get along and like each other.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Actually it wasn't as bad as they warned about. Not as much snow but pretty cold. Our winters rarely get above 0 C -- and average around -10C to -25C - sometimes in bad weather it goes lower. We live in it every winter and it is the same as the heat there - you adjust your lives around it.
> 
> Hopefully this is the last cold snowy winter we will have to put up with - if our hopes of going to Vancouver Island (which, still is much colder than you -but much milder than the Prairies and foothils ) come true. It is looking pretty likely that we will go but won't know until our son sells his house and actually decides to go but they say they are going to.. Our summers are around 75Deg. C - 80 deg. C -- which is quite nice actually. We don't get the high heat. I have lived here all my life and when I was younger I loved the cold - skiing, ice skating, tobaganning, it isn't as much fun when you are older though


*Shirley* I think that is another senior moment dear, I don't want to be anywhere in 75 - 80 Celsius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

need to do some reading here - I have a few pages to catch up on.

sam[/quote]

So glad you and Aran could spend time together...sounds like it was fun.
and congrats to your grandson!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> I'm really looking forward to the hearing aids. Hearing loss sort of sneaks up on you....well, it did me...until you stop and think about it...like turning up the tv. And then try to remember the last time you heard bird song or even my cat purring!!! Just hope the rain we're predicted for tomorrow is light. Not looking forward to traveling on the freeway and the bridge/tunnel in pouring rain...even though my daughter is driving. People drive like idiots on the bridge/tunnel in good weather.
> JuneK


I hope you find as much difference as I did. nowadays the aids are so great -- I can turn off the microphone in mine in a restaurant or anywhere there are a lot of voices- so that I only hear what is in front of me. It is great - I now sit with the noise behind me and turn that part of the aids off. I have one ear worse than the other, and when I am in my room with the tv (where I sew and knit) I only put one in . They are pricy but my goodness they make a difference.

I go for coffee with a group in our club house and if I forget to put them in I am isolated whereas when they are in I hear everything. they are wonderful. Mine can hardly be seen.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! David said that grass is supposed to be green.
> His comment when I told him that I was having them do a green roof was did he have to help put it on? When I said no, he said fine whatever color doesn't require my help is fine. :roll: :roll:


DAvid is the perfect DH! Sounds like he stays busy enough driving. But I know if you needed his help, you'd get it with a smile.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, DH has already headed to bed, and I'm going to head that way but was fighting with this stupid phone to down load my pictures. Can't wait until June to get a new one.


Good night ) or morning if you are up. I dislike when the phone doesn't cooperate when you want to post pics.

Love the photos the especially the sign in the window. Ashlei got a kick out of it too.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I spent over twenty years having Christmas alone - one does get used to it.
> 
> I always had something to do - something I would never take time to do and that is what I did on Christmas day. one year it was to wall paper the inside of my trunk. some years there was nothing to do so I read or slept - Christmas was never a big celebration in our house growing up - most of the celebration concerned the religious aspect and the real meaning of Christmas. plus - we were really poor so didn't get a whole
> talking about poor. there were five of us and daddy made fifty dollars a sunday - we did have a parsonage but we paid the electric and coal bill - the church paid the phone bill - we had a private line which at that time was unusual. year and years later the sisters and I were talking and laughing about how poor we really were but never knew it. we had all that we needed plus some - we never felt under privileged. sometimes I really miss those days.
> 
> sam


I realize now we were poor when I was growing up but at the time didn't know it. Everyone else was, too!! But we always had a large garden and grand-parents that had a farm so there was always more than enough good food. And our mother made our clothes so we really didn't want for anything.
But standards have changed a lot these days. We didn't have a phone except when I was very young. And my mother didn't get a tv until after I married.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> *Shirley* I think that is another senior moment dear, I don't want to be anywhere in 75 - 80 Celsius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 75'F = 24'C, and 80'F = 27'C
You said you were at 26'C so you are right in that range for your summer!
But yah, the 75-80' celcius would be a tad bit too hot!

Riso is the Italian word for rice. The white rice, brown rice, and red rice are not related to wild rice which is a grass seed. The other rices are all grains. Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Well, DH has already headed to bed, and I'm going to head that way but was fighting with this stupid phone to down load my pictures. Can't wait until June to get a new one.


Love the sign...people know to expect her when they see her!
LOL!
JUneK


----------



## jknappva

On a very sad note, my favorite cousin, who lives here in Dallas, died today or yesterday. We did not even know she had been ill. Apparently, cancer. She was the mother of the young lady who made all the tapes for her daughter when she was terminal,,... and also wrote a book about preparing for the end. Quite a family, and very well known here in town so the memorial will be packed. I'm so sorry my youngest has to leave for Chicago that morning, as she and her son went to college together.... Hopefully, oldest DD can go with mom and I.......



nicho said:


> So sorry to hear this. My sympathies to you.


I'm so sorry. we have to remember the good times!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Sandy said:


> I can't believe that it has been 2 weeks since I last checked in with all of you. My craft bazaar was last weekend so was pretty busy with that. I really did intend to log in last week but it didn't happen. So once again I am totally in the dark as to what is going on with all of you. This week you all have been busy as there are over 32 pages and I am just starting and am also ready to head for bed. Maybe tomorrow will be better for me to catch up (or try to). Off to bed I go. I miss you all. Love and hugs!


Glad you had time to visit again. the good news from last week was Marianne got the results from her biopsy and everything is good. No further treatment needed.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> For those who wonder if we have grey days, I give the following. It is 4.30pm on a November day, this is normally when our temps start to go up to summer heat. It is dull, grey and under 20 degrees C.


I'm sure it's not as cold as that cloudy sky makes it look!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> I'm in a muddle with my mugs- don't think I've sent one today- no order as to when I send them doesn't help.
> UK again, from the same trip that included Egypt and Jordan.
> In 1999 when we returned to Australia we had planned that David would come back early and try and find work. The girls and I would do some last travelling before returning to AUstralia. So we booked the Europe part and planned the English part. But as I have mentioned before Davids father had a heart attack and needed to stay in England until he had had a bypass. So we still did our Europe section but not the England part. One place I was going to take the girls was Ironbridge so I did it a number years later and alone.
> Ironbridge is named for its iron bridge the first iron bridge in the world (and this is what is represented on the mug). It was the centre of the iron industry in England- and thus for the world as it really took off in England. But because of it setting etc it had many other industries such as tiles- some wonderful tiles were produced and other related works. It is an area well set up to show this with many museums etc. As well as a beautiful setting
> As we don't have snow over here- and little enough falls in London most years I still got a great delight coming out one morning and finding the car covered in snow- but a small enough amount for me to still be able to use the car without much problem. This week was alone- Maryanne had gone to Germany to spend time with an exchange student we had had in Australia.


Love your mugs and you have such great memories of where you go them! It's like reliving your vacations!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very dark Great Bend, have been up for a while now.
> 
> Thought I should post coffee, this one is for Gage. I know he might not see it for a bit.
> 
> Back to the race,


Love the coffee!
JK


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> We were brought up on a small hill farm, and like you, were poor but not aware of the fact. It helped that we were far away from the town so had little need of money to 'do' things as we had tasks to do at home, then were out and about with our friends on foot or later bicycles, none of which cost anything (dad got my bike from the tip and repaired it). Friends in town had to pay to go to the cinema, swim, go horse riding or to the cafés but we didn't have these things available without transport, so never missed them until we were older. We did celebrate Christmas with a tree or holly bush from the farmland, and always had a celebratory dinner, but presents were mainly new clothes for the coming year, with maybe a few toys and books from relatives, and often a selection box of chocolate bars, and the village school put on a children's party, with film show and Santa who brought you a gift of a toy or game, so we all felt quite blessed.
> My younger sister said she always felt too ashamed to bring her senior school friends home as we did not have an indoor WC or light shades on the bare light bulbs, but it had never occurred to me that these were essential, I suppose because I was the eldest so had lived that way for much longer than she! What was really sad was to see the farm accounts after my parents died. Over the early years they made so little money and saved as much as they could but later, when they would have enough spare to improve their lives they never spent an unnecessary penny. Habit of a lifetime, I suppose.
> Sorry for the novel!


Please don't apologize...I love hearing about people's history. We didn't have an indoor toilet while I was growing up and a lot of our neighbors didn't have running water in their houses and had to haul it up from a well...my father always put in a pump so Mama would have running water in the kitchen. Even though the houses were always rented.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (only just) from a grey Surrey. Boy was I tired after our market trip yesterday, but it was well worth it. As well as the market there were a lot of wonderful fabric shops, very tempting and such good prices.
> 
> Sending happy weekend hugs to all and healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Love the photos....and all that beautiful yarn! Sounds like a wonderful day!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, June! Sunday morning of course. Early Monday here. Slept for quite a while, almost finished my 'coffee' so will head back to bed for a bit- again!


Morning, Julie!! HOpe you can get some more rest if not sleep.
It's 9:30 here and I'm ready for my mid-morning snack! Breakfast at 5 am doesn't last until noon!!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't think my shot had done anything, and maybe it hasn't but had DH rig up a pulley with ropes and have been puling frozen shoulder up back with it and it is now much better range of motion. If I did ALL the exercises, I might get it entirely healed. Did they give you any exercises?


no because the tendon is completely separated from the shoulder and causes pain, but also there is a lot of Arthritis - I am not allowed to raise my arm higher than the shoulder or lean on it or pull with it or twist it. very limited. The pain has been bad but this last shot really has made a difference.There is a long wait for surgery (3 - 4 years) and at my age the specialist doesn't think surgery is an option as there is a long hard recovery process . I am looking into physical therapy but the doctor says it isn't likely it will help the arthritis and also will irritate the damage. so I will see.


----------



## Designer1234

Finally I am caught up:

Angora - that is so scary -- After Pat's surgery I would wake up 2or 3 times a night to make sure he was breathing .It is so scary

Pacer- I would love to join you when you go to the Wizard of Oz. It sounds like a wonderful program at that school

Julie- I am so glad that you will be with Zara this Christmas - (I love her name)she sounds like a lovely young woman. It will be lovely to be with her family.

cpeterman -- thanks for the recipe -- I have copied it and will use it over Christmas. I am glad you are joining this great group. 

AZsticks-- you are such agood friend to Charlotte. She is constantly in my thoughts and Prayers. I am glad Rick is taking care of himself by resting a bit. It is so stressful when the person you love is sick.

Martina- I hope your mouth improves quickly -- I can just imagine how sore it is. Good luck with the house -- I hope it sells soon for you.

Silverowl - I hope life improves for you - we seem to have highs and lows - I have you in my thoughts and Prayers

Caren -- the picture of the moon reflected on the water is so beautiful. I hope you are keeping your photos and dating them. I am so glad I kept pictures of my work. YOur pictures are outstanding.

Purple -- love the pictures of your market-- that yarn is so lovely. How do you resist all those wonderful stores in London. YOur photos give us all so much pleasure.

Angelam - your daughter sounds like she will do very well. I was a bit like that - I always knew I could look after myself. I applaud her -

Nicho -- won't be much snow on the peaks in July - but the Rockies are still very beautifuil in the summer time. I hope we can figure out a way to meet. Not sure what is happening to us or when. we will keep in touch

Gwen -- I know how relieved you are about Marianne. I applaud you so much for being there for her. I know it made a huge difference knowing you were in the room the night after the surgery- take care of that neck though

Poledra - we had a green roof on our house - and it was my favorite of all our homes over the years. you sound like such an organized worker and with the painting you have done and the work you have put into the house it must be looking really 'spiffy' i admire you so much!

cmaliza - I think you are on the road right now. sounds like a trip I have thought about taking . be safe

Darowil -and Nicho - thanks for the information about the Murray river valley. we never got there although we did get to Adelaide , and around the sydney area and up the coast -

Carol in IL/OH thanks for the kind words about my work on the 'other crafts' section. I really appreciate all the support i have received from you and all my wonderful friends here.

Sam - I have only had cornbread once or twice -but it was good. 

Grandna Paula -- it is good to hear about Beth. Thoughts surround all of you.

Rookie and Puplover-- thanks for finding out about Melody -I never even thought about her being off line.

We are staying home today -- it is pretty chllly out there although not as bad as expected. One thing good about being retired- you don't have to go out unless you feel like it in weather like this. 

I hope I haven't missed anyone - Good thoughts to every one of you! Shirley


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Surrey. I have spent all morning on the computer searching information for our trip next year and I have a few questions that perhaps you will be able to help me with.

1. Are Greyhound buses ok to travel on.

2. Can anyone recommend a hotel for one night in Windsor, Ontario

3. Has anyone heard of caravan.com that do coach trips in the USA
(we have seen one with them that is much cheaper than those on
offer here in the UK and would like to know if they are any good)

That's all at the moment, but I am sure we will think of other things as we get organized.

I was very good at the market yesterday, all I bought was some fabric to make two peticoats, a pair of leg warmers, a skirt,some zips and some raspberries. x


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I have spent all morning on the computer searching information for our trip next year and I have a few questions that perhaps you will be able to help me with.
> 
> 1. Are Greyhound buses ok to travel on.
> 
> 2. Can anyone recommend a hotel for one night in Windsor, Ontario
> 
> 3. Has anyone heard of caravan.com that do coach trips in the USA
> (we have seen one with them that is much cheaper than those on
> offer here in the UK and would like to know if they are any good)
> 
> That's all at the moment, but I am sure we will think of other things as we get organized.
> 
> I was very good at the market yesterday, all I bought was some fabric to make two peticoats, a pair of leg warmers, a skirt,some zips and some raspberries. x


Days Inn in Windsor. The Days Inn hotels are wonderful. They are often my first choice for a hotel because I have so many allergies. I find they are the best. The beds are comfortable for sleeping with my fibromyalgia. Plus you get a continental breakfast in the morning! http://www.daysinn.ca/hotels/ontario/windsor/days-inn-windsor/hotel-overview

I have often travelled by Greyhound Bus when travelling in Canada. They are ok. Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> no because the tendon is completely separated from the shoulder and causes pain, but also there is a lot of Arthritis - I am not allowed to raise my arm higher than the shoulder or lean on it or pull with it or twist it. very limited. The pain has been bad but this last shot really has made a difference.There is a long wait for surgery (3 - 4 years) and at my age the specialist doesn't think surgery is an option as there is a long hard recovery process . I am looking into physical therapy but the doctor says it isn't likely it will help the arthritis and also will irritate the damage. so I will see.


You definitely don't want to do anything that will irritate the shoulder more. Last week my therapist wanted to try a different exercise for my shoulder. I told her immediately that we weren't going to do that one because the action pulled on my back and I'm not going to take a chance with that! She didn't argue.
so glad the shot has made such a difference.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Days Inn in Windsor. The Days Inn hotels are wonderful. They are often my first choice for a hotel because I have so many allergies. I find they are the best. Plus you get a continental breakfast in the morning! http://www.daysinn.ca/hotels/ontario/windsor/days-inn-windsor/hotel-overview
> 
> I have often travelled by Greyhound Bus when travelling in Canada. They are ok. Zoe


Thanks Zoe for such a quick reply. I will look up the hotel now. xx


----------



## jknappva

Here in the U.S. we will be remembering the assassination of Pres. Kennedy this week. It's hard to realize it will be 50 yrs. And even harder to remember that if he had lived he would be 96 yrs old. He was born in May, 1917. The '60's were a hard decade! The one good thing to come out of it was the birth of my youngest daughter.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

nicho said:


> I didn't organise the Alaska part of our trip so I am not completely sure of the details. I think we take a train from Anchorage to Denali and then a coach to Seward to start our cruise. Does the train go through Glennallen? I haven't checked a map yet to even see where Denali is in relation to Anchorage. I'm just hoping we get to see some wildlife - a bear would be great!


No, I think it goes, well, I'm not sure, we took the train to Fairbanks and I'm assuming (which could lead to disaster) that you are taking the same basic path...No, it does go the other direction. But I found this, some really great information and even better, some great videos and pics. 
I hope you will see a bear, moose, caribou, bald eagles...
http://www.alaskatravel.com/alaska-railroad/?gclid=CKvO0ayN7LoCFfA7MgodFgoAWw


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I have spent all morning on the computer searching information for our trip next year and I have a few questions that perhaps you will be able to help me with.
> 
> 1. Are Greyhound buses ok to travel on.
> 
> 2. Can anyone recommend a hotel for one night in Windsor, Ontario
> 
> 3. Has anyone heard of caravan.com that do coach trips in the USA
> (we have seen one with them that is much cheaper than those on
> offer here in the UK and would like to know if they are any good)
> 
> That's all at the moment, but I am sure we will think of other things as we get organized.
> 
> I was very good at the market yesterday, all I bought was some fabric to make two peticoats, a pair of leg warmers, a skirt,some zips and some raspberries. x


In Canada Greyhound is a cheap way to travel. Maybe if you search the area where you are thinking about taking the bus for bus and tour buses you might be able to find something. I would really check into Greyhound before going that route. I know a lot of people travel on it - all over North America . We just didn't have a good experience when we did. However that was just one experience. others might know more .

Travelodge and Best Western are good hotels all across Canada -- Circle 8 is a basic hotel but usually clean - no frills though.They would all be available in Windsor Ontario, as it is a good sized city.

Zoe's suggestion is a good idea - she lives much closer to Windsor than I do. Day's inn is an excellent hotel.

Grey hound is okay I guess but we were not too impressed the only time we traveled with them about 8 years ago. I wouldn't want to turn you off traveling on them but I would check them out - others might have a different opinion.

Maybe you could google motorcoach companies in the area you want to travel. Good luck. the girls in the east would be more knowledgeable than me - We are a LONG way west. We usually stay at the Best Western plus or regular -- they are usually well looked after. If Zoe has stayed at the Day's inn I would try there as I have never stayed in a hotel there.

The Americans might be able to tell you about a motor home (caravan). We have some rental companies - but i imagine you would be interested in finding them in the States ??-


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Monkey hat done.
> Also I added a second set of buttons high up on the dog hat so it can have the ears at 3 different lengths. I much prefer the higher buttoning.


Awe, he's cute!!!! Even in Georgia colors. 
At the rate you are turning those out, you could start a company. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> For those who wonder if we have grey days, I give the following. It is 4.30pm on a November day, this is normally when our temps start to go up to summer heat. It is dull, grey and under 20 degrees C.


Still pretty though.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> David looked at my curling stocking stick and said it s curling. I know how tofix it- supergleu. Came down later and found this awaiting me. All this ideas we come up with and it is so simple!


 :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> I'm in a muddle with my mugs- don't think I've sent one today- no order as to when I send them doesn't help.
> UK again, from the same trip that included Egypt and Jordan.
> In 1999 when we returned to Australia we had planned that David would come back early and try and find work. The girls and I would do some last travelling before returning to AUstralia. So we booked the Europe part and planned the English part. But as I have mentioned before Davids father had a heart attack and needed to stay in England until he had had a bypass. So we still did our Europe section but not the England part. One place I was going to take the girls was Ironbridge so I did it a number years later and alone.
> Ironbridge is named for its iron bridge the first iron bridge in the world (and this is what is represented on the mug). It was the centre of the iron industry in England- and thus for the world as it really took off in England. But because of it setting etc it had many other industries such as tiles- some wonderful tiles were produced and other related works. It is an area well set up to show this with many museums etc. As well as a beautiful setting
> As we don't have snow over here- and little enough falls in London most years I still got a great delight coming out one morning and finding the car covered in snow- but a small enough amount for me to still be able to use the car without much problem. This week was alone- Maryanne had gone to Germany to spend time with an exchange student we had had in Australia.


You have some really pretty mugs with some really interesting stories and history to go with them. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Trying to catch up with you all.
Betty, take care of yourself.
Shirley stay warm.
Jinx, sorry to hear of your loss.
Gwen, keep those animals coming!!!
Julie, so glad you are making Christmas plans, the holidays can be rough for sure .
The rest of you take care of yourselves.
Will be packing up soon to leave for working this week. I think my husband is coming with so that will be nice. Will only be able to be on the Internet a couple of nights so will get way behind for sure. Thanks for all your prayers and support.


----------



## TNS

Kathleendoris said:


> Loved the novel, and much of it resonated with me - except that our outside lavatory most certainly was not a WC!
> 
> I may not get much time to post today. It is the 12th anniversary of the day I first became a grandma - which is to say it is my eldest granddaughter's 12th birthday, so we will be off shortly to spend some time with the family!
> :thumbup:


Hope you will enjoy the birthday party - sure you will even if you are secretly pleased when its over! 
And our outside lav. was not WC either (2 seater, one small hole and one adult size in a beautiful little stone shack, often admired by visitors who were unaware of its function)


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Wonder what the article I read recently was talking about that said it was a grain unrelated to rice? we can get it here but it is very expensive and would rearely use by itself. But know the type of size (Rice a Riso, think it is still around but heven't had since I was a child). But that type of size.
> And I've just seen Rookies answer- which I think is rice a Riso and the tiny pasta I was trying to remember the name of.
> Well that means I will add it to this weeks menus- if can't find pimentos will use jarred red capsicums.


When making Risotto one uses Arborio rice, I have a bag in my cupboard just for that. Here's a recipe that sounds good but haven't tried it yet, maybe next time DH comes in off the road.

Mushroom Risotto

Recipe courtesy Tyler Florence
Show: Food 911Episode: Rice is Nice--Venice CA
Recipe categories: Rice, Cheese, Mushroom more
Recipe Ratings & Reviews(89)

Photo: Mushroom Risotto Recipe
Rated stars out of 5
Rate This Recipe
Read 89 Reviews
Total Time:
--
Yield:
4 to 6 servings
Level:
--
Print Recipe
Full-Page View
Save to Recipe Box
Review Recipe
E-Mail
Share It!

Ingredients
8 cups chicken broth, low sodium
3 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 onion, diced, divided
2 garlic cloves, minced, divided
1 pound fresh portobello and crimini mushrooms, sliced
2 bay leaves
2 tablespoons fresh thyme, chopped
2 tablespoons fresh Italian parsley, chopped
2 tablespoons butter
Salt and pepper
1 tablespoon truffle oil
1-ounce dried porcini mushrooms, wiped of grit
2 cups Arborio rice
1/2 cup dry white wine
1/2 cup fresh Parmesan cheese, grated
Fresh Italian parsley, for garnish
Directions
Heat the chicken broth in a medium saucepan and keep warm over low heat.

Heat 1 tablespoon of oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add 1/2 onion and 1 clove garlic, cook, stirring, until translucent, about 5 minutes. Add the fresh mushrooms, herbs and butter. Saute for 3 to 5 minutes until lightly browned, season with salt and pepper. Drizzle in truffle oil then add the dried porcini mushrooms which were reconstituted in1 cup of warm chicken broth. Season again with salt and fresh cracked pepper. Saute 1 minute then remove from heat and set aside.

Coat a saucepan with remaining 2 tablespoons of oil. Saute the remaining 1/2 onion and garlic clove. Add the rice and stir quickly until it is well-coated and opaque, 1 minute. This step cooks the starchy coating and prevents the grains from sticking. Stir in wine and cook until it is nearly all evaporated.

Now, with a ladle, add 1 cup of the warm broth and cook, stirring, until the rice has absorbed the liquid. Add the remaining broth, 1 cup at a time. Continue to cook and stir, allowing the rice to absorb each addition of broth before adding more. The risotto should be slightly firm and creamy, not mushy. Transfer the mushrooms to the rice mixture. Stir in Parmesan cheese, cook briefly until melted. Top with a drizzle of truffle oil and chopped parsley before serving.

Read more at: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/tyler-florence/mushroom-risotto-recipe/index.html?oc=linkback


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> Jynx so sorry for your loss.


And my condolences also.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> May as well post some photos of the Murray. A couple of years ago Maryanne wanted to have her birthday on a house boat on the river so I will post a few photos from this. May have done so previously but it is long enough ago for many to have forgotten and many newbies as well.


I can see why Maryanne wanted to have her birthday there, absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Please don't apologize...I love hearing about people's history. We didn't have an indoor toilet while I was growing up and a lot of our neighbors didn't have running water in their houses and had to haul it up from a well...my father always put in a pump so Mama would have running water in the kitchen. Even though the houses were always rented.
> JuneK


When I was young my Mother and I lived with her parents. It was in a small village in Hampshire. We had an outside toilet and a pump in the back garden. Grandma had to pump all the water we needed. One day a letter came saying that mains water was going to be run into the village and all houses would be connected. Grandpa said he was having none of that new fangled stuff! He would continue taking water from the well. A tap was put in to the kitchen (the only one in the house) and grandma filled up her bucket from that tap. Grandpa continued using it convinced it still came from the well!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> You get some spectacular skies! I should be able to hook my camera to the computer, but don't have the foggiest idea where the cord is. June is quite a long wait. Worth it I hope!


We do, I was pleasantly surprised by that after moving here. 
Yes, but that's when the contract allows me to upgrade my phone without extra cost.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very dark Great Bend, have been up for a while now.
> 
> Thought I should post coffee, this one is for Gage. I know he might not see it for a bit.
> 
> Back to the race,


That one is great. Hope you racer is doing well.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't apologise- it is always interesting to hear of other's beginnings. This is the farm where your brother now lives?


The very same, although we now have an inside WC! The old one remains, covered in creepers.....


----------



## angelam

Spider said:


> Trying to catch up with you all.
> Betty, take care of yourself.
> Shirley stay warm.
> Jinx, sorry to hear of your loss.
> Gwen, keep those animals coming!!!
> Julie, so glad you are making Christmas plans, the holidays can be rough for sure .
> The rest of you take care of yourselves.
> Will be packing up soon to leave for working this week. I think my husband is coming with so that will be nice. Will only be able to be on the Internet a couple of nights so will get way behind for sure. Thanks for all your prayers and support.


Hope all goes well with your new job. Good luck!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Finally I am caught up:
> 
> Julie- I am so glad that you will be with Zara this Christmas - (I love her name)she sounds like a lovely young woman. It will be lovely to be with her family.
> 
> Shirley


It is very kind of her to think of me. I am just hoping the parents agree- I should hear later today, she said she would be back, because she has no more exams till Thursday.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Please don't apologize...I love hearing about people's history. We didn't have an indoor toilet while I was growing up and a lot of our neighbors didn't have running water in their houses and had to haul it up from a well...my father always put in a pump so Mama would have running water in the kitchen. Even though the houses were always rented.
> JuneK


Our water was from a spring at the bottom of the meadow below the house. Dad had built a collection tank for it by the spring, and once a day one of us would go down there with a can of petrol to run the pump engine which pumped it to another tank in the farm buildings. Before that we used a less reliable spring near the house, bringing pails of water by hand as we needed them. I still remember filling the water boiler beside the kitchen range from a door on the outside wall on wash days, and my uncle installing water pipes into what had been part of a bedroom to make a bathroom. Before that we had baths in a tin bath by the fire on Friday nights. I had the first one, being the youngest in the house in those days, then everyone else bathed in turn, women first until dad had the last one, with some extra hot water added to warm it up. Visitors knew not to come on Friday night. This was until I was about 5 years old, then we had the bathroom!


----------



## Poledra65

TNS said:


> We were brought up on a small hill farm, and like you, were poor but not aware of the fact. It helped that we were far away from the town so had little need of money to 'do' things as we had tasks to do at home, then were out and about with our friends on foot or later bicycles, none of which cost anything (dad got my bike from the tip and repaired it). Friends in town had to pay to go to the cinema, swim, go horse riding or to the cafés but we didn't have these things available without transport, so never missed them until we were older. We did celebrate Christmas with a tree or holly bush from the farmland, and always had a celebratory dinner, but presents were mainly new clothes for the coming year, with maybe a few toys and books from relatives, and often a selection box of chocolate bars, and the village school put on a children's party, with film show and Santa who brought you a gift of a toy or game, so we all felt quite blessed.
> My younger sister said she always felt too ashamed to bring her senior school friends home as we did not have an indoor WC or light shades on the bare light bulbs, but it had never occurred to me that these were essential, I suppose because I was the eldest so had lived that way for much longer than she! What was really sad was to see the farm accounts after my parents died. Over the early years they made so little money and saved as much as they could but later, when they would have enough spare to improve their lives they never spent an unnecessary penny. Habit of a lifetime, I suppose.
> Sorry for the novel!


But they were the best days of our lives, not worrying about what we didn't have because we had so much fun with what we did have. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> Loved the novel, and much of it resonated with me - except that our outside lavatory most certainly was not a WC!
> 
> I may not get much time to post today. It is the 12th anniversary of the day I first became a grandma - which is to say it is my eldest granddaughter's 12th birthday, so we will be off shortly to spend some time with the family!
> :thumbup:


Happy Birthday DEG!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (only just) from a grey Surrey. Boy was I tired after our market trip yesterday, but it was well worth it. As well as the market there were a lot of wonderful fabric shops, very tempting and such good prices.
> 
> Sending happy weekend hugs to all and healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


Ooh, fun and so many fibers to play with. :thumbup: 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Julie, so glad you are making Christmas plans, the holidays can be rough for sure .


Still sorting out for Bronwen's Birthday, and Anniversary, and a few things for overseas. The holiday season is a time one tends to remember those gone before. Especially when you are on your own. Not long till daylight, yoghurt on the make. I might be tempted to make a simple granola for a change to the diet.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> We do, I was pleasantly surprised by that after moving here.
> Yes, but that's when the contract allows me to upgrade my phone without extra cost.


mmmmm, was not thinking of contracts- they can take a long time to run their course!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> DAvid is the perfect DH! Sounds like he stays busy enough driving. But I know if you needed his help, you'd get it with a smile.
> JuneK


LOLOL!! Well he does whatever I ask him but he gives a hard time about it, just because he thinks it's fun to pull my chain. lol The only time I get upset with him is when he leaves soda containers or things sitting around I have to go behind him to pick them all up, I mean after all, he is going back into the kitchen to get something else at some point in time, take it with him... He has gotten much better though, now I rarely have to pick up behind him. See, Nagging works. lolol


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> When I was young my Mother and I lived with her parents. It was in a small village in Hampshire. We had an outside toilet and a pump in the back garden. Grandma had to pump all the water we needed. One day a letter came saying that mains water was going to be run into the village and all houses would be connected. Grandpa said he was having none of that new fangled stuff! He would continue taking water from the well. A tap was put in to the kitchen (the only one in the house) and grandma filled up her bucket from that tap. Grandpa continued using it convinced it still came from the well!


That is funny! :lol: 
I can just imagine your Grandpa as we had lots of older folk who were suspicious of new developments. Even my dad was very leery of electric switches when it eventually came to our farm. I was 8, and dad would wait for me to come in and ask me to switch on the light.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good night ) or morning if you are up. I dislike when the phone doesn't cooperate when you want to post pics.
> 
> Love the photos the especially the sign in the window. Ashlei got a kick out of it too.


LOL!!! Yes, thought y'all would have fun with it, when I saw it I was laughing and Marla had to stop and look and laugh.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> The very same, although we now have an inside WC! The old one remains, covered in creepers.....


I had an outside loo in a rented house as recently as 1978- we had to buy more potties because the kids objected to having to go outside in the frost or rain. I think very few would now not have sewerage.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Days Inn in Windsor. The Days Inn hotels are wonderful. They are often my first choice for a hotel because I have so many allergies. I find they are the best. The beds are comfortable for sleeping with my fibromyalgia. Plus you get a continental breakfast in the morning! http://www.daysinn.ca/hotels/ontario/windsor/days-inn-windsor/hotel-overview
> 
> I have often travelled by Greyhound Bus when travelling in Canada. They are ok. Zoe


I agree with Zoe, I love Days Inn, have never stayed in one in Canada but the ones I've stayed in in Alaska, Texas, and Kansas were great. Greyhound is good too.


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Trying to catch up with you all.
> Betty, take care of yourself.
> Shirley stay warm.
> Jinx, sorry to hear of your loss.
> Gwen, keep those animals coming!!!
> Julie, so glad you are making Christmas plans, the holidays can be rough for sure .
> The rest of you take care of yourselves.
> Will be packing up soon to leave for working this week. I think my husband is coming with so that will be nice. Will only be able to be on the Internet a couple of nights so will get way behind for sure. Thanks for all your prayers and support.


Have a great trip and so hope that the job will be all you could hope and more. Hugs and positive energy going with you.


----------



## gottastch

Good morning to all! Today is cooking/baking day. I want to get a few things made ahead so when dear aunt (DA) is here, I don't have to be so worried about food. Now that I posted our favorite granola recipe (page 23, if you missed it), I'm going to make some to have around here too. Dear sister-in-law really likes it so that might be her hostess gift for when we go to her house for the Johnson Thanksgiving  

So sorry to hear of others' trials, tribulations and losses. I'm so thankful for all of you; we help get each other through a lot of things, don't we? XOXOXOXO

I also really like to read all the happy things too; makes one really feel blessed!!!!

I'm working on a baby blanket now that is based on the Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth. I started with a slip knot on my needle and then knit into the front and back of that stitch. Next row: slip 1 purlwise, kfb. Next row, slip 1 purlwise, kfb, knit the rest, and so on. I'm not going to make the yarn over...want the fabric to be solid. When it gets as wide as I want, I will start to decrease...slip 1 purlwise, k2tog, knit the rest, until I am back down to one stitch again and I have a neat square. The yarn is Red Heart's Super Saver in yellow, medium weight #4. Then I have a variegated in all the baby colors, same weight, that I'm going to make a lace edging that attaches to the blanket as I go around...really makes a nice join and I think will look pretty. Wish me luck...my mind's eye sometimes sees things that aren't possible but that doesn't stop me. A few tugs on the yarn and I will be back to square one again to try something new, if this doesn't work out. I changed the lace edging pattern slightly. The "right side" are the even rows and I want the "right side" to be the odd rows so I did a crocheted provisional cast-on and started on row 2. When I get all the way around, I'm hoping to end with row 10 and do the knit kitchener stitch to join (acting as the knit row 1)...hope that all made sense


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Wonder what the article I read recently was talking about that said it was a grain unrelated to rice? we can get it here but it is very expensive and would rearely use by itself. But know the type of size (Rice a Riso, think it is still around but heven't had since I was a child). But that type of size.
> And I've just seen Rookies answer- which I think is rice a Riso and the tiny pasta I was trying to remember the name of.
> Well that means I will add it to this weeks menus- if can't find pimentos will use jarred red capsicums.


Yes, I wonder too. There are wild rice fields in Minnesota, as I recall and, at one time, only Native Americans could grow,and harvest. I'm sure that is no longer the case....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> so sad to die alone. Condolences.


Thank you. I am sure she was not alone. She has 3 remaining children and some very close firends who would not have let her hide from them......


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> I was told, or read somewhere, that wild rice is from a grass which is not in the same botanical family as rice; it's really just a grass seed. It certainly is very much more grass seed shaped than rice.


Huh, I may be totally wrong, just because we refer to it as wild rice in this country and I have seen the fields, doesn't mean I'm agriculturally correct. I'll have to do,some research here.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear this sad news. My deepest sympathies. Her's was one of the books we all read when we were facing Shaun's passing. I think it's what prompted him to publish the book "Letters to Bryce" for their son. Prayers for the family.


Thanks,,,, I'm sure Erin would be thrilled to know she motivated one person to leave a legacy for their child. Peyton is now at Duke university. I know she has to watched all the tapes, but they are there for when she is ready. Meanwhile, she has two new little brothers and a loving family......


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Jynx how sad to lose your favourite cousin- maybe they hadn't told you becuase you were so sick yourself.


 That is partially true, as I found out DH was aware she was I'll from mutual friends, but did not want me to be trying to help when not up to it. Also, Luanne and Tom were prone to close ranks on their very immediate ( children only) family in times of crisis. They wanted too handle themselves and not involve others..


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> The pumpkins are ready to stuff and decorate with leaves, stalks and tendrils.
> 
> ~~~Rookie, where did you get the pattern for the pumpkins? I have one, but it is proving very tough! I'd like to check yours out & see if it is more feasible for me.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> carol il/oh


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> I'm really looking forward to the hearing aids. Hearing loss sort of sneaks up on you....well, it did me...until you stop and think about it...like turning up the tv. And then try to remember the last time you heard bird song or even my cat purring!!! Just hope the rain we're predicted for tomorrow is light. Not looking forward to traveling on the freeway and the bridge/tunnel in pouring rain...even though my daughter is driving. People drive like idiots on the bridge/tunnel in good weather.
> JuneK


It will make a world of difference..... I remember when grandpa got his first ones. He would turn them off because of all the "noise" he hadn't heard in so long. DH still does not like noisy restaurants with his, as there is too much feedback, but they can adjust them quite well nowadays.


----------



## Marianne818

Bulldog said:


> Hi ya'll,
> Have been lurking for a while. It has been so busy here...taking care of Angie, cleaning house and all.
> I got my hair cut yesterday, Jynx. Really it is just trimmed. I hate my hair! I stopped coloring it (and it took forever for the color to grow off), and my thyroid not working has wreaked havoc on it. My beautician told me it is in the worse shape ever. I already knew that. When I fix it, I wash it, dry it, curl it, tease it, pick it, cry, and pray...maybe not in that order.
> Jim has an appointment with the orthopedist Monday to check his knee out. I sure hope they get to the root of his pain.
> I have two pairs of socks going and four boot cuffs to make. I am working on the gray ones now with the mock cable design. I am going to make three different styles.
> I am using Cascade Heritage on Allyson's socks and man have I had problems with the yarn splitting.
> I am also trying to tighten up on my pearl stitches. I don't like a long thread from a knit stitch to or from the pearl stitch.
> The best news I have had in a long time is that Marianne is o.k. Thank God for answered prayer.
> Jynx, it is good to see you posting.
> Glad ya'll found Melody was o.k. Sure she is busy with the house selling and hunting.
> Spider, congrats on your job, honey. I am still praying for hubby.
> Kaye, you are such a sweetheart. I just love to read your postings.
> I sure hope someone will post Kathy's square so we can see what we need to live up to. HA HA. I am not a designer. I have to have a pattern.
> Sam, thank you for all the hard work you do for us. I know you have a crown in Heaven!
> cpeterman...welcome to the forum. Of coarse we would like some recipes.
> If I am not posting, don't worry about me. I am lurking when I can. It's just I am being spread in all directions right now. I love you all dearly...Betty


{{{{{{{{{{{Betty}}}}}}}}}}} :thumbup: :thumbup: I have missed you my friend!!! I'm not a designer either.. and am stumped at what pattern I will use for my squares... oh well.. not going to worry till I can get my mind wrapped around finishing Christmas gifts!!! 
Keeping you and yours always in my heart and prayers dear one!!


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> I hope she can too or at least help me locate a set.
> The moon shinning on the pond tonight reminds me of Dave's midnight wave napkin ring.  A lovely sight, makes me smile.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Railyn said:


> You and me both. I am fairly adventurious with food but just can't bring myself to try soy milk. Had it as a child and still remember how horrible it was. I do use almond milk as "real" milk doesn't agree with me but I use very little of it also.


I do love the almond milk both the vanilla and the unflavored!! I cannot tolerate soy or regular milk, both break me out in a bad rash and if I have too much, severe pains, fever and a trip to the ER :thumbdown: I like that the almond milk has a long shelf life also, as I am the only one that uses it, but with my cereal addiction it only last a week :roll: :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

AZ Sticks said:


> I am feeling such relief that Marianne is on the mend, melody is just busy, Charlotte is making progress, Jynx is doing so well, and in general we all seem to be on a healthier trend .... This has been a rough stretch for our group and the fact that we have each other's back is evident on every page. I just want to say thanks to all of you for being you! Luv- AZ


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Bobglory said:


> Marianne it's so good to see you back!
> 
> Gigi


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> no because the tendon is completely separated from the shoulder and causes pain, but also there is a lot of Arthritis - I am not allowed to raise my arm higher than the shoulder or lean on it or pull with it or twist it. very limited. The pain has been bad but this last shot really has made a difference.There is a long wait for surgery (3 - 4 years) and at my age the specialist doesn't think surgery is an option as there is a long hard recovery process . I am looking into physical therapy but the doctor says it isn't likely it will help the arthritis and also will irritate the damage. so I will see.


As long as the shots are giving you relief,, that is the important thing. DD has had to have the bursa shaved on her shoulder. The shots help most of the time but she needs them more often than allowed so has to go to two,different Dr.s. the games we have to play to keep moving!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

I use rice milk which has a slightly nutty flavour and is a bit lighter than almond milk. There are quite a few alternatives to milk nowadays.


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks to everyone for your advise re. hotels and greyhound.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Those sandbars that you can see in the great photo often close up and block of the mouth to the river (this really is the mouth for the huge long river system!). So frequently there are dredgers there removing the sand to keep the mouth open. There are weirs/locks or whatever youwan tto call them all along the system now but in the days of the paddelsteamers teh river would dry up every year so that the paddlesteamers couldn't keep running- so it was a very unreliable emans of transport.
> You would think that with all my trips to Goolwa that I would have some photos- but can't find any. Nearest I can get is a photo of a photo of the Oscar W the paddleboat that still operates in Goolwa. This photo comes from a pub in Echuca and I will include a few shots of done up paddle steamers from Echuca. And a view of gum trees.


~~~Love the baby boat! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> Days Inn in Windsor. The Days Inn hotels are wonderful. They are often my first choice for a hotel because I have so many allergies. I find they are the best. The beds are comfortable for sleeping with my fibromyalgia. Plus you get a continental breakfast in the morning! http://www.daysinn.ca/hotels/ontario/windsor/days-inn-windsor/hotel-overview
> 
> I have often travelled by Greyhound Bus when travelling in Canada. They are ok. Zoe


Greyhound is a well know. Name in US as well. Sometimes the stations are in a less desirable part of town, but that is somewhat inherent of the mode of transportation. As to the caravan company, I've never heard of them. If they are in US, you can check with Better Business Bureau to see if there are complaints against them, etc.


----------



## gottastch

Hahaha, Marianne! I'm not a designer either...I used the knitting graph paper to make my chart and just put together some knit and purl stitches and hoped it would look good


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Greyhound is a well know. Name in US as well. Sometimes the stations are in a less desirable part of town, but that is somewhat inherent of the mode of transportation. As to the caravan company, I've never heard of them. If they are in US, you can check with Better Business Bureau to see if there are complaints against them, etc.


Hi JYnx and thank you. Londy has requested a brochure from Caravan.com but it's not turned up yet. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> Hahaha, Marianne! I'm not a designer either...I used the knitting graph paper to make my chartand just put together some knit and purl stitches and hoped it would look good


In my book that's called designing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> This is the recipe that we like, Carol:
> 
> *Olive Oil Granola*
> 
> Recipe is from: A Sweet Spoonful blog
> Yield: 8-9 cups
> 
> This recipe is forgiving; feel free to use your own mixture of nuts and dried fruits. Play around with different olive oils; its amazing how a fruitier oil conveys that taste, once baked.
> 
> 3 cups rolled old-fashioned oats (not instant)
> 1 cup raw pecan halves
> 3/4 cup sliced, raw almonds
> 1/2 cup raw pumpkin seeds
> 1/2 cup sweetened coconut (right from the bag)
> 1/4 cup sesame seeds
> 3/4 cup dried cherries
> 3/4 cup real maple syrup
> 1/2 tsp. pure vanilla extract
> 1/2 cup olive oil
> 1/4 cup packed light brown sugar
> 1 tsp. salt
> 1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
> 1/2 tsp. ground cardamom
> 
> Preheat the oven to 300 F (convection oven to 275 F). With the exception of the dried cherries, mix all the ingredients together in a big bowl and spoon out onto a large, rimmed baking sheet.
> 
> Bake Times:
> - Convection Oven: 35-40 minutes, stir every 15 minutes
> - Standard Oven: 45 minutes, stir every 10 minutes
> 
> Granola will be done when its golden brown and well toasted. Remove from the oven and stir in the dried cherries. Let cool completely. Eat plain or serve with yogurt and fruit.
> 
> NOTES
> If you cant find raw seeds, you can use the already processed ones, just cut back on the salt in the recipe and add the processed nuts in after the granola has baked. Any dried fruit you use should be added in after baking as well. The coconut can be baked or added in after baking, your preference.
> 
> I've used all kinds of mixed, dried fruits and nuts and this always comes out great! If you try it, let us all know your results


~~~Thank you Kathy....looks good! Will try it!


----------



## gottastch

PurpleFi said:


> In my book that's called designing :thumbup: :thumbup:


I was calling it doodling with lots of erasing


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, UGA is the Bulldogs. Of course this isn't a bulldog. I do have a Knit Your Own Dog book and it has the English Bulldog in it which is the mascot. I'm going to try to make one...eventually.
> Still have 2 hats to go....


Gwen, my animal hat making sister, you are amazing!! When do you sleep???? On that note, no sleep again last night, last looked at the clock at 6 am.. slept until 10 till 10.. ROFL. Need to be looking for a pattern, football starts soon and I promised C I'd be in with her today.. she does so much for me, I know she is lonely since I spend so much time in my room lately. 
Will finish catching up during half time!!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> I agree with Zoe, I love Days Inn, have never stayed in one in Canada but the ones I've stayed in in Alaska, Texas, and Kansas were great. Greyhound is good too.


I've had good and bad experiences with Days Inn. I think the ones that are franchises are the ones I was not pleased with. Have stayed in ones in Charleston,S.C. and Kissimee/Orlando, Fl and they were fantastic.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

That shop looks wonderful....



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (only just) from a grey Surrey. Boy was I tired after our market trip yesterday, but it was well worth it. As well as the market there were a lot of wonderful fabric shops, very tempting and such good prices.
> 
> Sending happy weekend hugs to all and healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{Betty}}}}}}}}}}} :thumbup: :thumbup: I have missed you my friend!!! I'm not a designer either.. and am stumped at what pattern I will use for my squares... oh well.. not going to worry till I can get my mind wrapped around finishing Christmas gifts!!!
> Keeping you and yours always in my heart and prayers dear one!!


Mine will not be original, other than color choices and embellishments. I just pray the quake comes out right! I have several the right size laying around, but I don't normally do a slip stitch edge, so they aren't acceptable. I'll worry about it much later....


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{Betty}}}}}}}}}}} :thumbup: :thumbup: I have missed you my friend!!! I'm not a designer either.. and am stumped at what pattern I will use for my squares... oh well.. not going to worry till I can get my mind wrapped around finishing Christmas gifts!!!
> Keeping you and yours always in my heart and prayers dear one!!


Morning, Marianne...or rather good afternoon...just realized it's after noon!
Hope you, Mom and Cindi are doing well this Sun.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

Angora1 said:


> Oh my, just got the scare of my life. The phone rang and it is almost 11 am and it didn't wake DH. He's had a cold and also had some minor stuff done at the doctor's, but all was fine and recovering from the cold with a hoarse voice. When the phone didn't wake him after he's been sleeping so long I checked and couldn't see him breathing. Put my hand in front of his noise and there is warm air coming calmly out. Phew. I know his grandfather died in his 50's and his dad had a heart attack in his 60's and has had many problems since. That's another reason we changed our diet. Although we know we all have that appointment to go to our real home, I'm just glad it wasn't today for him. Glad it turned out to be a funny thing. I left the phone off the hook without hanging up on this commercial call for seniors and hope they get a huge phone bill for just talking to me. They probably have an auto turn off since it was an auto call anyway but best thing is DH is with me for another day. By the way, after the worry about several members on here recently, I want you all to know that when my time comes it will be a time of celebration. I love my life and want to be here as long as forever, but when I do go home it will be with lots of funny memories and ways I made people laugh or feel better I hope. I would like people to truly celebrate and I will look down and I'll tip my needles to you. Hey, maybe they have a section for knitters up there too. :thumbup:
> I do want to go out with a party.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Hi JYnx and thank you. Londy has requested a brochure from Caravan.com but it's not turned up yet. xx


There is a company called Dan Diepert that does special
Ty trips, like autumn color, etc. and I have used them. Excellent.. Don't know all their starting but may be blue to,join them e route?...or ask your hotel choices for references to local companies.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Greyhound is a well know. Name in US as well. Sometimes the stations are in a less desirable part of town, but that is somewhat inherent of the mode of transportation. As to the caravan company, I've never heard of them. If they are in US, you can check with Better Business Bureau to see if there are complaints against them, etc.


I think one of the national bus tour companies is Gray Lines. I think that's the name...have to check it. Yes, that's the name. I used them in Boston and also Arizona. Was very well pleased with them. They may be in Canada as well.
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> sorry - have been away from the computer all day - slept late - then a quick breakfast - then shower and got ready to meet aran in bowling green for coffee (at a place called "grounds for thought" - a huge coffee/used book store) and then later for dinner. just got home around ten. it was good to see aran and we had a great time talking and knitting together. he was working on the cable dishcloth he is going to teach at the nest kap. it is about an hour or so to bowling green - not quite 100 miles round trip. as a side note - I have a grandson who will graduate from bowling green this year with a teaching degree in special ed.
> 
> it is 59° out but feels much colder - windy and feels realy damp. it is trying to rain but not doing too much yet - thin we are to get more tomorrow.
> 
> hickory was certainly glad to see me when I got home. she really does not like me to be gone very long.
> 
> need to do some reading here - I have a few pages to catch up on.
> 
> sam


~~~Glad you had a good time with Aran. Early Congrats to your GS. Spec Ed teachers are very special themselves! Their tasks are SO demanding. Requires people of soft hearts and lots of patience & love.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have so enjoyed hearing of your many travels. The pictures of the river and house boat are wonderful. Thanks for posting these.



darowil said:


> May as well post some photos of the Murray. A couple of years ago Maryanne wanted to have her birthday on a house boat on the river so I will post a few photos from this. May have done so previously but it is long enough ago for many to have forgotten and many newbies as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Caught up.so,to,e to,go paint tires and then see how much of the day I have left for other pursuits. Talk later.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> I just hit Quote Message.


~~~I don't have quote message....I do have quote reply, but that only gives me the last posting....sometimes folks include the posting before that. How?
CArol il/oh


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> I was calling it doodling with lots of erasing


No matter what the process is, its the end result that counts. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks Jynx and June. All added to my list. In fact it is now a huge purple folder!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lurker 2 said:


> Will you be able to get a shot of everyone wearing their hats? It would be wonderful to see the result of all this creativity!


I hope to be able to. Hannah's will be solo though since she won't be here at Christmas.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The 1960's were a very tough decade for me as well...we lost my father in 1962, my friend lost his father that same year. Four of my brothers went off to the service during those years...only one ended up in the VietNam conflict though, thankfully. But, it was also the decade in which I graduated H.S. and moved to Chicago to start this wonderful life I am now leading....It's a lot of good and a lot of sad, but it is the fabric of our lives!



jknappva said:


> Here in the U.S. we will be remembering the assassination of Pres. Kennedy this week. It's hard to realize it will be 50 yrs. And even harder to remember that if he had lived he would be 96 yrs old. He was born in May, 1917. The '60's were a hard decade! The one good thing to come out of it was the birth of my youngest daughter.
> JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> As long as the shots are giving you relief,, that is the important thing. DD has had to have the bursa shaved on her shoulder. The shots help most of the time but she needs them more often than allowed so has to go to two,different Dr.s. the games we have to play to keep moving!!!!!


That wouldn't work up here as all are paid for by our Alberta Blue cross so there is no way you could double up without their knowing it.

It was explained to me by the doctor that gives me the shots that they don't want to give a shot anymore than 4 times a year, (3 months apart) as they lose the results if the shots are given more often. He said that it used to be every 6 months with a larger dose but then they found that a smaller dose every 3 months works well and doesn't build up a resistance to it.I asked him if they could increase the number of shots over a year and he said no that it would lose its ability to be successful in helping the pain.

If the shots are spot on - I usually can get relief for nearly the whole three months. If they are not exactly where they should be it is less successful. This time I knew it would be a good one as I never felt anything at all after the small amount of freezing. other times the needle hurt quite a lot and it only worked for abut a month if that. I will be interested to see how long it is this good with this shot. It does give me a break from the pain or at least a 90% break - and when it is really bad between shots I use a pain killer. right now I don't need any pain killer at all, not even tylenol.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Do you mean what is in the shaded box? You hit quote reply when you respond. You can delete parts of it if it is lengthy. You go to the bottom and reply. Never mind. You have already done that. I guess I don't understand the question.


~~~Sometimes people show not only the last posting, but the one before that. How does one get that into one's reply? So I could have my response to 2 postings...the last one and the next to last one. I don't think people are re-typing it.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite keen to try it for variety!


~~~Oh DO! It is SO good! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Time, at the distance I am, is the hardest to achieve!


~~~For me, too


----------



## Gweniepooh

TNS said:


> I was told, or read somewhere, that wild rice is from a grass which is not in the same botanical family as rice; it's really just a grass seed. It certainly is very much more grass seed shaped than rice.[/quote
> 
> Learn something new every day. Fascinating.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm having some difficulty with the filling, but will send the pattern to you plus a picture of them all done up.



cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pumpkins are ready to stuff and decorate with leaves, stalks and tendrils.
> 
> ~~~Rookie, where did you get the pattern for the pumpkins? I have one, but it is proving very tough! I'd like to check yours out & see if it is more feasible for me.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> carol il/oh
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love it....I like the color also.



gottastch said:


> Hahaha, Marianne!  I'm not a designer either...I used the knitting graph paper to make my chart and just put together some knit and purl stitches and hoped it would look good


----------



## RookieRetiree

You can highlight the original posting and then paste it into where (quote reply) you are making your comment. It's how I print individual postings too...Just highlight, right click and then print highlighted area only.

~~~Sometimes people show not only the last posting, but the one before that. How does one get that into one's reply? So I could have my response to 2 postings...the last one and the next to last one. I don't think people are re-typing it. (highlighted and printed into the posting).
Carol il/oh



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I don't have quote message....I do have quote reply, but that only gives me the last posting....sometimes folks include the posting before that. How?
> CArol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Yah, Texas Tech just biffed it to Baylor too. DH is just happy that it was a Texas team they lost to but I was really rooting for Tech. Oh well. You have my condolences on your loss.


~~~Thanks, you too.


----------



## Marianne818

angelam said:


> This is what my other daughter does. She will walk your dog, come in and feed it/play with it while you're at work. She will also look after it overnight if you're away. She'll also baby sit, pick up your child from school and take it home until Mum/Dad gets home. House sit Granny if you need a break. You name it she'll do it....for a fee!


I wish she was in my area... LOL.. have researched and nothing like this close by. Pet sitters and kennels for the furbabies, but nothing for Senior care.. lucky to have good neighbors as friends :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

I've been trying to catch up, but need to stop and rest for a bit.. neck and shoulders get tired sitting up staring at the computer for very long.. LOL. 
C has made me a nice spot on the couch to relax and watch some football with her! She even put the tea kettle on!! I am on page 20 of 42 at this time.. who knows what it will be on by halftime, :thumbup: :thumbup: but this will help mark my spot as they say :lol: 
Loves, hugs and always in my heart, thoughts and prayers


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> On a very sad note, my favorite cousin, who lives here in Dallas, died today or yesterday. We did not even know she had been ill. Apparently, cancer. She was the mother of the young lady who made all the tapes for her daughter when she was terminal,,... and also wrote a book about preparing for the end. Quite a family, and very well known here in town so the memorial will be packed. I'm so sorry my youngest has to leave for Chicago that morning, as she and her son went to college together.... Hopefully, oldest DD can go with mom and I.......


~~~Very sorry, Jynx. Focus on the good memories.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~well said AZ & Poledra....
> Question...how does one also get the message before this one into your reply?
> CArol il/oh
> 
> I copy the part I want of the first message and then after doing quote reply I paste in the previous message.
> 
> When doing Quote Reply I try to shorten the really long posts to the part I am replying to so they won't all be so long.


~~~aahhhh...makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I don't have quote message....I do have quote reply, but that only gives me the last posting....sometimes folks include the posting before that. How?
> CArol il/oh


Maybe they use 'cut and paste' you could do that in 'word', before with my machine- but most of the time it will not, any longer.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I hope to be able to. Hannah's will be solo though since she won't be here at Christmas.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Yikes....we are under a tornado watch...it's raining "cats & dogs" at the moment...and DS is due to land in 70 minutes.
 I wonder if they will even let them take off from Cleveland. I LOVE a good rain storm....but not today! Keep your fingers crossed for safe flights for all!
However...the football game is still being played...??
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh DO! It is SO good! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


once upon a time the site allowed copies of everything in the posting, but I think it must have been taking up too much room. But I can see the problem here- probably only Carol and I would no this is in reference to cornbread.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~For me, too


Once again the first part of the post fails to show up- I can correct this only with extreme difficulty, and I am too mean to go out and replace the laptop with one that will accept copy and paste- or get a technician to look at it- I just persevere. Edit: Here we are talking of the distance to our grandchildren.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yikes....we are under a tornado watch...it's raining "cats & dogs" at the moment...and DS is due to land in 70 minutes.
> I wonder if they will even let them take off from Cleveland. I LOVE a good rain storm....but not today! Keep your fingers crossed for safe flights for all!
> However...the football game is still being played...??
> Carol il/oh


It is nerve wracking when the weather closes in on flights. Will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## AZ Sticks

I am 20 pages behind - but I saw this and wanted to get it posted for those of you lucky enough to have little ones for Thanksgiving Day guests - I wish I had a flock of these up and down the dining room table on Turkey Day!! 
http://igottacreate.blogspot.com/2013/11/standing-hand-turkey-tutorial-template.html
I'll try and check back later - my Sunday is half gone and I really haven't accomplished much of anything today!!! It's usually my day to "piddle" around and work on little projects that are more fun than work..... but I haven't gotten there yet!!!


----------



## cmaliza

DS called...he is still on the ground. Safe! The football game is delayed at least until 2:30. Puplover...are you in the path of things? Rookie...how are you? The heavy heavy rain has passed, but the tornado winds are supposed to pass over us in about 35 minutes. Someone is in Aurora....are you safe? The weatherman is saying we are in a "PDF"...a "particularly dangerous situation". A rather un-scientific, but descriptive phrase. At least we still have electricity...for now! Keep those fingers & toes crossed, please! Carol il/oh


----------



## AZ Sticks

Carol I just saw that the game has been delayed and they are having people take shelter in the stadium. Everyone be safe - find an inside room with no windows or get to your basement....


cmaliza said:


> DS called...he is still on the ground. Safe! The football game is delayed at least until 2:30. Puplover...are you in the path of things? Rookie...how are you? The heavy heavy rain has passed, but the tornado winds are supposed to pass over us in about 35 minutes. Someone is in Aurora....are you safe? The weatherman is saying we are in a "PDF"...a "particularly dangerous situation". A rather un-scientific, but descriptive phrase. At least we still have electricity...for now! Keep those fingers & toes crossed, please! Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Hahaha, Marianne! I'm not a designer either...I used the knitting graph paper to make my chart and just put together some knit and purl stitches and hoped it would look good


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> In my book that's called designing :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yep, in my book too. You do it and don't even realize you have. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> I've been trying to catch up, but need to stop and rest for a bit.. neck and shoulders get tired sitting up staring at the computer for very long.. LOL.
> C has made me a nice spot on the couch to relax and watch some football with her! She even put the tea kettle on!! I am on page 20 of 42 at this time.. who knows what it will be on by halftime, :thumbup: :thumbup: but this will help mark my spot as they say :lol:
> Loves, hugs and always in my heart, thoughts and prayers


So glad you have a cosy, comfy place to watch football with C! She's taking great care of you as we knew she would.
Enjoy!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yikes....we are under a tornado watch...it's raining "cats & dogs" at the moment...and DS is due to land in 70 minutes.
> I wonder if they will even let them take off from Cleveland. I LOVE a good rain storm....but not today! Keep your fingers crossed for safe flights for all!
> However...the football game is still being played...??
> Carol il/oh


I heard there was the possibility of really bad weather in your area. Praying the tornado goes around you or skips your area!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yikes....we are under a tornado watch...it's raining "cats & dogs" at the moment...and DS is due to land in 70 minutes.
> I wonder if they will even let them take off from Cleveland. I LOVE a good rain storm....but not today! Keep your fingers crossed for safe flights for all!
> However...the football game is still being played...??
> Carol il/oh


Holy cow! Hope son is safe. You stay safe also.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> DS called...he is still on the ground. Safe! The football game is delayed at least until 2:30. Puplover...are you in the path of things? Rookie...how are you? The heavy heavy rain has passed, but the tornado winds are supposed to pass over us in about 35 minutes. Someone is in Aurora....are you safe? The weatherman is saying we are in a "PDF"...a "particularly dangerous situation". A rather un-scientific, but descriptive phrase. At least we still have electricity...for now! Keep those fingers & toes crossed, please! Carol il/oh


Wonderful that he is on the ground, hope and pray that it passes with no real damage to anyone or anything. Everything is crossed


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Wonder what the article I read recently was talking about that said it was a grain unrelated to rice? we can get it here but it is very expensive and would rearely use by itself. But know the type of size (Rice a Riso, think it is still around but heven't had since I was a child). But that type of size.
> And I've just seen Rookies answer- which I think is rice a Riso and the tiny pasta I was trying to remember the name of.
> Well that means I will add it to this weeks menus- if can't find pimentos will use jarred red capsicums.


Were you thinking if cous cous (not sure on spelling)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Game is now stopped and his flight probably won't take off from Cleveland...those shorter flights are held while the longer ones are brought in safely..I've spent quite a bit of time at the Cleveland, Columbus, Louisville, Minneapolis, etc. waiting for clearance to take off. I'm sure he's safe...you can track his flight on "flytetracker" or something like it.

Winds were very strong here---I now know that it was the barometric pressure that was having me feel so lousy...much better now that the pressure is easing. My body is better at forecasting storms sometimes than the forecasters.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yikes....we are under a tornado watch...it's raining "cats & dogs" at the moment...and DS is due to land in 70 minutes.
> I wonder if they will even let them take off from Cleveland. I LOVE a good rain storm....but not today! Keep your fingers crossed for safe flights for all!
> However...the football game is still being played...??
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks to everyone for your advise re. hotels and greyhound.


The caravan company from what I could find online seems to be more of a tour company. Showing you points of interest etc. Greyhound is strickly travel they tell you nothing about nothing. If just travel is something you are looking at have you checked the trains? IMHO train would be preferable to Greyhound bus. May be cheaper also.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Ceili -- in Aurora---are you safe? Hope so!! Looks like the worst part has passed...some very high winds. We'll have to look out for flash flooding in our area...being on the Metra rail line, we have plenty of viaducts (roads that go under the train tressels/tracks) and those flood very quickly.



cmaliza said:


> DS called...he is still on the ground. Safe! The football game is delayed at least until 2:30. Puplover...are you in the path of things? Rookie...how are you? The heavy heavy rain has passed, but the tornado winds are supposed to pass over us in about 35 minutes. Someone is in Aurora....are you safe? The weatherman is saying we are in a "PDF"...a "particularly dangerous situation". A rather un-scientific, but descriptive phrase. At least we still have electricity...for now! Keep those fingers & toes crossed, please! Carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I don't have quote message....I do have quote reply, but that only gives me the last posting....sometimes folks include the posting before that. How?
> CArol il/oh


Thats when you need to cut and paste. Quote reply only does the last reply.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> once upon a time the site allowed copies of everything in the posting, but I think it must have been taking up too much room. But I can see the problem here- probably only Carol and I would no this is in reference to cornbread.


Julie, thank you! I was going nuts way back to Kaye stating she has some Bobs Red Mill in the cabinet, trying to figure out what you guys were talking about! Thats what happens when you skim I guess. I love corn bread some people prefer it more sweet and make it with honey or something I dont. I hope you enjoy it when you get to try it. DH is making chili and I'm thinking cornbread sounds good with it maybe with some cheese in the cornbread.


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, my adds popping up are now from Greyhound Bus Tickets. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Julie, thank you! I was going nuts way back to Kaye stating she has some Bobs Red Mill in the cabinet, trying to figure out what you guys were talking about! Thats what happens when you skim I guess. I love corn bread some people prefer it more sweet and make it with honey or something I dont. I hope you enjoy it when you get to try it. DH is making chili and I'm thinking cornbread sounds good with it maybe with some cheese in the cornbread.


I am pretty sure it is like polenta, that, I have made, and like.


----------



## gottastch

PurpleFi said:


> No matter what the process is, its the end result that counts. xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

cmaliza said:


> DS called...he is still on the ground. Safe! The football game is delayed at least until 2:30. Puplover...are you in the path of things? Rookie...how are you? The heavy heavy rain has passed, but the tornado winds are supposed to pass over us in about 35 minutes. Someone is in Aurora....are you safe? The weatherman is saying we are in a "PDF"...a "particularly dangerous situation". A rather un-scientific, but descriptive phrase. At least we still have electricity...for now! Keep those fingers & toes crossed, please! Carol il/oh


We are safe here so far, the worst of it so far has gone North and South of us. Heard that about half the town of Washington has been wiped out (about an hour or so South and West of me I believe), Bloomington which us 30 mikes South where oldest DS luves (he is here right now) had baseball size hail and rotations reported as did Lexington which is 20 miles South and Cornell which us 15 miles North. Wind is still crazy, the tire swing is really whipping around! Wind warning here till 9pm and tornado till 4 pm, only 2 more hours for that. Hope everyone is safe!!


----------



## gottastch

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it....I like the color also.


Many thanks


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yikes....we are under a tornado watch...it's raining "cats & dogs" at the moment...and DS is due to land in 70 minutes.
> I wonder if they will even let them take off from Cleveland. I LOVE a good rain storm....but not today! Keep your fingers crossed for safe flights for all!
> However...the football game is still being played...??
> Carol il/oh


I do hope everyone stays safe in the path of these tornados.


----------



## iamsam

I forgot to say anything the last time but cudos to bob for keeping the houses from being built. that would certainly do something to the deer population. personally - I would prefer the deer for neighbors.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> We've tried a lot of commercial products, a lot of "folk" remedies and a 6 ft. fence - these must be "super deer" or something. Nothing seems to deter them - and it's the sheer numbers - we can see pretty far from the upstairs windows, and with binoculars we've counted over 50 some mornings! And as Bob says, that's just the ones that have their heads up - some you can't see because they are grazing or they aren't fully grown yet. Nobody on this stretch of road has a vegetable garden. I have 2 flower beds in the front yard - one is small, the other is quite large ( and getting bigger every year), but they seem to never bother those. The last two years I've planted a few tomatoes among the flowers, and they've left those alone - maybe next summer I'll try a few peppers just to see what happens!! :lol: :lol: Love, Paula


----------



## iamsam

what are you stuffing the pumpkins with?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That is very scarey...Angora, glad DH is alright...and Caren, best to be on the careful side of things and have monitors or something in place.
> 
> Brain isn't functioning too well today...not sure if it's the Olbas tea plus oil on chest and feet and antihistamines or just the head cold in general, but am not trying to do anything on the knitting projects. The pumpkins are ready to stuff and decorate with leaves, stalks and tendrils. The Christmas stocking is sitting here on about row 30 which means I'm starting to see the intarsia picture coming along--I really like it. And the yarn, needles and pattern are right here for DS's socks...these are to be a size 14 so another big size....hope I'm doing better tomorrow so I can make some more progress.


----------



## Pup lover

Finally sat and looked at the fair isle cowl, ended up having to rip back about 2 inches as I had a very hard time trying to figure if both strands were on the same row. Oh well wont take long to get back to where I was and finish it off

Trixie is glued to my lap she does not like the wind. DS said she was scratching at his door when the wind started last night. Am amazed the holidays are almost here again. 

Off to knit and cuddle a pup. Stay safe and enjoy your day.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## iamsam

that's kind of expensive even for me daralene. lol but wouldn't it be fun to knit with it.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver, Thought you might enjoy this site:
> http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/bagsmith-stitch-bump-merino-yarn-p-5699.html


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> We are safe here so far, the worst of it so far has gone North and South of us. Heard that about half the town of Washington has been wiped out (about an hour or so South and West of me I believe), Bloomington which us 30 mikes South where oldest DS luves (he is here right now) had baseball size hail and rotations reported as did Lexington which is 20 miles South and Cornell which us 15 miles North. Wind is still crazy, the tire swing is really whipping around! Wind warning here till 9pm and tornado till 4 pm, only 2 more hours for that. Hope everyone is safe!!


We just have high wind warnings until 4am, we are just getting the outside edges of things. There are worse warnings on both sides of me. Once again stuck in the middle.


----------



## iamsam

how do you paint a trip on your house?

did you put a metal roof on your house?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The green sure makes the whole house look so much better. My neighbor across the street wants to go halvsies on a scaffold and for us to help each other paint the trip on our houses in the spring. Sounds like a winner to me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pretty sure it is like polenta, that, I have made, and like.


They are both made with corn meal but corn bread is a much more cake like consistency, crumbly and yummy. We just had polenta the other night with curry.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> We are safe here so far, the worst of it so far has gone North and South of us. Heard that about half the town of Washington has been wiped out (about an hour or so South and West of me I believe), Bloomington which us 30 mikes South where oldest DS luves (he is here right now) had baseball size hail and rotations reported as did Lexington which is 20 miles South and Cornell which us 15 miles North. Wind is still crazy, the tire swing is really whipping around! Wind warning here till 9pm and tornado till 4 pm, only 2 more hours for that. Hope everyone is safe!!


Glad you son is there with you and was not on the road or anything. That is scary and it's awful that towns are just torn apart. Stay safe everyone in the area.


----------



## iamsam

I want the Emmylou to live on - how great would that be.

sam



darowil said:


> Those sandbars that you can see in the great photo often close up and block of the mouth to the river (this really is the mouth for the huge long river system!). So frequently there are dredgers there removing the sand to keep the mouth open. There are weirs/locks or whatever youwan tto call them all along the system now but in the days of the paddelsteamers teh river would dry up every year so that the paddlesteamers couldn't keep running- so it was a very unreliable emans of transport.
> You would think that with all my trips to Goolwa that I would have some photos- but can't find any. Nearest I can get is a photo of a photo of the Oscar W the paddleboat that still operates in Goolwa. This photo comes from a pub in Echuca and I will include a few shots of done up paddle steamers from Echuca. And a view of gum trees.


----------



## angelam

cmaliza said:


> DS called...he is still on the ground. Safe! The football game is delayed at least until 2:30. Puplover...are you in the path of things? Rookie...how are you? The heavy heavy rain has passed, but the tornado winds are supposed to pass over us in about 35 minutes. Someone is in Aurora....are you safe? The weatherman is saying we are in a "PDF"...a "particularly dangerous situation". A rather un-scientific, but descriptive phrase. At least we still have electricity...for now! Keep those fingers & toes crossed, please! Carol il/oh


Fingers and toes crossed. Hope DS arrives home safely


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> how do you paint a trip on your house?
> 
> did you put a metal roof on your house?
> 
> sam


Oh, that was supposed to be trim.  No it's green shingles/tiles, not sure the technical term. They took off the metal roof that was on the garage though and put the tiles on that also.


----------



## iamsam

here are two recipes for baked oatmeal - I have made the second recipe quite often - besides what they call for I have added chopped nut and as many dried fruits as I could get into it and still have some oatmeal. it is good hot or cold.

sam

Baked Oatmeal Recipe

Yield: 9 Servings
Ingredients
	3 cups quick-cooking oats
	1 cup packed brown sugar
	2 teaspoons baking powder
	1 teaspoon salt
	1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
	2 eggs
	1 cup milk
	1/2 cup butter, melted
	Additional milk
Directions
	In a large bowl, combine the oats, brown sugar, baking powder, salt and cinnamon. In another bowl, whisk the eggs, milk and butter. Stir into oat mixture until blended. 
	Spoon into a greased 9-in. square baking pan. Bake at 350° for 40-45 minutes or until set. Serve warm with milk. Yield: 9 servings.
Nutritional Facts One serving equals 318 calories, 14 g fat (7 g saturated fat), 78 mg cholesterol, 492 mg sodium, 43 g carbohydrate, 3 g fiber, 7 g protein. 
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Baked-Oatmeal

Baked Oatmeal I 
Yield 8 servings

Ingredients
	1/2 cup vegetable oil 
	3/4 cup white sugar 
	2 eggs 
	1 cup milk 
	1/2 teaspoon salt 
	1 tablespoon baking powder 
	3 cups quick cooking oats 
	1/2 cup raisins 
	2 tablespoons brown sugar 
	1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
Directions
1.	Beat together oil and sugar. Mix in eggs, milk, salt, baking powder, oatmeal. Beat well then stir in raisins. Pour into a lightly grease pie pan. Sprinkle with brown sugar and cinnamon. Refrigerate overnight. 
2.	The next morning, preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
3.	Bake in preheated oven until firm, about 35 minutes. Serve hot. 
Amount Per Serving Calories: 378 | Total Fat: 17.8g



cmaliza said:


> Has anyone ever made granola? My DS requested some, but really didn't give me any guidelines. He said just look on the Internet.....BIG help!...there are SO many recipes! And directions all over the place! pfui. You can cook it from 15 to 80 minutes! The mixes are all sorts....any recommendations?
> Carol il/oh


----------



## angelam

Fingers crossed for all those in the paths of tornados and storms. Stay safe x


----------



## iamsam

this sounds really good - thanks for sharing Kathy.

sam



gottastch said:


> This is the recipe that we like, Carol:
> 
> *Olive Oil Granola*
> 
> Recipe is from: A Sweet Spoonful blog
> Yield: 8-9 cups
> 
> This recipe is forgiving; feel free to use your own mixture of nuts and dried fruits. Play around with different olive oils; its amazing how a fruitier oil conveys that taste, once baked.
> 
> 3 cups rolled old-fashioned oats (not instant)
> 1 cup raw pecan halves
> 3/4 cup sliced, raw almonds
> 1/2 cup raw pumpkin seeds
> 1/2 cup sweetened coconut (right from the bag)
> 1/4 cup sesame seeds
> 3/4 cup dried cherries
> 3/4 cup real maple syrup
> 1/2 tsp. pure vanilla extract
> 1/2 cup olive oil
> 1/4 cup packed light brown sugar
> 1 tsp. salt
> 1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon
> 1/2 tsp. ground cardamom
> 
> Preheat the oven to 300 F (convection oven to 275 F). With the exception of the dried cherries, mix all the ingredients together in a big bowl and spoon out onto a large, rimmed baking sheet.
> 
> Bake Times:
> - Convection Oven: 35-40 minutes, stir every 15 minutes
> - Standard Oven: 45 minutes, stir every 10 minutes
> 
> Granola will be done when its golden brown and well toasted. Remove from the oven and stir in the dried cherries. Let cool completely. Eat plain or serve with yogurt and fruit.
> 
> NOTES
> If you cant find raw seeds, you can use the already processed ones, just cut back on the salt in the recipe and add the processed nuts in after the granola has baked. Any dried fruit you use should be added in after baking as well. The coconut can be baked or added in after baking, your preference.
> 
> I've used all kinds of mixed, dried fruits and nuts and this always comes out great! If you try it, let us all know your results


----------



## iamsam

do I hear recipe here - what does Gerry do to the portobellos?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> We are not vegetarians, but the portobellos that DH does like a hamburger are fantastic so I think they would work well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> They are both made with corn meal but corn bread is a much more cake like consistency, crumbly and yummy. We just had polenta the other night with curry.


right! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that was supposed to be trim.  No it's green shingles/tiles, not sure the technical term. They took off the metal roof that was on the garage though and put the tiles on that also.


Very smart!


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, I'm with you. Much rather have deer than Neighbors.
Hope everyone safe tornado doesn't happen.
Maya and I had neighbourhood. Going to straighten "craft" room. Finished scarf for my son. Will work on doll dress when I go to spend time with dogs I'm sitting. Think ill pull Stoll for daughter out of craft room Angola get back to that too.


----------



## Tessadele

darowil said:


> I'm in a muddle with my mugs- don't think I've sent one today- no order as to when I send them doesn't help.
> ....... One place I was going to take the girls was Ironbridge so I did it a number years later and alone.
> Ironbridge is named for its iron bridge the first iron bridge in the world (and this is what is represented on the mug). It was the centre of the iron industry in England- and thus for the world as it really took off in England. But because of it setting etc it had many other industries such as tiles- some wonderful tiles were produced and other related works. It is an area well set up to show this with many museums etc. As well as a beautiful setting
> As we don't have snow over here- and little enough falls in London most years I still got a great delight coming out one morning and finding the car covered in snow- but a small enough amount for me to still be able to use the car without much problem. This week was alone- Maryanne had gone to Germany to spend time with an exchange student we had had in Australia.


Ironbridge is a good place to visit, interesting historically as well as visibly. I took a couple of my GC there for a history lesson, they always enjoyed our visits to museums, factories etc. My eldest GS went with the school when he was 11, I asked him what he liked best & he said the Youth Hostel they were staying in, it was such a beautiful building. Never mind the bridge & other attractions !! Why am I not surprised that he's now studying for his PhD.(Arch.) at the Bartlett, UCL? The others enjoyed decorating plates in the china factory.

Tessa.


----------



## iamsam

here are a few - I need to ask Heidi about the one we use - make use I remember it all. guess I should have called it a pudding but as I remember it puffs up like a soufflé. very tasty.

sam

Corn Pudding

© Stephanie Shih 
1.	1 1/2 tablespoons butter 
2.	1 onion, chopped 
3.	1 green bell pepper, chopped 
4.	1 red bell pepper, chopped 
5.	1 1/4-pound piece smoked ham, such as Black Forest, cut into 1/2-inch pieces 
6.	3/4 teaspoon salt 
7.	1/2 teaspoon fresh-ground black pepper 
8.	1 cup fresh (from about 2 ears) or frozen corn kernels 
9.	1 1/2 cups half-and-half 
10.	6 eggs 
11.	1 1/2 teaspoons sugar 
12.	1/8 teaspoon cayenne 
13.	1/4 pound Monterey jack, grated (about 1 cup) 
1.	Heat the oven to 350°. Butter an 8-by-12-inch baking dish or another shallow baking dish of about the same size. In a medium nonstick frying pan, melt the butter over moderately low heat. Add the onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until translucent, about 5 minutes. Add the bell peppers and cook, stirring occasionally, until the peppers are tender, about 5 minutes more. Stir in the ham, salt, and black pepper and cook, stirring, for 1 minute. Set aside to cool. 
2.	Meanwhile, combine the corn and half-and-half in a blender or food processor and puree until smooth. Add the eggs, sugar, and cayenne. Blend thoroughly. 
3.	Spoon the bell-pepper mixture into the prepared baking dish and then sprinkle the Monterey jack over the top. Pour the egg mixture over all. Bake until a toothpick inserted in the center of the pudding comes out clean, about 40 minutes. 
Notes Variations 
Omit the ham for a meatless version, or replace it with crumbled cooked chorizo for a spicier pudding.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/corn-pudding?xid=DAILY072212CornPudding

this one is from sorlenna -

Corn Pudding recipe--found it!

1 can cream style corn
1 cup milk
2 eggs
2 tblsp flour
2 tblsp sugar (you can leave out)
1 tsp salt
dash of pepper
1 stick (8 tblsp or 1/2 cup) butter, melted

Mix all together and pour into lightly greased pan. Bake for 30-40 minutes at 350F or until set.

I have doubled this for family dinners, using one can cream corn and one can regular corn, well drained. That gives it a bit more texture.

Sorlenna/tp

this one from our joe

Corn Casserole
1 12 oz canned creamed corn
1 12 oz canned whole kernel corn
3 beaten eggs 
2 T dehydrated onion
1 4 oz canned chopped green chiles
1 stick melted butter
1 box jiffy cornbread mix
Use a rectangular pyrex dish
Preheat oven 350 degrees

In bowl place melted butter, add beaten eggs, the 2 cans of corn do not drain chiles add cornbread mix, mix all ingredients together until smooth and creamy. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes. Serves 6.

I hope this all you want.I hope I have not forgotten any others that you wanted. Let me know toots. Joe/ktp.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~DUH.....Sam...where is that recipe :?: :?: That sounds so scrumptious!


----------



## Tessadele

TNS said:


> Love all the Murray river pics and paddle steamers, Nico and Darowil have posted. Makes me think of childhood story books and exotic holidays..........also trips on the Waverley on the river Clyde, which Lurker may know about (from outside Glasgow)


Julian & I have had a couple of trips on the Waverley round the Isle of Wight. It's just as exciting for an adult as it is for kids. We appreciate the history, also I like to pretend I'm Mark Twain. Lol.

Tessa.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nicho said:


> Hi Angora, how are you tonight? How are things in upstate New York? Looks like it is just you and part of the Aussie contingent on at the moment. I'll have to sign off soon to prepare some dinner here. Was thinking spaghetti bolognaise but might make chili con carne instead. Wet and cool here - a good night for chili!


It was absolutely gorgeous here yesterday. I had no idea as I was in the house, but a friend came over with no coat on and children were playing outside with no coats. What a lovely surprise. Hope you enjoyed your chili.

Today is a different matter, still warm but cooler and raining. Met my BFF for lunch at a little cafe modeled after cafes in Italy and France. Sadly, she has lost her job. They needed someone with more experience and although it sounded like a good fit, they put her off in a room all by herself and she had so many questions. Two college degrees and she has been a secretary before going back to school but everything is so different now. Two years of job hunting and now looking again. Her spirit is absolutely amazing. She was down for a while but now she is resolute and looking again. What an inspirational person she is to be around. She could have rightfully been crying. I just don't know how she does it. After a great meal there were lots of hugs. I was just in shock when she said they let her go. She took it so well and said she understood, although they could have done better training before putting her off by herself.


----------



## Tessadele

RookieRetiree said:


> Re: KeHinkle visit:
> Good to hear that she was able to visit. I look forward to her return to the tea party.


Me too, & the sooner the better.

Tessa.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover wrote:
We are safe here so far, the worst of it so far has gone North and South of us. Heard that about half the town of Washington has been wiped out (about an hour or so South and West of me I believe), Bloomington which us 30 mikes South where oldest DS luves (he is here right now) had baseball size hail and rotations reported as did Lexington which is 20 miles South and Cornell which us 15 miles North. Wind is still crazy, the tire swing is really whipping around! Wind warning here till 9pm and tornado till 4 pm, only 2 more hours for that. Hope everyone is safe!!

+++++++++++++++
So glad you are ok but my heart goes out to all those caught in the devastation. Baseball size hail and rotations, how awful. Sounds like Australia and you are getting the same weather. Strange that my dream was of a huge black storm with the whole storm rotating down to the ground. Just huge. I spent my time trying to get everyone to notice and get out to the car. That was night before last. I will have to look on the news to find out more. Hugs dear and stay safe. This makes me wonder about the funnel cloud behind the tree in a photo I posted a few days ago. Didn't touch down that I know of. Just saw a photo of Washington, Ill. Nothing left standing. I hope the death toll won't be high.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I like to put jalepenoes and cheddar cheese and corn kernels in the cornbread that I have with chilli....you can find many recipes on the internet...I haven't found a "perfect" one yet...but most of them are pretty good. I saw a segment of MarthaBakes with Martha Stewart and she had some great breads -- one that was a very different cornbread.

http://www.pbs.org/food/recipes/dutch-oven-green-chili-corn-bread/

http://www.marthastewart.com/910541/custard-filled-corn-bread?search_key=Martha%20Bakes%20corn%20bread
This second one is all I could find for this recipe...on MarthaBakes, she did this recipe in the cast iron skillet...it looked awesome. If I can find where it's written out, I'll post it.

Here it is:

http://www.marthastewart.com/342423/custard-filled-cornbread



Pup lover said:


> Julie, thank you! I was going nuts way back to Kaye stating she has some Bobs Red Mill in the cabinet, trying to figure out what you guys were talking about! Thats what happens when you skim I guess. I love corn bread some people prefer it more sweet and make it with honey or something I dont. I hope you enjoy it when you get to try it. DH is making chili and I'm thinking cornbread sounds good with it maybe with some cheese in the cornbread.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just fiber fill....but I wanted them to have some contour so ran some yarn from top to bottom every couple of inches to create an indent, but I'm am struggling a bit to get it even.



thewren said:


> what are you stuffing the pumpkins with?
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you son is there with you and was not on the road or anything. That is scary and it's awful that towns are just torn apart. Stay safe everyone in the area.


pictures of the tornado area are on TV now. I hope you all are safe. It says 50 million people are in the path of the tornado -- so scary. no report of injuries so far.

Prayers go out for all of you. It is huge!! please check in when you are all right. They now say that it just missed Chicago they moved the crowd out of Soldier's field (I think that is the name) Peoria seems to be right in its path. CBC says it is moving l00 Km per hour west to east and Detroit is in its path . Oh dear. Please take care and sign in when you can. It seems one bad weather system after another all over the place. Prayers are with everyone in its path.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Fingers crossed for all those in the paths of tornados and storms. Stay safe x


Yes I know rather scary from some of the reports I've seen. Please stay safe


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is so sad...training is so important...and how a company brings an employee "onboard" is very important...it should include a team up or buddy system for the first few weeks where that person helps them get to know the new company procedures, practices, expectations, etc. Hoping and praying that something else comes along soon.



Angora1 said:


> It was absolutely gorgeous here yesterday. I had no idea as I was in the house, but a friend came over with no coat on and children were playing outside with no coats. What a lovely surprise. Hope you enjoyed your chili.
> 
> Today is a different matter, still warm but cooler and raining. Met my BFF for lunch at a little cafe modeled after cafes in Italy and France. Sadly, she has lost her job. They needed someone with more experience and although it sounded like a good fit, they put her off in a room all by herself and she had so many questions. Two college degrees and she has been a secretary before going back to school but everything is so different now. Two years of job hunting and now looking again. Her spirit is absolutely amazing. She was down for a while but now she is resolute and looking again. What an inspirational person she is to be around. She could have rightfully been crying. I just don't know how she does it. After a great meal there were lots of hugs. I was just in shock when she said they let her go. She took it so well and said she understood, although they could have done better training before putting her off by herself.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> It was absolutely gorgeous here yesterday. I had no idea as I was in the house, but a friend came over with no coat on and children were playing outside with no coats. What a lovely surprise. Hope you enjoyed your chili.
> 
> Today is a different matter, still warm but cooler and raining. Met my BFF for lunch at a little cafe modeled after cafes in Italy and France. Sadly, she has lost her job. They needed someone with more experience and although it sounded like a good fit, they put her off in a room all by herself and she had so many questions. Two college degrees and she has been a secretary before going back to school but everything is so different now. Two years of job hunting and now looking again. Her spirit is absolutely amazing. She was down for a while but now she is resolute and looking again. What an inspirational person she is to be around. She could have rightfully been crying. I just don't know how she does it. After a great meal there were lots of hugs. I was just in shock when she said they let her go. She took it so well and said she understood, although they could have done better training before putting her off by herself.


Oh no!! It is a good thing that she can stay positive and keep her spirits. I so hope that she gets something permanent soon. I think, unfortunately, that that is about how it is in so many jobs, they give basic training then drop you on your own and expect you to know everything, sink or swim. A very sad thing.


----------



## kehinkle

Have been watching the weather report for the midwest. I hope everyone in the paths of the storms are staying safe. Thoughts are with you all at this time.

Katby


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Have been watching the weather report for the midwest. I hope everyone in the paths of the storms are staying safe. Thoughts are with you all at this time.
> 
> Katby


Hi Kathy, stay safe wherever you are on the road, hope you are nowhere near the storms. 
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

Rookie and Poledra...You are so right. She loved the company and the people there. She handled it so professionally and just moved on. Away we go again. So proud of her. She is younger than me but in her 50's.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza wrote:
DS called...he is still on the ground. Safe! The football game is delayed at least until 2:30. Puplover...are you in the path of things? Rookie...how are you? The heavy heavy rain has passed, but the tornado winds are supposed to pass over us in about 35 minutes. Someone is in Aurora....are you safe? The weatherman is saying we are in a "PDF"...a "particularly dangerous situation". A rather un-scientific, but descriptive phrase. At least we still have electricity...for now! Keep those fingers & toes crossed, please! Carol il/oh

___________________
So glad your son is safe. Please, all our dear friends in the path of these storms take cover. Oh my Carol, I have everything that can be crossed, crossed.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, my adds popping up are now from Greyhound Bus Tickets. lolol


I have been getting ads for Days Inn locations! lol, Poledra, I think travels may be in our future???? lol, Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> The caravan company from what I could find online seems to be more of a tour company. Showing you points of interest etc. Greyhound is strickly travel they tell you nothing about nothing. If just travel is something you are looking at have you checked the trains? IMHO train would be preferable to Greyhound bus. May be cheaper also.


Thanks for the advice. Greyhound is just for a shortish journey between towns that don't have trains. We plan to take the train from Windsor to Toronto when we are in Canada. And Caravan.com do a 8 day coach tour around New England to see the fall colour. All we need to do is take a boat somewhere and then we will have all types of transport covered! I have ruled out riding a horse :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, my adds popping up are now from Greyhound Bus Tickets. lolol


Oops, sorry - my fault


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> I have been getting ads for Days Inn locations! lol, Poledra, I think travels may be in our future???? lol, Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> that's kind of expensive even for me daralene. lol but wouldn't it be fun to knit with it.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver, Thought you might enjoy this site:
> http://www.dreamweaveryarns.com/catalog/bagsmith-stitch-bump-merino-yarn-p-5699.html
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even look at the prices. LOL just quite taken with the name. Yes, it would be quite an experience to knit with.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Oops, sorry - my fault


 :XD: :XD: I don't mind, they are going to post an add about something anyway. :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the advice. Greyhound is just for a shortish journey between towns that don't have trains. We plan to take the train from Windsor to Toronto when we are in Canada. And Caravan.com do a 8 day coach tour around New England to see the fall colour. All we need to do is take a boat somewhere and then we will have all types of transport covered! I have ruled out riding a horse :lol:


There are boat "tours" that take in the Niagara Falls. You may want to check them. Also visit the butterfly gardens at Niagara on the Lake (a town).
There are boat cruises that take a few days and they are for tourists who would like to travel a bit on the St Lawrence seaway. These originate in Canada and I would imagine that there are also some that are in the USA. Zoe 

Here is one website:
http://www.canadacruise.com/?source=google

I did take in a dinner cruise when I was in Toronto. I never regretted it! Check some of these out:
http://www.torontotours.net/?event=offer.type&productType=DINNERCRUISE&mpt=560&ctt_id=1735140&ctt_adnw=Google&ctt_ch=ps&ctt_entity=tc&ctt_cli=11x23045x69391x513164&ctt_kw=dinner%20boat%20cruise%20toronto&ctt_adid=25974272292&ctt_nwtype=search&gclid=CIf4scfs7LoCFUJlMgodtVQAsA


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> I have been getting ads for Days Inn locations! lol, Poledra, I think travels may be in our future???? lol, Zoe


My fault - again!!!


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> I have been getting ads for Days Inn locations! lol, Poledra, I think travels may be in our future???? lol, Zoe


I am getting Viking River cruises! :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yikes....we are under a tornado watch...it's raining "cats & dogs" at the moment...and DS is due to land in 70 minutes.
> I wonder if they will even let them take off from Cleveland. I LOVE a good rain storm....but not today! Keep your fingers crossed for safe flights for all!
> However...the football game is still being played...??
> Carol il/oh


DH was coming in one time for a landing and as I was driving up to the airport I saw a cloud over me rotating right at his time to land. Tornado did touch down but East of us by a few miles and they let the plane know so it waited till the cell had gone by to land. Glad to hear he is safely on the ground.


----------



## NanaCaren

kehinkle said:


> Have been watching the weather report for the midwest. I hope everyone in the paths of the storms are staying safe. Thoughts are with you all at this time.
> 
> Katby


HI sorry I missed you  Stay safe out there, I hope you aren't in the path of any of these storms. HUGS


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> There are boat "tours" that take in the Niagara Falls. You may want to check them. Also visit the butterfly gardens at Niagara on the Lake (a town).
> There are boat cruises that take a few days and they are for tourists who would like to travel a bit on the St Lawrence seaway. These originate in Canada and I would imagine that there are also some that are in the USA. Zoe


We had thought of a short trip from Toronto, we think we will be there about 4 days.


----------



## iamsam

how are you people doing in Illinois and Indiana - we are having tornado and high wind warnings - the wind is gusting up to sixty miles an hour - we have a limb down so far. I love storms. don't think this one is going to get much worse - rain - lightening and thunder. great fun. hickory isn't upset so quess it isn't too bad yet. i'll wave as I fly by.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~If you remember the stories....write them down. For Bronwen and others. Those are precious memories and connections to earlier times and people.


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> There are boat "tours" that take in the Niagara Falls. You may want to check them. Also visit the butterfly gardens at Niagara on the Lake (a town).
> There are boat cruises that take a few days and they are for tourists who would like to travel a bit on the St Lawrence seaway. These originate in Canada and I would imagine that there are also some that are in the USA. Zoe


Go to Niagara falls, and take the 'Queen of the Mist' boat cruise right up to the falls - and you will have it all covered. It is worth the trip there --


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I am getting Viking River cruises! :XD:


We get there ads on our tv all the time. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Go to Niagara falls, and take the 'Queen of the Mist' boat cruise right up to the falls - and you will have it all covered. It is worth the trip there --


Niagra is on our list :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

and expensive yarn to go with them.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Fun, thanks for that she sure has some nice patterns.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> how are you people doing in Illinois and Indiana - we are having tornado and high wind warnings - the wind is gusting up to sixty miles an hour - we have a limb down so far. I love storms. don't think this one is going to get much worse - rain - lightening and thunder. great fun. hickory isn't upset so quess it isn't too bad yet. i'll wave as I fly by.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, do you realize the tornado is following our planned route for next year :thumbdown:


----------



## Pup lover

thewren said:


> here are a few - I need to ask Heidi about the one we use - make use I remember it all. guess I should have called it a pudding but as I remember it puffs up like a soufflé. very tasty.
> 
> sam
> 
> Corn Pudding
> 
> this one is from sorlenna -
> 
> Corn Pudding recipe--found it!
> 
> 1 can cream style corn
> 1 cup milk
> 2 eggs
> 2 tblsp flour
> 2 tblsp sugar (you can leave out)
> 1 tsp salt
> dash of pepper
> 1 stick (8 tblsp or 1/2 cup) butter, melted
> 
> Mix all together and pour into lightly greased pan. Bake for 30-40 minutes at 350F or until set.
> 
> I have doubled this for family dinners, using one can cream corn and one can regular corn, well drained. That gives it a bit more texture.
> 
> Sorlenna/tp
> 
> My DH makes this at the holidays with the addition of a can of regular corn and drained oysters yuck!! And crushed crackers on top. Oysters do not agree with me.


----------



## iamsam

this is a blended family - jacop is gary's second son - a really nice man - will make a good teacher.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Always a good day when you meet up with friends to chat, knit and have coffee/ tea. Didn't realize you had a grandson old enough to be nearly finished college/ university.
> It is 46f out but feels warmer, no breeze at all.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sometimes people show not only the last posting, but the one before that. How does one get that into one's reply? So I could have my response to 2 postings...the last one and the next to last one. I don't think people are re-typing it.
> Carol il/oh


I see you got the previous posts already explaining this. I am working backwards and thought you missed the explanations.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the advice. Greyhound is just for a shortish journey between towns that don't have trains. We plan to take the train from Windsor to Toronto when we are in Canada. And Caravan.com do a 8 day coach tour around New England to see the fall colour. All we need to do is take a boat somewhere and then we will have all types of transport covered! I have ruled out riding a horse :lol:


There are boat tours around the Thousand Islands, you can see our famous Bolt Castle and Singer Castle. I have stayed in Signer Castle, it is lovely inside a lot of history.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Just fiber fill....but I wanted them to have some contour so ran some yarn from top to bottom every couple of inches to create an indent, but I'm am struggling a bit to get it even.


Real pumpkins are not even so yours dont have to be either! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> Go to Niagara falls, and take the 'Queen of the Mist' boat cruise right up to the falls - and you will have it all covered. It is worth the trip there --


The Maid of the Mist retired this year in September. My brother and his family were on one of the last excursions. I dont know about the Queen of the Mist. Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I am getting Viking River cruises! :XD:


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> how are you people doing in Illinois and Indiana - we are having tornado and high wind warnings - the wind is gusting up to sixty miles an hour - we have a limb down so far. I love storms. don't think this one is going to get much worse - rain - lightening and thunder. great fun. hickory isn't upset so quess it isn't too bad yet. i'll wave as I fly by.
> 
> sam


I hope it doesn't get close to you.


----------



## 5mmdpns

5mmdpns said:


> There are boat "tours" that take in the Niagara Falls. You may want to check them. Also visit the butterfly gardens at Niagara on the Lake (a town).
> There are boat cruises that take a few days and they are for tourists who would like to travel a bit on the St Lawrence seaway. These originate in Canada and I would imagine that there are also some that are in the USA. Zoe
> 
> Here is one website:
> http://www.canadacruise.com/?source=google
> 
> I did take in a dinner cruise when I was in Toronto. I never regretted it! Check some of these out:
> http://www.torontotours.net/?event=offer.type&productType=DINNERCRUISE&mpt=560&ctt_id=1735140&ctt_adnw=Google&ctt_ch=ps&ctt_entity=tc&ctt_cli=11x23045x69391x513164&ctt_kw=dinner%20boat%20cruise%20toronto&ctt_adid=25974272292&ctt_nwtype=search&gclid=CIf4scfs7LoCFUJlMgodtVQAsA


I am reposting here as I went back and added some editing and websites. Zoe 

Maid of the Mist does not operate on the Canadian side of the Niagara Falls starting next year.
http://www.niagarafallstourism.com/play/falls-experiences/maid-of-the-mist/


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> There are boat tours around the Thousand Islands, you can see our famous Bolt Castle and Singer Castle. I have stayed in Signer Castle, it is lovely inside a lot of history.


Hi Caren, going to google that now. Thanks. Everyone is being so kind


----------



## Designer1234

kehinkle said:


> Have been watching the weather report for the midwest. I hope everyone in the paths of the storms are staying safe. Thoughts are with you all at this time.
> 
> Katby


Nice to see your post Kathy - are you anywhere near the storms? keep safe. I hope you aren't near it.

I just corrected this post -- I meat I hope you aren't near it. Not sure whether it is spell check or me.


----------



## cmaliza

DS called...he is still on the ground. Safe! The football game is delayed at least until 2:30. Puplover...are you in the path of things? Rookie...how are you? The heavy heavy rain has passed, but the tornado winds are supposed to pass over us in about 35 minutes. Someone is in Aurora....are you safe? The weatherman is saying we are in a "PDF"...a "particularly dangerous situation". A rather un-scientific, but descriptive phrase. At least we still have electricity...for now! Keep those fingers & toes crossed, please! Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

Heidi has a mat her children have all laid on - it sounds an alarm if there is no movement for a period of time (I can't remember how long it is) - they will sleep on it until they are out of the crib.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I used to do that with Jan, I babysat her everyday and she would sleep so deep that unless I turned on a bright light and woke her I could not tell easily if she were breathing and since her momma had asthma... So I would put my hand on her chest to see if it was going up and down or put my hand in front of her nose if that didn't work, she was always fine thank goodness, but I checked on her every night she spent the night, at least once if not twice. I miss her very much. She was 2 and 3 then, my baby.
> I sure hope that you continue to have good results. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, going to google that now. Thanks. Everyone is being so kind


The boat tour around the thousand islands would be beautiful in October. It is a gorgeous trip. I took it when I lived in Kingston many years ago - and my son and family took it recently. I am sure it is even nicer now. You will find that part of the world (Ontario) so very beautiful in the autumn.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> how are you people doing in Illinois and Indiana - we are having tornado and high wind warnings - the wind is gusting up to sixty miles an hour - we have a limb down so far. I love storms. don't think this one is going to get much worse - rain - lightening and thunder. great fun. hickory isn't upset so quess it isn't too bad yet. i'll wave as I fly by.
> 
> sam


Do hope you are safe and nothing strikes your area. The power of these storms is nothing one wants to experience and we want you and your precious family safe.

That goes for all our KTP'rs in the paths of these storms.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Kathy Hinkle was in town today and we had a very nice day together until I had to go babysit around 7. She had a load that needs to be somewhere in OK Monday. One of these days, she will visit when I don't have to be someplace........


~~~great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Well, DH has already headed to bed, and I'm going to head that way but was fighting with this stupid phone to down load my pictures. Can't wait until June to get a new one.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> I am reposting here as I went back and added some editing and websites. Zoe
> 
> Thanks Zoe, I have put the websites in my Holiday folder. Looks good. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> The boat tour around the thousand islands would be beautiful in October. It is a gorgeous trip. I took it when I lived in Kingston many years ago - and my son and family took it recently. I am sure it is even nicer now. You will find that part of the world (Ontario) so very beautiful in the autumn.


Thanks Shirley, we are getting so excited. We had a long talk yesterday about it. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, do you realize the tornado is following our planned route for next year :thumbdown:


oh no that might not be so good, but you will be gone by the time tornado season starts won't you.


----------



## purl2diva

We had tornado warnings this morning. We finished our church service in the basement. It has gotten very dark and very windy. BTW, we have a new alarm system and it announces when there is a tornado warning-a nice bonus.

We have put some food and water in the basement along with a knitting project, our kindles and flashlights.


----------



## iamsam

what is a stocking stick?

sam



darowil said:


> David looked at my curling stocking stick and said it s curling. I know how tofix it- supergleu. Came down later and found this awaiting me. All this ideas we come up with and it is so simple!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> oh no that might not be so good, but you will be gone by the time tornado season starts won't you.


Our dates are roughly 29 Sept - 20 Oct.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> this is a blended family - jacop is gary's second son - a really nice man - will make a good teacher.
> 
> sam


Blended families are just as nice. It is hard to find good teachers these days. Or it could just be the schools around here, there are a few good ones like DJ's teacher she is one of the best.


----------



## Aran

I can make most of you jealous because I actually live close enough to Sam to see him more often than the rest of you. We had so much fun together, just chatting & knitting. Sam is very funny in person, and I rarely meet another man who is more obsessed with his beard than I am. We ate supper at a very nice place that served European food. Their feta cheese is Bulgarian & made from sheep's milk, so I had spinach pie for the first in several years, and it was very good.

I finished the dishcloth today during discussion after Quaker Meeting. I do plan on teaching a class on simple Aran knitting at KAP next year so the dishcloth was a sample pattern.

Please pray for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who has a rare & very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. He's having surgery on Tuesday & then follow up surgery the following week. In the mean time, the area will covered by a vacuum seal or something. He will need radiation. Unfortunately, this form of cancer has high mortality rates. On the plus side, he's in very good health otherwise & seems to be upbeat thus far.

November is Transgender Awareness Month, and Nov. 20 is Transgender Day of Remembrance to commemorate all the trans folks who were murdered in the previous year. I heard that 283 trans folks were murdered in the last year, including 95 from Brazil. Folks might want to check in cities they live for ceremonies near them. Even if you don't do that, would you take a moment & remember folks who have been killed for being themselves? If you google Transgender day of remembrance, you'll learn more information.


----------



## iamsam

think it would be great to live on a houseboat.

sam



darowil said:


> May as well post some photos of the Murray. A couple of years ago Maryanne wanted to have her birthday on a house boat on the river so I will post a few photos from this. May have done so previously but it is long enough ago for many to have forgotten and many newbies as well.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> Heidi has a mat her children have all laid on - it sounds an alarm if there is no movement for a period of time (I can't remember how long it is) - they will sleep on it until they are out of the crib.
> 
> sam


That is a great invention!!! I want one when I have grands, I'll have to look into that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

the years in seattle and some of the years in ft wayne, Indiana. one gets use to anything - even hanging - if you hang long enough.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Were these your years in Seattle, Sam? It is a long time- but life is very different for you now.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Do hope you are safe and nothing strikes your area. The power of these storms is nothing one wants to experience and we want you and your precious family safe.
> 
> That goes for all our KTP'rs in the paths of these storms.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

like to put jalepenoes and cheddar cheese and corn kernels in the cornbread that I have with chilli....you can find many recipes on the internet...I haven't found a "perfect" one yet...but most of them are pretty good. I saw a segment of MarthaBakes with Martha Stewart and she had some great breads -- one that was a very different cornbread.

MOMA'S MEXICAN CORNBREAD RECIPE (doubled)
2 cups self rising cornmeal
6 Tbsp. sugar
2 cups grated cheddar cheese
1 can cream style corn
4 ox Ortega dice jalapeno peppers (or 4 nice jalapenos)
2 cups self rising flour
1 cup diced green onions (optional)
1 can whole kernel corn, drained
6 eggs
16 oz carton sour cream
1/2 cup oil


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, going to google that now. Thanks. Everyone is being so kind


You are most welcome the tour is great covers many of the smaller islands as well. then a must stop at Hill Island to see the tower, which has a restaurant at the base. Singer Castle was for sale a number of years ago, I nearly bought it but let family talk me out of. Would still love to live there and refurbish the rest of it.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> what is a stocking stick?
> 
> sam


I interpreted it as stocking stitch?


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't think my shot had done anything, and maybe it hasn't but had DH rig up a pulley with ropes and have been puling frozen shoulder up back with it and it is now much better range of motion. If I did ALL the exercises, I might get it entirely healed. Did they give you any exercises?


The rope and pulley is one of the things they did with Alan at PT after his Rotator cuff surgery - he rigged one up in the shop and used it for quite a while and I really think it made a difference.


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> We were brought up on a small hill farm, and like you, were poor but not aware of the fact. It helped that we were far away from the town so had little need of money to 'do' things as we had tasks to do at home, then were out and about with our friends on foot or later bicycles, none of which cost anything (dad got my bike from the tip and repaired it). Friends in town had to pay to go to the cinema, swim, go horse riding or to the cafés but we didn't have these things available without transport, so never missed them until we were older. We did celebrate Christmas with a tree or holly bush from the farmland, and always had a celebratory dinner, but presents were mainly new clothes for the coming year, with maybe a few toys and books from relatives, and often a selection box of chocolate bars, and the village school put on a children's party, with film show and Santa who brought you a gift of a toy or game, so we all felt quite blessed.
> My younger sister said she always felt too ashamed to bring her senior school friends home as we did not have an indoor WC or light shades on the bare light bulbs, but it had never occurred to me that these were essential, I suppose because I was the eldest so had lived that way for much longer than she! What was really sad was to see the farm accounts after my parents died. Over the early years they made so little money and saved as much as they could but later, when they would have enough spare to improve their lives they never spent an unnecessary penny. Habit of a lifetime, I suppose.
> Sorry for the novel!


~~~no need to be sorry. I like the stories and reminiscenses (sp?).


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great shot!!! "Little" Bro is pretty tall!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> A very rare photo op happening in my kitchen tonight. Had to capture it for the records.
> 
> Little bro(Michael) and big sis (Sara-Mae) baking a cake together. Think the last time this happened Michael was about six. this one is practice for the good one, not sure what they mean but OK.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope everyone stays safe in the path of these tornados.


Ditto. Our 10pm news headlines here in UK are reporting deaths in mid US, but haven't expanded on this yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome back Kathy. Hope you are safe from the storms.


kehinkle said:


> Have been watching the weather report for the midwest. I hope everyone in the paths of the storms are staying safe. Thoughts are with you all at this time.
> 
> Katby


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning (only just) from a grey Surrey. Boy was I tired after our market trip yesterday, but it was well worth it. As well as the market there were a lot of wonderful fabric shops, very tempting and such good prices.
> 
> Sending happy weekend hugs to all and healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


~~~What a great display of yarn! :-D :-D


----------



## iamsam

he will finish in may.

sam



darowil said:


> Meant to comment on a few things last time I was on, but will probably forget.
> 
> Sam- how wonderful that you have a grandchild graduating. I assume mid year or finsihing soone when you sid this year? This year is clear for us as the academic year and the year finish round the same time.
> 
> Jynx how sad to lose your favourite cousin- maybe they hadn't told you becuase you were so sick yourself.
> 
> We were very poor- I remember becoming away of it once when I found out howmuch earned and thought about how little that was per person and even then figured out that it wouldn't go very far. Soon after that Dad died and financially things looked up greatly for us.
> 
> So did you come home with any money Purple?
> 
> Had more I was going tosay but forgotten it and now I am heading off to bed. David went just beofre 9 but it is now 1015 so a reasonable time.


----------



## Poledra65

Aran said:


> I can make most of you jealous because I actually live close enough to Sam to see him more often than the rest of you. We had so much fun together, just chatting & knitting. Sam is very funny in person, and I rarely meet another man who is more obsessed with his beard than I am. We ate supper at a very nice place that served European food. Their feta cheese is Bulgarian & made from sheep's milk, so I had spinach pie for the first in several years, and it was very good.
> 
> I finished the dishcloth today during discussion after Quaker Meeting. I do plan on teaching a class on simple Aran knitting at KAP next year so the dishcloth was a sample pattern.
> 
> Please pray for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who has a rare & very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. He's having surgery on Tuesday & then follow up surgery the following week. In the mean time, the area will covered by a vacuum seal or something. He will need radiation. Unfortunately, this form of cancer has high mortality rates. On the plus side, he's in very good health otherwise & seems to be upbeat thus far.
> 
> November is Transgender Awareness Month, and Nov. 20 is Transgender Day of Remembrance to commemorate all the trans folks who were murdered in the previous year. I heard that 283 trans folks were murdered in the last year, including 95 from Brazil. Folks might want to check in cities they live for ceremonies near them. Even if you don't do that, would you take a moment & remember folks who have been killed for being themselves? If you google Transgender day of remembrance, you'll learn more information.


You two had too much fun.  
Prayers for sure, so glad he is upbeat, I think that attitude and positive energy is so important for making it or not in all health situations, so hopefully he will come through with flying colors and in record time. 
It is sad that people ever lose their lives for being themselves regardless of who they are, I'm sure I will not be alone thinking of the lives lost. That is so many lives, one is too many but almost 300... So sad. 
Hugs Aran.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What temperature do you bake it on and for how long. sounds yummy.


Bulldog said:


> like to put jalepenoes and cheddar cheese and corn kernels in the cornbread that I have with chilli....you can find many recipes on the internet...I haven't found a "perfect" one yet...but most of them are pretty good. I saw a segment of MarthaBakes with Martha Stewart and she had some great breads -- one that was a very different cornbread.
> 
> MOMA'S MEXICAN CORNBREAD RECIPE (doubled)
> 2 cups self rising cornmeal
> 6 Tbsp. sugar
> 2 cups grated cheddar cheese
> 1 can cream style corn
> 4 ox Ortega dice jalapeno peppers (or 4 nice jalapenos)
> 2 cups self rising flour
> 1 cup diced green onions (optional)
> 1 can whole kernel corn, drained
> 6 eggs
> 16 oz carton sour cream
> 1/2 cup oil


----------



## Bulldog

Pour all ingredients into large Tupperware bowl . Band mix well. Have oven preheated to 350 degrees. Bake in 9x12x2" pan (2) or in Texas sized muffin tins, putting 1/2 cup mixture in ea cup. Be sure and spray the tins or pans with Pam. Bake 30-40 min until goo and brown or when tested with cake tester comes out clean.
I make muffins and put 4 to a Ziploc bag and when I take a meal to someone get a bag out. Ea. muffin can be wrapped in paper towel and put in microwave for 1-2 min.

My Mom was known throughout McComb for this recipe and shared with everyone that entered her door.
She was also known for her hushpuppies.

Kathy, so good to see you posting. You are missed. Always pray for your safety traveling.


----------



## AZ Sticks

That sounds like a nice day - I'm glad that you were out and about - poor Hickory just wonders when you will get back!!! Silly girl - Which Grandson is graduating from BG?? We're so nosey!!!!


thewren said:


> sorry - have been away from the computer all day - slept late - then a quick breakfast - then shower and got ready to meet aran in bowling green for coffee (at a place called "grounds for thought" - a huge coffee/used book store) and then later for dinner. just got home around ten. it was good to see aran and we had a great time talking and knitting together. he was working on the cable dishcloth he is going to teach at the nest kap. it is about an hour or so to bowling green - not quite 100 miles round trip. as a side note - I have a grandson who will graduate from bowling green this year with a teaching degree in special ed.
> 
> it is 59° out but feels much colder - windy and feels realy damp. it is trying to rain but not doing too much yet - thin we are to get more tomorrow.
> 
> hickory was certainly glad to see me when I got home. she really does not like me to be gone very long.
> 
> need to do some reading here - I have a few pages to catch up on.
> 
> sam


----------



## Tessadele

thewren said:


> I forgot to say anything the last time but cudos to bob for keeping the houses from being built. that would certainly do something to the deer population. personally - I would prefer the deer for neighbors.
> 
> sam


Wish we had Bob here, they are going to build 140 dwellings in the field behind my house & no amount of protest is going to change their minds. That field has been full of crops since I was a child, different each year & very profitable, but that doesn't count.
Neither does the fact that one of the joys of my life has been watching the deer from my bedroom window. They don't destroy the crops but come in the winter to forage & drink from the stream. They're going to move the stream to make room for the houses. It's all nonsense, but it's a case of "who you know". There are plenty of fields here which are in better positions, most with a couple of horses grazing on a couple of months of the year, but they don't belong to the same landowner.
Sorry for the rant but I'm gutted, probably more than most neighbours because I've lived here for the last 27yrs. & as a child as it was our family home. Rant over.

Tessa


----------



## PurpleFi

Well I have spent ages today checking out web sites for holiday information and now it is time for me to go to bed.
Keep safe everyone in the path of the tornado and thanks for all the advice. Night, night x


----------



## iamsam

I have always enjoyed traveling on greyhound. they are very comfortable - stop regularly so you can stretch your legs - and you can really enjoy the scenery. most of them have a restroom in the back but they stop every two hours or so so that really isn't an issue.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. I have spent all morning on the computer searching information for our trip next year and I have a few questions that perhaps you will be able to help me with.
> 
> 1. Are Greyhound buses ok to travel on.
> 
> 2. Can anyone recommend a hotel for one night in Windsor, Ontario
> 
> 3. Has anyone heard of caravan.com that do coach trips in the USA
> (we have seen one with them that is much cheaper than those on
> offer here in the UK and would like to know if they are any good)
> 
> That's all at the moment, but I am sure we will think of other things as we get organized.
> 
> I was very good at the market yesterday, all I bought was some fabric to make two peticoats, a pair of leg warmers, a skirt,some zips and some raspberries. x


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> I have always enjoyed traveling on greyhound. they are very comfortable - stop regularly so you can stretch your legs - and you can really enjoy the scenery. most of them have a restroom in the back but they stop every two hours or so so that really isn't an issue.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. I think we will use it for shortish journeys. Things are coming together nicely. Enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> I have always enjoyed traveling on greyhound. they are very comfortable - stop regularly so you can stretch your legs - and you can really enjoy the scenery. most of them have a restroom in the back but they stop every two hours or so so that really isn't an issue.
> 
> sam


I am glad you and Zoe are talking about Greyhound -- It is a long time since i wrote on it and as I said one trip doesn't say much about it.

Purple -- it is going to be a wonderful tirp (trip!!!!!) .


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just getting reports of the tornadoes in the mid west. All you KTPers in this area please be safe. Prayers that you will be okay. Let us know. They are saying the storm should be much weaker by the time it reaches our area. Keep us updated a to your safety.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> If the shots are spot on - I usually can get relief for nearly the whole three months. If they are not exactly where they should be it is less successful. This time I knew it would be a good one as I never felt anything at all after the small amount of freezing. other times the needle hurt quite a lot and it only worked for abut a month if that. I will be interested to see how long it is this good with this shot. It does give me a break from the pain or at least a 90% break - and when it is really bad between shots I use a pain killer. right now I don't need any pain killer at all, not even tylenol.


Much the same with DD. some Dr.'s give shot in front, others in the back. If it iis not spot on, she might just as well have done without. They have been a little lenient with her on the number of shots because she was either waiting for the surgery OR the surgery had failed. I think she just lives with it a lot and does her exercises and does a good bit of yoga....


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sometimes people show not only the last posting, but the one before that. How does one get that into one's reply? So I could have my response to 2 postings...the last one and the next to last one. I don't think people are re-typing it.
> Carol il/oh


I haven't noticed that and have no clue... Other than to cut and paste one after doing a quote reply do the other. It would take some editing. I don't believe it can be done in a single step.


----------



## Bulldog

Sandi, when my little Mom was alive, Sis and I went home one weekend to tend to her needs. We took her to ger strawberries for the freezer. Bless Pat if she didn't step in a hole and fall and tore her rotator cuff. I brought her to my house. I was working for and OB/GYN Dr right beside and Orthopedist. Mom got a rope and pully and used it faithfully. She was determined to be independent again. When she was able, we took her home and she hung it on a hook in an archway and continued to use it. They do work.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> I wish she was in my area... LOL.. have researched and nothing like this close by. Pet sitters and kennels for the furbabies, but nothing for Senior care.. lucky to have good neighbors as friends :thumbup: :thumbup:


Marrianne. Have you done a search for caregivers? There are so many here that will come in and provide various services... Not medical though?. Other than making sure they take their medication. They will,just, visit, take the, around for errands, prepare areal, light housekeeping, etc. etc. It is by the hour and runs about $20 an hour, depending on services wanted. This is what I want for Mom, but she isn't willing.


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yikes....we are under a tornado watch...it's raining "cats & dogs" at the moment...and DS is due to land in 70 minutes.
> I wonder if they will even let them take off from Cleveland. I LOVE a good rain storm....but not today! Keep your fingers crossed for safe flights for all!
> However...the football game is still being played...??
> Carol il/oh


Nope, I heard on the radio that they cancelled the football game because of the storm. I thing it was already started at the time..... Hope DS made it in before there were too many cancellations/delays.


----------



## Bulldog

Please pray for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who has a rare & very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. He's having surgery on Tuesday & then follow up surgery the following week. In the mean time, the area will covered by a vacuum seal or something. He will need radiation. Unfortunately, this form of cancer has high mortality rates. On the plus side, he's in very good health otherwise & seems to be upbeat thus far.

Will certainly remember Dick in prayer, Aran.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I like to put jalepenoes and cheddar cheese and corn kernels in the cornbread that I have with chilli....you can find many recipes on the internet...I haven't found a "perfect" one yet...but most of them are pretty good. I saw a segment of MarthaBakes with Martha Stewart and she had some great breads -- one that was a very different cornbread.
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/food/recipes/dutch-oven-green-chili-corn-bread/
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/910541/custard-filled-corn-bread?search_key=Martha%20Bakes%20corn%20bread
> This second one is all I could find for this recipe...on MarthaBakes, she did this recipe in the cast iron skillet...it looked awesome. If I can find where it's written out, I'll post it.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/342423/custard-filled-cornbread


Thanks for these, Rookie! I must bookmark the page!


----------



## Grandmapaula

thewren said:


> I forgot to say anything the last time but cudos to bob for keeping the houses from being built. that would certainly do something to the deer population. personally - I would prefer the deer for neighbors.
> 
> sam


As destructive as deer are, they are no where as destructive as man! I can't imagine 200 houses out there - much of the ground is very wet and swampy - and we are out in the country. There would have to be septic systems and well water - what a mess that would be. Not to mention the amount of traffic on our narrow, curvy two lane country road. It would have been a disaster. The developer now leases the land to a hunting club and Bob is no longer allowed to hunt there. That's OK, he has several other places to hunt - friends' land and state forests are all around us. Plenty of land and plenty of deer!! Besides, we won't starve if he doesn't get one - there is still a little left from the 2 he got on the same day last year :lol: Love, Paula


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Carol I just saw that the game has been delayed and they are having people take shelter in the stadium. Everyone be safe - find an inside room with no windows or get to your basement....


My bad. Our radio station said the game had been cancelled. Can't always believe what you see or hear. We have been watching the wether channel. Pekin is where my college roommate lived... Lots of familiar names. Hope everyone is safe, but have see a couple of reports with several injuries and a couple of fatalities.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pretty sure it is like polenta, that, I have made, and like.


Polenta, at least here, is more like cornmeal mush... Very good, but not as cake like in texture. It is more like a runny corn mixture similar in texture to mashed potatoes, or something of that nature.


----------



## martina

Saying prayers for all needing them, and for those in danger from these storms you are having over there. I have been knitting and reading today, nothing else much, not even cooking dinner. I had soup for lunch and a sandwich for dinner, but my mouth is improving provided I keep it shut, which some would no doubt wish I did more often. I may go into town tomorrow but will see what the weather is like and how I feel. I have a meeting on Tuesday so may leave it till later in the week to venture out. Still knitting this diagonal square baby blanket but am now on the decrease side so am winning. Take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> the years in seattle and some of the years in ft wayne, Indiana. one gets use to anything - even hanging - if you hang long enough.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> do I hear recipe here - what does Gerry do to the portobellos?
> 
> sam


There are some who sprinkle them with balsamic vinegar. We don't. Just scoop out the black gills, brush with a little olive oil and grill just like a piece of meat. We then dress it just like we do our hamburgers..... Mustard, lettuce, tomato, etc. They are really delicious.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Met my BFF for lunch at a little cafe modeled after cafes in Italy and France. Sadly, she has lost her job. They needed someone with more experience and although it sounded like a good fit, they put her off in a room all by herself and she had so many questions. Two college degrees and she has been a secretary before going back to school but everything is so different now. Two years of job hunting and now looking again. Her spirit is absolutely amazing. She was down for a while but now she is resolute and looking again. What an inspirational person she is to be around. She could have rightfully been crying. I just don't know how she does it. After a great meal there were lots of hugs. I was just in shock when she said they let her go. She took it so well and said she understood, although they could have done better training before putting her off by herself.


Such a shame.... Technology changes so quickly, it is hard to stay current. I know that the temporary agencies give classes on the latest software to help people keep current.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Polenta, at least here, is more like cornmeal mush... Very good, but not as cake like in texture. It is more like a runny corn mixture similar in texture to mashed potatoes, or something of that nature.


The polenta I made was firm enough to cut and fry. I guess it depends on the individual recipe.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I have always enjoyed traveling on greyhound. they are very comfortable - stop regularly so you can stretch your legs - and you can really enjoy the scenery. most of them have a restroom in the back but they stop every two hours or so so that really isn't an issue.
> 
> sam


Goig back to the late 70s I went up to Alice Springs with my sister who was about to start a job up there. We went on a Greyhound and much of hte road was not paved but was corrugated. Hence a very rough ride. All the buses had toilets- but they didn't like the corrugations so rarely worked, and the gaps between stops were much more than 2 hours- because they din't have places to stop every 2 hours. They stopped everywhere there was to stop. So when anyone needed to go it was a case of going up and asking the driver- and he would say there is tree 2 miles up the road. So 2 miles later we would stop at the tree the girls would all head towards the tree and the guys go the other side.


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> That is funny! :lol:
> I can just imagine your Grandpa as we had lots of older folk who were suspicious of new developments. Even my dad was very leery of electric switches when it eventually came to our farm. I was 8, and dad would wait for me to come in and ask me to switch on the light.


~~~I'm loving all these stories and family histories. Times certainly are different! My dad was an old-timey country doctor....carried a BIG black bag and made house calls. We would often be paid in chickens or eggs, or pies. One time he brought me along on a call and had the lady tell me how to make a pumpkin pie from scratch. He bought the pumpkin and I went to work. Unfortunately, he didn't buy a pie pumpkin....it never did get cooked. We made a phenomenal mess in the kitchen trying to mash that pumpkin! Mom (who was not a great cook, but VERY neat) was not thrilled :evil: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: We did have fun trying! :-D


----------



## Designer1234

*I just opened two locked workshops taught by darowil (Margaret) this past year.

I have re opened the Magic loop workshop as well and the dead fish workshop*.

YOu can find them by going to the link below any of my posts -* they will be in a slightly different place. In the top section and both workshops will be highlighted. they are not in the part of the section home page where the closed workshops are kept*. We just felt it would be easier to find them if they were highlighted with the information topics.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> and expensive yarn to go with them.
> 
> sam


Yep.... But I have another site that has pure 100% mink on sale for $16 instead of $26. I could almost splurge for 2 balls and make a wonderful shawl or very long scarf.....


----------



## iamsam

you stay safe Kathy - you are in a little van - not much protection.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Have been watching the weather report for the midwest. I hope everyone in the paths of the storms are staying safe. Thoughts are with you all at this time.
> 
> Katby


----------



## iamsam

clearing the path for you - so to speak. lol

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, do you realize the tornado is following our planned route for next year :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Great shot!!! "Little" Bro is pretty tall!!!!


Yes he sure is, I think he might be the tallest of aly bunch. Chrissy takes it for the girls being only a couple inches shorter than Michael.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> Nice to see your post Kathy - are you anywhere near the storms? keep safe. I hope you aren't near it.
> 
> I just corrected this post -- I meat I hope you aren't near it. Not sure whether it is spell check or me.


Kathy was with my in TX yesterday and headed to Oklahoma for a delivery tomorrow morning so not in the way of the storm. Her trip home might have some storm damage though....


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> clearing the path for you - so to speak. lol
> 
> sam


I was thinking that but held back.


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> Hahaha, Marianne! I'm not a designer either...I used the knitting graph paper to make my chart and just put together some knit and purl stitches and hoped it would look good


~~~VERY cool! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

and I had a lovely bruchetta of which half in in the frige.

healing energy to your friend - I have never heard of cancer of the scalp.

sam



Aran said:


> I can make most of you jealous because I actually live close enough to Sam to see him more often than the rest of you. We had so much fun together, just chatting & knitting. Sam is very funny in person, and I rarely meet another man who is more obsessed with his beard than I am. We ate supper at a very nice place that served European food. Their feta cheese is Bulgarian & made from sheep's milk, so I had spinach pie for the first in several years, and it was very good.
> 
> I finished the dishcloth today during discussion after Quaker Meeting. I do plan on teaching a class on simple Aran knitting at KAP next year so the dishcloth was a sample pattern.
> 
> Please pray for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who has a rare & very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. He's having surgery on Tuesday & then follow up surgery the following week. In the mean time, the area will covered by a vacuum seal or something. He will need radiation. Unfortunately, this form of cancer has high mortality rates. On the plus side, he's in very good health otherwise & seems to be upbeat thus far.
> 
> November is Transgender Awareness Month, and Nov. 20 is Transgender Day of Remembrance to commemorate all the trans folks who were murdered in the previous year. I heard that 283 trans folks were murdered in the last year, including 95 from Brazil. Folks might want to check in cities they live for ceremonies near them. Even if you don't do that, would you take a moment & remember folks who have been killed for being themselves? If you google Transgender day of remembrance, you'll learn more information.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome the tour is great covers many of the smaller islands as well. then a must stop at Hill Island to see the tower, which has a restaurant at the base. Singer Castle was for sale a number of years ago, I nearly bought it but let family talk me out of. Would still love to live there and refurbish the rest of it.


 :thumbup: That would be cool!!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm having some difficulty with the filling, but will send the pattern to you plus a picture of them all done up.


~~~Thank you. I was so disappointed with the pattern I bought. I really wanted to make one for Thanksgiving. Not sure I can now. BUT...I'll look forward to your info. :-D :-D 
Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> *Shirley* I think that is another senior moment dear, I don't want to be anywhere in 75 - 80 Celsius!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well actually I don't you need worry- by that high you won't be feeling it! I didn't even notice the C just took it as lovely summer weather.


----------



## Poledra65

Tessadele said:


> Wish we had Bob here, they are going to build 140 dwellings in the field behind my house & no amount of protest is going to change their minds. That field has been full of crops since I was a child, different each year & very profitable, but that doesn't count.
> Neither does the fact that one of the joys of my life has been watching the deer from my bedroom window. They don't destroy the crops but come in the winter to forage & drink from the stream. They're going to move the stream to make room for the houses. It's all nonsense, but it's a case of "who you know". There are plenty of fields here which are in better positions, most with a couple of horses grazing on a couple of months of the year, but they don't belong to the same landowner.
> Sorry for the rant but I'm gutted, probably more than most neighbours because I've lived here for the last 27yrs. & as a child as it was our family home. Rant over.
> 
> Tessa


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: sad that they feel the need to continually take from nature. Sorry you are going to lose your field.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Well I have spent ages today checking out web sites for holiday information and now it is time for me to go to bed.
> Keep safe everyone in the path of the tornado and thanks for all the advice. Night, night x


Nite


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Polenta, at least here, is more like cornmeal mush... Very good, but not as cake like in texture. It is more like a runny corn mixture similar in texture to mashed potatoes, or something of that nature.


Oops. 
I do mine so that I can slice it and fry it, I used to buy it in Texas in a roll and just slice and fry, I can also get it here and it's great. yum


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> once upon a time the site allowed copies of everything in the posting, but I think it must have been taking up too much room. But I can see the problem here- probably only Carol and I would no this is in reference to cornbread.


~~~ :-D :-D :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Once again the first part of the post fails to show up- I can correct this only with extreme difficulty, and I am too mean to go out and replace the laptop with one that will accept copy and paste- or get a technician to look at it- I just persevere. Edit: Here we are talking of the distance to our grandchildren.


~~~  :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Aran said:


> I can make most of you jealous because I actually live close enough to Sam to see him more often than the rest of you. We had so much fun together, just chatting & knitting. Sam is very funny in person, and I rarely meet another man who is more obsessed with his beard than I am. We ate supper at a very nice place that served European food. Their feta cheese is Bulgarian & made from sheep's milk, so I had spinach pie for the first in several years, and it was very good.
> 
> I finished the dishcloth today during discussion after Quaker Meeting. I do plan on teaching a class on simple Aran knitting at KAP next year so the dishcloth was a sample pattern.
> 
> Please pray for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who has a rare & very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. He's having surgery on Tuesday & then follow up surgery the following week. In the mean time, the area will covered by a vacuum seal or something. He will need radiation. Unfortunately, this form of cancer has high mortality rates. On the plus side, he's in very good health otherwise & seems to be upbeat thus far.
> 
> November is Transgender Awareness Month, and Nov. 20 is Transgender Day of Remembrance to commemorate all the trans folks who were murdered in the previous year. I heard that 283 trans folks were murdered in the last year, including 95 from Brazil. Folks might want to check in cities they live for ceremonies near them. Even if you don't do that, would you take a moment & remember folks who have been killed for being themselves? If you google Transgender day of remembrance, you'll learn more information.


Yes, Aron, I am envious of your proximity to Sam. Yes, prayers for dick. DH has a spot on his scalp and I have been bugging him to get back to dermatologist. Will read hi, this post... And YES, will certainly remember those who have suffered on Transgender Day. The number who have died this year is astounding. I hope that very little of that number is in this country. I would hope we are a little more tolerant than that! Even if. Person has a problem with it,,,, death is such an extreme form of protest...... So sorry...


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The polenta I made was firm enough to cut and fry. I guess it depends on the individual recipe.


That's how I do mine.


----------



## iamsam

I would rant also - check it out - there may be something you could do - do the other neighbors feel the same?

sam



Tessadele said:


> Wish we had Bob here, they are going to build 140 dwellings in the field behind my house & no amount of protest is going to change their minds. That field has been full of crops since I was a child, different each year & very profitable, but that doesn't count.
> Neither does the fact that one of the joys of my life has been watching the deer from my bedroom window. They don't destroy the crops but come in the winter to forage & drink from the stream. They're going to move the stream to make room for the houses. It's all nonsense, but it's a case of "who you know". There are plenty of fields here which are in better positions, most with a couple of horses grazing on a couple of months of the year, but they don't belong to the same landowner.
> Sorry for the rant but I'm gutted, probably more than most neighbours because I've lived here for the last 27yrs. & as a child as it was our family home. Rant over.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Grandmapaula

Aran said:


> I can make most of you jealous because I actually live close enough to Sam to see him more often than the rest of you. We had so much fun together, just chatting & knitting. Sam is very funny in person, and I rarely meet another man who is more obsessed with his beard than I am. We ate supper at a very nice place that served European food. Their feta cheese is Bulgarian & made from sheep's milk, so I had spinach pie for the first in several years, and it was very good.
> 
> I finished the dishcloth today during discussion after Quaker Meeting. I do plan on teaching a class on simple Aran knitting at KAP next year so the dishcloth was a sample pattern.
> 
> Please pray for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who has a rare & very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. He's having surgery on Tuesday & then follow up surgery the following week. In the mean time, the area will covered by a vacuum seal or something. He will need radiation. Unfortunately, this form of cancer has high mortality rates. On the plus side, he's in very good health otherwise & seems to be upbeat thus far.
> 
> November is Transgender Awareness Month, and Nov. 20 is Transgender Day of Remembrance to commemorate all the trans folks who were murdered in the previous year. I heard that 283 trans folks were murdered in the last year, including 95 from Brazil. Folks might want to check in cities they live for ceremonies near them. Even if you don't do that, would you take a moment & remember folks who have been killed for being themselves? If you google Transgender day of remembrance, you'll learn more information.


Aran, will be praying for your friend Dick, and also will be aware on the 20th for remembrance of those who died just because they wanted to be themselves. We have a dear friend who used to be Jim and is now Janice. Jim was one of the gloomiest people I have ever known, and no wonder! As Janice, she is happy and upbeat - a completely different person. I once asked her if she would go through all the pain and surgeries again, and she replied "absolutely, Best thing I ever did". That's enough for me!! Love, Paula


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pretty sure it is like polenta, that, I have made, and like.


~~~Polenta is more mush-like. Cornbread, made with (for me) the same corn meal....is more cake-like. It really crumbles....ohhhh..soooo yummy! Gotta' try it!


----------



## iamsam

that does sound so good.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> There are some who sprinkle them with balsamic vinegar. We don't. Just scoop out the black gills, brush with a little olive oil and grill just like a piece of meat. We then dress it just like we do our hamburgers..... Mustard, lettuce, tomato, etc. They are really delicious.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> We are safe here so far, the worst of it so far has gone North and South of us. Heard that about half the town of Washington has been wiped out (about an hour or so South and West of me I believe), Bloomington which us 30 mikes South where oldest DS luves (he is here right now) had baseball size hail and rotations reported as did Lexington which is 20 miles South and Cornell which us 15 miles North. Wind is still crazy, the tire swing is really whipping around! Wind warning here till 9pm and tornado till 4 pm, only 2 more hours for that. Hope everyone is safe!!


~~~I saw some of those baseball-sized hail stones! HUGE! The town of Washington really suffered. The pictures look like a total waste land. My heart really breaks for them.
I'm glad you and family are safe.
Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

I didn't realize there were greyhound buses in Australia. of course - things are so much more spread out then here in the states. love the "potty" breaks.

sam



darowil said:


> Goig back to the late 70s I went up to Alice Springs with my sister who was about to start a job up there. We went on a Greyhound and much of hte road was not paved but was corrugated. Hence a very rough ride. All the buses had toilets- but they didn't like the corrugations so rarely worked, and the gaps between stops were much more than 2 hours- because they din't have places to stop every 2 hours. They stopped everywhere there was to stop. So when anyone needed to go it was a case of going up and asking the driver- and he would say there is tree 2 miles up the road. So 2 miles later we would stop at the tree the girls would all head towards the tree and the guys go the other side.


----------



## Pup lover

Sposed to call this week and schedule a stress test, I think I can pass on thst now. Opened the drawer on the bottom of the stove where I keep some pans and a flippin mouse scrambled his way out of the muffin tin and took off, scared the crap out of me!!!


----------



## iamsam

will you share the site - can you imagine a bear made with mink - think I need one.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Yep.... But I have another site that has pure 100% mink on sale for $16 instead of $26. I could almost splurge for 2 balls and make a wonderful shawl or very long scarf.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> The polenta I made was firm enough to cut and fry. I guess it depends on the individual recipe.


Yes, that is like the cornmeal mush we make. It sits in aloof pan in the refrigerator and is then sliced and fried. Some like it with butter, salt and pepper and others put maple syrup on it. Grandmother used to make it for breakfast all the time....


----------



## iamsam

saw some pictures on television - didn't say if anyone was hurt or worse.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I saw some of those baseball-sized hail stones! HUGE! The town of Washington really suffered. The pictures look like a total waste land. My heart really breaks for them.
> I'm glad you and family are safe.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam

wow - I am all caught up finally.

we had some high winds - had a large branch come down but that is all. I was wanting some real stormy weather - the kind you wonder if you should go to the basement or not. alas - it is all over for now.

celebrated Ayden's birthday today - it is actually on Wednesday - he is eight years old. hardly seems that long.

sam


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Love your mugs and you have such great memories of where you go them! It's like reliving your vacations!
> JuneK


Thats why I keep getting them- almost all have some meaning to them which I think of when I use them. And surprisingly enough so far I haven't had one broken.
Even the time my luggage was lost between Jordan and Heathrow and hte bottle of Bailey's type drink was broken (carefully landing on all the clean clothes and avoiding the dirty one, so when after a day or two I fianlly had clothes none were wearable) the mug survived as you saw a few days ago.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> It was absolutely gorgeous here yesterday. I had no idea as I was in the house, but a friend came over with no coat on and children were playing outside with no coats. What a lovely surprise. Hope you enjoyed your chili.
> 
> Today is a different matter, still warm but cooler and raining. Met my BFF for lunch at a little cafe modeled after cafes in Italy and France. Sadly, she has lost her job. They needed someone with more experience and although it sounded like a good fit, they put her off in a room all by herself and she had so many questions. Two college degrees and she has been a secretary before going back to school but everything is so different now. Two years of job hunting and now looking again. Her spirit is absolutely amazing. She was down for a while but now she is resolute and looking again. What an inspirational person she is to be around. She could have rightfully been crying. I just don't know how she does it. After a great meal there were lots of hugs. I was just in shock when she said they let her go. She took it so well and said she understood, although they could have done better training before putting her off by herself.


~~~That's my thinking...they did not train her well...or explain the job requirements well.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> Sposed to call this week and schedule a stress test, I think I can pass on thst now. Opened the drawer on the bottom of the stove where I keep some pans and a flippin mouse scrambled his way out of the muffin tin and took off, scared the crap out of me!!!


Our first house was in IL and backed up to a cornfield until the next Spring, when more houses were built. There was a mouse who lived in the bottom of my stove and would come out to the living room and just stare at me when I was sitting on couch. It took forever to catch that stinker......


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> will you share the site - can you imagine a bear made with mink - think I need one.
> 
> sam


Go to mink yarn.com. They also have yak, cashmere and some nice blends but aren't cheap unless on sale. Still, a little touch of luxury for a collar or cuffs on mitts or a shawlette.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Rookie and Poledra...You are so right. She loved the company and the people there. She handled it so professionally and just moved on. Away we go again. So proud of her. She is younger than me but in her 50's.


~~~She has our support!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> how are you people doing in Illinois and Indiana - we are having tornado and high wind warnings - the wind is gusting up to sixty miles an hour - we have a limb down so far. I love storms. don't think this one is going to get much worse - rain - lightening and thunder. great fun. hickory isn't upset so quess it isn't too bad yet. i'll wave as I fly by.
> 
> sam


~~~Drop in for a visit! :lol: :-D


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> When I was young my Mother and I lived with her parents. It was in a small village in Hampshire. We had an outside toilet and a pump in the back garden. Grandma had to pump all the water we needed. One day a letter came saying that mains water was going to be run into the village and all houses would be connected. Grandpa said he was having none of that new fangled stuff! He would continue taking water from the well. A tap was put in to the kitchen (the only one in the house) and grandma filled up her bucket from that tap. Grandpa continued using it convinced it still came from the well!


Smart grandma


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> The Maid of the Mist retired this year in September. My brother and his family were on one of the last excursions. I dont know about the Queen of the Mist. Zoe


~~~Why did the retire The Maid of the Mist? That was an awesome experience...to ride right up to the falls!


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'm now caught up. I did manage to cut a tire in half, not easy with the steel cord in them. I learned a lesson, cut before you paint OR cut on a padded surface OR plan on a lot of touch-up paint. I painted the unprinted tires and did redo the edge of my scarf again. I've also let brother's know about cousin's death. I now need to call mom and let her know she had the wrong day for memorial. It is Tues. Visitation is tomorrow night. Now I. Wish I had gone ahead and made Dr. appointment for tomorrow morning... 

DH played at painting the rest of the pool surround and fix the light in pool. As far as I can tell, very little progress made on either and the shelves he put on the potting bench he is making for sale are very nice, nice brackets and too small to be of any use at all. In other words, we did a lot of scurrying, but accomplished little. 

I should go up and work on quilt square, as BFF is willing to pick it up while I am at memorial service so I can get the next months' with still enough time to make it... Not sure I want to do anything that requires a brain though. The hockey game will start shortly,,,. Maybe a sponge bath and comfy clothes with a little knitting instead....


----------



## cmaliza

Aran said:


> I can make most of you jealous because I actually live close enough to Sam to see him more often than the rest of you. We had so much fun together, just chatting & knitting. Sam is very funny in person, and I rarely meet another man who is more obsessed with his beard than I am. We ate supper at a very nice place that served European food. Their feta cheese is Bulgarian & made from sheep's milk, so I had spinach pie for the first in several years, and it was very good.
> 
> I finished the dishcloth today during discussion after Quaker Meeting. I do plan on teaching a class on simple Aran knitting at KAP next year so the dishcloth was a sample pattern.
> 
> Please pray for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who has a rare & very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. He's having surgery on Tuesday & then follow up surgery the following week. In the mean time, the area will covered by a vacuum seal or something. He will need radiation. Unfortunately, this form of cancer has high mortality rates. On the plus side, he's in very good health otherwise & seems to be upbeat thus far.
> 
> November is Transgender Awareness Month, and Nov. 20 is Transgender Day of Remembrance to commemorate all the trans folks who were murdered in the previous year. I heard that 283 trans folks were murdered in the last year, including 95 from Brazil. Folks might want to check in cities they live for ceremonies near them. Even if you don't do that, would you take a moment & remember folks who have been killed for being themselves? If you google Transgender day of remembrance, you'll learn more information.


~~~prayers swiftly flying for your friend. Thaks for the info for Nov 20.


----------



## pacer

Hi everyone. Won't comment too much tonight as the power has had issues tonight. Oldest DS is having trouble getting into his computer and mine is running slow intermittently. While I was teaching my class, the storm blew in. It was so awful that the store flooded by the front door. We lost power at home but not at the store. We didn't want to leave when class was over as that was when the storm was at its worse. Light poles were down as well as trees. I had to park at the far end of the parking lot when I got home as the road into where we actually live was very deep in water. DS came home at the same time and drove through the water before realizing it so water was just dripping from the bottom of the car. I hope it will be okay. I have to reset my clock before going to bed tonight. DH got the others done already. I had wet shoes, socks and pant legs after walking in past the flooded areas. I thought I had picked high enough ground to avoid it but the ground was just so saturated that I sank. Heard rumor that a tornado was seen about 20 miles south of us. I have not checked on that yet.

Purplefi...I did see a Caravan bus in a stores parking lot this past week. It was the first time I had ever seen one. It looked like an awesome tour bus. That is all I know of them. I traveled Greyhound many years ago, like when I was in high school and it was okay. I prefer Amtrak train over Greyhound. We also have Trailways bus lines in the US. I have never traveled on those. You could take some of us up on offers for part of your travel coming to or from KAP if that fits your agenda. 

Jynx...sorry to hear of your cousin's passing. 

Spider...Good luck on your new job. It sounds exciting.

Shirley...Matthew and I were talking about you last night on our way to the Wizard of Oz. We are so happy that we were able to keep people warm in Canada when the snow storm hit this week. 

Kathy...Stay safe on those roads this week. I will be looking for your postings so that I know you are okay out there. 

Okay, time to get some sleep since I will have to walk further to get my car in order to head to work in the morning.


----------



## iamsam

thought this might interest you - from the Cleveland clinic wellness newsletter get

sam

To reduce your diabetes risk, snack on fruit, not fruit juice. Eating fresh fruits at least twice a week makes your body younger. 
Daily DoseFruit may be sweet, but that doesnt mean you have to avoid it. Even if youre playing keep-away when it comes to diabetes, new research shows that eating more whole fruits, especially blueberries, grapes and apples, may significantly reduce your risk of the disease. Researchers found that people who ate at least two servings a week had more than a 20 percent reduced risk of type 2 diabetes, compared to those who ate less than one serving of fruit per month. However, drinking fruit juice was linked to a greater risk of diabetes. The study found that one or more servings of fruit juice each day increased the risk of type 2 diabetes by more than 20 percent. Eliminating juice and adding whole fruits to your diet is a great way to stabilize your blood sugar levels and keep them under control


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> I wish she was in my area... LOL.. have researched and nothing like this close by. Pet sitters and kennels for the furbabies, but nothing for Senior care.. lucky to have good neighbors as friends :thumbup: :thumbup:


Do you have disabilty services of some kind, or carers associations? they should be able to help you with the information you need at least to find support even if they can't actually help you themselves.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: That would be cool!!


I got to spend the night there once, best sleep I have ever had. They give you a private tour after hours to places you normally don't get to go. You get your evening meal served and then breakfast in the morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, I'm sitting here hoping that you aren't out driving in the middle of this storm. It passed through here and left some wind damage and a little bit of flooding, but certainly not as much damage as south east of us. Stay safe and thanks for checking in...good to hear from you.



kehinkle said:


> Have been watching the weather report for the midwest. I hope everyone in the paths of the storms are staying safe. Thoughts are with you all at this time.
> 
> Katby


----------



## RookieRetiree

Awww heck, I thought with being near Louisville, that you'd get to see the spectacle of the Kentucky Derby...and since you're in our "horse country" in the blue grass hills of Kentucky, that you might be able to ride a horse for pleasure. There's a paddle boat ride in the middle of Indianapolis as well as a beautiful butterfly garden that we could fit in to get your "boat" part of trains, planes, automobiles, buses & boat."



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the advice. Greyhound is just for a shortish journey between towns that don't have trains. We plan to take the train from Windsor to Toronto when we are in Canada. And Caravan.com do a 8 day coach tour around New England to see the fall colour. All we need to do is take a boat somewhere and then we will have all types of transport covered! I have ruled out riding a horse :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure if the wind got beneath your wings that you'll go flying, so stay inside safe and sound. It has done it's thing here and seems to be totally blown through....we survived in good stead...I worry about Pup Lover and Ceili and other Illinois and Indidana dwellers.



thewren said:


> how are you people doing in Illinois and Indiana - we are having tornado and high wind warnings - the wind is gusting up to sixty miles an hour - we have a limb down so far. I love storms. don't think this one is going to get much worse - rain - lightening and thunder. great fun. hickory isn't upset so quess it isn't too bad yet. i'll wave as I fly by.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, like Jack-o-Lanterns, you always turn the "bad" side to the back!!



Pup lover said:


> Real pumpkins are not even so yours dont have to be either! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Were you thinking if cous cous (not sure on spelling)


Nope. The pasta is a pasta but small (similar size and shape to rice). It's used in soups tht don't want big pieces of pasts (I've only seen it dried so no idea if it can be bought fresh) And you spelt cous cous correctly.
Kust went downstairs thinking I would see if I had any in the pantry. Got down there with no idea what I went down for other than to also get something to eat. As soon as I saw the computer I remembered so it will ahve to wait- I'm not going again so I can forget again!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Aran....glad you guys got together. Dinner sounds wonderful. Will keep all transgender folks in my prayers especially during November.



Aran said:


> I can make most of you jealous because I actually live close enough to Sam to see him more often than the rest of you. We had so much fun together, just chatting & knitting. Sam is very funny in person, and I rarely meet another man who is more obsessed with his beard than I am. We ate supper at a very nice place that served European food. Their feta cheese is Bulgarian & made from sheep's milk, so I had spinach pie for the first in several years, and it was very good.
> 
> I finished the dishcloth today during discussion after Quaker Meeting. I do plan on teaching a class on simple Aran knitting at KAP next year so the dishcloth was a sample pattern.
> 
> Please pray for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who has a rare & very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. He's having surgery on Tuesday & then follow up surgery the following week. In the mean time, the area will covered by a vacuum seal or something. He will need radiation. Unfortunately, this form of cancer has high mortality rates. On the plus side, he's in very good health otherwise & seems to be upbeat thus far.
> 
> November is Transgender Awareness Month, and Nov. 20 is Transgender Day of Remembrance to commemorate all the trans folks who were murdered in the previous year. I heard that 283 trans folks were murdered in the last year, including 95 from Brazil. Folks might want to check in cities they live for ceremonies near them. Even if you don't do that, would you take a moment & remember folks who have been killed for being themselves? If you google Transgender day of remembrance, you'll learn more information.


----------



## RookieRetiree

There are all kinds of monitors that they have now for the crib mattress...they measure heart rate, breathing, etc. Kind of spooked me out at DS's until I learned how to use it.



Poledra65 said:


> That is a great invention!!! I want one when I have grands, I'll have to look into that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> Nope. The pasta is a pasta but small (similar size and shape to rice). It's used in soups tht don't want big pieces of pasts (I've only seen it dried so no idea if it can be bought fresh) And you spelt cous cous correctly.
> Kust went downstairs thinking I would see if I had any in the pantry. Got down there with no idea what I went down for other than to also get something to eat. As soon as I saw the computer I remembered so it will ahve to wait- I'm not going again so I can forget again!


Lol I understand!


----------



## NanaCaren

Yummy thanks for the corn pudding receipt will have to try out the first one on the picky eaters. They all tell me they like corn.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bulldog said:


> Please pray for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who has a rare & very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. He's having surgery on Tuesday & then follow up surgery the following week. In the mean time, the area will covered by a vacuum seal or something. He will need radiation. Unfortunately, this form of cancer has high mortality rates. On the plus side, he's in very good health otherwise & seems to be upbeat thus far.
> 
> Will certainly remember Dick in prayer, Aran.


Me, too!!


----------



## darowil

Tessadele said:


> Ironbridge is a good place to visit, interesting historically as well as visibly. I took a couple of my GC there for a history lesson, they always enjoyed our visits to museums, factories etc. My eldest GS went with the school when he was 11, I asked him what he liked best & he said the Youth Hostel they were staying in, it was such a beautiful building. Never mind the bridge & other attractions !! Why am I not surprised that he's now studying for his PhD.(Arch.) at the Bartlett, UCL? The others enjoyed decorating plates in the china factory.
> 
> Tessa.


Thats where I stayed- they had a single room; gave up dorms many years ago. It was a good YHA as well and a lovely building. The China factory was interesting. And indeed that I believe is where the mug came from- it has a chip on the handle so was marked down considerably.


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Have been watching the weather report for the midwest. I hope everyone in the paths of the storms are staying safe. Thoughts are with you all at this time.
> 
> Katby


Miss you so much, my dear. Hope you're traveling safely and none of your family is in the path of the storms.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> how are you people doing in Illinois and Indiana - we are having tornado and high wind warnings - the wind is gusting up to sixty miles an hour - we have a limb down so far. I love storms. don't think this one is going to get much worse - rain - lightening and thunder. great fun. hickory isn't upset so quess it isn't too bad yet. i'll wave as I fly by.
> 
> sam


Hope you stay safe, Sam. I really don't want to flag you and Hickory down as you fly over!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> The Maid of the Mist retired this year in September. My brother and his family were on one of the last excursions. I dont know about the Queen of the Mist. Zoe


There are also steamboat tours on the Mississippi.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Chrissy's latest tattoo creation upon Sara-Mae's leg. The flower is the new part.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Polenta is more mush-like. Cornbread, made with (for me) the same corn meal....is more cake-like. It really crumbles....ohhhh..soooo yummy! Gotta' try it!


There seem to be (regional?) variations!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Sposed to call this week and schedule a stress test, I think I can pass on thst now. Opened the drawer on the bottom of the stove where I keep some pans and a flippin mouse scrambled his way out of the muffin tin and took off, scared the crap out of me!!!


It is no fun when these little rodents make their way in!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, that is like the cornmeal mush we make. It sits in aloof pan in the refrigerator and is then sliced and fried. Some like it with butter, salt and pepper and others put maple syrup on it. Grandmother used to make it for breakfast all the time....


I have to make a real effort to locate the cornmeal. Obviously not much in the local diet!


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I can make most of you jealous because I actually live close enough to Sam to see him more often than the rest of you. We had so much fun together, just chatting & knitting. Sam is very funny in person, and I rarely meet another man who is more obsessed with his beard than I am. We ate supper at a very nice place that served European food. Their feta cheese is Bulgarian & made from sheep's milk, so I had spinach pie for the first in several years, and it was very good.
> 
> I finished the dishcloth today during discussion after Quaker Meeting. I do plan on teaching a class on simple Aran knitting at KAP next year so the dishcloth was a sample pattern.
> 
> Please pray for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who has a rare & very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. He's having surgery on Tuesday & then follow up surgery the following week. In the mean time, the area will covered by a vacuum seal or something. He will need radiation. Unfortunately, this form of cancer has high mortality rates. On the plus side, he's in very good health otherwise & seems to be upbeat thus far.
> 
> November is Transgender Awareness Month, and Nov. 20 is Transgender Day of Remembrance to commemorate all the trans folks who were murdered in the previous year. I heard that 283 trans folks were murdered in the last year, including 95 from Brazil. Folks might want to check in cities they live for ceremonies near them. Even if you don't do that, would you take a moment & remember folks who have been killed for being themselves? If you google Transgender day of remembrance, you'll learn more information.


Sounds like you and Sam had lots of fun chatting and knitting.
Will add Dick to my prayer list....I just lost a cousin to cancer...it's very unforgiving. Praying he will have good results from treatment. Will pray for comfort for all the Trans who lost friends this past year and before.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> The rope and pulley is one of the things they did with Alan at PT after his Rotator cuff surgery - he rigged one up in the shop and used it for quite a while and I really think it made a difference.


My therapist and I tried that for my shoulder...decided against it since it put too much pressure on my already damaged beyond repair back!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Sposed to call this week and schedule a stress test, I think I can pass on thst now. Opened the drawer on the bottom of the stove where I keep some pans and a flippin mouse scrambled his way out of the muffin tin and took off, scared the crap out of me!!!


That's okay, I jumped out of seat and screamed when I read it (do you think I have a phobia?) DH looked over and asked what was wrong. You have my complete sympathies over having to deal with that :shock:  :roll:


----------



## sassafras123

Aran, I am jealous you two can get together. Would love to be able to do that with another KTPer. As for killing transgenders I find that atrocious. Why can we not celebrate our differences, as Shirley says?
I find violence of any sort sad. But especially people against people. 
I could rant for hours on the "war on terror" being stuffed down our throats and how dangerous that is. OOPS no more politics, sorry.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Nope, I heard on the radio that they cancelled the football game because of the storm. I thing it was already started at the time..... Hope DS made it in before there were too many cancellations/delays.


~~~It's now 7:40 PM here....DS has boarded the plane for the 2nd time, but no word if he has taken off yet. It's only a 1 1/2 hour flight! Could have driven it by now. He is supposed to take a deposition today....wonder what the plan is for that....? The storm has passed on.....but it's still 
windy. You can hear it howling in the chimney!


----------



## Tessadele

darowil said:


> Thats where I stayed- they had a single room; gave up dorms many years ago. It was a good YHA as well and a lovely building. The China factory was interesting. And indeed that I believe is where the mug came from- it has a chip on the handle so was marked down considerably.


Isn't it a small world? Please keep telling us of your travels & showing items from your collection, it is very interesting & helps to feel we really know one another.

Tessa


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Chrissy's latest tattoo creation upon Sara-Mae's leg. The flower is the new part.


It's lovely...she's much braver than I am!
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> My bad. Our radio station said the game had been cancelled. Can't always believe what you see or hear. We have been watching the wether channel. Pekin is where my college roommate lived... Lots of familiar names. Hope everyone is safe, but have see a couple of reports with several injuries and a couple of fatalities.


~~~Bears did end up winning...barely! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> The polenta I made was firm enough to cut and fry. I guess it depends on the individual recipe.


~~~Is that after it has gelled? We do that with leftover mush.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Chrissy's latest tattoo creation upon Sara-Mae's leg. The flower is the new part.


That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! Chrissy can do ink on my anytime. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Hi everyone. Won't comment too much tonight as the power has had issues tonight. Oldest DS is having trouble getting into his computer and mine is running slow intermittently. While I was teaching my class, the storm blew in. It was so awful that the store flooded by the front door. We lost power at home but not at the store. We didn't want to leave when class was over as that was when the storm was at its worse. Light poles were down as well as trees. I had to park at the far end of the parking lot when I got home as the road into where we actually live was very deep in water. DS came home at the same time and drove through the water before realizing it so water was just dripping from the bottom of the car. I hope it will be okay. I have to reset my clock before going to bed tonight. DH got the others done already. I had wet shoes, socks and pant legs after walking in past the flooded areas. I thought I had picked high enough ground to avoid it but the ground was just so saturated that I sank. Heard rumor that a tornado was seen about 20 miles south of us. I have not checked on that yet.
> 
> Purplefi...I did see a Caravan bus in a stores parking lot this past week. It was the first time I had ever seen one. It looked like an awesome tour bus. That is all I know of them. I traveled Greyhound many years ago, like when I was in high school and it was okay. I prefer Amtrak train over Greyhound. We also have Trailways bus lines in the US. I have never traveled on those. You could take some of us up on offers for part of your travel coming to or from KAP if that fits your agenda.
> 
> Jynx...sorry to hear of your cousin's passing.
> 
> Spider...Good luck on your new job. It sounds exciting.
> 
> Shirley...Matthew and I were talking about you last night on our way to the Wizard of Oz. We are so happy that we were able to keep people warm in Canada when the snow storm hit this week.
> 
> Kathy...Stay safe on those roads this week. I will be looking for your postings so that I know you are okay out there.
> 
> Okay, time to get some sleep since I will have to walk further to get my car in order to head to work in the morning.


Glad you are all safe and well. Sorry you son didn't realize that the water was too deep, best advise, just dry her out best you can. When I had my Neon, I came home at 11pm in the dark and couldn't tell the water was deep, the road blocks had apparently floated away, managed to get me through the flood waters up past the doors, we dried her out best we could and she kept on keeping on for quite a while, eventually had some mild electrical problems, like the turn signal, working on their own or not working, but it still ran great. So there is hope. 
David is heading to Tekonsha, Michigan in the morning so am hoping and praying that he doesn't encounter anything overly interesting on the way to or from. 
Hugs.


----------



## Tessadele

It's time to go to bed, now I have finally caught up, last week & this, you are far too chatty. Still, we wouldn't have it any different, would we?

Lovely to hear such good news from Marianne & Charlotte, won't Pontuf be happy when he sees her? I hope Melody can soon get back on or at least get a message to us to let us know she is continuing to do ok. I know what it's like to be that broke, (that's why my DD1 had to play with the groceries & didn't get any presents from us for her 1st. Xmas), she seems to be very sensible in her priorities & I pray things improve for her once her house sale goes thru. I just hope she can get enough together to give Gage some presents for Xmas, she'll be so sad if she can't.
Enough, I must stop thinking & go to sleep....

Tessa


----------



## iamsam

I should think everything would be over by then - right now it is just windy out. heading your way caren - actually I'm teasing - not sure what path it is taking or if it will just blow itself out. not nearly the storm we were advised about.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Glad you are all safe and well. Sorry you son didn't realize that the water was too deep, best advise, just dry her out best you can. When I had my Neon, I came home at 11pm in the dark and couldn't tell the water was deep, the road blocks had apparently floated away, managed to get me through the flood waters up past the doors, we dried her out best we could and she kept on keeping on for quite a while, eventually had some mild electrical problems, like the turn signal, working on their own or not working, but it still ran great. So there is hope.
> David is heading to Tekonsha, Michigan in the morning so am hoping and praying that he doesn't encounter anything overly interesting on the way to or from.
> Hugs.


----------



## cmaliza

Finally caught up...still waiting to see if DS has taken off...he wants some favorite Thai take-out, we'll order when we know he is in the air. It's been a long day...but still only 8:10 PM. I feel like it should be midnight, at least. 
Many prayers are needed...all winging away...kudos on all the successes. Kathy, hope you are back...good to hear from you! Drive safely! Check in later....CArol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> how are you people doing in Illinois and Indiana - we are having tornado and high wind warnings - the wind is gusting up to sixty miles an hour - we have a limb down so far. I love storms. don't think this one is going to get much worse - rain - lightening and thunder. great fun. hickory isn't upset so quess it isn't too bad yet. i'll wave as I fly by.
> 
> sam


NOway you need to be flying around in this wind. Wind are picking up here my chimes have started to ring. i have a very large chime that takes a bit of wind to set them off. I have them low to the ground for that reason.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> NOway you need to be flying around in this wind. Wind are picking up here my chimes have started to ring. i have a very large chime that takes a bit of wind to set them off. I have them low to the ground for that reason.


Glad you and the girls got home before it started to get that bad.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pacer said:


> Hi everyone. Won't comment too much tonight as the power has had issues tonight. Oldest DS is having trouble getting into his computer and mine is running slow intermittently. While I was teaching my class, the storm blew in. It was so awful that the store flooded by the front door. We lost power at home but not at the store. We didn't want to leave when class was over as that was when the storm was at its worse. Light poles were down as well as trees. I had to park at the far end of the parking lot when I got home as the road into where we actually live was very deep in water. DS came home at the same time and drove through the water before realizing it so water was just dripping from the bottom of the car. I hope it will be okay. I have to reset my clock before going to bed tonight. DH got the others done already. I had wet shoes, socks and pant legs after walking in past the flooded areas. I thought I had picked high enough ground to avoid it but the ground was just so saturated that I sank. Heard rumor that a tornado was seen about 20 miles south of us. I have not checked on that yet.
> 
> Purplefi...I did see a Caravan bus in a stores parking lot this past week. It was the first time I had ever seen one. It looked like an awesome tour bus. That is all I know of them. I traveled Greyhound many years ago, like when I was in high school and it was okay. I prefer Amtrak train over Greyhound. We also have Trailways bus lines in the US. I have never traveled on those. You could take some of us up on offers for part of your travel coming to or from KAP if that fits your agenda.
> 
> Jynx...sorry to hear of your cousin's passing.
> 
> Spider...Good luck on your new job. It sounds exciting.
> 
> Shirley...Matthew and I were talking about you last night on our way to the Wizard of Oz. We are so happy that we were able to keep people warm in Canada when the snow storm hit this week.
> 
> Kathy...Stay safe on those roads this week. I will be looking for your postings so that I know you are okay out there.
> 
> Okay, time to get some sleep since I will have to walk further to get my car in order to head to work in the morning.


Sorry you were out and about in that. We have been watching the wether channel, as we still have so many friends and family in the path.... Glad you are home and dry and warm now. Thanks for your condolences... And that reminds me, I need to call mom with new times for memorial.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> It's lovely...she's much braver than I am!
> JuneK


I will be sure to tell both of them. She is braver than me too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> thought this might interest you - from the Cleveland clinic wellness newsletter get
> 
> sam
> 
> To reduce your diabetes risk, snack on fruit, not fruit juice. Eating fresh fruits at least twice a week makes your body younger.
> Daily DoseFruit may be sweet, but that doesnt mean you have to avoid it. Even if youre playing keep-away when it comes to diabetes, new research shows that eating more whole fruits, especially blueberries, grapes and apples, may significantly reduce your risk of the disease. Researchers found that people who ate at least two servings a week had more than a 20 percent reduced risk of type 2 diabetes, compared to those who ate less than one serving of fruit per month. However, drinking fruit juice was linked to a greater risk of diabetes. The study found that one or more servings of fruit juice each day increased the risk of type 2 diabetes by more than 20 percent. Eliminating juice and adding whole fruits to your diet is a great way to stabilize your blood sugar levels and keep them under control


I have never had a diabetes concern but have always been told to eat the fruit and not drink the juice. You lose so much of the benefits of the pulp and it is so easy to consume way more calories. My only exception would be an occasional glass of OJ for breakfast or cranberry juice if fighting a urinary tract infection.... Wish DH would read this... He only eats berries, no other fruit.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Just a quick apology... I've seen a few of my posts lately. Sure wish
I could turn this spell check OFF. It is making me look even less articulate than usual......


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, it's gotta be true, it's on facebook right? 

:lol: :lol: 
Works for me anyway!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Pacer wrote:Shirley...Matthew and I were talking about you last night on our way to the Wizard of Oz. We are so happy that we were able to keep people warm in Canada when the snow storm hit this week. 

I forgot to tell everyone that i heard from the lady we organized with from the town we gave the winter wear to. She said She made a trip to the farms in the Municipality that had been damaged by the floods and had given out a lot of hats and scarves and mittens. she also said some of the Reservation children received warm wear the first week after we took it out to Exshaw. there were adults who needed our knitted wear too. She says she has a few things left but she is learning from the others who might need them. She said it was so wonderful and that everyone was so appreciative of what we had done. 

They were overwhelmed that friends from the US and other parts of Canada had done this. It warmed my heart. It seems that not too much of that type of donation had been received by that area so I was really happy I called them. It is a small town which is supported by a huge plant and all the people there work at the plant -- the Indian reservation is close by and there is also a lot of vacation homes with some permanent people there. Everyone who got something tried them on right away and were thrilled at the beautiful work. 

I thank you all again. Pacer - tell Matthew would you? 

Shirley


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Pacer wrote:Shirley...Matthew and I were talking about you last night on our way to the Wizard of Oz. We are so happy that we were able to keep people warm in Canada when the snow storm hit this week.
> 
> I forgot to tell everyone that i heard from the lady we organized with from the town we gave the winter wear to. She said She made a trip to the farms in the Municipality that had been damaged by the floods and had given out a lot of hats and scarves and mittens. she also said some of the Reservation children received warm wear the first week after we took it out to Exshaw. there were adults who needed our knitted wear too. She says she has a few things left but she is learning from the others who might need them. She said it was so wonderful and that everyone was so appreciative of what we had done.
> 
> They were overwhelmed that friends from the US and other parts of Canada had done this. It warmed my heart. It seems that not too much of that type of donation had been received by that area so I was really happy I called them. It is a small town which is supported by a huge plant and all the people there work at the plant -- the Indian reservation is close by and there is also a lot of vacation homes with some permanent people there. Everyone who got something tried them on right away and were thrilled at the beautiful work.
> 
> I thank you all again. Pacer - tell Matthew would you?
> 
> Shirley


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to make a real effort to locate the cornmeal. Obviously not much in the local diet!


When mom learned to weave, it was at a grist mill that also did demos of spinning etc. while wearing pioneer clothing... The mill was still operational and I could get the best fresh ground cornmeal..... Living in the South now, it is a staple......


----------



## Dreamweaver

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Bears did end up winning...barely! :lol:


Funny, when we lived there, they were so bad. DH said he wouldn't open the drapes if they were playing in the front yard.... Sure did love Ditka and the fans, etc.......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Time to take a phone and work break.... Catch you all sometime tomorrow....Peace out.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is so cool...love the colors.


NanaCaren said:


> Chrissy's latest tattoo creation upon Sara-Mae's leg. The flower is the new part.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Is that after it has gelled? We do that with leftover mush.


Yes you cool it in the fridge, then slice it, and fry it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hopefully, it will be among the oat meal, Malto-Meal, etc. on the store shelves. I find ours in that area, but also in the baking aisle. You may even find corn meal muffin mix...that may be a cheap alternative to try and see if you like it.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have to make a real effort to locate the cornmeal. Obviously not much in the local diet!


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:
 

> Isn't it a small world? Please keep telling us of your travels & showing items from your collection, it is very interesting & helps to feel we really know one another.
> 
> Tessa


I love learning about where the cups come from they are nice to see. It does help other get to know you.


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Why did the retire The Maid of the Mist? That was an awesome experience...to ride right up to the falls!


It was retired on the Canadian side. I am not sure why they did. On the American side of the falls, they still have these day cruises, and they are called Queen of the Mist. 
I think the Maid of the Mist ship was just getting old and it was not feasible to renovate it up to code. Just my thoughts on it. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> When mom learned to weave, it was at a grist mill that also did demos of spinning etc. while wearing pioneer clothing... The mill was still operational and I could get the best fresh ground cornmeal..... Living in the South now, it is a staple......


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Hopefully, it will be among the oat meal, Malto-Meal, etc. on the store shelves. I find ours in that area, but also in the baking aisle. You may even find corn meal muffin mix...that may be a cheap alternative to try and see if you like it.


I seem to remember I found it once in the International section- I usually avoid that because of price.


----------



## Miss Pam

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, it's gotta be true, it's on facebook right?
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> Works for me anyway!!!


Works for me, too! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Some of us think that as chocolate comes from cocoa which is a bean that it is a vegetable or pulse. Any way you look at it makes it one of your five a day!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!! Chrissy can do ink on my anytime. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks I will tell her, she will like that. This girl perfects everything she tries, in 6th grade she was fixing her friends hair and make up for the dances. Now she is taking cosmetology in school, in two years she will have her license.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you are all safe and well. Sorry you son didn't realize that the water was too deep, best advise, just dry her out best you can. When I had my Neon, I came home at 11pm in the dark and couldn't tell the water was deep, the road blocks had apparently floated away, managed to get me through the flood waters up past the doors, we dried her out best we could and she kept on keeping on for quite a while, eventually had some mild electrical problems, like the turn signal, working on their own or not working, but it still ran great. So there is hope.
> David is heading to Tekonsha, Michigan in the morning so am hoping and praying that he doesn't encounter anything overly interesting on the way to or from.
> Hugs.


I hope David is lucky enough to not have trouble with the storms going on tonight and no delays either. That would not be good.
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I will tell her, she will like that. This girl perfects everything she tries, in 6th grade she was fixing her friends hair and make up for the dances. Now she is taking cosmetology in school, in two years she will have her license.


Wow!! She definitely will have her choice of careers between cosmetology and tatooing (sp?) She definitely has the attention to detail. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I hope David is lucky enough to not have trouble with the storms going on tonight and no delays either. That would not be good.
> Hugs


Thank you. I agree. Seems he was supposed to have left today, but neither boss seems to tell each other what is going on and no one informed David. But it will work out, he'll still be there to deliver on Tuesday, so it works. Hopefully it won't mess with the back loads but if it was that important they should have better communication skills. :roll: 
I'm hoping he doesn't have any problems too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> It's time to go to bed, now I have finally caught up, last week & this, you are far too chatty. Still, we wouldn't have it any different, would we?
> 
> Lovely to hear such good news from Marianne & Charlotte, won't Pontuf be happy when he sees her? I hope Melody can soon get back on or at least get a message to us to let us know she is continuing to do ok. I know what it's like to be that broke, (that's why my DD1 had to play with the groceries & didn't get any presents from us for her 1st. Xmas), she seems to be very sensible in her priorities & I pray things improve for her once her house sale goes thru. I just hope she can get enough together to give Gage some presents for Xmas, she'll be so sad if she can't.
> Enough, I must stop thinking & go to sleep....
> 
> Tessa


Good night Tessa sleep well and pleasant dreams. I don't think less chatting is something that will happen soon.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, it's gotta be true, it's on facebook right?
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> Works for me anyway!!!


Kaye, I always heard it that chocolate comes from cocoa beans, so it is a vegetable - pretty much the same thing, I guess. The town I grew up in had a Nestle's plant for over 100 years. It is good to grow up in a place that smells like chocolate!! :lol: :lol: Love Paula


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I should think everything would be over by then - right now it is just windy out. heading your way caren - actually I'm teasing - not sure what path it is taking or if it will just blow itself out. not nearly the storm we were advised about.
> 
> sam


You are right the wind is here the chimes have been going off from time to time. Not too badly and there have been no fire alarms going off either a sure indication the wind is bad. I sit between two storm system according to the weather channel here. Not a big deal no different than the snow storms. The rain has stopped so think things will be fine. The neighbour says her roof isn't rattling like crazy. Nice to fall asleep to.


----------



## Poledra65

Grandmapaula said:


> Kaye, I always heard it that chocolate comes from cocoa beans, so it is a vegetable - pretty much the same thing, I guess. The town I grew up in had a Nestle's plant for over 100 years. It is good to grow up in a place that smells like chocolate!! :lol: :lol: Love Paula


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you and the girls got home before it started to get that bad.


We were truing to avoid that and I promised a friend I wouldn't be out driving in it. Didn't want to cause worry for no reason. :-D 
And the rain starts again, pond will be tip top in no time now YES!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Radio station posted these, I really love the first one.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> We were truing to avoid that and I promised a friend I wouldn't be out driving in it. Didn't want to cause worry for no reason. :-D
> And the rain starts again, pond will be tip top in no time now YES!!!!


That's great, once it's full, it should stay that way through the winter for the most part. :thumbup: :thumbup:
No worries is a good thing. ;-)


----------



## NanaCaren

The rain and wind


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The rain and wind


That would be so great to go to sleep to. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, it's gotta be true, it's on facebook right?
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> Works for me anyway!!!


Sounds good to me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> That is so cool...love the colors.


Will pass that on to the girls.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Some of us think that as chocolate comes from cocoa which is a bean that it is a vegetable or pulse. Any way you look at it makes it one of your five a day!


Yes it sure is must have at least once a day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. I agree. Seems he was supposed to have left today, but neither boss seems to tell each other what is going on and no one informed David. But it will work out, he'll still be there to deliver on Tuesday, so it works. Hopefully it won't mess with the back loads but if it was that important they should have better communication skills. :roll:
> I'm hoping he doesn't have any problems too.


Communication is rather important for them make the whole world run smoother. Not having back loads is never fun, I know a few that would complain for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

And Dark chocolate is good for you, full of antioxidants.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Communication is rather important for them make the whole world run smoother. Not having back loads is never fun, I know a few that would complain for sure.


Yes, and David doesn't seem to be worried about it, said he doesn't really think it will impact anything, at least not enough to worry about.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That would be so great to go to sleep to. :thumbup: :thumbup:


It is and it is even louder now I know a certain someone that would love to hear this. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is and it is even louder now I know a certain someone that would love to hear this. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Night night.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and David doesn't seem to be worried about it, said he doesn't really think it will impact anything, at least not enough to worry about.


That is good to know. 
With that I'm headed to dreamland Good Night to one and all. Sweet dreams and lolly pops as my friend would say


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Night night.


Night Sass. Sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That is good to know.
> With that I'm headed to dreamland Good Night to one and all. Sweet dreams and lolly pops as my friend would say


Good night sweetheart, good night. I always hear Ted Danson, Steve Gutenburg, and Tom Selleck whenever I think that line. LOL. 
Sweet dreams and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off to bed also. Goodnight to all and to all a good night. Sweet dreams


----------



## darowil

Tessadele said:


> Julian & I have had a couple of trips on the Waverley round the Isle of Wight. It's just as exciting for an adult as it is for kids. We appreciate the history, also I like to pretend I'm Mark Twain. Lol.
> 
> Tessa.


I had on hours trip on a paddle steamer when I was in Echuca and it was wonderful watching the wheels. Same with the water wheels in flour mills etc.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> Heidi has a mat her children have all laid on - it sounds an alarm if there is no movement for a period of time (I can't remember how long it is) - they will sleep on it until they are out of the crib.
> 
> sam


An apnea mat- we needed one for Maryanne because she was of these babies who stopped breathing- but it settled and hasn't remained an issue for her. Her cleft palate resulted in a lot reflux (a common problem with babies with cleft palattes) and reflux can case babies to stop breathing. That I hadn't known until them.


----------



## darowil

Pup lover said:


> Real pumpkins are not even so yours dont have to be either! :thumbup:


Exactly my thought when I read it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> And Dark chocolate is good for you, full of antioxidants.


Yes, a real health benefit....so I MUST have some every day...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grandmapaula said:


> Kaye, I always heard it that chocolate comes from cocoa beans, so it is a vegetable - pretty much the same thing, I guess. The town I grew up in had a Nestle's plant for over 100 years. It is good to grow up in a place that smells like chocolate!! :lol: :lol: Love Paula


We loved near the Ovaltine plant and would get the chocolate bean hulls to mulch the flower beds. It was heavenly when fresh...... And I think it many have even been free.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Radio station posted these, I really love the first one.


Love that top one, but the middle is pretty nest too. I don't even want to think about my warning label!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well, I should also say good night. I seem to have missed the optimum time for falling asleep and don't feel tired, but I am and have a busy day tomorrow so time to give it a try. 

Now that I know the memorial service is Tues., I'll try to,get into Dr. tomorrow. They are good about short notice...... I 've just been given my assignments for Thanksgiving dinner so I can make a shopping list for this Friday..... 

The little girl behind me came over with her uniform. The hem is out. Thatis the first thing to do in the morning..... She is such a cutie....

Sleep tight, all....


----------



## busyworkerbee

Lurker 2 said:


> But you are not alone now? I seem to remember photos of your nieces.


No, I am now in qld, near to them. The only ways to have a quiet Christmas now is for them to go to their paternal grandparents home, very unlikely due to issues within that family, or for me to go somewhere by myself. Not on agenda this year. Thismyear will short, noisy Christmas at the jew beach house with bot sets of seniors, myself, my sister, my nephew, 5 nieces, 1 boyfriend, my sister's brother in law, and maybe some close family friends. I can see me sleeping either on one of the patios of ion mattress in with my seniors.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> what is a stocking stick?
> 
> sam


stick=stitch stocking= stockinette


----------



## busyworkerbee

:-o Have just watched news. I hope everyone in Tornado Alley stays safe during current cycle. Also ktpers in North Sydney, especially any in or near Hornsby. There was a small tornado there today which hit the Westfield centre cinema. A lot ofmdamage and searches still occurring for people in that complex.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> No, I am now in qld, near to them. The only ways to have a quiet Christmas now is for them to go to their paternal grandparents home, very unlikely due to issues within that family, or for me to go somewhere by myself. Not on agenda this year. Thismyear will short, noisy Christmas at the jew beach house with bot sets of seniors, myself, my sister, my nephew, 5 nieces, 1 boyfriend, my sister's brother in law, and maybe some close family friends. I can see me sleeping either on one of the patios of ion mattress in with my seniors.


And you certainly won't be lonely!


----------



## iamsam

I think you are probably right - the maid of the mist was there when Phyllis and I were there some fifty years ago.

I wanted to ride it but no one else did.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> It was retired on the Canadian side. I am not sure why they did. On the American side of the falls, they still have these day cruises, and they are called Queen of the Mist.
> I think the Maid of the Mist ship was just getting old and it was not feasible to renovate it up to code. Just my thoughts on it. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

almost three in the morning - maybe I should go to bed.

sam


----------



## doogie

OMG those recipes sound devine! And yes I'm still kicking and pouring my brains into school. HUGS to everyone! I miss you guys sooooooo much!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNS

Grandmapaula said:


> Aran, will be praying for your friend Dick, and also will be aware on the 20th for remembrance of those who died just because they wanted to be themselves. We have a dear friend who used to be Jim and is now Janice. Jim was one of the gloomiest people I have ever known, and no wonder! As Janice, she is happy and upbeat - a completely different person. I once asked her if she would go through all the pain and surgeries again, and she replied "absolutely, Best thing I ever did". That's enough for me!! Love, Paula


A recent radio programme here dealing with general medical topics said that there are strong reasons for introducing another gender category of 'intersex' because a significant number of newborns are quite difficult to assign gender to. Social pressures require you to immediately decide on 'boy' or 'girl' so there are bound to be mistakes made. I had never realised that the 'unsure of gender' was more common than thought, and we need to be more aware of this to reduce the prejudice shown about transgender issues. The pressures must be enormous, and I'm glad your friend Janice is now happy in her own skin.


----------



## dollyclaire

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Kathy, stay safe wherever you are on the road, hope you are nowhere near the storms.
> Hugs


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee said:


> :-o Have just watched news. I hope everyone in Tornado Alley stays safe during current cycle. Also ktpers in North Sydney, especially any in or near Hornsby. There was a small tornado there today which hit the Westfield centre cinema. A lot ofmdamage and searches still occurring for people in that complex.


Oh no. We are having similar weather for sure. I'm not getting the tornadoes but the weather has reached here and the winds have been quite strong during the night. That is why I am awake. Hope no people died in the cinema.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I think you are probably right - the maid of the mist was there when Phyllis and I were there some fifty years ago.
> 
> I wanted to ride it but no one else did.
> 
> sam


We take visitors on The Maid of the Mist and our grandchildren. So sorry to hear it is retired. Hope they still have boats to take its place or are they just not doing it at all?
I have done this since I was a child.


----------



## Kathleendoris

angelam said:


> When I was young my Mother and I lived with her parents. It was in a small village in Hampshire. We had an outside toilet and a pump in the back garden. Grandma had to pump all the water we needed. One day a letter came saying that mains water was going to be run into the village and all houses would be connected. Grandpa said he was having none of that new fangled stuff! He would continue taking water from the well. A tap was put in to the kitchen (the only one in the house) and grandma filled up her bucket from that tap. Grandpa continued using it convinced it still came from the well!


Such a familiar story. We had two wells, but no pump - it was a case of lowering a bucket into the well and pulling it back up again when it was full. One well collected the rain water from the gutters, so was only really suitable for washing, the other was a very deep well that filled with ground water, so was, in theory at least, safe to drink. At some point, probably before I was born, mains water had come to the village and my grandfather had had it connected to a tap in the stables, but not to the house. We used to fill a bucket from this tap and carry it across to the house, where it sat in the pantry, covered by a cloth to keep out insects, to provide drinking water. When I was eight, my mother, somewhat to her surprise, discovered that she was pregnant again, and at this point she insisted upon having mains water piped to the house. Even so, we only had one tap, in the kitchen, so bathing was still a matter of a tin bath in front of the fire. My daughters get that "Here she goes again" expression whenever I mention this, so I it is a treat to be able to reminisce among people who might be vaguely interested. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Aran said:


> I can make most of you jealous because I actually live close enough to Sam to see him more often than the rest of you. We had so much fun together, just chatting & knitting. Sam is very funny in person, and I rarely meet another man who is more obsessed with his beard than I am. We ate supper at a very nice place that served European food. Their feta cheese is Bulgarian & made from sheep's milk, so I had spinach pie for the first in several years, and it was very good.
> 
> I finished the dishcloth today during discussion after Quaker Meeting. I do plan on teaching a class on simple Aran knitting at KAP next year so the dishcloth was a sample pattern.
> 
> Please pray for my friend Mary's husband, Dick, who has a rare & very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp. He's having surgery on Tuesday & then follow up surgery the following week. In the mean time, the area will covered by a vacuum seal or something. He will need radiation. Unfortunately, this form of cancer has high mortality rates. On the plus side, he's in very good health otherwise & seems to be upbeat thus far.
> 
> November is Transgender Awareness Month, and Nov. 20 is Transgender Day of Remembrance to commemorate all the trans folks who were murdered in the previous year. I heard that 283 trans folks were murdered in the last year, including 95 from Brazil. Folks might want to check in cities they live for ceremonies near them. Even if you don't do that, would you take a moment & remember folks who have been killed for being themselves? If you google Transgender day of remembrance, you'll learn more information.


So sorry to hear about your friend and his good health will certainly help.

Sad that there are any murders taking place over gender. Heartbreaking.

How lovely you will be doing a workshop at KAP!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Doogie...Glad to hear from you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> Such a familiar story. We had two wells, but no pump - it was a case of lowering a bucket into the well and pulling it back up again when it was full. One well collected the rain water from the gutters, so was only really suitable for washing, the other was a very deep well that filled with ground water, so was, in theory at least, safe to drink. At some point, probably before I was born, mains water had come to the village and my grandfather had had it connected to a tap in the stables, but not to the house. We used to fill a bucket from this tap and carry it across to the house, where it sat in the pantry, covered by a cloth to keep out insects, to provide drinking water. When I was eight, my mother, somewhat to her surprise, discovered that she was pregnant again, and at this point she insisted upon having mains water piped to the house. Even so, we only had one tap, in the kitchen, so bathing was still a matter of a tin bath in front of the fire. My daughters get that "Here she goes again" expression whenever I mention this, so I it is a treat to be able to reminisce among people who might be vaguely interested. :roll:


I remember exactly this when I went to visit my grandma at one place they lived. No house water but the pump and a pail. She would heat the water pail by pail and put it in a metal tub for a bath. Seemed normal, but I'm so glad I have it so easy. Oh yes, everyone used the same tub water...Yuck. I didn't mind it then but the thought of it now. :x


----------



## angelam

Kathleendoris said:


> Such a familiar story. We had two wells, but no pump - it was a case of lowering a bucket into the well and pulling it back up again when it was full. One well collected the rain water from the gutters, so was only really suitable for washing, the other was a very deep well that filled with ground water, so was, in theory at least, safe to drink. At some point, probably before I was born, mains water had come to the village and my grandfather had had it connected to a tap in the stables, but not to the house. We used to fill a bucket from this tap and carry it across to the house, where it sat in the pantry, covered by a cloth to keep out insects, to provide drinking water. When I was eight, my mother, somewhat to her surprise, discovered that she was pregnant again, and at this point she insisted upon having mains water piped to the house. Even so, we only had one tap, in the kitchen, so bathing was still a matter of a tin bath in front of the fire. My daughters get that "Here she goes again" expression whenever I mention this, so I it is a treat to be able to reminisce among people who might be vaguely interested. :roll:


Morning Kathleendoris. Now you mention it I think our well had a bucket that you simply lowered on the end of a rope and then turned a handle to wind it up again. My grandchildren think its unbelievable that people could live like that! The only entertainment we had was a radio. How did we survive without all the electronic gizmos they have now!


----------



## angelam

Kathleendoris said:


> Such a familiar story. We had two wells, but no pump - it was a case of lowering a bucket into the well and pulling it back up again when it was full. One well collected the rain water from the gutters, so was only really suitable for washing, the other was a very deep well that filled with ground water, so was, in theory at least, safe to drink. At some point, probably before I was born, mains water had come to the village and my grandfather had had it connected to a tap in the stables, but not to the house. We used to fill a bucket from this tap and carry it across to the house, where it sat in the pantry, covered by a cloth to keep out insects, to provide drinking water. When I was eight, my mother, somewhat to her surprise, discovered that she was pregnant again, and at this point she insisted upon having mains water piped to the house. Even so, we only had one tap, in the kitchen, so bathing was still a matter of a tin bath in front of the fire. My daughters get that "Here she goes again" expression whenever I mention this, so I it is a treat to be able to reminisce among people who might be vaguely interested. :roll:


Morning Kathleendoris. Now you mention it I think our well had a bucket that you simply lowered on the end of a rope and then turned a handle to wind it up again. My grandchildren think its unbelievable that people could live like that! The only entertainment we had was a radio. How did we survive without all the electronic gizmos they have now!


----------



## Cashmeregma

We were talking about knitting with sheets and t-shirts last KTP and one thing I would love to knit with is the sari fabric with all the beautiful colors. I guess it comes already in strips.

Here are some images of things done with this fabric:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=sari+fabric+to+knit+with&qpvt=sari+fabric+to+knit+with&FORM=IGRE


----------



## TNS

Kathleendoris said:


> Such a familiar story. We had two wells, but no pump - it was a case of lowering a bucket into the well and pulling it back up again when it was full. One well collected the rain water from the gutters, so was only really suitable for washing, the other was a very deep well that filled with ground water, so was, in theory at least, safe to drink. At some point, probably before I was born, mains water had come to the village and my grandfather had had it connected to a tap in the stables, but not to the house. We used to fill a bucket from this tap and carry it across to the house, where it sat in the pantry, covered by a cloth to keep out insects, to provide drinking water. When I was eight, my mother, somewhat to her surprise, discovered that she was pregnant again, and at this point she insisted upon having mains water piped to the house. Even so, we only had one tap, in the kitchen, so bathing was still a matter of a tin bath in front of the fire. My daughters get that "Here she goes again" expression whenever I mention this, so I it is a treat to be able to reminisce among people who might be vaguely interested. :roll:


Well, I for one value all the recollections, and maybe your daughters will when they are older. I've always been interested in how ordinary people lived in the past, as history tends to concern the doings of the upper classes who, however influential, were such a small segment of the population.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam said:


> Morning Kathleendoris. Now you mention it I think our well had a bucket that you simply lowered on the end of a rope and then turned a handle to wind it up again. My grandchildren think its unbelievable that people could live like that! The only entertainment we had was a radio. How did we survive without all the electronic gizmos they have now!


I was talking about that with DH 2 nights ago. I lived in Toronto, Canada and up north in the Highlands of Haliburton. I think the best part of my childhood was up north. I had all the technical advantages and entertainment in Toronto and very few up north. No tv at my aunts and I don't remember a radio either, yet I was never, ever bored. My uncle would play the banjo and we would all sing. Dug for clay with friends and we made pots from what we dug out of the ground. Swam in lake out to raft and made up stories of water monsters or dove for fresh water clams and in winter went ice skating. Jumped off a bridge into the river going from one lake to the other. Hiked the woods.

Now children have portable games to take everywhere, ipods, etc., and you continually hear they are bored. I was never bored, but I don't blame the children. It is all they know. Wish I could give them my experience. Sitting still under a tree listening to the water from a creek and hearing the sounds of nature was a wonderful day for me.

The stories you share with them will mean a lot to them. Wish they could experience the good parts of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Well, I for one value all the recollections, and maybe your daughters will when they are older. I've always been interested in how ordinary people lived in the past, as history tends to concern the doings of the upper classes who, however influential, were such a small segment of the population.


You are so right :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Well, I'm finally getting tired. The wind is still kicking up pretty strong but the garbage pail and recycling are still in the driveway. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Off to try and get some more shut eye.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> thought this might interest you - from the Cleveland clinic wellness newsletter get
> 
> sam
> 
> To reduce your diabetes risk, snack on fruit, not fruit juice. Eating fresh fruits at least twice a week makes your body younger.
> Daily DoseFruit may be sweet, but that doesnt mean you have to avoid it. Even if youre playing keep-away when it comes to diabetes, new research shows that eating more whole fruits, especially blueberries, grapes and apples, may significantly reduce your risk of the disease. Researchers found that people who ate at least two servings a week had more than a 20 percent reduced risk of type 2 diabetes, compared to those who ate less than one serving of fruit per month. However, drinking fruit juice was linked to a greater risk of diabetes. The study found that one or more servings of fruit juice each day increased the risk of type 2 diabetes by more than 20 percent. Eliminating juice and adding whole fruits to your diet is a great way to stabilize your blood sugar levels and keep them under control


Is that really saying 2 serves a WEEK? We are told 2 serves a day but on this level I am fine- but not bey our recommendations.
Fruit juice I know is not good for us (but what about those that blend the whole fruit up so you get the pulp etc?)


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, it's gotta be true, it's on facebook right?
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> Works for me anyway!!!


Now thats a salad I could very happily eat!


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> :-o Have just watched news. I hope everyone in Tornado Alley stays safe during current cycle. Also ktpers in North Sydney, especially any in or near Hornsby. There was a small tornado there today which hit the Westfield centre cinema. A lot ofmdamage and searches still occurring for people in that complex.


I hadn't heard that- hope Nicho is OK. She lives in that area somewhere. We are talking of meeting in Hornsby in Jaunary.

Just checked up- a small number of minor injuries but no major ones. Lots of property damage.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey Surrey, but the trees are still full of colour. I would have been on earlier, but I was talkin g to London Girl about our trip!

Hope everyone is safe after the tornado and hugs to all.

Monday photos......


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> I remember exactly this when I went to visit my grandma at one place they lived. No house water but the pump and a pail. She would heat the water pail by pail and put it in a metal tub for a bath. Seemed normal, but I'm so glad I have it so easy. Oh yes, everyone used the same tub water...Yuck. I didn't mind it then but the thought of it now. :x


We did have a bath with running water etc but as kids we shared the same bath water and a number of us bathed at the same time. We had fun actually- sometimes its a woenr there was any water left for the others after us so much went on the floor.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Morning Kathleendoris. Now you mention it I think our well had a bucket that you simply lowered on the end of a rope and then turned a handle to wind it up again. My grandchildren think its unbelievable that people could live like that! The only entertainment we had was a radio. How did we survive without all the electronic gizmos they have now!


Our first house had a well with a hand pump in it. (wrong it was an underground rainwater tank). David added an electric pump- but we did have mains water as well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure if the wind got beneath your wings that you'll go flying, so stay inside safe and sound. It has done it's thing here and seems to be totally blown through....we survived in good stead...I worry about Pup Lover and Ceili and other Illinois and Indidana dwellers.


Sam, the wind is blowing this direction so you'll be going by Ohio Joy, Nittergama and if you blow up NE you'll see me, Grandmapaula, and NanaCaren. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I saw some of those baseball-sized hail stones! HUGE! The town of Washington really suffered. The pictures look like a total waste land. My heart really breaks for them.
> I'm glad you and family are safe.
> Carol il/oh


Just heartbreaking. The photo I showed there was nothing at all left standing. I know, I said I was going to sleep. Hope I get to fall asleep soon. Wind seems to have died down quite a bit right now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Sposed to call this week and schedule a stress test, I think I can pass on thst now. Opened the drawer on the bottom of the stove where I keep some pans and a flippin mouse scrambled his way out of the muffin tin and took off, scared the crap out of me!!!


Well that sure upped the stress level!!! Thank goodness you passed that one. Would have scared me too and the older I get the less surprises I need. What a fright for sure. Guessing there was a scream involved too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> wow - I am all caught up finally.
> 
> we had some high winds - had a large branch come down but that is all. I was wanting some real stormy weather - the kind you wonder if you should go to the basement or not. alas - it is all over for now.
> 
> celebrated Ayden's birthday today - it is actually on Wednesday - he is eight years old. hardly seems that long.
> 
> sam


For Wednesday: Happy Birthday Aidan.


----------



## darowil

Todays mug is from an Indigenous school we visted when we went up to the Northern Territory a couple of years ago. Education for the indigenous population is a huge issue. Many reason why it is so poor- and many of them very difficult to anything about. I did a major paper on it for my MAsters in health. Literacy levels have a hug eimpact on health- it is one of the most important factors influencing health. ANd literacy levles amongst our indogenous population are very poor, which is reflected in there extremely poor health stats. Th elife expectancy is esstimated to be about 16 years lower than the Austrlaian average (though becuase of the difficulty in collecting accurte statistics this can't be verified). 
Thus Indigenous schools can help to address these two issues. The students leearn differently to most Australians and they are often well behind the other students of there age. At a school where the majority if not all the students are struggling it is easier for them to make some progress.
I'm sure I was told the signifcance of these paintings but I can't remember. The students come up with designs for a number of items including mugs and t-shirts.


----------



## Lurker 2

doogie said:


> OMG those recipes sound devine! And yes I'm still kicking and pouring my brains into school. HUGS to everyone! I miss you guys sooooooo much!!!!!!!!


Good to see you doogie! Been wondering how you were going with school?


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~She has our support!


I will let her know Carol. That should mean something very special for her to have support from all over the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Todays mug is from an Indigenous school we visted when we went up to the Northern Territory a couple of years ago. Education for the indigenous population is a huge issue. Many reason why it is so poor- and many of them very difficult to anything about. I did a major paper on it for my MAsters in health. Literacy levels have a hug eimpact on health- it is one of the most important factors influencing health. ANd literacy levles amongst our indogenous population are very poor, which is reflected in there extremely poor health stats. Th elife expectancy is esstimated to be about 16 years lower than the Austrlaian average (though becuase of the difficulty in collecting accurte statistics this can't be verified).
> Thus Indigenous schools can help to address these two issues. The students leearn differently to most Australians and they are often well behind the other students of there age. At a school where the majority if not all the students are struggling it is easier for them to make some progress.
> I'm sure I was told the signifcance of these paintings but I can't remember. The students come up with designs for a number of items including mugs and t-shirts.


So sorry to hear about the struggle but did know about it, just never knew anyone personally who was in contact with these people till you. My niece teaches American Indians in Arizona and has many problems. She is very gifted in reaching difficult students and had great success in the dangerous inner-city schools. Her problem is that some of the Native American students do not even attend to learn. They are enrolled but never show up. I often wonder if we had to take intelligence tests based on what their culture has taught them, where it hasn't been lost, how we would do? Such as survival in the wild. Sad that their lives are so much shorter but wonderful that you have had first-hand experience. Enjoy so much learning from you and Julie about the indigenous people and even those who migrated from other islands, i.e., Samoa.


----------



## Cashmeregma

angelam wrote:
When I was young my Mother and I lived with her parents. It was in a small village in Hampshire. We had an outside toilet and a pump in the back garden. Grandma had to pump all the water we needed. One day a letter came saying that mains water was going to be run into the village and all houses would be connected. Grandpa said he was having none of that new fangled stuff! He would continue taking water from the well. A tap was put in to the kitchen (the only one in the house) and grandma filled up her bucket from that tap. Grandpa continued using it convinced it still came from the well!



darowil said:


> Smart grandma


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I so agree.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tessadele wrote:
Wish we had Bob here, they are going to build 140 dwellings in the field behind my house & no amount of protest is going to change their minds. That field has been full of crops since I was a child, different each year & very profitable, but that doesn't count.
Neither does the fact that one of the joys of my life has been watching the deer from my bedroom window. They don't destroy the crops but come in the winter to forage & drink from the stream. They're going to move the stream to make room for the houses. It's all nonsense, but it's a case of "who you know". There are plenty of fields here which are in better positions, most with a couple of horses grazing on a couple of months of the year, but they don't belong to the same landowner.
Sorry for the rant but I'm gutted, probably more than most neighbours because I've lived here for the last 27yrs. & as a child as it was our family home. Rant over.

Tessa


thewren said:


> I would rant also - check it out - there may be something you could do - do the other neighbors feel the same?
> 
> sam


So sorry Tessa. Change is definitely not always for the best.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Such a shame.... Technology changes so quickly, it is hard to stay current. I know that the temporary agencies give classes on the latest software to help people keep current.


Yes, she went right to the agency and they had another job for her but with the same requirements so she told them her anxiety about that and they are giving her more training!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Such a familiar story. We had two wells, but no pump - it was a case of lowering a bucket into the well and pulling it back up again when it was full. One well collected the rain water from the gutters, so was only really suitable for washing, the other was a very deep well that filled with ground water, so was, in theory at least, safe to drink. At some point, probably before I was born, mains water had come to the village and my grandfather had had it connected to a tap in the stables, but not to the house. We used to fill a bucket from this tap and carry it across to the house, where it sat in the pantry, covered by a cloth to keep out insects, to provide drinking water. When I was eight, my mother, somewhat to her surprise, discovered that she was pregnant again, and at this point she insisted upon having mains water piped to the house. Even so, we only had one tap, in the kitchen, so bathing was still a matter of a tin bath in front of the fire. My daughters get that "Here she goes again" expression whenever I mention this, so I it is a treat to be able to reminisce among people who might be vaguely interested. :roll:


More than vaguely! I had thought we had been 'backward' in Balmaha, because we got electricity only in 1952, so they could say truthfully that Britain was electrified for the Coronation. Prior to that we all had generators. This despite the fact that we could see the pipes from the Loch Katrine generating station. However we did have piped water, but it came from the burn on the Conic (not at all sure how this is really spelled?) There were about 5 houses on that supply, and the other houses would have used others of the burns around. (a 'burn' to a Scot is a small stream). I grew up seeing the Clydesdale horses plowing the fields, hand formed stooks of wheat, and hay stacks that looked like little round houses- and had a habit of catching on fire from time to time. The Irishmen came over in summer with scythes, and cut the roadside grasses, and I remember being fascinated by the mole catchers, with sack cloth leggings. Life was tough in Britain after WWll. Many food items were still on rationing until I was around 6. Icecream was something one saw very occasionally when the Italian Icecream vendor brought his cart out from Glasgow, because visitors used to flock to our side of Loch Lomond so they could climb the Ben.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> you stay safe Kathy - you are in a little van - not much protection.
> 
> sam


Kehinkle...Please be safe. I'm sure the vans are in danger with their shape in this weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hello Julie. I think I really am going to sign off now and try and get an hour of sleep before the alarm goes off.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Well, I for one value all the recollections, and maybe your daughters will when they are older. I've always been interested in how ordinary people lived in the past, as history tends to concern the doings of the upper classes who, however influential, were such a small segment of the population.


But of course had the money to pay people to write the histories, or had pens and paper on which to record things, education was far from universal- although I believe Scotland had a good reputation for teaching those from humble backgrounds.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, but the trees are still full of colour. I would have been on earlier, but I was talkin g to London Girl about our trip!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe after the tornado and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photos......


That last rose is so lovely! I am sure you and London Girl must have lots to talk about with the planning of next year's trip! Hugs to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Hello Julie. I think I really am going to sign off now and try and get an hour of sleep before the alarm goes off.


Hello Angora! I see you have logged off now! Hope that does mean sleep has come!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> More than vaguely! I had thought we had been 'backward' in Balmaha, because we got electricity only in 1952, so they could say truthfully that Britain was electrified for the Coronation. Prior to that we all had generators. This despite the fact that we could see the pipes from the Loch Katrine generating station. However we did have piped water, but it came from the burn on the Conic (not at all sure how this is really spelled?) There were about 5 houses on that supply, and the other houses would have used others of the burns around. (a 'burn' to a Scot is a small stream). I grew up seeing the Clydesdale horses plowing the fields, hand formed stooks of wheat, and hay stacks that looked like little round houses- and had a habit of catching on fire from time to time. The Irishmen came over in summer with scythes, and cut the roadside grasses, and I remember being fascinated by the mole catchers, with sack cloth leggings. Life was tough in Britain after WWll. Many food items were still on rationing until I was around 6. Icecream was something one saw very occasionally when the Italian Icecream vendor brought his cart out from Glasgow, because visitors used to flock to our side of Loch Lomond so they could climb the Ben.


I don't actually remember living in a house without electricity, although two of my uncles lived in such houses. We did have fairly frequent power cuts, though, and when that happened, we had to resort to Tilley lamps. Those were normally used to light the hen houses (because allegedly they continued to lay throughout the winter months if they had light for longer hours), but when needs must, we used them ourselves.

I remember one cousin lived in a very tumbledown old house with no electricity, but it did have water and even a WC, which amazingly was sited in a corner of the kitchen. Eventually, it was screened off, but not before the day when the kettle was allowed to boil for rather too long (on the stove powered by bottled gas), so that the 'whistle' flew off and landed in the toilet.

We didn't feel deprived, and in many ways we were not. At my dad's funeral I was chatting to an old school friend of my brother, who is one of the most well-to-do farmers in the village, and he was telling me about a day in primary school when the teacher had asked the class who did not have an inside toilet. The only two children in the class who owned up to this were my brother and his friend. The other children lived in council houses (social housing) or newly built properties, with all mod. cons., whereas we lived in old farm properties that really had never been updated.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you are all safe and well. Sorry you son didn't realize that the water was too deep, best advise, just dry her out best you can. When I had my Neon, I came home at 11pm in the dark and couldn't tell the water was deep, the road blocks had apparently floated away, managed to get me through the flood waters up past the doors, we dried her out best we could and she kept on keeping on for quite a while, eventually had some mild electrical problems, like the turn signal, working on their own or not working, but it still ran great. So there is hope.
> David is heading to Tekonsha, Michigan in the morning so am hoping and praying that he doesn't encounter anything overly interesting on the way to or from.
> Hugs.


I'll be praying for David's safety, as always.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

It is a small town which is supported by a huge plant and all the people there work at the plant -- the Indian reservation is close by and there is also a lot of vacation homes with some permanent people there. Everyone who got something tried them on right away and were thrilled at the beautiful work.

I thank you all again. Pacer - tell Matthew would you?

Shirley[/quote]

I'm so glad I had an opportunity to do a little to help people who needed it so badly. Being cold is almost as bad as being hungry!
Thank you, Shirley, for giving me that opportunity.
junek


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> More than vaguely! I had thought we had been 'backward' in Balmaha, because we got electricity only in 1952, so they could say truthfully that Britain was electrified for the Coronation. Prior to that we all had generators. This despite the fact that we could see the pipes from the Loch Katrine generating station. However we did have piped water, but it came from the burn on the Conic (not at all sure how this is really spelled?) There were about 5 houses on that supply, and the other houses would have used others of the burns around. (a 'burn' to a Scot is a small stream). I grew up seeing the Clydesdale horses plowing the fields, hand formed stooks of wheat, and hay stacks that looked like little round houses- and had a habit of catching on fire from time to time. The Irishmen came over in summer with scythes, and cut the roadside grasses, and I remember being fascinated by the mole catchers, with sack cloth leggings. Life was tough in Britain after WWll. Many food items were still on rationing until I was around 6. Icecream was something one saw very occasionally when the Italian Icecream vendor brought his cart out from Glasgow, because visitors used to flock to our side of Loch Lomond so they could climb the Ben.


My Mother and I lived with my grandparents all through WW2. In 1947 my grandfather (a retired builder) offered to build a house in the village for my Mother. The only way they could get planning permission was to agree to open a Post Office there as the old one in the village had just closed down. So we finished up with a Post Office and small general store. As sweets were still rationed for some time after the end of the war, my job was to cut the coupons out of the ration books for any sweets sold.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> More than vaguely! I had thought we had been 'backward' in Balmaha, because we got electricity only in 1952, so they could say truthfully that Britain was electrified for the Coronation. Prior to that we all had generators. This despite the fact that we could see the pipes from the Loch Katrine generating station. However we did have piped water, but it came from the burn on the Conic (not at all sure how this is really spelled?) There were about 5 houses on that supply, and the other houses would have used others of the burns around. (a 'burn' to a Scot is a small stream). I grew up seeing the Clydesdale horses plowing the fields, hand formed stooks of wheat, and hay stacks that looked like little round houses- and had a habit of catching on fire from time to time. The Irishmen came over in summer with scythes, and cut the roadside grasses, and I remember being fascinated by the mole catchers, with sack cloth leggings. Life was tough in Britain after WWll. Many food items were still on rationing until I was around 6. Icecream was something one saw very occasionally when the Italian Icecream vendor brought his cart out from Glasgow, because visitors used to flock to our side of Loch Lomond so they could climb the Ben.


My Mother and I lived with my grandparents all through WW2. In 1947 my grandfather (a retired builder) offered to build a house in the village for my Mother. The only way they could get planning permission was to agree to open a Post Office there as the old one in the village had just closed down. So we finished up with a Post Office and small general store. As sweets were still rationed for some time after the end of the war, my job was to cut the coupons out of the ration books for any sweets sold.


----------



## angelam

angelam said:


> My Mother and I lived with my grandparents all through WW2. In 1947 my grandfather (a retired builder) offered to build a house in the village for my Mother. The only way they could get planning permission was to agree to open a Post Office there as the old one in the village had just closed down. So we finished up with a Post Office and small general store. As sweets were still rationed for some time after the end of the war, my job was to cut the coupons out of the ration books for any sweets sold.


Oops!! A definite touch of the Gwenies this morning!


----------



## jknappva

doogie said:


> OMG those recipes sound devine! And yes I'm still kicking and pouring my brains into school. HUGS to everyone! I miss you guys sooooooo much!!!!!!!!


And I miss you sooooooo much,too. Good to get even a quick note.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 10c/ 50f at the moment, rain is expected again today. 

Today's morning coffee was picked by DJ again, I think she likes picking them out. 

Hugs and healing energies for all those in need. DJ sends hugs to everyone today.


----------



## jknappva

Now children have portable games to take everywhere, ipods, etc., and you continually hear they are bored. I was never bored, but I don't blame the children. It is all they know. Wish I could give them my experience. Sitting still under a tree listening to the water from a creek and hearing the sounds of nature was a wonderful day for me.

The stories you share with them will mean a lot to them. Wish they could experience the good parts of it.[/quote]

We had a radio but when I was growing up, I never remember listening to it except at night because it was dark and I couldn't play outside. I rode my bicycle miles and miles down country roads...cousin had me come to his house about 2 miles away to show me the beaver dam in his woods. Rode on bicycles a couple of miles in another direction and hiked in the woods to a deserted house....and sometimes played baseball for hours with the boys in the neighborhood since my sister and I were the only girls. And was always disappointed with summer rain because then, horror of horrors, you had to stay inside during daylight!!! Children these days don't know what they're missing.
juneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, but the trees are still full of colour. I would have been on earlier, but I was talkin g to London Girl about our trip!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe after the tornado and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photos......


Looks as if that rose will be blooming all winter!! Doesn't look grey in your picture.
JuneK


----------



## jheiens

Angora1 said:


> We were talking about knitting with sheets and t-shirts last KTP and one thing I would love to knit with is the sari fabric with all the beautiful colors. I guess it comes already in strips.
> 
> Angora, several years ago when I was knitting for my LYS, I was able to purchase several skeins of recycled sari silk which had been ''frogged'' from the garments. It is such lovely colors.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

This would make a quick and cute tag for packages or an ornament fro the tree.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70708AD.html?utm_source=20131117GingerbreadHouseOrnament&utm_medium=Facebook


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 10c/ 50f at the moment, rain is expected again today.
> 
> Today's morning coffee was picked by DJ again, I think she likes picking them out.
> 
> Hugs and healing energies for all those in need. DJ sends hugs to everyone today.


Love the morning goodies, Caren. The coffee looks grand.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 10c/ 50f at the moment, rain is expected again today.
> 
> Today's morning coffee was picked by DJ again, I think she likes picking them out.
> 
> Hugs and healing energies for all those in need. DJ sends hugs to everyone today.


Hi DJ, hugs to you too. Love the choices today, the first one just brought home that I think I need to find food, I'm hungry.


----------



## Designer1234

Kathleendoris said:


> My daughters get that "Here she goes again" expression whenever I mention this, so I it is a treat to be able to reminisce among people who might be vaguely interested. :roll:


I love the stories- most of us lived it or have heard of it - We are getting to know more and more about each other.'


----------



## Poledra65

doogie said:


> OMG those recipes sound devine! And yes I'm still kicking and pouring my brains into school. HUGS to everyone! I miss you guys sooooooo much!!!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> Such a familiar story. We had two wells, but no pump - it was a case of lowering a bucket into the well and pulling it back up again when it was full. One well collected the rain water from the gutters, so was only really suitable for washing, the other was a very deep well that filled with ground water, so was, in theory at least, safe to drink. At some point, probably before I was born, mains water had come to the village and my grandfather had had it connected to a tap in the stables, but not to the house. We used to fill a bucket from this tap and carry it across to the house, where it sat in the pantry, covered by a cloth to keep out insects, to provide drinking water. When I was eight, my mother, somewhat to her surprise, discovered that she was pregnant again, and at this point she insisted upon having mains water piped to the house. Even so, we only had one tap, in the kitchen, so bathing was still a matter of a tin bath in front of the fire. My daughters get that "Here she goes again" expression whenever I mention this, so I it is a treat to be able to reminisce among people who might be vaguely interested. :roll:


It's wonderful to hear the different stories of everyones childhood and growing up. We used to go visit friends that lived 40 miles from the nearest town to them, only about 135 miles from us, and they didn't have running water, electric, or an indoor water closet. In Alaska, even now, an outhouse is very common. We used to bath in the creek in the summer. It was just a way of life in Alaska, unless you live close to town you aren't going to have those amenities. When Mom moved there with Henry, she told him she didn't mind hauling in water but she was NOT going to haul it out, so he put her a drain in the kitchen sink so she could pour the dirty water down the drain and it'd go down and out away from the house. lol The cheated though, they both worked at the hotel, so took their showers there. lol...The year I lived there I did that too though. lol


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I'll be praying for David's safety, as always.
> Junek


Thank you, the more the merrier. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Yes, she went right to the agency and they had another job for her but with the same requirements so she told them her anxiety about that and they are giving her more training!


 :thumbup: Wonderful!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, but the trees are still full of colour. I would have been on earlier, but I was talkin g to London Girl about our trip!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe after the tornado and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photos......


Lovely Monday photos. :thumbup: :thumbup: the rose is beautiful.


----------



## martina

Hello all. I hope everyone is safe from the storms, and those with problems are feeling better today. I went to the local shop and decided against going into town due to it being so cold and my face still being sore, but improving a little. 
Someone mentioned sari yarn, I bought some but found it was so hard that I washed it and used it as ribbon. Maybe someone else has a better result with it.
The chocolate story reminds me that an Aunt of my Dad's landed what was for her as a young school leaver, the dream job-working at a chocolate factory packing chocolates int assortment boxes. She had a particular favourite and as they were allowed to eat as many as they wanted she naturally gorged on them for a week. Then the inevitable happened and she had too many of course, felt sick and was never able to even eat one again. As an elderly lady she still shuddered if they were even mentioned.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Now children have portable games to take everywhere, ipods, etc., and you continually hear they are bored. I was never bored, but I don't blame the children. It is all they know. Wish I could give them my experience. Sitting still under a tree listening to the water from a creek and hearing the sounds of nature was a wonderful day for me.
> 
> The stories you share with them will mean a lot to them. Wish they could experience the good parts of it.


We had a radio but when I was growing up, I never remember listening to it except at night because it was dark and I couldn't play outside. I rode my bicycle miles and miles down country roads...cousin had me come to his house about 2 miles away to show me the beaver dam in his woods. Rode on bicycles a couple of miles in another direction and hiked in the woods to a deserted house....and sometimes played baseball for hours with the boys in the neighborhood since my sister and I were the only girls. And was always disappointed with summer rain because then, horror of horrors, you had to stay inside during daylight!!! Children these days don't know what they're missing.
juneK[/quote]

And in Alaska in the summer we'd play til our parents realized that while yes it was light outside, it was 2am and made us go in to bed. lolol We played hide and seek and kick the can, tag and it wasn't a banned playground game. Built tree forts, and some fell out of said tree forts, but that's a whole nuther story. lol... Ran through the woods like banshes, swang on rope swings and jumped off onto piles of leaves and stuff because we didn't have a lake or river to jump into. played tag well, tackle, football on the grass airstrip on the other side of the woods from where we lived, caught frogs in the swampy area. Never thought anything of walking, running, or riding our bikes for miles to go where we wanted or no where at all. Children really are missing out these days. We were not built to be such sedentary creatures.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> This would make a quick and cute tag for packages or an ornament fro the tree.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70708AD.html?utm_source=20131117GingerbreadHouseOrnament&utm_medium=Facebook


That is cute, have to try that one.


----------



## NanaCaren

Still a fair amount of wind this morning.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Still a fair amount of wind this morning.


Is that just the wind or is there rain too? Can hear the wind chimes in the background too. A good day to stay in and knit, read, bake.


----------



## Poledra65

Whoohoo!! phone actually downloaded for me this morning without a big fight. 
Just looked out the window and then grabbed the camera.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Miss you so much, my dear. Hope you're traveling safely and none of your family is in the path of the storms.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Ditto :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Is that just the wind or is there rain too? Can hear the wind chimes in the background too. A good day to stay in and knit, read, bake.


No rain at the moment, but has been off and on. The chimes ring if the wind is over 30 mph. Wish I could stay in have so many things to take car of today it is crazy. I am supposed to be on the road already but am being lazy. I am baking bread today though, doing it the old fashion way with no mixer need to work out some aggressions.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Chrissy's latest tattoo creation upon Sara-Mae's leg. The flower is the new part.


Lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> No rain at the moment, but has been off and on. The chimes ring if the wind is over 30 mph. Wish I could stay in have so many things to take car of today it is crazy. I am supposed to be on the road already but am being lazy. I am baking bread today though, doing it the old fashion way with no mixer need to work out some aggressions.


Yes, I think I'm going to do that tomorrow.  
Hugs, have a good day, stay safe out there.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> That's okay, I jumped out of seat and screamed when I read it (do you think I have a phobia?) DH looked over and asked what was wrong. You have my complete sympathies over having to deal with that :shock:  :roll:


Ditto :-D


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! phone actually downloaded for me this morning without a big fight.
> Just looked out the window and then grabbed the camera.


Beautiful skies!


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Aran, I am jealous you two can get together. Would love to be able to do that with another KTPer. As for killing transgenders I find that atrocious. Why can we not celebrate our differences, as Shirley says?
> I find violence of any sort sad. But especially people against people.
> I could rant for hours on the "war on terror" being stuffed down our throats and how dangerous that is. OOPS no more politics, sorry.


I stand with you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> We loved near the Ovaltine plant and would get the chocolate bean hulls to mulch the flower beds. It was heavenly when fresh...... And I think it many have even been free.....


I got the chocolate bean hulls for my garden one year loved them.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, it's gotta be true, it's on facebook right?
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> Works for me anyway!!!


Double ditto :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! phone actually downloaded for me this morning without a big fight.
> Just looked out the window and then grabbed the camera.


Fabulous pictures, Kaye. I hope those dramatic skies were not a sign of bad weather. We have been hearing about some pretty extreme stuff over in the States.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! phone actually downloaded for me this morning without a big fight.
> Just looked out the window and then grabbed the camera.


What a beautiful sunrise this morning. With the wind here it would have been blown away before i could have gotten outside.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 10c/ 50f at the moment, rain is expected again today.
> 
> Today's morning coffee was picked by DJ again, I think she likes picking them out.
> 
> Hugs and healing energies for all those in need. DJ sends hugs to everyone today.


Lovely photos Caren, are they pancakes in the first one? They look a bit like our scotch pancakes to me. How are you with all the weather you have been having? xx


----------



## Poledra65

Thankfully no, I was thinking when taking them that I'm glad we don't have sailors in the area, we are land locked. Supposed to be sunny and cool for the foreseeable future. high of 56F/13.3C today.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I don't actually remember living in a house without electricity, although two of my uncles lived in such houses. We did have fairly frequent power cuts, though, and when that happened, we had to resort to Tilley lamps. Those were normally used to light the hen houses (because allegedly they continued to lay throughout the winter months if they had light for longer hours), but when needs must, we used them ourselves.
> 
> I remember one cousin lived in a very tumbledown old house with no electricity, but it did have water and even a WC, which amazingly was sited in a corner of the kitchen. Eventually, it was screened off, but not before the day when the kettle was allowed to boil for rather too long (on the stove powered by bottled gas), so that the 'whistle' flew off and landed in the toilet.
> 
> We didn't feel deprived, and in many ways we were not. At my dad's funeral I was chatting to an old school friend of my brother, who is one of the most well-to-do farmers in the village, and he was telling me about a day in primary school when the teacher had asked the class who did not have an inside toilet. The only two children in the class who owned up to this were my brother and his friend. The other children lived in council houses (social housing) or newly built properties, with all mod. cons., whereas we lived in old farm properties that really had never been updated.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> We were truing to avoid that and I promised a friend I wouldn't be out driving in it. Didn't want to cause worry for no reason. :-D
> And the rain starts again, pond will be tip top in no time now YES!!!!


Now that's good news, :-D you get your pond back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Patches39 said:


> I stand with you.


{I have re written this because I don't want to influence anyone to do something they don't feel comfortable doing}.

Sassifras and Patches-- more and more KPers are contacting me that they are adding 
"embrace our differences - be kind " to their profile to show below their posts. When they do they are agreeing to avoid getting into any kind of disagreement and to leave topics where someone is bullying or there is dissension. I was drawn into a 'discussion' recently that got very nasty -- about Red Heart yarn of all things. It is still going on and a group of us who had been drawn in were talking about it and were angry with ourselves for allowing a very aggressive member to get under our skin - which was the intention.

we all put the saying below our posts - I added be kind to mine and slowly others are adding the saying - which shows people they refuse to accept or be drawn into dissension on KP.


----------



## NanaCaren

doogie said:


> OMG those recipes sound devine! And yes I'm still kicking and pouring my brains into school. HUGS to everyone! I miss you guys sooooooo much!!!!!!!!


Wow nice to see you posting, long time no see.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> My Mother and I lived with my grandparents all through WW2. In 1947 my grandfather (a retired builder) offered to build a house in the village for my Mother. The only way they could get planning permission was to agree to open a Post Office there as the old one in the village had just closed down. So we finished up with a Post Office and small general store. As sweets were still rationed for some time after the end of the war, my job was to cut the coupons out of the ration books for any sweets sold.


Whereas I am a post War baby- slightly pre Baby Boom, though.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Radio station posted these, I really love the first one.


Cute love both, feel the love in both photos. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 10c/ 50f at the moment, rain is expected again today.
> 
> Today's morning coffee was picked by DJ again, I think she likes picking them out.
> 
> Hugs and healing energies for all those in need. DJ sends hugs to everyone today.


And hugs both to you, and DJ, and anyone else there, who wants to join in!


----------



## Designer1234

I have a Prayer request - A young woman who is very dear to me - is having a huge problem with addictions and mental illness-- She has just signed herself into a long term recovery program - to deal with the Mental illness as well as the addiction (which she seems to be getting under control). She has had lots of opportunities and we feel that this is her last chance to accomplish this and to be able to have a 'real' life.

I ask the prayer circle and the friendship circle here to hold *Amie* in their Prayers. We are a powerful force and she needs our help desperately. My heart is hurting and I really need your Prayers.

Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! phone actually downloaded for me this morning without a big fight.
> Just looked out the window and then grabbed the camera.


What a tremendous view of the sunrise, and the clouds!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, but the trees are still full of colour. I would have been on earlier, but I was talkin g to London Girl about our trip!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe after the tornado and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photos......


Lovely, have my coffee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Lovely, have my coffee :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You're welcome xx


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> Todays mug is from an Indigenous school we visted when we went up to the Northern Territory a couple of years ago. Education for the indigenous population is a huge issue. Many reason why it is so poor- and many of them very difficult to anything about. I did a major paper on it for my MAsters in health. Literacy levels have a hug eimpact on health- it is one of the most important factors influencing health. ANd literacy levles amongst our indogenous population are very poor, which is reflected in there extremely poor health stats. Th elife expectancy is esstimated to be about 16 years lower than the Austrlaian average (though becuase of the difficulty in collecting accurte statistics this can't be verified).
> Thus Indigenous schools can help to address these two issues. The students leearn differently to most Australians and they are often well behind the other students of there age. At a school where the majority if not all the students are struggling it is easier for them to make some progress.
> I'm sure I was told the signifcance of these paintings but I can't remember. The students come up with designs for a number of items including mugs and t-shirts.


Lovely cups, and what yarn is that near the cup?


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 10c/ 50f at the moment, rain is expected again today.
> 
> Today's morning coffee was picked by DJ again, I think she likes picking them out.
> 
> Hugs and healing energies for all those in need. DJ sends hugs to everyone today.


Lovely coffee, and breakfast too, yummy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> What a beautiful sunrise this morning. With the wind here it would have been blown away before i could have gotten outside.


It sure didn't last long, I looked out after posting it and it was pretty much gone. 
I took a couple out the back door a few minutes ago though, not as colorful, but I loved the moon hanging there like it was waiting until the last possible moment to hide.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> This would make a quick and cute tag for packages or an ornament fro the tree.
> 
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70708AD.html?utm_source=20131117GingerbreadHouseOrnament&utm_medium=Facebook


 :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I have a Prayer request - A young woman who is very dear to me - is having a huge problem with addictions and mental illness-- She has just signed herself into a long term recovery program - to deal with the Mental illness as well as the addiction (which she seems to be getting under control). She has had lots of opportunities and we feel that this is her last chance to accomplish this and to be able to have a 'real' life.
> 
> I ask the prayer circle and the friendship circle here to hold *Amie* in their Prayers. We are a powerful force and she needs our help desperately. My heart is hurting and I really need your Prayers.
> 
> Shirley


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! phone actually downloaded for me this morning without a big fight.
> Just looked out the window and then grabbed the camera.


Awesome, the bottom one is great such power and beauty. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I have a Prayer request - A young woman who is very dear to me - is having a huge problem with addictions and mental illness-- She has just signed herself into a long term recovery program - to deal with the Mental illness as well as the addiction (which she seems to be getting under control). She has had lots of opportunities and we feel that this is her last chance to accomplish this and to be able to have a 'real' life.
> 
> I ask the prayer circle and the friendship circle here to hold *Amie* in their Prayers. We are a powerful force and she needs our help desperately. My heart is hurting and I really need your Prayers.
> 
> Shirley


Praying now, for Amie and you.


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Awesome, the bottom one is great such power and beauty. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, the colors really showed up well.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> It sure didn't last long, I looked out after posting it and it was pretty much gone.
> I took a couple out the back door a few minutes ago though, not as colorful, but I loved the moon hanging there like it was waiting until the last possible moment to hide.


Still lovely. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> What a tremendous view of the sunrise, and the clouds!


Isn't it? I don't often get great ones but today I got lucky.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I have a Prayer request - A young woman who is very dear to me - is having a huge problem with addictions and mental illness-- She has just signed herself into a long term recovery program - to deal with the Mental illness as well as the addiction (which she seems to be getting under control). She has had lots of opportunities and we feel that this is her last chance to accomplish this and to be able to have a 'real' life.
> 
> I ask the prayer circle and the friendship circle here to hold *Amie* in their Prayers. We are a powerful force and she needs our help desperately. My heart is hurting and I really need your Prayers.
> 
> Shirley


Will do.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:


LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't it? I don't often get great ones but today I got lucky.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

NanaCaren said:


> I got the chocolate bean hulls for my garden one year loved them.


My mom worked as a secretary at Nestle for 30 years. She used to get the bags of cocoa bean hulls for my uncle who had a big garden ahd used them on all his shrubs and trees. His yard smelled good all summer after a rain. Of course, he lived only about 3 blocks from the factory, so it smelled like chocolate a lot there. You could predict the weather by how far away you could smell the chocolate. If you could smell it at our house (about 2 mi.), it would rain or snow in about 30 mins. If you could smell it at my best friend's farm (about 5 or 6 mi.), the rain would start in about 5 mins. Guess it had something to do with the humidity. Yummy memories. Love, Paula


----------



## Patches39

Happy day, 
Pray all have one, will be trying to get some work done, lovely day the sun is bright and kind of warm out today. So talk later.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning..still windy and chilly here, too. Thanks, DJ and Caren for the morning coffee and pancakes---which is what I'm going to make for breakfast; just decided when I saw the photo.

Doogie--good to see you; hope you've been catching up from time to time; the recipes and chit chat have been wonderful.

Shirley, of course prayers are coming your way and for your friend, Amie. May her recovery be complete and a good life be good on the other side of this ordeal.

I loved all the childhood memories. We didn't have TV until the middle 1960's so the radio was our entertainment - it was always on in the barn for when we were doing chores and in the kitchen where Mom always had the local news on. We could catch WLS-Chicago and a couple of other stations later at night that we'd listen to while doing homework. We did a lot of playing in grove climbing trees and building forts. Too bad, that most of those trees have all been cut down for more tilling land.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Designer1234 said:


> {I have re written this because I don't want to influence anyone to do something they don't feel comfortable doing}.
> 
> Sassifras and Patches-- more and more KPers are contacting me that they are adding
> "embrace our differences - be kind " to their profile to show below their posts. When they do they are agreeing to avoid getting into any kind of disagreement and to leave topics where someone is bullying or there is dissension. I was drawn into a 'discussion' recently that got very nasty -- about Red Heart yarn of all things. It is still going on and a group of us who had been drawn in were talking about it and were angry with ourselves for allowing a very aggressive member to get under our skin - which was the intention.
> 
> we all put the saying below our posts - I added be kind to mine and slowly others are adding the saying - which shows people they refuse to accept or be drawn into dissension on KP.


Yes, I've done it! I never understand people you want everyone to be just like them - how very boring.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just got a phone call from my youngest sister. My nephew is a truck driver and collapsed getting out of his truck and had a siezure. Was taken to the hospital and life flighted to Columbus as he was not near home. He has had a brain aneurysm. They have a 2 yr. old and are expecting again. I don't know any more about his condition than this. My sister is a Nanny so she has her daughter and SIL coming over to watch the children and a friend of her son is going with her to Columbus. Hope the winds have died down for the drive. I may be heading out to so if you don't hear from me you will know why. I was actually going to Ohio this week anyway for DH's concerts and was going to spend the time with my mother. My sister sounded devastated and 3 children behind her needing her attention. I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care. I think our system is going offline for a while today too as they have been working on the phone and internet. Normal work, not because of the storm. I guess when we woke up DH had to retrieve the garbage can. I don't relish driving down in these winds if I have to leave today.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Angora1 said:


> Just got a phone call from my youngest sister. My nephew is a truck driver and collapsed getting out of his truck and had a siezure. Was taken to the hospital and life flighted to Columbus as he was not near home. He has had a brain aneurysm. They have a 2 yr. old and are expecting again. I don't know any more about his condition than this. My sister is a Nanny so she has her daughter and SIL coming over to watch the children and a friend of her son is going with her to Columbus. Hope the winds have died down for the drive. I may be heading out to so if you don't hear from me you will know why. I was actually going to Ohio this week anyway for DH's concerts and was going to spend the time with my mother. My sister sounded devastated and 3 children behind her needing her attention. I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care. I think our system is going offline for a while today too as they have been working on the phone and internet. Normal work, not because of the storm. I guess when we woke up DH had to retrieve the garbage can. I don't relish driving down in these winds if I have to leave today.


That is devastating news, particularly for a family with such young children. I will keep them all in my thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Just got a phone call from my youngest sister. My nephew is a truck driver and collapsed getting out of his truck and had a siezure. Was taken to the hospital and life flighted to Columbus as he was not near home. He has had a brain aneurysm. They have a 2 yr. old and are expecting again. I don't know any more about his condition than this. My sister is a Nanny so she has her daughter and SIL coming over to watch the children and a friend of her son is going with her to Columbus. Hope the winds have died down for the drive. I may be heading out to so if you don't hear from me you will know why. I was actually going to Ohio this week anyway for DH's concerts and was going to spend the time with my mother. My sister sounded devastated and 3 children behind her needing her attention. I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care. I think our system is going offline for a while today too as they have been working on the phone and internet. Normal work, not because of the storm. I guess when we woke up DH had to retrieve the garbage can. I don't relish driving down in these winds if I have to leave today.


You take care! whatever you end up doing, today!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you Patches and Julie. I just don't know what to do. I am seriously thinking of waiting another day as the winds might be too strong for me to handle the car. I call this nephew my favorite nephew as when he was a teenager he would stay home and visit with me when he could have been out with all the other kids. He is a big teddy bear now, towering over me and has big hugs for all. Along with his little sweetie at 2 yrs. and one on the way, he has 2 step daughters that came with his wife and they love him so much as he is so good to them and good with children. I pray he will be ok. We will be going out today so I will see how the wind is then.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Just got a phone call from my youngest sister. My nephew is a truck driver and collapsed getting out of his truck and had a siezure. Was taken to the hospital and life flighted to Columbus as he was not near home. He has had a brain aneurysm. They have a 2 yr. old and are expecting again. I don't know any more about his condition than this. My sister is a Nanny so she has her daughter and SIL coming over to watch the children and a friend of her son is going with her to Columbus. Hope the winds have died down for the drive. I may be heading out to so if you don't hear from me you will know why. I was actually going to Ohio this week anyway for DH's concerts and was going to spend the time with my mother. My sister sounded devastated and 3 children behind her needing her attention. I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care. I think our system is going offline for a while today too as they have been working on the phone and internet. Normal work, not because of the storm. I guess when we woke up DH had to retrieve the garbage can. I don't relish driving down in these winds if I have to leave today.


Prayers going. That is so scary, so glad they were able to lifeflight him so quickly. Be careful driving, you are going to have weather and emotion. Hugs and God willing, he will come through this just fine. Hugs for your sister and the rest of the family also .


----------



## sassafras123

Lurker 2 said:


> You take care! whatever you end up doing, today!


Angora, my prayers are with you and your family. How sad when one so young and loving is suddenly incapacitated.


----------



## martina

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Patches and Julie. I just don't know what to do. I am seriously thinking of waiting another day as the winds might be too strong for me to handle the car. I call this nephew my favorite nephew as when he was a teenager he would stay home and visit with me when he could have been out with all the other kids. He is a big teddy bear now, towering over me and has big hugs for all. Along with his little sweetie at 2 yrs. and one on the way, he has 2 step daughters that came with his wife and they love him so much as he is so good to them and good with children. I pray he will be ok. We will be going out today so I will see how the wind is then.


Your family are included in my prayers, but don't drive in very strong winds. Someone else injured in hospital isn't what you need now. Take care.


----------



## gottastch

Hello everyone! Dear husband's dear aunt arrives tomorrow, from Seattle, and things are in an uproar around here. As usual, I procrastinated on my list of things I wanted to get done. Oh well, everything that needs to be done is done so what is left on my list are just things I'd like to do...that can always wait, as far as I'm concerned. 

I watched the storm coverage on TV last night - such power and fury! Hope none of our KTP family was hurt and that no one had damage! We had howling winds here in Minnesota too. I guess whatever was over us mixed with the warm moist air coming up from the south and when things got swirling...well, we all know the rest. 

Good to hear from you Doogie! So sorry school has you so busy. School is important but remember to take a little time for yourself too  Show us what you have been knitting, between classes and studying 

Safe travels to all and prayers as well. I will be lurking for the next two weeks. After a few quiet days here, we will be traveling to dear husband's brother's home for our family Thanksgiving (on Sunday). From there we will take dear aunt to visit with dear husband's folks for a few days and plan to be back here on the 27th (with dear husband's parents in tow). Thanksgiving Thursday is going to be soup with bread for dunking and lots of snacks...might consider it a "jammie day" and watch the Thanksgiving Day parade and stitch   Dear aunt leaves on Friday the 29th and dear husband's folks will leave as well, I think. Then I will collapse and will sleep for maybe 3 weeks...no just kidding. I am a little bit of a nervous hostess; I just want everything to go well for my guests and get stressed needlessly. Maybe dear husband will get me some of my favorite wine and I will try to just "go with the flow," as he likes to say 

Love and hugs to all!!!! See you again soon


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Patches and Julie. I just don't know what to do. I am seriously thinking of waiting another day as the winds might be too strong for me to handle the car. I call this nephew my favorite nephew as when he was a teenager he would stay home and visit with me when he could have been out with all the other kids. He is a big teddy bear now, towering over me and has big hugs for all. Along with his little sweetie at 2 yrs. and one on the way, he has 2 step daughters that came with his wife and they love him so much as he is so good to them and good with children. I pray he will be ok. We will be going out today so I will see how the wind is then.


oh dear-- If possible I hope you will wait as you don't want to get into a 'situation'. Maybe wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! Dear husband's dear aunt arrives tomorrow, from Seattle, and things are in an uproar around here. As usual, I procrastinated on my list of things I wanted to get done. Oh well, everything that needs to be done is done so what is left on my list are just things I'd like to do...that can always wait, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I watched the storm coverage on TV last night - such power and fury! Hope none of our KTP family was hurt and that no one had damage! We had howling winds here in Minnesota too. I guess whatever was over us mixed with the warm moist air coming up from the south and when things got swirling...well, we all know the rest.
> 
> Good to hear from you Doogie! So sorry school has you so busy. School is important but remember to take a little time for yourself too  Show us what you have been knitting, between classes and studying
> 
> Safe travels to all and prayers as well. I will be lurking for the next two weeks. After a few quiet days here, we will be traveling to dear husband's brother's home for our family Thanksgiving (on Sunday). From there we will take dear aunt to visit with dear husband's folks for a few days and plan to be back here on the 27th (with dear husband's parents in tow). Thanksgiving Thursday is going to be soup with bread for dunking and lots of snacks...might consider it a "jammie day" and watch the Thanksgiving Day parade and stitch   Dear aunt leaves on Friday the 29th and dear husband's folks will leave as well, I think. Then I will collapse and will sleep for maybe 3 weeks...no just kidding. I am a little bit of a nervous hostess; I just want everything to go well for my guests and get stressed needlessly. Maybe dear husband will get me some of my favorite wine and I will try to just "go with the flow," as he likes to say
> 
> Love and hugs to all!!!! See you again soon


Don't forget to relax and enjoy it all.  Wine can't hurt.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, heading off to run errands, have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## jheiens

Shirley--prayers offered for you and Amie. God hears His children when they talk with Him, whatever the need.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Those sandbars that you can see in the great photo often close up and block of the mouth to the river (this really is the mouth for the huge long river system!). So frequently there are dredgers there removing the sand to keep the mouth open. There are weirs/locks or whatever youwan tto call them all along the system now but in the days of the paddelsteamers teh river would dry up every year so that the paddlesteamers couldn't keep running- so it was a very unreliable emans of transport.
> You would think that with all my trips to Goolwa that I would have some photos- but can't find any. Nearest I can get is a photo of a photo of the Oscar W the paddleboat that still operates in Goolwa. This photo comes from a pub in Echuca and I will include a few shots of done up paddle steamers from Echuca. And a view of gum trees.


I'd love to ride one of those paddlesteamers!!! I love boats, ferries, anything that is water rideable, LOL. I would live on a houseboat but none of my family would come to see me, LOL.. Mom wouldn't stand for it either.. oh well, will look and dream!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Marianne818

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm in that same areana....soy milk doesn't sound good to me. However....I have a DS who is VERY allergic to cow's milk (the protein not the lactose). He uses soy milk in his coffee. Has anyone ever cooked with it? Can I use it to substitue for cow's milk....for example in soups that call for cream? Other recipes that call for milk.....there are tons of 'em!
> Carol il/oh


Carol I recently found out that I am also allergic to soy milk, (after using it in cereal and then having a glass later that day.. yep, ER trip, ROFL... nooooo soy, have wondered why after I had a tofu dish I'd have a hurting tummy and break out in a bad rash.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> A very rare photo op happening in my kitchen tonight. Had to capture it for the records.
> 
> Little bro(Michael) and big sis (Sara-Mae) baking a cake together. Think the last time this happened Michael was about six. this one is practice for the good one, not sure what they mean but OK.


I'd love to be at your house during one of the gatherings, I know you all have such fun!!! I miss the children, only one close by now and his parents work so much I rarely get to see him. But when he sees me he runs and wraps his arms around my neck!! Wyatt, is 3, I need to make him something special for Christmas, haven't a clue what though.. ROFL.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You've got them winging their way now.


Designer1234 said:


> I have a Prayer request - A young woman who is very dear to me - is having a huge problem with addictions and mental illness-- She has just signed herself into a long term recovery program - to deal with the Mental illness as well as the addiction (which she seems to be getting under control). She has had lots of opportunities and we feel that this is her last chance to accomplish this and to be able to have a 'real' life.
> 
> I ask the prayer circle and the friendship circle here to hold *Amie* in their Prayers. We are a powerful force and she needs our help desperately. My heart is hurting and I really need your Prayers.
> 
> Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh

Angora so sorry for the emergency. Will keep your nephew in my prayers along with your sister and you. If you do have to drive down may you have traveling mercies also. My neice at age 30 had an aneurysm; was given only a 20% chance of survival and she is now back to her old self. I pray your nephew will recover and have no lasting symptoms. There is always hope. Sending you many angels to hover all around you and your family.



Angora1 said:


> Just got a phone call from my youngest sister. My nephew is a truck driver and collapsed getting out of his truck and had a siezure. Was taken to the hospital and life flighted to Columbus as he was not near home. He has had a brain aneurysm. They have a 2 yr. old and are expecting again. I don't know any more about his condition than this. My sister is a Nanny so she has her daughter and SIL coming over to watch the children and a friend of her son is going with her to Columbus. Hope the winds have died down for the drive. I may be heading out to so if you don't hear from me you will know why. I was actually going to Ohio this week anyway for DH's concerts and was going to spend the time with my mother. My sister sounded devastated and 3 children behind her needing her attention. I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care. I think our system is going offline for a while today too as they have been working on the phone and internet. Normal work, not because of the storm. I guess when we woke up DH had to retrieve the garbage can. I don't relish driving down in these winds if I have to leave today.


----------



## Marianne818

sugarsugar said:


> Marianne... I have just read your post on last week, announcing No more surgery and that it was benign. OMG I am SO happy for you.   :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank You. She was really the reason we are now in Dallas. We came to,visit and decided it was a good place to,raise the girls and so we moved here. She and her husband were such. A huge help to us at the time. She was also,one. Of the most thoughtful people I've ver met.....


My deepest condolences on your loss Jynx, she sounds like an amazing woman!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> I'd love to be at your house during one of the gatherings, I know you all have such fun!!! I miss the children, only one close by now and his parents work so much I rarely get to see him. But when he sees me he runs and wraps his arms around my neck!! Wyatt, is 3, I need to make him something special for Christmas, haven't a clue what though.. ROFL.


If you ever get up this way you are more than welcome to stay for a get together. Seth has put his order in for tardis mitts and socks, not sure I'll get them finished though. Today is bread baking and possibly some cookies. I just have to slice and bake those. I made them up a few days ago put them into the freezer for later date. I am making DJ some little pancakes they will be shaped using a metal cookie cutter while they cook. She is such a picky eater and this way she gets what she wants but fancier.


----------



## Marianne818

gottastch said:


> Hahaha, Marianne! I'm not a designer either...I used the knitting graph paper to make my chart and just put together some knit and purl stitches and hoped it would look good


Oh wow!!!!! This is awesome!! Yes, my dear that is the start of designing!! I truly love your works :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cpeterman

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! Dear husband's dear aunt arrives tomorrow, from Seattle, and things are in an uproar around here. As usual, I procrastinated on my list of things I wanted to get done. Oh well, everything that needs to be done is done so what is left on my list are just things I'd like to do...that can always wait, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I watched the storm coverage on TV last night - such power and fury! Hope none of our KTP family was hurt and that no one had damage! We had howling winds here in Minnesota too. I guess whatever was over us mixed with the warm moist air coming up from the south and when things got swirling...well, we all know the rest.
> 
> Good to hear from you Doogie! So sorry school has you so busy. School is important but remember to take a little time for yourself too  Show us what you have been knitting, between classes and studying
> 
> Safe travels to all and prayers as well. I will be lurking for the next two weeks. After a few quiet days here, we will be traveling to dear husband's brother's home for our family Thanksgiving (on Sunday). From there we will take dear aunt to visit with dear husband's folks for a few days and plan to be back here on the 27th (with dear husband's parents in tow). Thanksgiving Thursday is going to be soup with bread for dunking and lots of snacks...might consider it a "jammie day" and watch the Thanksgiving Day parade and stitch   Dear aunt leaves on Friday the 29th and dear husband's folks will leave as well, I think. Then I will collapse and will sleep for maybe 3 weeks...no just kidding. I am a little bit of a nervous hostess; I just want everything to go well for my guests and get stressed needlessly. Maybe dear husband will get me some of my favorite wine and I will try to just "go with the flow," as he likes to say
> 
> Love and hugs to all!!!! See you again soon


We live in Southern Illinois, approximately 30 miles from Nashville and New Minden, Ill. The tornado actually hit New Minden, but Nashville is only a few miles away. There were two people killed there. There were four tornadoes touch down at Centralia, a town about 15 miles from us, but haven't seen much coverage on the news about it. We live on 42 acres in the country, and have had a tornado go through our property twice in the past 9 years. The most recent was two years ago. We didn't suffer any damage to home or outbuildings, but it took out a lot of very old trees. Tornadoes are very powerful and frightening. The destruction is devastating. Please pray for the people in these towns who have lost loved ones or lost their homes.


----------



## Lurker 2

cpeterman said:


> We live in Southern Illinois, approximately 30 miles from Nashville and New Minden, Ill. The tornado actually hit New Minden, but Nashville is only a few miles away. There were two people killed there. There were four tornadoes touch down at Centralia, a town about 15 miles from us, but haven't seen much coverage on the news about it. We live on 42 acres in the country, and have had a tornado go through our property twice in the past 9 years. The most recent was two years ago. We didn't suffer any damage to home or outbuildings, but it took out a lot of very old trees. Tornadoes are very powerful and frightening. The destruction is devastating. Please pray for the people in these towns who have lost loved ones or lost their homes.


Fortunately the Tornado suffered in Sydney, Australia, has not taken life, just property damage. We have heard of not much else in this morning's news, especially the video of the USA tornadoes. Always so unfortunate for those in the path of these monsters. I gather the death toll has risen to 8. One feels for those families. Evidently the out of season extreme weather may be an effect of Global warming.


----------



## purl2diva

Prayers for Angora's nephew and family and Shirley.'s friend, Amie.


----------



## jknappva

Children really are missing out these days. We were not built to be such sedentary creatures.[/quote]

I remember walking over to a neighbor's house and listening 'the squeaking door' on their radio with their children. I know now it was "The Shadow" but with that squeaking door at the beginning to the show, that's always what we called it. And it would be after dark, but you were safe. But we always had to be home after that. Daddy never missed 'Amos and Andy'. There was a low place at the neighbor's yard...large area where after a good rain, we would wade out and catch tadpoles. And, always, during the summer, we would be chasing 'lightning bugs'! Now it's a treat if we just see one!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Still a fair amount of wind this morning.


So glad we didn't get a lot of wind. Wind bothers me more than a thunderstorm or rain. We had rain for about an hour right before and after sunrise. There were a few sprinkles when we left for my hearing aid appointment but ran in and out of clouds all the way over there. Ended up getting lost...stupid Google map instructions....I should never have taken the street map out of the car. (hey, I'm still old-fashioned enough to depend on paper maps! except for this one tiem!!)Called the office 3 times and finally got there only 15 min. late. There was a terrible accident at one of the exit ramps from the freeway....a vehicle had gone into a ravine. There were 3 ambulances and 2 fire trucks besides police. We went the long way around because the shorter way over the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel had a mile back-up. Regardless we were still delayed. But it's done and in 10 days I'll have my hearing aid!! rah-rah-rah! God bless the Lions Club and this hearing aid company. Nicest people...the receptionist is a minister and the specialist is a Vietnam Vet. With a door full of pictures of his 7-month old grand-daughter!
God is good!
sorry for another book....I'm incredibly long-winded these days.
junek


----------



## Marianne818

darowil said:


> Do you have disabilty services of some kind, or carers associations? they should be able to help you with the information you need at least to find support even if they can't actually help you themselves.


Nope, they did have a service that was income based, but with the economy and all the cutbacks.. it went away. If I was closer to Gainesville they have an agency, but they do not come to this county. Talk is they are trying to establish some type of new group, but the discussion will not continue until after the first of the new year.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! phone actually downloaded for me this morning without a big fight.
> Just looked out the window and then grabbed the camera.


Wonderful pictures...thank you, Kaye. I love seeing the beautiful sunrise and sunset pictures since I'm surrounded by trees and miss them!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

jknappva said:


> Sounds like you and Sam had lots of fun chatting and knitting.
> Will add Dick to my prayer list....I just lost a cousin to cancer...it's very unforgiving. Praying he will have good results from treatment. Will pray for comfort for all the Trans who lost friends this past year and before.
> JuneK


Will add my prayers also. Remembering all the Trans who lost their lives, praying for those still struggling to be recognized with respect for who they are.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas I am a post War baby- slightly pre Baby Boom, though.


My sister's first mother-in-law gave her an old ration book that she had left after the war! I remember, even though we lived inland, we had to paint black paint over the top half of our car's headlights. And you had to pull down your room darkening shades before you turned on your lights at home. My mother had several hours each day to go across the road to a little hut to watch for enemy planes. She had a little book with the silhouettes of all our planes and the known enemy planes. A whole different world.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

I ask the prayer circle and the friendship circle here to hold *Amie* in their Prayers. We are a powerful force and she needs our help desperately. My heart is hurting and I really need your Prayers.

Shirley[/quote]

Will put Amie on my prayer list. Please add Elizabeth Ann to your prayers. She's the 7 month old daughter of one of my daughter's church members. She's had open heart surgery a few weeks ago and had to go back in hospital because of fluid build-up. So very young to have to go through this.
Thank you.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My sister's first mother-in-law gave her an old ration book that she had left after the war! I remember, even though we lived inland, we had to paint black paint over the top half of our car's headlights. And you had to pull down your room darkening shades before you turned on your lights at home. My mother had several hours each day to go across the road to a little hut to watch for enemy planes. She had a little book with the silhouettes of all the our planes and the known enemy planes. A whole different world.
> JuneK


Really interesting the memories people are talking of!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> It sure didn't last long, I looked out after posting it and it was pretty much gone.
> I took a couple out the back door a few minutes ago though, not as colorful, but I loved the moon hanging there like it was waiting until the last possible moment to hide.


But the last photo caught that 'golden light' of sunrise! Beautiful. The trees on our trip this morning were absolutely gorgeous. We're just getting most of the color on our trees now...The little strip of offices where we went was surrounded by beautiful trees with red leaves. When we came out to leave, the sky was a beautiful blue with not a cloud in sight.
Jk


----------



## KateB

Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already. 
Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Just got a phone call from my youngest sister. My nephew is a truck driver and collapsed getting out of his truck and had a siezure. Was taken to the hospital and life flighted to Columbus as he was not near home. He has had a brain aneurysm. They have a 2 yr. old and are expecting again. I don't know any more about his condition than this.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear this....of course, I will keep your nephew in my prayers and also pray for you to have safe travels.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 10c/ 50f at the moment, rain is expected again today.
> 
> Today's morning coffee was picked by DJ again, I think she likes picking them out.
> 
> Hugs and healing energies for all those in need. DJ sends hugs to everyone today.


DJ has excellent taste!!!! (How is her knitting coming along??) I did a crochet bind off on a shawl for my Mom, I'm working on a crochet dishcloth, taking me a longggggggggggg time, ROFL. My problem is Mom has bought a set of the looms, long and rounds all sizes, also the Knook's both adult and children sets, now of course she wants me to learn how to use them so I can teach her. :shock: :shock: 
Hugs back to DJ and a big hug for you too!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


And beautiful he is! Happy Birthday, Luke!


----------



## jknappva

cpeterman said:


> We live in Southern Illinois, approximately 30 miles from Nashville and New Minden, Ill. The tornado actually hit New Minden, but Nashville is only a few miles away. There were two people killed there. There were four tornadoes touch down at Centralia, a town about 15 miles from us, but haven't seen much coverage on the news about it. We live on 42 acres in the country, and have had a tornado go through our property twice in the past 9 years. The most recent was two years ago. We didn't suffer any damage to home or outbuildings, but it took out a lot of very old trees. Tornadoes are very powerful and frightening. The destruction is devastating. Please pray for the people in these towns who have lost loved ones or lost their homes.


So glad you're safe, Cindi. Have been praying for all of those who were affected....it was truly devastating to see. And I'm sure extremely frightening to live through.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

Angora1 said:


> Just got a phone call from my youngest sister. My nephew is a truck driver and collapsed getting out of his truck and had a siezure. Was taken to the hospital and life flighted to Columbus as he was not near home. He has had a brain aneurysm. They have a 2 yr. old and are expecting again. I don't know any more about his condition than this. My sister is a Nanny so she has her daughter and SIL coming over to watch the children and a friend of her son is going with her to Columbus. Hope the winds have died down for the drive. I may be heading out to so if you don't hear from me you will know why. I was actually going to Ohio this week anyway for DH's concerts and was going to spend the time with my mother. My sister sounded devastated and 3 children behind her needing her attention. I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care. I think our system is going offline for a while today too as they have been working on the phone and internet. Normal work, not because of the storm. I guess when we woke up DH had to retrieve the garbage can. I don't relish driving down in these winds if I have to leave today.


Covering you with our prayers always Angora, please be careful, of course you will but somehow feels better to say also. Will keep all in our prayers, so many in need at this time but always something I can do that I trust and believe helps.


----------



## TNS

martina said:


> The chocolate story reminds me that an Aunt of my Dad's landed what was for her as a young school leaver, the dream job-working at a chocolate factory packing chocolates int assortment boxes. She had a particular favourite and as they were allowed to eat as many as they wanted she naturally gorged on them for a week. Then the inevitable happened and she had too many of course, felt sick and was never able to even eat one again. As an elderly lady she still shuddered if they were even mentioned.


We had a school trip to Bourneville where we were told about the staff being allowed to eat as many chocolates and biscuits as they wanted whilst on the production line, but not allowed to take any away, and after the first week no one continued eating them! It was very noisy in one section where the biscuit tins were made and I think many workers must have become quite deaf. We were sent home with sample biscuits and chocolates, most of which we ate on the journey!


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


Oh, what a look of delight on Luke's face in both pictures. He's such darling little boy....no more baby....thank you so much for allowing us to watch him grow up.
Welcome home....looking forward to vacation pictures!
juneK


----------



## Marianne818

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! Dear husband's dear aunt arrives tomorrow, from Seattle, and things are in an uproar around here. As usual, I procrastinated on my list of things I wanted to get done. Oh well, everything that needs to be done is done so what is left on my list are just things I'd like to do...that can always wait, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I watched the storm coverage on TV last night - such power and fury! Hope none of our KTP family was hurt and that no one had damage! We had howling winds here in Minnesota too. I guess whatever was over us mixed with the warm moist air coming up from the south and when things got swirling...well, we all know the rest.
> 
> Good to hear from you Doogie! So sorry school has you so busy. School is important but remember to take a little time for yourself too  Show us what you have been knitting, between classes and studying
> 
> Safe travels to all and prayers as well. I will be lurking for the next two weeks. After a few quiet days here, we will be traveling to dear husband's brother's home for our family Thanksgiving (on Sunday). From there we will take dear aunt to visit with dear husband's folks for a few days and plan to be back here on the 27th (with dear husband's parents in tow). Thanksgiving Thursday is going to be soup with bread for dunking and lots of snacks...might consider it a "jammie day" and watch the Thanksgiving Day parade and stitch   Dear aunt leaves on Friday the 29th and dear husband's folks will leave as well, I think. Then I will collapse and will sleep for maybe 3 weeks...no just kidding. I am a little bit of a nervous hostess; I just want everything to go well for my guests and get stressed needlessly. Maybe dear husband will get me some of my favorite wine and I will try to just "go with the flow," as he likes to say
> 
> Love and hugs to all!!!! See you again soon


Now this is a great way to spend Thanksgiving.. I don't think my crew would agree though.. LOL Love the idea of a jammie day!!!


----------



## Marianne818

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


Oh my he has grown so much!!! Such a precious little man!!


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> And in Alaska in the summer we'd play til our parents realized that while yes it was light outside, it was 2am and made us go in to bed. lolol We played hide and seek and kick the can, tag and it wasn't a banned playground game. Built tree forts, and some fell out of said tree forts, but that's a whole nuther story. lol... Ran through the woods like banshes, swang on rope swings and jumped off onto piles of leaves and stuff because we didn't have a lake or river to jump into. played tag well, tackle, football on the grass airstrip on the other side of the woods from where we lived, caught frogs in the swampy area. Never thought anything of walking, running, or riding our bikes for miles to go where we wanted or no where at all. Children really are missing out these days. We were not built to be such sedentary creatures.


I quite agree. It's such a shame that children don't get a chance to be 'creatively bored' meaning that left to themselves they find interesting things to do without adult interference. I think we became much more self sufficient because there were not so many pre-organised activities. This was one reason we moved to Alderney when DD was just 5 years old; it's quite possible to allow children to be wild things as in a small island we all tend to know what's going on, and the dangers are more likely to be falling down than being attacked. I did keep an eagle eye out in the background, but did not have nonstop programmed activities for her, and she's turned out quite self confident, and able to make her own decisions.


----------



## Marianne818

I have been on and off here most of the day.. but finally got caught up (I hope) will probably be way behind again but I have tried to comment as I went. 
Had hoped to add a short story about times when I was young, but have to sit with mom for awhile and she hates when I type.. LOL. 
Prayers with all this day as everyday, some just need a bit more added of course. Hugs to all, good strong hugs to give you strength to deal with life's curves. Loves to all my dear friends, sisters and brothers, my life is so much richer with each of you in it. I miss you when I'm away and when I'm here and you are away, stay safe in all that you do. Asking for Angels to watch over you always in my heart!


----------



## TNS

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! phone actually downloaded for me this morning without a big fight.
> Just looked out the window and then grabbed the camera.


Amazing photos, Poledra. Thanks!


----------



## martina

TNS said:


> We had a school trip to Bourneville where we were told about the staff being allowed to eat as many chocolates and biscuits as they wanted whilst on the production line, but not allowed to take any away, and after the first week no one continued eating them!
> That is where she ( my Dad's Aunt) worked !


----------



## TNS

martina said:


> Your family are included in my prayers, but don't drive in very strong winds. Someone else injured in hospital isn't what you need now. Take care.


Angora, I'm sending healing and caring wishes to you all. Please keep safe.


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


Luke is a perfect delight, and the 'birthday cake' photo is a picture of the happiest family moment.


----------



## sassafras123

Prayers for Amie and Anne.
I started on Lialda again yesterday. Not good. Cramps, diarrhea, nausea. Got hit with it whie WAlking Maya. Prayed I could make car. Ended up partially hid behind bush with butt sticking out with diarrhea. Sorry if too graphic. Made it home. In bed.
My idea was I have doctor appointment Wed. So I would retry drug so we would know if it worked or not. He said I'd have to retry. 
Who knew the colitis wasn't a one time thing but for life?


----------



## Kathleendoris

sassafras123 said:


> Prayers for Amie and Anne.
> I started on Lialda again yesterday. Not good. Cramps, diarrhea, nausea. Got hit with it whie WAlking Maya. Prayed I could make car. Ended up partially hid behind bush with butt sticking out with diarrhea. Sorry if too graphic. Made it home. In bed.
> My idea was I have doctor appointment Wed. So I would retry drug so we would know if it worked or not. He said I'd have to retry.
> Who knew the colitis wasn't a one time thing but for life?


So sorry to hear about that bad reaction. Take care of yourself, and I hope you get things sorted out soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you so much everyone for your prayers and concern. You are the best!! DH doesn't want me driving in this weather. If I felt I would make a difference I would still go but he has his mother there and his wife and her mother and a close friend. I am relieved as some of you know I didn't sleep much. Got a call from my sister and they put a shunt in, did an angoplasty and said they would see if he needed more surgery. Update is that it is a bad aneurysm and he needs more surgery. Gwen, that is important information. I will let my sister know. Thank you.

Again, thank you to everyone for your concern, care and prayers. I now see how much it really helps. It helps my sister too, knowing that people all over the world are praying. I was just figuring out that he is probably just in his late 30's. I feel better knowing what Gwen told me.
Hugs to all.

DH wants me to go down when he goes on Friday. I will see if I am needed and go sooner if I can help, but perhaps do as he wishes. I have made 3 emergency trips own there with mom this summer and DH is worried about the weather this time of year. I'm so mixed up as to what to do. I always just head out but with no sleep and the winds I decided to wait.



Gweniepooh said:


> Angora so sorry for the emergency. Will keep your nephew in my prayers along with your sister and you. If you do have to drive down may you have traveling mercies also. My neice at age 30 had an aneurysm; was given only a 20% chance of survival and she is now back to her old self. I pray your nephew will recover and have no lasting symptoms. There is always hope. Sending you many angels to hover all around you and your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Prayers for Amie and Anne.
> I started on Lialda again yesterday. Not good. Cramps, diarrhea, nausea. Got hit with it whie WAlking Maya. Prayed I could make car. Ended up partially hid behind bush with butt sticking out with diarrhea. Sorry if too graphic. Made it home. In bed.
> My idea was I have doctor appointment Wed. So I would retry drug so we would know if it worked or not. He said I'd have to retry.
> Who knew the colitis wasn't a one time thing but for life?


Oh Hon, I knew. Wish I didn't but I do believe in miracles. Hugs and hope they find the right medication that helps. No fun having to go in the desert and still make it home. I just hope they can get you in a really long period of recovery.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hopefully, you'll be able to make the trip without incident. Prayers going out to your nephew and to his entire family..Blessings and hugs travel with you.



Angora1 said:


> Just got a phone call from my youngest sister. My nephew is a truck driver and collapsed getting out of his truck and had a siezure. Was taken to the hospital and life flighted to Columbus as he was not near home. He has had a brain aneurysm. They have a 2 yr. old and are expecting again. I don't know any more about his condition than this. My sister is a Nanny so she has her daughter and SIL coming over to watch the children and a friend of her son is going with her to Columbus. Hope the winds have died down for the drive. I may be heading out to so if you don't hear from me you will know why. I was actually going to Ohio this week anyway for DH's concerts and was going to spend the time with my mother. My sister sounded devastated and 3 children behind her needing her attention. I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care. I think our system is going offline for a while today too as they have been working on the phone and internet. Normal work, not because of the storm. I guess when we woke up DH had to retrieve the garbage can. I don't relish driving down in these winds if I have to leave today.


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


Welcome back, Kate. I am glad to hear you had a great time. I love Barcelona ( and Catalonia generally, for that matter), but I have never been there at this time of year, so I am not sure quite how it is in the cooler months.

We have just celebrated our eldest grandchild's birthday, too, on Sunday, but she is 12 now. I do remember when it was her 1st birthday, we did a mad dash back from a trip to Reims to make it to her party. Our excuse was that we needed to get the champagne for the party (we did, oh yes, we did), but we wouldn't have wanted to miss the day. Oddly enough, when we were together yesterday, my daughter was reminding us of the presents we bought back from that trip. I am sure Luke has some momentos (momenti? Spell check doesn't like either!) of your trip to Barcelona which he will enjoy in years 
to come.

I look forward to hearing about your trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Do any of the organizations (Catholic Charities, Lutheran Services, Jewish Fellowship, etc.) have any outreach services? I know in our area, we have a group of volunteers (administered through the County Office) who are Visiting Angels---they just go and sit with people who need some companionship and regular care givers get some respite,etc. The Township does do a criminal and personal reference check on the people and keep a pretty good eye on them with surprise "tandem" visits, etc. I believe at the last count, there were over 300 such people in our community. I so hope that there is something like that for you and your family.



Marianne818 said:


> Nope, they did have a service that was income based, but with the economy and all the cutbacks.. it went away. If I was closer to Gainesville they have an agency, but they do not come to this county. Talk is they are trying to establish some type of new group, but the discussion will not continue until after the first of the new year.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wow...I'd like to hear more about this. I don't remember ration books, but there probably had to be for gasoline and sugar, salt and flour....just about everything else came from the farm. But, to be on enemy plane duty is something I've never known. I don't think we ever had to darken our lights either---I guess people isolated on farms far from neighbors wouldn't be likely targets.



jknappva said:


> My sister's first mother-in-law gave her an old ration book that she had left after the war! I remember, even though we lived inland, we had to paint black paint over the top half of our car's headlights. And you had to pull down your room darkening shades before you turned on your lights at home. My mother had several hours each day to go across the road to a little hut to watch for enemy planes. She had a little book with the silhouettes of all our planes and the known enemy planes. A whole different world.
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lots of prayers going up for Elizabeth Ann and her family. So heartbreaking to hear of anyone being in the hospital, but seems especially horrible when it's a small child.



jknappva said:


> I ask the prayer circle and the friendship circle here to hold *Amie* in their Prayers. We are a powerful force and she needs our help desperately. My heart is hurting and I really need your Prayers.
> 
> Shirley


Will put Amie on my prayer list. Please add Elizabeth Ann to your prayers. She's the 7 month old daughter of one of my daughter's church members. She's had open heart surgery a few weeks ago and had to go back in hospital because of fluid build-up. So very young to have to go through this.
Thank you.
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, he just keeps getting cuter and cuter!!! Happy Birthday, Big Boy Luke.



KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Welcome back, Kate. Continued prayers for all in need.

Just finished sewing up the pumpkins....quite a lot of "ends" because I decided to make indents in them...but they look as good as I had hoped and I'm pleased that part is done. Now, to do some more autumn leaves, Indian corn, pine cones, and acorns. to go in the mix and it should be quite a pretty Thanksgiving centerpiece.

I made a curry beef stew for tonight and boy does the house smell terrific. I put some lentils and quinoa in it as well as the standard onions, peppers, celery, and carrots. I think I'll have to sample a small bowl before dinner time. I wish more people liked mushrooms around here because I think they would taste great in this!

Off to make some corn bread to go with the stew.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Kate I just want you to know that I mentioned to Alan that Luke turned 1.... he looked at me and said "man that was fast"!!! Just think how he would feel if it were our grandson!!!! Ha! Thanks for sharing with us - luv-AZ


KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


----------



## AZ Sticks

So sorry Joy - I know this is a rough road. I hope that they figure out what will work for you - there are other drugs to try. We are still waiting for clearance for DH to start the Humira injections.... he is getting weaker and more discouraged every day. I made an appointment to see the dr tomorrow - my blood pressure is through the roof and I know it's the stress (well that and the extra 30 pounds I've gained in the last year......) We will just have to stay strong and get through the best we can - you are in my thoughts - luv-AZ


sassafras123 said:


> Prayers for Amie and Anne.
> I started on Lialda again yesterday. Not good. Cramps, diarrhea, nausea. Got hit with it whie WAlking Maya. Prayed I could make car. Ended up partially hid behind bush with butt sticking out with diarrhea. Sorry if too graphic. Made it home. In bed.
> My idea was I have doctor appointment Wed. So I would retry drug so we would know if it worked or not. He said I'd have to retry.
> Who knew the colitis wasn't a one time thing but for life?


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> My sister's first mother-in-law gave her an old ration book that she had left after the war! I remember, even though we lived inland, we had to paint black paint over the top half of our car's headlights. And you had to pull down your room darkening shades before you turned on your lights at home. My mother had several hours each day to go across the road to a little hut to watch for enemy planes. She had a little book with the silhouettes of all our planes and the known enemy planes. A whole different world.
> JuneK


Was it a British rationing book, or did you also have rationing in the US? We are so used (or at least people of my generation are) to thinking of America as the land of plenty, that we tend to forget that there were hard times there, too. When I was a small girl, anyone who had family in the States (we had some in Canada, which was almost as good) was regarded as very fortunate, because sometimes they got food parcels!  Did enemy planes actually arrive on the American mainland, or was that just a precaution?

My dad, who was in the RAF, could identify all the planes, allied or otherwise, just from their profiles, but I doubt if my mother could. The blackout was over before I was born, in 1947, but I heard a lot about it from my family and do remember the blackout curtains still being in place in some of the outhouses on the farm. Although we lived in a rural area, Lincolnshire during the war was known as 'Bomber County' because of the number of airbases there. There were no big industrial cities, but it was often the first part of the UK that enemy aircraft reached when they crossed the North Sea, so in many cases, there was a temptation to dump the load of bombs and head home to relative safety. There were mercifully few casualties, but bombing raids were not uncommon.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you doogie - working hard as usual is sounds. thanks for thinking of us.

sam



doogie said:


> OMG those recipes sound devine! And yes I'm still kicking and pouring my brains into school. HUGS to everyone! I miss you guys sooooooo much!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Patches and Julie. I just don't know what to do. I am seriously thinking of waiting another day as the winds might be too strong for me to handle the car. I call this nephew my favorite nephew as when he was a teenager he would stay home and visit with me when he could have been out with all the other kids. He is a big teddy bear now, towering over me and has big hugs for all. Along with his little sweetie at 2 yrs. and one on the way, he has 2 step daughters that came with his wife and they love him so much as he is so good to them and good with children. I pray he will be ok. We will be going out today so I will see how the wind is then.


Sending along healing prayers for your nephew and the rest of your family.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> It is no fun when these little rodents make their way in!


The cats will get him eventually!


----------



## iamsam

never vaguely interested - but always very interested - I find it so interesting to hear how others lived - and many times I can say - "I wasn't the only one" - lol.

sam

keep the stories coming



Kathleendoris said:


> Such a familiar story. We had two wells, but no pump - it was a case of lowering a bucket into the well and pulling it back up again when it was full. One well collected the rain water from the gutters, so was only really suitable for washing, the other was a very deep well that filled with ground water, so was, in theory at least, safe to drink. At some point, probably before I was born, mains water had come to the village and my grandfather had had it connected to a tap in the stables, but not to the house. We used to fill a bucket from this tap and carry it across to the house, where it sat in the pantry, covered by a cloth to keep out insects, to provide drinking water. When I was eight, my mother, somewhat to her surprise, discovered that she was pregnant again, and at this point she insisted upon having mains water piped to the house. Even so, we only had one tap, in the kitchen, so bathing was still a matter of a tin bath in front of the fire. My daughters get that "Here she goes again" expression whenever I mention this, so I it is a treat to be able to reminisce among people who might be vaguely interested. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Many prayers being lifted for Amie, Elizabeth 
Ann, and Angora's nephew. Also prayers for Sassafras, Pontuf (Charlotte), and Bulldog (Betty's) daughter, Alan (AZ's DH).May they be blessed and healed and kept in safety. Blessings also for all Trans and may they feel supported and loved.


----------



## iamsam

this has been a wasted day - I have almost slept it away - I didn't think I was that weary - but evidently I wasn't having trouble closing my eyes and falling into the arms of Morpheus.

how I need to do some reading. 

our gate to what used to be the pasture was blown off the hinges last night and we have tree limbs down but not real damage. a 7-11 store was demolished last night just east of us no deaths though. wasn't that movie theater an outdoor theater? I think west of us and south of us got it much worse than we did.

Heidi found clear plastic Christmas balls at wally world - think we will be making the sparkly Christmas balls.

still need to find something for Ayden's birthday - even he doesn't have any ideas what he wants - does that mean he has too much? lol he wants a jake pirate ship I may need to pick up. at least it will be something he wants.

sam


----------



## martina

Angora1 said:


> /color]
> 
> DH wants me to go down when he goes on Friday. I will see if I am needed and go sooner if I can help, but perhaps do as he wishes. I have made 3 emergency trips own there with mom this summer and DH is worried about the weather this time of year. I'm so mixed up as to what to do. I always just head out but with no sleep and the winds I decided to wait.


Then do as your dh wishes. There are people there with him and you may be able to do more later, and your travelling alone would worry them. It is up to you what you feel is best. Take care whatever you decide. Right now you are tired so get some rest. (Sorry if this comes across as bossy, but my younger sister's nickname for me was Miss Bossy Boots).


----------



## iamsam

today's children have all those electronic gizoms - but think about what they have missed and how little they use their minds to entertain themselves. I think we had it much better because we didn't have all those distractions.

sam



angelam said:


> Morning Kathleendoris. Now you mention it I think our well had a bucket that you simply lowered on the end of a rope and then turned a handle to wind it up again. My grandchildren think its unbelievable that people could live like that! The only entertainment we had was a radio. How did we survive without all the electronic gizmos they have now!


----------



## Patches39

cpeterman said:


> We live in Southern Illinois, approximately 30 miles from Nashville and New Minden, Ill. The tornado actually hit New Minden, but Nashville is only a few miles away. There were two people killed there. There were four tornadoes touch down at Centralia, a town about 15 miles from us, but haven't seen much coverage on the news about it. We live on 42 acres in the country, and have had a tornado go through our property twice in the past 9 years. The most recent was two years ago. We didn't suffer any damage to home or outbuildings, but it took out a lot of very old trees. Tornadoes are very powerful and frightening. The destruction is devastating. Please pray for the people in these towns who have lost loved ones or lost their homes.


Oh dear, the prayers have been going up, and will continue. :thumbup:


----------



## Aran

My friend Mary thanks everyone for keeping her husband Dick in their prayers. She said that she feels supported by a web of prayers, which I think is a wonderful image. He's having surgery tomorrow, Tuesday, & will have surgery again next week before starting radiation at some point. He has a very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Well that sure upped the stress level!!! Thank goodness you passed that one. Would have scared me too and the older I get the less surprises I need. What a fright for sure. Guessing there was a scream involved too.


Oh yes, DH and the dogs came running to see what was going on. DH stood there and laughed dogs just looked at me.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> I ask the prayer circle and the friendship circle here to hold *Amie* in their Prayers. We are a powerful force and she needs our help desperately. My heart is hurting and I really need your Prayers.
> 
> Shirley


Will put Amie on my prayer list. Please add Elizabeth Ann to your prayers. She's the 7 month old daughter of one of my daughter's church members. She's had open heart surgery a few weeks ago and had to go back in hospital because of fluid build-up. So very young to have to go through this.
Thank you.
JuneK[/quote]

Elizabeth Ann, will be in my prayers now.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! phone actually downloaded for me this morning without a big fight.
> Just looked out the window and then grabbed the camera.


Beautiful sunrise!


----------



## Pup lover

Patches39 said:


> Praying now, for Amie and you.


here too


----------



## Aran

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, Aron, I am envious of your proximity to Sam. Yes, prayers for dick. DH has a spot on his scalp and I have been bugging him to get back to dermatologist. Will read hi, this post... And YES, will certainly remember those who have suffered on Transgender Day. The number who have died this year is astounding. I hope that very little of that number is in this country. I would hope we are a little more tolerant than that! Even if. Person has a problem with it,,,, death is such an extreme form of protest...... So sorry...


Sixteen trans people in the US were murdered in the past year, including one trans woman in Ohio. I didn't know her, but I know people who did. Her murderer was recently found guilty. Most of the trans folks who are murdered are trans women of color, which is very sad. Yes, the US is more enlightened than some other countries, but we still have a ways to go.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


WOW, a year already, "MY MY HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUKE,"  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Just got a phone call from my youngest sister. My nephew is a truck driver and collapsed getting out of his truck and had a siezure. Was taken to the hospital and life flighted to Columbus as he was not near home. He has had a brain aneurysm. They have a 2 yr. old and are expecting again. I don't know any more about his condition than this. My sister is a Nanny so she has her daughter and SIL coming over to watch the children and a friend of her son is going with her to Columbus. Hope the winds have died down for the drive. I may be heading out to so if you don't hear from me you will know why. I was actually going to Ohio this week anyway for DH's concerts and was going to spend the time with my mother. My sister sounded devastated and 3 children behind her needing her attention. I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care. I think our system is going offline for a while today too as they have been working on the phone and internet. Normal work, not because of the storm. I guess when we woke up DH had to retrieve the garbage can. I don't relish driving down in these winds if I have to leave today.


So sorry to hear this. Prayers for you and your family. Safe travels!


----------



## nicho

darowil said:


> I hadn't heard that- hope Nicho is OK. She lives in that area somewhere. We are talking of meeting in Hornsby in Jaunary.
> 
> Just checked up- a small number of minor injuries but no major ones. Lots of property damage.


Thanks for thinking of me - I'm fine. Had been shopping there just an hour before the wind arrived but was safely home by the time the wind hit. When I heard the sirens, I thought there had been a bad accident on the freeway near us as the wind and rain had been intense for some time. Lots of damage to property, cars crushed, panes of glass shattered, roof off the cinema (where people had just left fortunately) About 8 people taken to hospital but no serious injuries. A lot of cleaning up to be done but nothing on the scale of the US tornadoes fortunately.


----------



## PurpleFi

I remember ration books too. Used to have to queue for ages in the butchers and to pass the time us kids woud scoop the sawdust on the floor with out feet into a pile and then see how far we could kick it. We never actually got to kick it as the butcher would rush round the counter and give us a clip round the ear!

My Dad was also in the RAF.


----------



## Aran

Grandmapaula said:


> Aran, will be praying for your friend Dick, and also will be aware on the 20th for remembrance of those who died just because they wanted to be themselves. We have a dear friend who used to be Jim and is now Janice. Jim was one of the gloomiest people I have ever known, and no wonder! As Janice, she is happy and upbeat - a completely different person. I once asked her if she would go through all the pain and surgeries again, and she replied "absolutely, Best thing I ever did". That's enough for me!! Love, Paula


Thank you, Paula. Regarding your friend, Janice, people have said similar things about me. One man told me that what struck him about the new me was how present I was now. Before I wasn't present very much, and he knew that something was wrong with me but didn't know what.


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


Happy Birthday Luke! What a beautiful smile!


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


Lovely photos. He's a sweetie! Glad you had a good time in Barcelona!


----------



## iamsam

gwen gifted me six lovely skeins of sari yarn - I've been looking for a button vest pattern I like. I think the sari yarn would make a great vest.

sam



Angora1 said:


> We were talking about knitting with sheets and t-shirts last KTP and one thing I would love to knit with is the sari fabric with all the beautiful colors. I guess it comes already in strips.
> 
> Here are some images of things done with this fabric:
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=sari+fabric+to+knit+with&qpvt=sari+fabric+to+knit+with&FORM=IGRE


----------



## iamsam

the rose is lovely - long may it bloom.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, but the trees are still full of colour. I would have been on earlier, but I was talkin g to London Girl about our trip!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe after the tornado and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photos......


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> Hopefully, you'll be able to make the trip without incident. Prayers going out to your nephew and to his entire family..Blessings and hugs travel with you.


Same from me, Angora. 
And Sassafrass, sorry to hear of your recurrent problems. Sending you wishes for an effective treatment, and gentle hugs.


----------



## nicho

Beautiful photos, Poledra. Spectacular colours.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Many prayers being lifted for Amie, Elizabeth
> Ann, and Angora's nephew. Also prayers for Sassafras, Pontuf (Charlotte), and Bulldog (Betty's) daughter, Alan (AZ's DH).May they be blessed and healed and kept in safety. Blessings also for all Trans and may they feel supported and loved.


Ditto, well said Gwen!


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Prayers for Amie and Anne.
> I started on Lialda again yesterday. Not good. Cramps, diarrhea, nausea. Got hit with it whie WAlking Maya. Prayed I could make car. Ended up partially hid behind bush with butt sticking out with diarrhea. Sorry if too graphic. Made it home. In bed.
> My idea was I have doctor appointment Wed. So I would retry drug so we would know if it worked or not. He said I'd have to retry.
> Who knew the colitis wasn't a one time thing but for life?


OH MY, :thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam

very much like our American indian - I think you indigenous people and our American Indians were poorly treated when the land was first settle by the white man.

sam



darowil said:


> Todays mug is from an Indigenous school we visted when we went up to the Northern Territory a couple of years ago. Education for the indigenous population is a huge issue. Many reason why it is so poor- and many of them very difficult to anything about. I did a major paper on it for my MAsters in health. Literacy levels have a hug eimpact on health- it is one of the most important factors influencing health. ANd literacy levles amongst our indogenous population are very poor, which is reflected in there extremely poor health stats. Th elife expectancy is esstimated to be about 16 years lower than the Austrlaian average (though becuase of the difficulty in collecting accurte statistics this can't be verified).
> Thus Indigenous schools can help to address these two issues. The students leearn differently to most Australians and they are often well behind the other students of there age. At a school where the majority if not all the students are struggling it is easier for them to make some progress.
> I'm sure I was told the signifcance of these paintings but I can't remember. The students come up with designs for a number of items including mugs and t-shirts.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> the rose is lovely - long may it bloom.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, it's been in flower for just over a week and it still hanging on.


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of prayers going up for Elizabeth Ann and her family. So heartbreaking to hear of anyone being in the hospital, but seems especially horrible when it's a small child.


Healing prayers being sent for Elizabeth Anne. Takes me back to when my granddaughter Emma had open heart surgery a one week old. She is now a fighting fit 12 year old! Prayers do work!


----------



## PurpleFi

My thoughts are with those with health issues, damage from the tornado, and any other problem. Sending peaceful vibes. xx


----------



## Grandmapaula

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Angora's nephew and family and Shirley.'s friend, Amie.


From me, too. They are in my "KTP Prayer Book", also the tornado victims in Illinois. Love, Paula


----------



## iamsam

great sunrise poledra - thanks.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! phone actually downloaded for me this morning without a big fight.
> Just looked out the window and then grabbed the camera.


----------



## iamsam

it was windy here but I don't think as winds as you had it. it blew the ringer out of my windbell yesterday - gary will fix it when he has time. I really want a pair of big wind chimes which I will get one of these days.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Still a fair amount of wind this morning.


----------



## Patches39

Aran said:


> My friend Mary thanks everyone for keeping her husband Dick in their prayers. She said that she feels supported by a web of prayers, which I think is a wonderful image. He's having surgery tomorrow, Tuesday, & will have surgery again next week before starting radiation at some point. He has a very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp.


The prayers continue. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

red sun at night
sailors delight

red sun in morning
sailors take warning

it runs pretty true.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully no, I was thinking when taking them that I'm glad we don't have sailors in the area, we are land locked. Supposed to be sunny and cool for the foreseeable future. high of 56F/13.3C today.


----------



## angelam

My dad, who was in the RAF, could identify all the planes, allied or otherwise, just from their profiles, but I doubt if my mother could. The blackout was over before I was born, in 1947, but I heard a lot about it from my family and do remember the blackout curtains still being in place in some of the outhouses on the farm. Although we lived in a rural area, Lincolnshire during the war was known as 'Bomber County' because of the number of airbases there. There were no big industrial cities, but it was often the first part of the UK that enemy aircraft reached when they crossed the North Sea, so in many cases, there was a temptation to dump the load of bombs and head home to relative safety. There were mercifully few casualties, but bombing raids were not uncommon.[/quote]

I can remember the blackout curtains, and if you put the light (oil lamp) on before you pulled the curtains you very quickly got a visit from the black out warden! There weren't so many cars around then so I'm not sure about blacking the lights. I believe they removed all the road signs as well so that if there was an invasion from across the channel they wouldn't know where they were or be able to find their way to London!


----------



## iamsam

healing energy surrounding amie for as long as she needs it.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I have a Prayer request - A young woman who is very dear to me - is having a huge problem with addictions and mental illness-- She has just signed herself into a long term recovery program - to deal with the Mental illness as well as the addiction (which she seems to be getting under control). She has had lots of opportunities and we feel that this is her last chance to accomplish this and to be able to have a 'real' life.
> 
> I ask the prayer circle and the friendship circle here to hold *Amie* in their Prayers. We are a powerful force and she needs our help desperately. My heart is hurting and I really need your Prayers.
> 
> Shirley


----------



## Patches39

angelam said:


> Healing prayers being sent for Elizabeth Anne. Takes me back to when my granddaughter Emma had open heart surgery a one week old. She is now a fighting fit 12 year old! Prayers do work!


AMEN!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey Surrey, but the trees are still full of colour. I would have been on earlier, but I was talkin g to London Girl about our trip!
> 
> Hope everyone is safe after the tornado and hugs to all.
> 
> Monday photos......


How is the trip planning coming along?

The rose just does't seem to want to give up at all, still a beauty.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Aran said:


> Sixteen trans people in the US were murdered in the past year, including one trans woman in Ohio. I didn't know her, but I know people who did. Her murderer was recently found guilty. Most of the trans folks who are murdered are trans women of color, which is very sad. Yes, the US is more enlightened than some other countries, but we still have a ways to go.


I like to think that things are better here, but I do recall at least a couple of instances of transgender people being driven to suicide, partly because of adverse publicity in the press, which can be very vicious here. Certainly, I do not think we have any reason to be complacent. Why are transgender people perceived as a threat? I simply do not see who they are seen to be hurting. Aran, I know there is hostility and hatred out there, but I do not think that decent, well-balanced people feel that way. The haters are to be pitied as well as blamed. We are all trying in get by in the best way we can and wish to see everyone else do the same. Maybe in time we will come to a situation where people can simply be valued for their own qualities, without these stupid false judgements.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> it was windy here but I don't think as winds as you had it. it blew the ringer out of my windbell yesterday - gary will fix it when he has time. I really want a pair of big wind chimes which I will get one of these days.
> 
> sam


I love my big chimes they sound amazing when they are ringing. When I got them there was a book with songs that you could play by hitting it at different levels.


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> Pacer wrote:Shirley...Matthew and I were talking about you last night on our way to the Wizard of Oz. We are so happy that we were able to keep people warm in Canada when the snow storm hit this week.
> 
> I forgot to tell everyone that i heard from the lady we organized with from the town we gave the winter wear to. She said She made a trip to the farms in the Municipality that had been damaged by the floods and had given out a lot of hats and scarves and mittens. she also said some of the Reservation children received warm wear the first week after we took it out to Exshaw. there were adults who needed our knitted wear too. She says she has a few things left but she is learning from the others who might need them. She said it was so wonderful and that everyone was so appreciative of what we had done.
> 
> They were overwhelmed that friends from the US and other parts of Canada had done this. It warmed my heart. It seems that not too much of that type of donation had been received by that area so I was really happy I called them. It is a small town which is supported by a huge plant and all the people there work at the plant -- the Indian reservation is close by and there is also a lot of vacation homes with some permanent people there. Everyone who got something tried them on right away and were thrilled at the beautiful work.
> 
> I thank you all again. Pacer - tell Matthew would you?
> 
> Shirley


I am getting ready to take Matthew to art class so I will share your wonderful news with him.


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> I have been on and off here most of the day.. but finally got caught up (I hope) will probably be way behind again but I have tried to comment as I went.
> Had hoped to add a short story about times when I was young, but have to sit with mom for awhile and she hates when I type.. LOL.
> Prayers with all this day as everyday, some just need a bit more added of course. Hugs to all, good strong hugs to give you strength to deal with life's curves. Loves to all my dear friends, sisters and brothers, my life is so much richer with each of you in it. I miss you when I'm away and when I'm here and you are away, stay safe in all that you do. Asking for Angels to watch over you always in my heart!


And I'm asking for Angels to watch over your mom's special Angel....Give her a hug for me and there's always one for you.
Hugs, Sister of my heart!
JuneK


----------



## Kathleendoris

angelam said:


> My dad, who was in the RAF, could identify all the planes, allied or otherwise, just from their profiles, but I doubt if my mother could. The blackout was over before I was born, in 1947, but I heard a lot about it from my family and do remember the blackout curtains still being in place in some of the outhouses on the farm. Although we lived in a rural area, Lincolnshire during the war was known as 'Bomber County' because of the number of airbases there. There were no big industrial cities, but it was often the first part of the UK that enemy aircraft reached when they crossed the North Sea, so in many cases, there was a temptation to dump the load of bombs and head home to relative safety. There were mercifully few casualties, but bombing raids were not uncommon.


I can remember the blackout curtains, and if you put the light (oil lamp) on before you pulled the curtains you very quickly got a visit from the black out warden! There weren't so many cars around then so I'm not sure about blacking the lights. I believe they removed all the road signs as well so that if there was an invasion from across the channel they wouldn't know where they were or be able to find their way to London![/quote]

My mum used to talk about the bus journey home from work when she was young: there were no lights and no road signs, but they quickly learned to recognise every bend in the road and every bump that they went over, so they always knew when they had reached their own stop.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Prayers for Amie and Anne.
> I started on Lialda again yesterday. Not good. Cramps, diarrhea, nausea. Got hit with it whie WAlking Maya. Prayed I could make car. Ended up partially hid behind bush with butt sticking out with diarrhea. Sorry if too graphic. Made it home. In bed.
> My idea was I have doctor appointment Wed. So I would retry drug so we would know if it worked or not. He said I'd have to retry.
> Who knew the colitis wasn't a one time thing but for life?


How horrible for you! praying this condition can finally be under control for you!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much everyone for your prayers and concern. You are the best!! DH doesn't want me driving in this weather. If I felt I would make a difference I would still go but he has his mother there and his wife and her mother and a close friend. I am relieved as some of you know I didn't sleep much. Got a call from my sister and they put a shunt in, did an angoplasty and said they would see if he needed more surgery. Update is that it is a bad aneurysm and he needs more surgery. Gwen, that is important information. I will let my sister know. Thank you.
> 
> Again, thank you to everyone for your concern, care and prayers. I now see how much it really helps. It helps my sister too, knowing that people all over the world are praying. I was just figuring out that he is probably just in his late 30's. I feel better knowing what Gwen told me.
> Hugs to all.
> 
> DH wants me to go down when he goes on Friday. I will see if I am needed and go sooner if I can help, but perhaps do as he wishes. I have made 3 emergency trips own there with mom this summer and DH is worried about the weather this time of year. I'm so mixed up as to what to do. I always just head out but with no sleep and the winds I decided to wait.


I think that was a wise decision. Just MHO! Will keep the nephew and family AND you in my prayers.
Praying for blessings for you and the family.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope they find something that will work for both you and DH as you go through these health issues. I'm hopeful that once DH is on the right medication, that everything else will fall into place so you are both feeling better.



AZ Sticks said:


> So sorry Joy - I know this is a rough road. I hope that they figure out what will work for you - there are other drugs to try. We are still waiting for clearance for DH to start the Humira injections.... he is getting weaker and more discouraged every day. I made an appointment to see the dr tomorrow - my blood pressure is through the roof and I know it's the stress (well that and the extra 30 pounds I've gained in the last year......) We will just have to stay strong and get through the best we can - you are in my thoughts - luv-AZ


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> How is the trip planning coming along?
> 
> The rose just does't seem to want to give up at all, still a beauty.


Hi Caren, planning is coming along great. We are now thinking of rather doing New England for the Fall colours we will do the same in Nova Scotia. This will mean we can get a direct flight from Halifax to London and it only takes about 6 hrs. Have spent quite a bit of time preparing our calendar and checking on Greyhound buses, Canadian trains and hotels.
Can you tell me who is arranging the hotel in Defiance? xxx


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Many prayers being lifted for Amie, Elizabeth
> Ann, and Angora's nephew. Also prayers for Sassafras, Pontuf (Charlotte), and Bulldog (Betty's) daughter, Alan (AZ's DH).May they be blessed and healed and kept in safety. Blessings also for all Trans and may they feel supported and loved.


Praying for all the above also.

Just had to let you know that I heard from my sister and my nephew is finally out of surgery. Don't know any more than that.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow...I'd like to hear more about this. I don't remember ration books, but there probably had to be for gasoline and sugar, salt and flour....just about everything else came from the farm. But, to be on enemy plane duty is something I've never known. I don't think we ever had to darken our lights either---I guess people isolated on farms far from neighbors wouldn't be likely targets.


Our little village was probably almost 100 miles from the coast. But there were GErman U-boats that were patrolling along the Outer Banks of North Carolina...our neighboring state to the south. And that state border was about 2 or 3 hour away but not really close.
I started the 1st grade during the War. I remember being afraid the 'Nazis' would get me when Mama and Daddy turned out the lights, turned off the radio and went to bed...no one ever heard of 'night-lights' then. I think I was 5 or 6 yrs old at that time. I remember there being rationing. I'll ask my sister to send a couple of pictures of the rationing book. Wish Mama had kept the book of silhouettes of the planes...my children would love to see it as I would!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Glad to hear you got some good sleep...everything is better after that.

I was tempted with the glitter balls, but think maybe I'll save that for a couple more years down the road...I am imagining glitter everywhere. Your guys are a little bit older and you have lots of older ones to help out...I'm afraid I'd have tie-dyed carpet (hmmm, on second thought, I do want to pull up that carpet!!).



thewren said:


> this has been a wasted day - I have almost slept it away - I didn't think I was that weary - but evidently I wasn't having trouble closing my eyes and falling into the arms of Morpheus.
> 
> how I need to do some reading.
> 
> our gate to what used to be the pasture was blown off the hinges last night and we have tree limbs down but not real damage. a 7-11 store was demolished last night just east of us no deaths though. wasn't that movie theater an outdoor theater? I think west of us and south of us got it much worse than we did.
> 
> Heidi found clear plastic Christmas balls at wally world - think we will be making the sparkly Christmas balls.
> 
> still need to find something for Ayden's birthday - even he doesn't have any ideas what he wants - does that mean he has too much? lol he wants a jake pirate ship I may need to pick up. at least it will be something he wants.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> The cats will get him eventually!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of prayers going up for Elizabeth Ann and her family. So heartbreaking to hear of anyone being in the hospital, but seems especially horrible when it's a small child.


Thank you...my daughter will be so glad to hear that. I always share with her how much I feel our prayers have helped our friends here.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Let's hope and pray that they caught it at a good time and that all will be well after surgery, radiation and chemo. A web of prayers is a wonderful image!



Aran said:


> My friend Mary thanks everyone for keeping her husband Dick in their prayers. She said that she feels supported by a web of prayers, which I think is a wonderful image. He's having surgery tomorrow, Tuesday, & will have surgery again next week before starting radiation at some point. He has a very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp.


----------



## Kathleendoris

PurpleFi said:


> I remember ration books too. Used to have to queue for ages in the butchers and to pass the time us kids woud scoop the sawdust on the floor with out feet into a pile and then see how far we could kick it. We never actually got to kick it as the butcher would rush round the counter and give us a clip round the ear!
> 
> My Dad was also in the RAF.


We had ration books until after I started school, but I have always felt slightly ashamed, because many of the things that were rationed were not a particular problem for us. We had eggs and chickens, and pigs to provide bacon, as well as butter and even simple cheese (cottage cheese type), so it was only things like sugar and sweets that were ever in short supply. We went without many things when I was a child, but food was not one of them. Our butcher came to the door in a van and much of the meat he sold, he had probably bought from us in the first place. Each November, he would come to the farm to kill the pig we had been fattening for our own use, and there would be a family gathering to do all that needed to be done - salting the bacon, making the sausages, etc.


----------



## angelam

Bedtime for me. Healing hugs and prayers to all who need them. Night all xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bet that was a fun package to open!! I'm sure you'll find just the right vest pattern.



thewren said:


> gwen gifted me six lovely skeins of sari yarn - I've been looking for a button vest pattern I like. I think the sari yarn would make a great vest.
> 
> sam


----------



## Kathleendoris

Good night, everyone. We certainly have found a wide range of topics to discuss today. I will be back tomorrow to check on what has being happening while I have been asleep!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope that it is all good news...and that he's only process now is to get well.



Angora1 said:


> Praying for all the above also.
> 
> Just had to let you know that I heard from my sister and my nephew is finally out of surgery. Don't know any more than that.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Bedtime for me. Healing hugs and prayers to all who need them. Night all xx


Night Angela, sleep well xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Kathleendoris said:


> We had ration books until after I started school, but I have always felt slightly ashamed, because many of the things that were rationed were not a particular problem for us. We had eggs and chickens, and pigs to provide bacon, as well as butter and even simple cheese (cottage cheese type), so it was only things like sugar and sweets that were ever in short supply. We went without many things when I was a child, but food was not one of them. Our butcher came to the door in a van and much of the meat he sold, he had probably bought from us in the first place. Each November, he would come to the farm to kill the pig we had been fattening for our own use, and there would be a family gathering to do all that needed to be done - salting the bacon, making the sausages, etc.


Living in the suburbs of London food was very short. As you say no sweets available so as a special treat my grandma would mix condensed milk with coco powder and then add a few sultanas. It tasted wonderful.


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> Was it a British rationing book, or did you also have rationing in the US? We are so used (or at least people of my generation are) to thinking of America as the land of plenty, that we tend to forget that there were hard times there, too. When I was a small girl, anyone who had family in the States (we had some in Canada, which was almost as good) was regarded as very fortunate, because sometimes they got food parcels!  Did enemy planes actually arrive on the American mainland, or was that just a precaution?
> 
> My dad, who was in the RAF, could identify all the planes, allied or otherwise, just from their profiles, but I doubt if my mother could. The blackout was over before I was born, in 1947, but I heard a lot about it from my family and do remember the blackout curtains still being in place in some of the outhouses on the farm. Although we lived in a rural area, Lincolnshire during the war was known as 'Bomber County' because of the number of airbases there. There were no big industrial cities, but it was often the first part of the UK that enemy aircraft reached when they crossed the North Sea, so in many cases, there was a temptation to dump the load of bombs and head home to relative safety. There were mercifully few casualties, but bombing raids were not uncommon.


These were U.S. rationing books. I remember vaguely that sugar, gasoline and rubber tires were rationed. Not sure about flour and salt although they probably were. We always had a large garden and Mama canned a lot of vegetables. We also kept chickens so had fresh eggs. My grandparents farmed so we always had plenty of pork and, of course, chickens to eat, plus milk and butter. I'm sure the rationing was harder on people in the city that couldn't grow their own food. Although from what I understand, a lot of people planted 'Victory' garden's on any little vacant piece of land.
My father worked in the shipyard and was too old to be drafted.
My mother had 6 brothers and only one of them fought in the War. Two of them worked in the shipyard and one of them worked on the farm, one was too old...the other one had only one eye because of a childhood accident. My uncle was captured by the Germans but managed to escape and came home safely. As I've said before, a kinder more gentle man I've never known.
I know you're sorry you mentioned it...another book But glad I can still have those childhood memories after so many years.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> this has been a wasted day - I have almost slept it away - I didn't think I was that weary - but evidently I wasn't having trouble closing my eyes and falling into the arms of Morpheus.
> 
> how I need to do some reading.
> 
> our gate to what used to be the pasture was blown off the hinges last night and we have tree limbs down but not real damage. a 7-11 store was demolished last night just east of us no deaths though. wasn't that movie theater an outdoor theater? I think west of us and south of us got it much worse than we did.
> 
> Heidi found clear plastic Christmas balls at wally world - think we will be making the sparkly Christmas balls.
> 
> still need to find something for Ayden's birthday - even he doesn't have any ideas what he wants - does that mean he has too much? lol he wants a jake pirate ship I may need to pick up. at least it will be something he wants.
> 
> sam


have I missed Ayden's birthday? If not, I wish him a very happy birthday!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to bed now. Night night everyone x


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Elizabeth Ann, will be in my prayers now.


Thank you...we all know what our prayers have accomplished.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> Sixteen trans people in the US were murdered in the past year, including one trans woman in Ohio. I didn't know her, but I know people who did. Her murderer was recently found guilty. Most of the trans folks who are murdered are trans women of color, which is very sad. Yes, the US is more enlightened than some other countries, but we still have a ways to go.


yes, we do....One of my dreams is this country and all countries will be more accepting of those that are different.
We all are children of God. But so many seem to only look at the outside and that's a sad way to live.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, planning is coming along great. We are now thinking of rather doing New England for the Fall colours we will do the same in Nova Scotia. This will mean we can get a direct flight from Halifax to London and it only takes about 6 hrs. Have spent quite a bit of time preparing our calendar and checking on Greyhound buses, Canadian trains and hotels.
> Can you tell me who is arranging the hotel in Defiance? xxx


Nova Scotia is beautiful, I loved it when I went. I might have to get my next flight from there so much nicer than my last one. Seemed to take for ever with a million delays. My son, wife and grand daughters s=use the bus and train to travel all the time. They come down on the bus mostly and I pick them up in Kingston. 
I think Gwen is, I could be mistaken though. I want to book my room as soon as possible for it.


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Healing prayers being sent for Elizabeth Anne. Takes me back to when my granddaughter Emma had open heart surgery a one week old. She is now a fighting fit 12 year old! Prayers do work!


What a wonderful example of what prayer and the medical profession can accomplish.
Thank you.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Praying for all the above also.
> 
> Just had to let you know that I heard from my sister and my nephew is finally out of surgery. Don't know any more than that.


I hope this means he will be ok, sending lots of healing energy his way. Will light a candle as well. Hugs and calming thoughts to the family.


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> We had ration books until after I started school, but I have always felt slightly ashamed, because many of the things that were rationed were not a particular problem for us. We had eggs and chickens, and pigs to provide bacon, as well as butter and even simple cheese (cottage cheese type), so it was only things like sugar and sweets that were ever in short supply. We went without many things when I was a child, but food was not one of them. Our butcher came to the door in a van and much of the meat he sold, he had probably bought from us in the first place. Each November, he would come to the farm to kill the pig we had been fattening for our own use, and there would be a family gathering to do all that needed to be done - salting the bacon, making the sausages, etc.


yes, I remember hog-killing on my grandparents' farm but I think they did it all themselves. My sister and I were always kept inside until after the actual killing was over, thank goodness....glad that's a memory I don't have. But I remember all 5 of my aunts and my mother being there to make sausage, etc..whatever needed to be done. I think the men usually salted the hams and bacon for smoking....but really don't remember.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Bedtime for me. Healing hugs and prayers to all who need them. Night all xx


Night night have a good sleep. Hugs for you.


----------



## Ceili

Orzo, perhaps?


darowil said:


> Nope. The pasta is a pasta but small (similar size and shape to rice). It's used in soups tht don't want big pieces of pasts (I've only seen it dried so no idea if it can be bought fresh) And you spelt cous cous correctly.
> Kust went downstairs thinking I would see if I had any in the pantry. Got down there with no idea what I went down for other than to also get something to eat. As soon as I saw the computer I remembered so it will ahve to wait- I'm not going again so I can forget again!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


Welcome back. Luke looks so happy, I imagine he had a wonderful time.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, planning is coming along great. We are now thinking of rather doing New England for the Fall colours we will do the same in Nova Scotia. This will mean we can get a direct flight from Halifax to London and it only takes about 6 hrs. Have spent quite a bit of time preparing our calendar and checking on Greyhound buses, Canadian trains and hotels.
> Can you tell me who is arranging the hotel in Defiance? xxx


Purple - that sounds like a great plan! Nova Scotia is supposed to be beautiful and on my to-visit list one day.


----------



## Tessadele

Designer1234 said:


> I have a Prayer request - A young woman who is very dear to me - is having a huge problem with addictions and mental illness-- She has just signed herself into a long term recovery program - to deal with the Mental illness as well as the addiction (which she seems to be getting under control). She has had lots of opportunities and we feel that this is her last chance to accomplish this and to be able to have a 'real' life.
> 
> I ask the prayer circle and the friendship circle here to hold *Amie* in their Prayers. We are a powerful force and she needs our help desperately. My heart is hurting and I really need your Prayers.
> 
> Shirley


I fully understand your hurt and she will stay in my prayers till fully recovered.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> DJ has excellent taste!!!! (How is her knitting coming along??) I did a crochet bind off on a shawl for my Mom, I'm working on a crochet dishcloth, taking me a longggggggggggg time, ROFL. My problem is Mom has bought a set of the looms, long and rounds all sizes, also the Knook's both adult and children sets, now of course she wants me to learn how to use them so I can teach her. :shock: :shock:
> Hugs back to DJ and a big hug for you too!!!


Yes I think she does too. I have been told I have to make my own coffee tomorrow. She likes one of my cups. That is good, I have yet to try crochet bind off. I am making little things to occupy my time. Not that I have a lot of it. I bought a nook, have round looms. Haven't had time to sit with DJ or Ashlei just yet am hoping to get a chance soon. I bought a new piglet his name is Parker, I will be bringing him home on thursday. I am excited DJ is as well. 
Hugs back to you and thanks for the hugs.


----------



## pacer

Prayers for those who are in need including Daralene's nephew. I am so happy that you have held off on the traveling as the winds have been bad and so much damage from them. You might have found yourself on more than one detour due to storm damage.

So cold today so I steam cooked some potatoes, sausage and green beans. Boys were so happy to eat some hot food to warm up. 

Found out today that a high school about 15 miles west of us had its gym roof torn off and it was flooded from the rains. About 15 miles southeast of us buildings were moved off of their foundations. Many without power possibly for the whole week. Flood waters had not receded before I left for work so I took dry clothes to change into at work. Tonight the waters are gone of which I am so pleased to see. 

I am tired tonight so I will say goodnight and know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everyone, just getting caught up. I just talked to my brother and if you all can add my Niece Cassie to the list, that would be wonderful, she's been making some bad choices and he's having to practice tough love with her. Her mom was a drug addict and passed a few years ago, Cassie doesn't want that life, but it sometimes gets ahold of her. 
Also for my brother Lewis, he's going in for day surgery with the orthopedist for his wrist/hand that was shattered in a work accident that also blew out his knee. They are going to put in a plate and fuse things so that he'll have strenght, stability, and less pain. He takes care of his mom who is in the beginnings of dementia from the years of alcohol abuse. Poor Lewis has his hands full. Thanks everyone, you all are the best.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I think she does too. I have been told I have to make my own coffee tomorrow. She likes one of my cups. That is good, I have yet to try crochet bind off. I am making little things to occupy my time. Not that I have a lot of it. I bought a nook, have round looms. Haven't had time to sit with DJ or Ashlei just yet am hoping to get a chance soon. I bought a new piglet his name is Parker, I will be bringing him home on thursday. I am excited DJ is as well.
> Hugs back to you and thanks for the hugs.


Will you do the fancy creamer pictures as well? DJ is going to keep you challenged on the creativity end of life as well as Seth. What a lovely challenge to keep up with these wonderful young ones. Glad you are safe after the storms.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


Oh Luke is just growing and he's just getting cuter and cuter. Look at that big smile. Time sure flies doesn't it. 
Hugs, Happy Birthday Luke!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> DJ has excellent taste!!!! (How is her knitting coming along??) I did a crochet bind off on a shawl for my Mom, I'm working on a crochet dishcloth, taking me a longggggggggggg time, ROFL. My problem is Mom has bought a set of the looms, long and rounds all sizes, also the Knook's both adult and children sets, now of course she wants me to learn how to use them so I can teach her. :shock: :shock:
> Hugs back to DJ and a big hug for you too!!!


LOL!! The looms are great, the knook on the other hand, :roll: ... Marla got one, it took longer to do one row than it would have taken to knit or crochet the whole dishcloth. We threw hers out. I am sure there are others out there who love it, but as for me, never again, I'll stick with good ole fashioned knit or crochet. 
Have fun teaching your mom though, it's so good that she has a hobby. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Hugs!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I think she does too. I have been told I have to make my own coffee tomorrow. She likes one of my cups. That is good, I have yet to try crochet bind off. I am making little things to occupy my time. Not that I have a lot of it. I bought a nook, have round looms. Haven't had time to sit with DJ or Ashlei just yet am hoping to get a chance soon. I bought a new piglet his name is Parker, I will be bringing him home on thursday. I am excited DJ is as well.
> Hugs back to you and thanks for the hugs.


You are going to post us a picture of Parker when you bring him home I hope.  Is going to be a pet or are you going to raise him to butcher eventually?


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Prayers for those who are in need including Daralene's nephew. I am so happy that you have held off on the traveling as the winds have been bad and so much damage from them. You might have found yourself on more than one detour due to storm damage.
> 
> So cold today so I steam cooked some potatoes, sausage and green beans. Boys were so happy to eat some hot food to warm up.
> 
> Found out today that a high school about 15 miles west of us had its gym roof torn off and it was flooded from the rains. About 15 miles southeast of us buildings were moved off of their foundations. Many without power possibly for the whole week. Flood waters had not receded before I left for work so I took dry clothes to change into at work. Tonight the waters are gone of which I am so pleased to see.
> 
> I am tired tonight so I will say goodnight and know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


So glad that you all are safe, that is so scary, I'm always just glad when these things happen and there are no children in the building at the time, too many times there are. 
Hugs and sleep well. Prayers are with all of you in the affected areas also.


----------



## Spider

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Angora's nephew and family and Shirley.'s friend, Amie.


The same from me. So sorry to hear of both of these situations.


----------



## Ceili

Whew! just caught up with 100 pages from last week and 79 pages this week. Was only able to do so, because I'm stuck at home with acute bronchitis, and have no energy to do anything else - even knit. I can knit a row, maybe, but then have to take a nap. Not fun. I'm actually more comfortable at my desk than in my recliner. Oh, well, whatcha gonna do?


Thanks all who expressed concern about the storms here yesterday. I don't think there was much damage in my area, but I was very aware of the horizontal rain, blowing leaves, and perhaps some of the longest-lasting peals of thunder I have ever heard. Very dramatic.


I read too much in too short a time to be able to reply to everyone individually, but just wanted you to know that my thoughts, love, and (what little I have) energy are with you all.


Marianne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll email you when I have more energy

Aran - you too!


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Then do as your dh wishes. There are people there with him and you may be able to do more later, and your travelling alone would worry them. It is up to you what you feel is best. Take care whatever you decide. Right now you are tired so get some rest. (Sorry if this comes across as bossy, but my younger sister's nickname for me was Miss Bossy Boots).


I agree with you one hundred percent stay home, wait and go with DH.


----------



## Poledra65

Ceili said:


> Whew! just caught up with 100 pages from last week and 79 pages this week. Was only able to do so, because I'm stuck at home with acute bronchitis, and have no energy to do anything else - even knit. I can knit a row, maybe, but then have to take a nap. Not fun. I'm actually more comfortable at my desk than in my recliner. Oh, well, whatcha gonna do?
> 
> Thanks all who expressed concern about the storms here yesterday. I don't think there was much damage in my area, but I was very aware of the horizontal rain, blowing leaves, and perhaps some of the longest-lasting peals of thunder I have ever heard. Very dramatic.
> 
> I read too much in too short a time to be able to reply to everyone individually, but just wanted you to know that my thoughts, love, and (what little I have) energy are with you all.
> 
> Marianne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll email you when I have more energy
> 
> Aran - you too!


Oh, I hope you get over the bronchitis quickly, that is not fun. Get your rest and take care. So glad you didn't have damage and hopefully none anywhere around you. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I agree with you one hundred percent stay home, wait and go with DH.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Reading all your WWII stories remind me of a few memories from ''back in the days'' as my people say: 1) My dad told us that a friend of his was killed when the green troops were in night training for crawling along the ground under ''enemy'' fire. The ammunition rounds were live shells and every so often one of the shells was a flare round that flashed enough light to show where the individual troops were crawling. These shells were being fired about 18'' above the ground and the friend panicked and raised his head and trunk high enough to take a round in the back of his head.

A second memory involves riding a bus to Fort Smith, Arkansas, sometime in 1945 or '46. I must have been about 2 1//2 or 3 years old and wore a blue coat with leggings and a hat in colder weather. I'm told that I entertained the enlisted men (probably Navy) by singing ''Bell-bottom trousers, coats of navy blue'' which was a popular song among the Navy personnel. Mom said that my blond curls (those long ''banana curls'' tied up in rags until dry) and my green eyes were quite a hit with the guys. But then all 3 year olds were probably a hit with guys young and innocent enough to be fearful but putting on a brave front for the other guys.

The rules apparently decreed that any father of 3 kids was to be released from duty and sent home. One fellow Dad knew had 7 kids but was still called up for active duty. My baby sister was born in December of '45 and Daddy came home shortly thereafter. Who knows why it worked out that way?

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> You are going to post us a picture of Parker when you bring him home I hope.  Is going to be a pet or are you going to raise him to butcher eventually?


I sure will be posting pictures of Parker, he is such a sweetie. My friend raised him and another runt Charlotte, she is keeping her. He will be a pet and daddy to the future litters. Eventually he will be food.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> gwen gifted me six lovely skeins of sari yarn - I've been looking for a button vest pattern I like. I think the sari yarn would make a great vest.
> 
> sam


Oh what a lovely gift box indeed.


----------



## grandma sherry

Prayers for Amie, Elizabeth Ann, Angora's nephew, Kaye's niece and brother, and all others in need.
Sorry you are having more problems Sassafras.
Luke is such a sweetie, and one already.
Have been working on my many WIP's and today thought of another I would like to fit in for Christmas - we will see. Good to keep in touch with you all.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I sure will be posting pictures of Parker, he is such a sweetie. My friend raised him and another runt Charlotte, she is keeping her. He will be a pet and daddy to the future litters. Eventually he will be food.


Wonderful!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Seth just came out of my bathroom with a spot on his head shaved.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Off to bed now. Night night everyone x


Night night wonderful dreams. Hugs for you .


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Seth just came out of my bathroom with a spot on his head shaved.


Oh Seth!!!!! Is aunt Chrissy able to fix it?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Seth just came out of my bathroom with a spot on his head shaved.


Oh Seth!!!!! Is aunt Chrissy able to fix it?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers for Dick also coming from here Aran. Did not mean to leave out the name in earlier post.


Aran said:


> My friend Mary thanks everyone for keeping her husband Dick in their prayers. She said that she feels supported by a web of prayers, which I think is a wonderful image. He's having surgery tomorrow, Tuesday, & will have surgery again next week before starting radiation at some point. He has a very aggressive form of cancer on his scalp.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi PurpleFi. I will be making arrangements as far as trying to get a reduced price for the hotel in Defiance however each person will be responsible for making their own reservations. I can not quote prices or anything until after KAP registration so I know how many will be booking with the hotel. I will be sending out an announcement for registration around mid January 2014 with a deadline in mid March. The number of people needing rooms determines if we get a discount or not. I will be checking with several hotels to determine the best price available also.



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, planning is coming along great. We are now thinking of rather doing New England for the Fall colours we will do the same in Nova Scotia. This will mean we can get a direct flight from Halifax to London and it only takes about 6 hrs. Have spent quite a bit of time preparing our calendar and checking on Greyhound buses, Canadian trains and hotels.
> Can you tell me who is arranging the hotel in Defiance? xxx


----------



## Gweniepooh

They've been added. Prayers for healing and strength. May Cassie's eyes be opened wide and may she be given the strength to refuse the temptation of drugs and poor choices. May Lewis' doctors be guided by the Almighty and that he regain strength and heal quickly. Amen



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting caught up. I just talked to my brother and if you all can add my Niece Cassie to the list, that would be wonderful, she's been making some bad choices and he's having to practice tough love with her. Her mom was a drug addict and passed a few years ago, Cassie doesn't want that life, but it sometimes gets ahold of her.
> Also for my brother Lewis, he's going in for day surgery with the orthopedist for his wrist/hand that was shattered in a work accident that also blew out his knee. They are going to put in a plate and fuse things so that he'll have strenght, stability, and less pain. He takes care of his mom who is in the beginnings of dementia from the years of alcohol abuse. Poor Lewis has his hands full. Thanks everyone, you all are the best.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

Good grief!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Seth!!!!! Is aunt Chrissy able to fix it?


Chrissy is sleeping but I am sure that Nix or Grant will have shaved it by the next time I see him. Seth said his hair was yucky and needed to be cut.


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFLMAO....My youngest at age 4 or 5 was wanting her bangs trimmed. I had lay down to take a nap. When I awoke she quite proudly showed me her hair cut. She had not only laid the scissors flat against her scalp and cut away at her bangs but also had pulled her gorgeous long blonde curls from around the back and chopped away. Of course she was performing with the baton group she was in at the UGA basketball game the next day too. I just had tears running down my face as I stood at the salon letting them do whatever could be done to salvage her hair. Oh my oh my oh my. I couldn't be mad at her but I was heartbroken to a degree because her hair was almost to her waist and so beautiful and long curls. We laugh about it now. Guess that's why I have no problem with her coloring her hair now...LOL



NanaCaren said:


> Seth just came out of my bathroom with a spot on his head shaved.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting caught up. I just talked to my brother and if you all can add my Niece Cassie to the list, that would be wonderful, she's been making some bad choices and he's having to practice tough love with her. Her mom was a drug addict and passed a few years ago, Cassie doesn't want that life, but it sometimes gets ahold of her.
> Also for my brother Lewis, he's going in for day surgery with the orthopedist for his wrist/hand that was shattered in a work accident that also blew out his knee. They are going to put in a plate and fuse things so that he'll have strenght, stability, and less pain. He takes care of his mom who is in the beginnings of dementia from the years of alcohol abuse. Poor Lewis has his hands full. Thanks everyone, you all are the best.


Keeping Cassie in my thoughts, hoping for the best. Hugs to her.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, it's gotta be true, it's on facebook right?
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> Works for me anyway!!!


~~~Love love this! Works for me too! Salads are good for you, aren't they?


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Funny, when we lived there, they were so bad. DH said he wouldn't open the drapes if they were playing in the front yard.... Sure did love Ditka and the fans, etc.......


~~~~and now Ditka is such a Chicago hero!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> They've been added. Prayers for healing and strength. May Cassie's eyes be opened wide and may she be given the strength to refuse the temptation of drugs and poor choices. May Lewis' doctors be guided by the Almighty and that he regain strength and heal quickly. Amen


Thank you, I appreciate it and so will he. She definitely could use a divine intervention. 
I will see him the day after surgery (thanksgiving) and hope to be able to give a good report. 
Hugs. X4 Gwennies.


----------



## cmaliza

Grandmapaula said:


> Kaye, I always heard it that chocolate comes from cocoa beans, so it is a vegetable - pretty much the same thing, I guess. The town I grew up in had a Nestle's plant for over 100 years. It is good to grow up in a place that smells like chocolate!! :lol: :lol: Love Paula


~~~veggies are good in salad, too!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO....My youngest at age 4 or 5 was wanting her bangs trimmed. I had lay down to take a nap. When I awoke she quite proudly showed me her hair cut. She had not only laid the scissors flat against her scalp and cut away at her bangs but also had pulled her gorgeous long blonde curls from around the back and chopped away. Of course she was performing with the baton group she was in at the UGA basketball game the next day too. I just had tears running down my face as I stood at the salon letting them do whatever could be done to salvage her hair. Oh my oh my oh my. I couldn't be mad at her but I was heartbroken to a degree because her hair was almost to her waist and so beautiful and long curls. We laugh about it now. Guess that's why I have no problem with her coloring her hair now...LOL


 :shock: I'm sure you were, that and the relief that she didn't cut herself. Christopher got a hold of a pair of really sharp scissors at the dinner table, we have yet to this day to figure out how he got them, he did the same thing to the front of his hair, lay them flat and took a whole inch wide about 3 inch long swatch to the skin... He was proud as punch. :roll: Kids, you gotta love em. I'm with you, after that, what's a little hair dye?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Chrissy is sleeping but I am sure that Nix or Grant will have shaved it by the next time I see him. Seth said his hair was yucky and needed to be cut.


LOL!!! Oh dear Lord, that one is going to keep you on your toes. lolol... All that pretty blond hair...
Well, I guess he's a man of action, he thought something needed done, he did it. lolol...


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Keeping Cassie in my thoughts, hoping for the best. Hugs to her.


Thank you. She has such potential, I am hoping that she gets it figured out before the potential is gone. 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFLMAO....My youngest at age 4 or 5 was wanting her bangs trimmed. I had lay down to take a nap. When I awoke she quite proudly showed me her hair cut. She had not only laid the scissors flat against her scalp and cut away at her bangs but also had pulled her gorgeous long blonde curls from around the back and chopped away. Of course she was performing with the baton group she was in at the UGA basketball game the next day too. I just had tears running down my face as I stood at the salon letting them do whatever could be done to salvage her hair. Oh my oh my oh my. I couldn't be mad at her but I was heartbroken to a degree because her hair was almost to her waist and so beautiful and long curls. We laugh about it now. Guess that's why I have no problem with her coloring her hair now...LOL


I have been there many times over the years. Daniel took it upon himself to cut Elishia's hair, scissors under the ponytail elastic. I could have cried. Chrissy cut Michael's hair a couple times when they were young. None of them cut Jamie's hair, she was in NICU for 2 1/2 weeks. They figured she'd had her hair cut enough, same with Chrissy. Grant cut his own.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> The rain and wind


~~~couldn't get this.


----------



## cmaliza

angelam said:


> Morning Kathleendoris. Now you mention it I think our well had a bucket that you simply lowered on the end of a rope and then turned a handle to wind it up again. My grandchildren think its unbelievable that people could live like that! The only entertainment we had was a radio. How did we survive without all the electronic gizmos they have now!


~~~that's one of the great benefits of the Peace Corps or similar experiences...helps one gain some perspective. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~couldn't get this.


opps that one is only sound,it was still very dark when i took it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. She has such potential, I am hoping that she gets it figured out before the potential is gone.
> Hugs


I worked with troubled teens for a while years back. Some of them turned out pretty good and others didn't. Hopefully seems how she has the potential she will see it. 
Heading to my slumber it has been a very long day, looking like another long week. 
Hugs back to you


----------



## iamsam

I do love this poledra - my cats have that problem with hickory although they don't get quite so animated. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 10c/ 50f at the moment, rain is expected again today.
> 
> Today's morning coffee was picked by DJ again, I think she likes picking them out.
> 
> Hugs and healing energies for all those in need. DJ sends hugs to everyone today.


~~~~OH...what are these things skewered with blueberries? They look SO yummy!!!


----------



## iamsam

healing energy to your nephew - wrapping him in angels wings.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Just got a phone call from my youngest sister. My nephew is a truck driver and collapsed getting out of his truck and had a siezure. Was taken to the hospital and life flighted to Columbus as he was not near home. He has had a brain aneurysm. They have a 2 yr. old and are expecting again. I don't know any more about his condition than this. My sister is a Nanny so she has her daughter and SIL coming over to watch the children and a friend of her son is going with her to Columbus. Hope the winds have died down for the drive. I may be heading out to so if you don't hear from me you will know why. I was actually going to Ohio this week anyway for DH's concerts and was going to spend the time with my mother. My sister sounded devastated and 3 children behind her needing her attention. I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care. I think our system is going offline for a while today too as they have been working on the phone and internet. Normal work, not because of the storm. I guess when we woke up DH had to retrieve the garbage can. I don't relish driving down in these winds if I have to leave today.


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> It's wonderful to hear the different stories of everyones childhood and growing up. We used to go visit friends that lived 40 miles from the nearest town to them, only about 135 miles from us, and they didn't have running water, electric, or an indoor water closet. In Alaska, even now, an outhouse is very common. We used to bath in the creek in the summer. It was just a way of life in Alaska, unless you live close to town you aren't going to have those amenities. When Mom moved there with Henry, she told him she didn't mind hauling in water but she was NOT going to haul it out, so he put her a drain in the kitchen sink so she could pour the dirty water down the drain and it'd go down and out away from the house. lol The cheated though, they both worked at the hotel, so took their showers there. lol...The year I lived there I did that too though. lol


~~~In the book "Looking For Alaska" there is a story about a family that lives SOOOO far away from anyone. They are totaly reliant upon themselves for survival. Just getting to their home was a MAJOR trek...the last part (many miles) only accessible via snowmobile. Sorry, I don't remember details like # of miles etc. Still...a great book!


----------



## iamsam

don't forget to breathe Kathy - and remember - if you look like you know what you are doing you can get away with anything.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! Dear husband's dear aunt arrives tomorrow, from Seattle, and things are in an uproar around here. As usual, I procrastinated on my list of things I wanted to get done. Oh well, everything that needs to be done is done so what is left on my list are just things I'd like to do...that can always wait, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I watched the storm coverage on TV last night - such power and fury! Hope none of our KTP family was hurt and that no one had damage! We had howling winds here in Minnesota too. I guess whatever was over us mixed with the warm moist air coming up from the south and when things got swirling...well, we all know the rest.
> 
> Good to hear from you Doogie! So sorry school has you so busy. School is important but remember to take a little time for yourself too  Show us what you have been knitting, between classes and studying
> 
> Safe travels to all and prayers as well. I will be lurking for the next two weeks. After a few quiet days here, we will be traveling to dear husband's brother's home for our family Thanksgiving (on Sunday). From there we will take dear aunt to visit with dear husband's folks for a few days and plan to be back here on the 27th (with dear husband's parents in tow). Thanksgiving Thursday is going to be soup with bread for dunking and lots of snacks...might consider it a "jammie day" and watch the Thanksgiving Day parade and stitch   Dear aunt leaves on Friday the 29th and dear husband's folks will leave as well, I think. Then I will collapse and will sleep for maybe 3 weeks...no just kidding. I am a little bit of a nervous hostess; I just want everything to go well for my guests and get stressed needlessly. Maybe dear husband will get me some of my favorite wine and I will try to just "go with the flow," as he likes to say
> 
> Love and hugs to all!!!! See you again soon


----------



## iamsam

one of these days you need to stop worrying what other people want and get what you want. it's called self preservation.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> I'd love to ride one of those paddlesteamers!!! I love boats, ferries, anything that is water rideable, LOL. I would live on a houseboat but none of my family would come to see me, LOL.. Mom wouldn't stand for it either.. oh well, will look and dream!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~OH...what are these things skewered with blueberries? They look SO yummy!!!


baby pancakes, we are going to make a bunch up for the sweets table at thanksgiving. DJ and Seth both want them.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have been there many times over the years. Daniel took it upon himself to cut Elishia's hair, scissors under the ponytail elastic. I could have cried. Chrissy cut Michael's hair a couple times when they were young. None of them cut Jamie's hair, she was in NICU for 2 1/2 weeks. They figured she'd had her hair cut enough, same with Chrissy. Grant cut his own.


So what you are saying is that it's hereditary? LOL


----------



## cmaliza

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I've done it! I never understand people you want everyone to be just like them - how very boring.


~~~absolutely...boring! The joy of others is that they are different!  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I worked with troubled teens for a while years back. Some of them turned out pretty good and others didn't. Hopefully seems how she has the potential she will see it.
> Heading to my slumber it has been a very long day, looking like another long week.
> Hugs back to you


That's something I always wanted to do, but never have. Yes, she's a smart girl, that may be part of the problem. I have faith, she's got my blood running through her veins so there's hope. 
Night night, sleep tight and sweet dreams. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I do love this poledra - my cats have that problem with hickory although they don't get quite so animated. lol
> 
> sam


LOLOL!!!


----------



## iamsam

we are so happy you have the breath to be long winded. hurrah for the hearing aids.

sam

we will expect to hear what you hear.



jknappva said:


> So glad we didn't get a lot of wind. Wind bothers me more than a thunderstorm or rain. We had rain for about an hour right before and after sunrise. There were a few sprinkles when we left for my hearing aid appointment but ran in and out of clouds all the way over there. Ended up getting lost...stupid Google map instructions....I should never have taken the street map out of the car. (hey, I'm still old-fashioned enough to depend on paper maps! except for this one tiem!!)Called the office 3 times and finally got there only 15 min. late. There was a terrible accident at one of the exit ramps from the freeway....a vehicle had gone into a ravine. There were 3 ambulances and 2 fire trucks besides police. We went the long way around because the shorter way over the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel had a mile back-up. Regardless we were still delayed. But it's done and in 10 days I'll have my hearing aid!! rah-rah-rah! God bless the Lions Club and this hearing aid company. Nicest people...the receptionist is a minister and the specialist is a Vietnam Vet. With a door full of pictures of his 7-month old grand-daughter!
> God is good!
> sorry for another book....I'm incredibly long-winded these days.
> junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> So what you are saying is that it's hereditary? LOL


LOL never thought of that but yes it must be.  
Did David head out for the week or is it just short days?


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~In the book "Looking For Alaska" there is a story about a family that lives SOOOO far away from anyone. They are totaly reliant upon themselves for survival. Just getting to their home was a MAJOR trek...the last part (many miles) only accessible via snowmobile. Sorry, I don't remember details like # of miles etc. Still...a great book!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> baby pancakes, we are going to make a bunch up for the sweets table at thanksgiving. DJ and Seth both want them.


I'm with DJ and Seth. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

it doesn't seem like a year does it. birthday greeting for luke.

sam



KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> LOL never thought of that but yes it must be.
> Did David head out for the week or is it just short days?


LOL!!!

Yes, he left this morning, called me around 6ish to say he was parked for the night. He'll get up early and head the rest of the way to Tokonsha, after that I don't know where he has to go. 
He was up for going to Lewis' for Thanksgiving though. I'll take my laptop with me so I can stay in touch and if Julie wants to Skype.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care.
> 
> ~~~Angora....Prayers for loved ones, like the chairs at the tea table, there is always room for more. It is without question or doubt....you and all have our prayers of support and care.
> Carol il/oh
> 
> The winds will be calm for you.


----------



## iamsam

I've never had colitis - but I have been where you were - prayed I would make it home - unfortunately......

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Prayers for Amie and Anne.
> I started on Lialda again yesterday. Not good. Cramps, diarrhea, nausea. Got hit with it whie WAlking Maya. Prayed I could make car. Ended up partially hid behind bush with butt sticking out with diarrhea. Sorry if too graphic. Made it home. In bed.
> My idea was I have doctor appointment Wed. So I would retry drug so we would know if it worked or not. He said I'd have to retry.
> Who knew the colitis wasn't a one time thing but for life?


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care.
> 
> ~~~Angora....Prayers for loved ones, like the chairs at the tea table, there is always room for more. It is without question or doubt....you and all have our prayers of support and care.
> Carol il/oh
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful way to put it Carol, I love that. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming to both children - think it is doubly hard on us when sickness hits the little ones.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of prayers going up for Elizabeth Ann and her family. So heartbreaking to hear of anyone being in the hospital, but seems especially horrible when it's a small child.


----------



## iamsam

there were rationing books in America also - sugar, petrol, to name a few.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Was it a British rationing book, or did you also have rationing in the US? We are so used (or at least people of my generation are) to thinking of America as the land of plenty, that we tend to forget that there were hard times there, too. When I was a small girl, anyone who had family in the States (we had some in Canada, which was almost as good) was regarded as very fortunate, because sometimes they got food parcels!  Did enemy planes actually arrive on the American mainland, or was that just a precaution?
> 
> My dad, who was in the RAF, could identify all the planes, allied or otherwise, just from their profiles, but I doubt if my mother could. The blackout was over before I was born, in 1947, but I heard a lot about it from my family and do remember the blackout curtains still being in place in some of the outhouses on the farm. Although we lived in a rural area, Lincolnshire during the war was known as 'Bomber County' because of the number of airbases there. There were no big industrial cities, but it was often the first part of the UK that enemy aircraft reached when they crossed the North Sea, so in many cases, there was a temptation to dump the load of bombs and head home to relative safety. There were mercifully few casualties, but bombing raids were not uncommon.


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> Carol I recently found out that I am also allergic to soy milk, (after using it in cereal and then having a glass later that day.. yep, ER trip, ROFL... nooooo soy, have wondered why after I had a tofu dish I'd have a hurting tummy and break out in a bad rash.


~~~They getcha' comin' & goin'...don't they? When DS was a baby....gave him sherbet....who knew...it was made with milk! So much to learn....Glad you are "still with us"....and kickin' like crazy! :thumbup: :lol: :lol: Milk-free {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> My sister's first mother-in-law gave her an old ration book that she had left after the war! I remember, even though we lived inland, we had to paint black paint over the top half of our car's headlights. And you had to pull down your room darkening shades before you turned on your lights at home. My mother had several hours each day to go across the road to a little hut to watch for enemy planes. She had a little book with the silhouettes of all our planes and the known enemy planes. A whole different world.
> JuneK


~~~My mom did the same thing....I forget what it was called. She would go to the edge of town....climb into this little tower and record all planes that flew by....something like civilian air patrol. Now I'm fussed and won't rest until I remember (or get someone to remember for me!).
CArol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


~~Beautiful!!!


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy to lewis and cassie - so easy to get hooked and so difficult to get rid of.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting caught up. I just talked to my brother and if you all can add my Niece Cassie to the list, that would be wonderful, she's been making some bad choices and he's having to practice tough love with her. Her mom was a drug addict and passed a few years ago, Cassie doesn't want that life, but it sometimes gets ahold of her.
> Also for my brother Lewis, he's going in for day surgery with the orthopedist for his wrist/hand that was shattered in a work accident that also blew out his knee. They are going to put in a plate and fuse things so that he'll have strenght, stability, and less pain. He takes care of his mom who is in the beginnings of dementia from the years of alcohol abuse. Poor Lewis has his hands full. Thanks everyone, you all are the best.


----------



## iamsam

what is a knook - is that the long thing that looks like a crochet hook but you knit or something with it?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! The looms are great, the knook on the other hand, :roll: ... Marla got one, it took longer to do one row than it would have taken to knit or crochet the whole dishcloth. We threw hers out. I am sure there are others out there who love it, but as for me, never again, I'll stick with good ole fashioned knit or crochet.
> Have fun teaching your mom though, it's so good that she has a hobby. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Hugs!!


----------



## iamsam

healing energy to you ceili - bronchitis is no fun - I have been lucky - haven't had it for a couple of years. stay inside and be nice and warm.

sam



Ceili said:


> Whew! just caught up with 100 pages from last week and 79 pages this week. Was only able to do so, because I'm stuck at home with acute bronchitis, and have no energy to do anything else - even knit. I can knit a row, maybe, but then have to take a nap. Not fun. I'm actually more comfortable at my desk than in my recliner. Oh, well, whatcha gonna do?
> 
> Thanks all who expressed concern about the storms here yesterday. I don't think there was much damage in my area, but I was very aware of the horizontal rain, blowing leaves, and perhaps some of the longest-lasting peals of thunder I have ever heard. Very dramatic.
> 
> I read too much in too short a time to be able to reply to everyone individually, but just wanted you to know that my thoughts, love, and (what little I have) energy are with you all.
> 
> Marianne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll email you when I have more energy
> 
> Aran - you too!


----------



## iamsam

now how can you eat a pet?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I sure will be posting pictures of Parker, he is such a sweetie. My friend raised him and another runt Charlotte, she is keeping her. He will be a pet and daddy to the future litters. Eventually he will be food.


----------



## iamsam

it is fairly difficult to cover a bald spot unless you shave the whole head. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh Seth!!!!! Is aunt Chrissy able to fix it?


----------



## iamsam

Ditka?

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~~and now Ditka is such a Chicago hero!


----------



## iamsam

the nice thing about cut hair - it always grows.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Oh dear Lord, that one is going to keep you on your toes. lolol... All that pretty blond hair...
> Well, I guess he's a man of action, he thought something needed done, he did it. lolol...


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> prayers and healing energy to lewis and cassie - so easy to get hooked and so difficult to get rid of.
> 
> sam


Thank you, that's so true.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> what is a knook - is that the long thing that looks like a crochet hook but you knit or something with it?
> 
> sam


Yes it is. Its basically using a crochet hook and scrap yarn to knit with.


----------



## iamsam

I think they are little silver dollar pancakes.

sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~~OH...what are these things skewered with blueberries? They look SO yummy!!!


----------



## iamsam

oh that is a good one poledra.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> So what you are saying is that it's hereditary? LOL


----------



## iamsam

that sounds like an oxymoron.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes it is. Its basically using a crochet hook and scrap yarn to knit with.


----------



## cmaliza

Kathleendoris said:


> Was it a British rationing book, or did you also have rationing in the US? We are so used (or at least people of my generation are) to thinking of America as the land of plenty, that we tend to forget that there were hard times there, too. When I was a small girl, anyone who had family in the States (we had some in Canada, which was almost as good) was regarded as very fortunate, because sometimes they got food parcels!  Did enemy planes actually arrive on the American mainland, or was that just a precaution?
> 
> ~~~I did come across some ration books of my parents' during WWII. I remember my mom telling about my Dad (way before they were married) surprising her, showing up on her doorstep in CA (he'd come from Ohio) with a ham under his arm. A VERY BIG deal! Ham was a rare item. This was during the depression.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> it is fairly difficult to cover a bald spot unless you shave the whole head. lol
> 
> sam


LOLOL!! too true.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> oh that is a good one poledra.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> that sounds like an oxymoron.
> 
> sam


Pretty much, and it was so slow, it took longer to do a row of that than a whole face cloth knitting or crocheting practically. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> now how can you eat a pet?
> 
> sam


I grew up knowing that if I wanted bacon, ham... that was were it came from. I raise them with the fact that they will be food in mind some it is harder to deal with than others.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I grew up knowing that if I wanted bacon, ham... that was were it came from. I raise them with the fact that they will be food in mind some it is harder to deal with than others.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Good night everyone, sleep well.


----------



## TNS

Kathleendoris said:


> We had ration books until after I started school, but I have always felt slightly ashamed, because many of the things that were rationed were not a particular problem for us. We had eggs and chickens, and pigs to provide bacon, as well as butter and even simple cheese (cottage cheese type), so it was only things like sugar and sweets that were ever in short supply. We went without many things when I was a child, but food was not one of them. Our butcher came to the door in a van and much of the meat he sold, he had probably bought from us in the first place. Each November, he would come to the farm to kill the pig we had been fattening for our own use, and there would be a family gathering to do all that needed to be done - salting the bacon, making the sausages, etc.


I remember coming home from school in the 1950s to have the job of scraping the hair off the pig which had been slaughtered, then the skin scalded. We shared the carcass with the next door farm. Mum was kept very busy with all the preservation etc., (no deep freezers then) and we had some part of pig for many months, including a ham hanging from the ceiling hook in the living room - well it was a farm house! It was a real treat to have all this meat as often we relayed on dad providing a wild rabbit or couple of pigeons for Sunday dinner in those days.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> Wonder what the article I read recently was talking about that said it was a grain unrelated to rice? we can get it here but it is very expensive and would rearely use by itself. But know the type of size (Rice a Riso, think it is still around but heven't had since I was a child). But that type of size.
> And I've just seen Rookies answer- which I think is rice a Riso and the tiny pasta I was trying to remember the name of.
> Well that means I will add it to this weeks menus- if can't find pimentos will use jarred red capsicums.


Not sure, but think tiny rice shaped pasta is ? Risoni.


----------



## darowil

Patches39 said:


> Lovely cups, and what yarn is that near the cup?


A Spotlight yarn, Marvel Soft. Marvel is their basic 8ply (DK) and the Marvel soft is one step up. Planning a scarf for one of the men who works with David. And on top of the yarn was a pair of socks in Poem yarn (I think) left it put to put washing instructions on it but misplaced the label!


----------



## busyworkerbee

TNS said:


> We were brought up on a small hill farm, and like you, were poor but not aware of the fact. It helped that we were far away from the town so had little need of money to 'do' things as we had tasks to do at home, then were out and about with our friends on foot or later bicycles, none of which cost anything (dad got my bike from the tip and repaired it). Friends in town had to pay to go to the cinema, swim, go horse riding or to the cafés but we didn't have these things available without transport, so never missed them until we were older. We did celebrate Christmas with a tree or holly bush from the farmland, and always had a celebratory dinner, but presents were mainly new clothes for the coming year, with maybe a few toys and books from relatives, and often a selection box of chocolate bars, and the village school put on a children's party, with film show and Santa who brought you a gift of a toy or game, so we all felt quite blessed.
> My younger sister said she always felt too ashamed to bring her senior school friends home as we did not have an indoor WC or light shades on the bare light bulbs, but it had never occurred to me that these were essential, I suppose because I was the eldest so had lived that way for much longer than she! What was really sad was to see the farm accounts after my parents died. Over the early years they made so little money and saved as much as they could but later, when they would have enough spare to improve their lives they never spent an unnecessary penny. Habit of a lifetime, I suppose.
> Sorry for the novel!


I can remember, many years ago now, when DSF was in Army, the battalion put on kids xmas party. This was the year after DM &DSF got together, only year I was young enough to participate for gift from "Santa". I got photo albulm, empty of course. DM used it for school pics. I was a little disappointed, especially when DB & DS got toys, but most xmases would mainly get clothes. Still do unless I physically hand DM what I would like for her to buy. I do know that she thinks that this is a personal gift, but I would rather get dvd or singke serve teapot & cup/saucer set.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Just got a phone call from my youngest sister. My nephew is a truck driver and collapsed getting out of his truck and had a siezure. Was taken to the hospital and life flighted to Columbus as he was not near home. He has had a brain aneurysm. They have a 2 yr. old and are expecting again. I don't know any more about his condition than this. My sister is a Nanny so she has her daughter and SIL coming over to watch the children and a friend of her son is going with her to Columbus. Hope the winds have died down for the drive. I may be heading out to so if you don't hear from me you will know why. I was actually going to Ohio this week anyway for DH's concerts and was going to spend the time with my mother. My sister sounded devastated and 3 children behind her needing her attention. I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care. I think our system is going offline for a while today too as they have been working on the phone and internet. Normal work, not because of the storm. I guess when we woke up DH had to retrieve the garbage can. I don't relish driving down in these winds if I have to leave today.


Thank God he collapsed then and not a short while before while he was driving- that could have been an extra tragedy.
How horrid for all involved. Your family are having a lot of tough things to deal with at the moment. Prayers going up.


----------



## Bulldog

Just a note to say I have seen the prayer requests and am in "the prayer circle"
I am also prayer for those who have lost loved ones and continue to battle medical disorders.
Will post when I can. Angie undergoes more surgery tomorrow to remove hardware in her ankle and check out the bone infection. Dr said Jim has Arthritis in both knees but the left one...the meniscus in worn so thin bone is almost rubbing bone. He injected it and will recheck in one month. We will be looking at a knee replacement in the near future.
I continue to hold you all close to my heart and wrap you in Angel Wings...Betty


----------



## iamsam

why I would never do that - it is just not in me to do it. it is just me - I will go without to make sure my pets are taken care of first. why Heidi goes through my cupboards every once in a while. lol

I have enough of a hard time wondering about how humane the animals were treated that I am eating. think it is why I don't eat a lot of meat.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I grew up knowing that if I wanted bacon, ham... that was were it came from. I raise them with the fact that they will be food in mind some it is harder to deal with than others.


----------



## iamsam

oh please tell me this is your cat and dog. i'm thinking of making my Christmas cards with it - "twas' the night before Christmas..........

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, sleep well.


----------



## iamsam

two-thirty - why do I stay up so late - think it is time for me to be in bed - all the animals are so I should do the same.

sam


----------



## dollyclaire

Prayers for Amie, Elizabeth Ann, Angora's nephew, Kaye's niece and brother, and all others in need. Sassafras I hope they get your medication sorted so that it gets under more control, it can't be easy. I hope everyone was safe during the recent storms you have had, such scenes of havoc caused by the wind, frightening to think of the power of something you can only hear and feel but not see.
I have had the surgery for the removal of the growth in my knee, going to get stitches removed today. I have just slept so much since it was removed, as soon as I sat for more than 5 minutes I would feel myself nodding off and wake up a couple of hours later! I must have been catching up on lost sleep as it was extremely painful when in bed trying to sleep. I have noticed a difference once it was removed, not as much pain so it was obviously pushing against something that was causing the pain. Now just the waiting for the results of the biopsy.

A dear young friend called Max is in need of your prayers please. Max who is 14 has been off school for 8 weeks now has been admitted to hospital for tests on his arms and legs which are so weak. He has been falling asleep all the time even when trying to eat his meal! Blood tests from the local surgery have come back negative the only thing picked up was his iron level was high. He was on a school trip to Morocco in the summer where he had an accident while out hill walking and had to have a cut on his leg stitched so whether he has picked up some obscure infection out there has to be checked out. His core temperature is very low so obviously bacteria of some sort are present. The muscles in his legs are very weak with being too tired to do anything and of course when not being used can quickly atrophy. When walking he looks like a very tired old man when he should be out running around. He is normally a very active young man who loves the outdoors, loves sailing, walking, skiing,playing football with his young sister etc etc. so it is hard to hear of him being so ill. The family are stationed in Norway for two years so the language barrier is there as well. At least he is in the right place for treatment being in hospital but such a worry for the family so any prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


A very happy little 1 year old. it sure doesn't seem like a year since you were waiting and then his arrival.


----------



## darowil

These are the Hot Cocoa Cookies that Sam posted earleier on this TP. HAve a final lunch tomorrow for Bible Study Fellowhip so thought these sounded like they would do the trick. And they taste good so thanks for the recipe Sam.


----------



## angelam

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting caught up. I just talked to my brother and if you all can add my Niece Cassie to the list, that would be wonderful, she's been making some bad choices and he's having to practice tough love with her. Her mom was a drug addict and passed a few years ago, Cassie doesn't want that life, but it sometimes gets ahold of her.
> Also for my brother Lewis, he's going in for day surgery with the orthopedist for his wrist/hand that was shattered in a work accident that also blew out his knee. They are going to put in a plate and fuse things so that he'll have strenght, stability, and less pain. He takes care of his mom who is in the beginnings of dementia from the years of alcohol abuse. Poor Lewis has his hands full. Thanks everyone, you all are the best.


Healing hugs for Cassie and for Lewis x


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Oh, what a look of delight on Luke's face in both pictures. He's such darling little boy....no more baby....thank you so much for allowing us to watch him grow up.
> Welcome home....looking forward to vacation pictures!
> juneK


Hasn't it been fun watching him?


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Seth just came out of my bathroom with a spot on his head shaved.


Oops!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Prayers for Amie and Anne.
> I started on Lialda again yesterday. Not good. Cramps, diarrhea, nausea. Got hit with it whie WAlking Maya. Prayed I could make car. Ended up partially hid behind bush with butt sticking out with diarrhea. Sorry if too graphic. Made it home. In bed.
> My idea was I have doctor appointment Wed. So I would retry drug so we would know if it worked or not. He said I'd have to retry.
> Who knew the colitis wasn't a one time thing but for life?


Doesn't sound good with the drug unfortunately. And how terrible to be caught out like that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, sleep well.


Hope you are still sleeping soundly! This is 10 p.m., here, so I think it is around 2 in the morning for you!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> very much like our American indian - I think you indigenous people and our American Indians were poorly treated when the land was first settle by the white man.
> 
> sam


One of the interesting things I learnt was that indigenous people always end up much worse off-even when you are talking about a similar culture taking over anothers land. And when you are dealing with 2 totally different cultures it is so much harder. And while we can look back and condemn previous generations we also need to remember that many of these people truly believed what they were taught such as that these people were inferior (if they could even be classed as people). Hindsight is a wonderful thing.
Some are much worse off than others- and we have the extremely dubious distinction of having some of if not the worst figures in the developed world. The stats for our Indigenous people are worse than those for some of the developing countries. There are many reasons for this but it is very hard to address. However if I keep going I will end rewriting parts of my major paper- which left me feeling a sense of despair over the situation.


----------



## Lurker 2

dollyclaire said:


> Prayers for Amie, Elizabeth Ann, Angora's nephew, Kaye's niece and brother, and all others in need. Sassafras I hope they get your medication sorted so that it gets under more control, it can't be easy. I hope everyone was safe during the recent storms you have had, such scenes of havoc caused by the wind, frightening to think of the power of something you can only hear and feel but not see.
> I have had the surgery for the removal of the growth in my knee, going to get stitches removed today. I have just slept so much since it was removed, as soon as I sat for more than 5 minutes I would feel myself nodding off and wake up a couple of hours later! I must have been catching up on lost sleep as it was extremely painful when in bed trying to sleep. I have noticed a difference once it was removed, not as much pain so it was obviously pushing against something that was causing the pain. Now just the waiting for the results of the biopsy.
> 
> A dear young friend called Max is in need of your prayers please. Max who is 14 has been off school for 8 weeks now has been admitted to hospital for tests on his arms and legs which are so weak. He has been falling asleep all the time even when trying to eat his meal! Blood tests from the local surgery have come back negative the only thing picked up was his iron level was high. He was on a school trip to Morocco in the summer where he had an accident while out hill walking and had to have a cut on his leg stitched so whether he has picked up some obscure infection out there has to be checked out. His core temperature is very low so obviously bacteria of some sort are present. The muscles in his legs are very weak with being too tired to do anything and of course when not being used can quickly atrophy. When walking he looks like a very tired old man when he should be out running around. He is normally a very active young man who loves the outdoors, loves sailing, walking, skiing,playing football with his young sister etc etc. so it is hard to hear of him being so ill. The family are stationed in Norway for two years so the language barrier is there as well. At least he is in the right place for treatment being in hospital but such a worry for the family so any prayers would be appreciated.


Will include Max in the ever expanding list!
Glad you are in less pain, now.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> There weren't so many cars around then so I'm not sure about blacking the lights. I believe they removed all the road signs as well so that if there was an invasion from across the channel they wouldn't know where they were or be able to find their way to London!


Names from train stations too I believe. 
Wouldn't help now- they would have lovely little GPS systems to guide them.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hello all, I am still 20 pages behind ! I am struggling to keep up these days. Still busy going to mums at least twice a day and running around with normal things in between. Mums ankle seems to be improving. DD is doing the no contact game again. We have had a couple of warm days.. 28c and 30c. Cool change now and showers and around 19c for the next few days.
I hope everyone is safe from the storms.
((((((HUGS))))) all round.


----------



## darowil

We had a warm day today but now it has cooled right down. At 3.30 it was 32.5C, at 7.30 it was 17.7. (90.5 to 64F). Have opened up the house, but the breeze is almost cold! Don't want to shut back up as I want to cool the house down. However it is meant to stay cool now for a while.

Edit: Just seem that sugarsugar has had much th esame as us, including the cool change!


----------



## darowil

Now for todays mug. This was a hand painted mug I bought on a trip to the Yorke Penisula. It has no real significance expect where I bought it and that it is beautiful. The birds are the Kookaburra and Blue Wren both of which are local birds. 
Talking of local birds I tried getting some photos for you of a bird today. But the green bird was hard to see on the grass and it is on my phone. And I don't know how to get photos off my phone. And Yahoo has made the password so complicated that every time I need to sign in I have forgotten the password - and they won't let me use one I have already used. Not quite sure what I am going to do about this. But it means I can't get into Yahoo on my phone to email the photo- and it is not so good that it is worth a heap of hassle to do it. Would be nice though to learn how to get photos from the phone to the computer, Maybe when David has finsihed studying for the year I can ask his help. Only about 10 days to go.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, beautiful blue skies and quite a ground frost.

Thanks for the advice about trains, coaches, hotels etc. I shall pm Gwenie about the hotel in Defiance.

My coven meeting this morning (that's what our husband's call us) our 'official' name is Camberley CrossPatches. But we meet up for a coffee, a natter and some knitting or sewing. Today we are going to the local garden centre to see the Christmas decorations and of course coffee.

Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all

Tuesday photos....


----------



## angelam

darowil said:


> Names from train stations too I believe.
> Wouldn't help now- they would have lovely little GPS systems to guide them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Now for todays mug. This was a hand painted mug I bought on a trip to the Yorke Penisula.
> 
> Morning Darowil. oops sorry good evening. Lovely mug. Our little wren is just a plain brown.xx


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, beautiful blue skies and quite a ground frost.
> 
> Thanks for the advice about trains, coaches, hotels etc. I shall pm Gwenie about the hotel in Defiance.
> 
> My coven meeting this morning (that's what our husband's call us) our 'official' name is Camberley CrossPatches. But we meet up for a coffee, a natter and some knitting or sewing. Today we are going to the local garden centre to see the Christmas decorations and of course coffee.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> Tuesday photos....


The Camberley Crosspatches Coven, coffees, converses and crafts.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Now for todays mug. This was a hand painted mug I bought on a trip to the Yorke Penisula. It has no real significance expect where I bought it and that it is beautiful. The birds are the Kookaburra and Blue Wren both of which are local birds.
> Talking of local birds I tried getting some photos for you of a bird today. But the green bird was hard to see on the grass and it is on my phone. And I don't know how to get photos off my phone. And Yahoo has made the password so complicated that every time I need to sign in I have forgotten the password - and they won't let me use one I have already used. Not quite sure what I am going to do about this. But it means I can't get into Yahoo on my phone to email the photo- and it is not so good that it is worth a heap of hassle to do it. Would be nice though to learn how to get photos from the phone to the computer, Maybe when David has finsihed studying for the year I can ask his help. Only about 10 days to go.


A very fine mug!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> What a wonderful example of what prayer and the medical profession can accomplish.
> Thank you.
> Junek


I have a very vague recollection as a child of my cousin having heart surgery. He was one of the first int he state to have heart surgery I seem to remember. I think he was about 12, and if this is right I must have been very young as he is at least 6 years older than me, going by the ages of his younger siblings.


----------



## darowil

Ceili said:


> Orzo, perhaps?


That sounds right!


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> yes, I remember hog-killing on my grandparents' farm but I think they did it all themselves. My sister and I were always kept inside until after the actual killing was over, thank goodness....glad that's a memory I don't have. But I remember all 5 of my aunts and my mother being there to make sausage, etc..whatever needed to be done. I think the men usually salted the hams and bacon for smoking....but really don't remember.
> JuneK


Sounds like A Laura Ingalls Wilder book.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, beautiful blue skies and quite a ground frost.
> 
> Thanks for the advice about trains, coaches, hotels etc. I shall pm Gwenie about the hotel in Defiance.
> 
> My coven meeting this morning (that's what our husband's call us) our 'official' name is Camberley CrossPatches. But we meet up for a coffee, a natter and some knitting or sewing. Today we are going to the local garden centre to see the Christmas decorations and of course coffee.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Have fun covening ! (spell check does not like that one, but I think it sounds great!)


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Chrissy is sleeping but I am sure that Nix or Grant will have shaved it by the next time I see him. Seth said his hair was yucky and needed to be cut.


Well at least it will grow back. Maryanne was known to cut her own fringe, leving a little to bedesired. fortuantelly not her sisters. wouldn't it pas ther to have tried though.

Sounds like a very common problem.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very windy Great Bend. It is 10c/ 50f at the moment, rain is expected again today.
> 
> Today's morning coffee was picked by DJ again, I think she likes picking them out.
> 
> Hugs and healing energies for all those in need. DJ sends hugs to everyone today.


 :thumbup: Good choice DJ and hugs back.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!! phone actually downloaded for me this morning without a big fight.
> Just looked out the window and then grabbed the camera.


WOW!!


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now for todays mug. This was a hand painted mug I bought on a trip to the Yorke Penisula.
> 
> Morning Darowil. oops sorry good evening. Lovely mug. Our little wren is just a plain brown.xx
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Purple. Our female is brown- the males are really beautiful as you see.
Click to expand...


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> I have a Prayer request - A young woman who is very dear to me - is having a huge problem with addictions and mental illness-- She has just signed herself into a long term recovery program - to deal with the Mental illness as well as the addiction (which she seems to be getting under control). She has had lots of opportunities and we feel that this is her last chance to accomplish this and to be able to have a 'real' life.
> 
> I ask the prayer circle and the friendship circle here to hold *Amie* in their Prayers. We are a powerful force and she needs our help desperately. My heart is hurting and I really need your Prayers.
> 
> Shirley


Thinking of your young friend Amie, I hope that this time it all works out for her.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Just got a phone call from my youngest sister. My nephew is a truck driver and collapsed getting out of his truck and had a siezure. Was taken to the hospital and life flighted to Columbus as he was not near home. He has had a brain aneurysm. They have a 2 yr. old and are expecting again. I don't know any more about his condition than this. My sister is a Nanny so she has her daughter and SIL coming over to watch the children and a friend of her son is going with her to Columbus. Hope the winds have died down for the drive. I may be heading out to so if you don't hear from me you will know why. I was actually going to Ohio this week anyway for DH's concerts and was going to spend the time with my mother. My sister sounded devastated and 3 children behind her needing her attention. I am just so sorry to add to the list of those needing prayers and giving bad news, but at a time like this it helps to know others care. I think our system is going offline for a while today too as they have been working on the phone and internet. Normal work, not because of the storm. I guess when we woke up DH had to retrieve the garbage can. I don't relish driving down in these winds if I have to leave today.


Healing thoughts coming his way. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Hi, I'm back from Barcelona (photos to come later)and had a great time. Haven't had time to read any posts yet, but I noticed Marianne's posting, so that has to be good! Went straight round to DS's house from the airport as today is Luke's first birthday....can't believe a year has gone by already.
> Will post again when I've managed to catch up. Hope all are well.


SOOO cute!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Prayers for Amie and Anne.
> I started on Lialda again yesterday. Not good. Cramps, diarrhea, nausea. Got hit with it whie WAlking Maya. Prayed I could make car. Ended up partially hid behind bush with butt sticking out with diarrhea. Sorry if too graphic. Made it home. In bed.
> My idea was I have doctor appointment Wed. So I would retry drug so we would know if it worked or not. He said I'd have to retry.
> Who knew the colitis wasn't a one time thing but for life?


 :thumbdown: Good luck at doc on Wed.


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> So sorry Joy - I know this is a rough road. I hope that they figure out what will work for you - there are other drugs to try. We are still waiting for clearance for DH to start the Humira injections.... he is getting weaker and more discouraged every day. I made an appointment to see the dr tomorrow - my blood pressure is through the roof and I know it's the stress (well that and the extra 30 pounds I've gained in the last year......) We will just have to stay strong and get through the best we can - you are in my thoughts - luv-AZ


I hope the doc can get your blood pressure under control and injections can be started soon for DH. Take care. Stress does horrid things. I know.


----------



## sugarsugar

Am falling asleep, so no more reading for tonight. 10 pages behind.


----------



## Southern Gal

Marianne818 said:


> Wow, I bet I've missed some fantastic recipes!!! Thank you Sam, always wonderful the way you start the party off!! I'm a grazer also, crackers are my downfall, especially the Club crackers, the new mini size are perfect for my snack time, I find that I don't eat near as many of the smaller size! I have to admit I am hooked on cereals lately though, since I've learned that I can tolerate the Almond milk I have been trying all types of cereals, my favorite so far is the Special K Cinnamon Pecan... oh my stinking heck that is soooo good!!
> I'm sure I am going to crash and burn early tonight so will catch up again in the morning!
> Loves, Hugs and always in my thoughts and prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wow,Marianne...so good to see you back!!! 
I haven't been online much in the last couple weeks. I have been reading and got behind.but such is life.
Dad is in the hospital.brought him in Saturday,most important thing is a blood clot in leg from groin to knee area,a pc. Broke loose but had no bad effects. He is on blood thinner for now. He is also having some stomach problems. Dad is 83,so stuff can get serious. Mom is camped out with him.
We have been picking up pecans every day and shelling at night. Some are 2" long. This year the trees are loaded. So far we have put up a gallon of them, and still have a huge box of them to get to. I am knitting in between,so trying to keep my fingers in fair shape,so my yarn doesn't hang so bad. 
Guess I need to get around and go clean at the church,so later. :mrgreen:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> Ditka?
> 
> sam


~~~Mike Ditka was an accomplished football player, and later as coach, led the Bears to a Superbowl victory. Really took the whole town by storm....the team produced "The SuperBowl Shuffle"...video & song....that whole time was a lot of fun for the city...of course, Walter Payton was on that team...he is the real hero. There were several characters on the team....just lots of love for everyone. Ditka is still a prominent figure around the city.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, sleep well.


Awww that is cute. Have a good sleep, looks like everyone is comfy cozy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is sooooooo cute!



Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, sleep well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Prayers for Max. How frightening for him and his family. Also, continued prayer for you that your biopsy news will be good.



dollyclaire said:


> Prayers for Amie, Elizabeth Ann, Angora's nephew, Kaye's niece and brother, and all others in need. Sassafras I hope they get your medication sorted so that it gets under more control, it can't be easy. I hope everyone was safe during the recent storms you have had, such scenes of havoc caused by the wind, frightening to think of the power of something you can only hear and feel but not see.
> I have had the surgery for the removal of the growth in my knee, going to get stitches removed today. I have just slept so much since it was removed, as soon as I sat for more than 5 minutes I would feel myself nodding off and wake up a couple of hours later! I must have been catching up on lost sleep as it was extremely painful when in bed trying to sleep. I have noticed a difference once it was removed, not as much pain so it was obviously pushing against something that was causing the pain. Now just the waiting for the results of the biopsy.
> 
> A dear young friend called Max is in need of your prayers please. Max who is 14 has been off school for 8 weeks now has been admitted to hospital for tests on his arms and legs which are so weak. He has been falling asleep all the time even when trying to eat his meal! Blood tests from the local surgery have come back negative the only thing picked up was his iron level was high. He was on a school trip to Morocco in the summer where he had an accident while out hill walking and had to have a cut on his leg stitched so whether he has picked up some obscure infection out there has to be checked out. His core temperature is very low so obviously bacteria of some sort are present. The muscles in his legs are very weak with being too tired to do anything and of course when not being used can quickly atrophy. When walking he looks like a very tired old man when he should be out running around. He is normally a very active young man who loves the outdoors, loves sailing, walking, skiing,playing football with his young sister etc etc. so it is hard to hear of him being so ill. The family are stationed in Norway for two years so the language barrier is there as well. At least he is in the right place for treatment being in hospital but such a worry for the family so any prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> why I would never do that - it is just not in me to do it. it is just me - I will go without to make sure my pets are taken care of first. why Heidi goes through my cupboards every once in a while. lol
> 
> I have enough of a hard time wondering about how humane the animals were treated that I am eating. think it is why I don't eat a lot of meat.
> 
> sam


I raise my own mostly because I know what they are being fed and how they are treated. I don't eat a lot of meat and use the animals for bartering with. I got my winters supply of hay in trade for the farmers pick of the calves in the spring.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> They've been added. Prayers for healing and strength. May Cassie's eyes be opened wide and may she be given the strength to refuse the temptation of drugs and poor choices. May Lewis' doctors be guided by the Almighty and that he regain strength and heal quickly. Amen


Double ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello to all whatever the time...here it is 7:17 a.m. and I am caught up. Have a sore throat but it is just from sinus drainage. That time of year...DH is battling a cold also. Youngest DD got a new job; she wasn't too happy working at the sandwich shop and was able to secure employment at a gym as the receptionist/daycare provider. She is finishing out the week at the sandwich shop so right now including her regular babysitting customers she has 4 jobs then it will drop to 3. Of course, all are part time. Well, off to fix some breakfast and get more coffee. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh

wonder if I'd "oops" as much with gwenies on a new computer. Not that I can get one but just curious. LOL


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Chrissy is sleeping but I am sure that Nix or Grant will have shaved it by the next time I see him. Seth said his hair was yucky and needed to be cut.


 :shock: LOL LOL, all children seem to do that at one time or anotherLOL LOL.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, sleep well.


Oh, that is so cute, I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

dollyclaire said:


> Prayers for Amie, Elizabeth Ann, Angora's nephew, Kaye's niece and brother, and all others in need. Sassafras I hope they get your medication sorted so that it gets under more control, it can't be easy. I hope everyone was safe during the recent storms you have had, such scenes of havoc caused by the wind, frightening to think of the power of something you can only hear and feel but not see.
> I have had the surgery for the removal of the growth in my knee, going to get stitches removed today. I have just slept so much since it was removed, as soon as I sat for more than 5 minutes I would feel myself nodding off and wake up a couple of hours later! I must have been catching up on lost sleep as it was extremely painful when in bed trying to sleep. I have noticed a difference once it was removed, not as much pain so it was obviously pushing against something that was causing the pain. Now just the waiting for the results of the biopsy.
> 
> A dear young friend called Max is in need of your prayers please. Max who is 14 has been off school for 8 weeks now has been admitted to hospital for tests on his arms and legs which are so weak. He has been falling asleep all the time even when trying to eat his meal! Blood tests from the local surgery have come back negative the only thing picked up was his iron level was high. He was on a school trip to Morocco in the summer where he had an accident while out hill walking and had to have a cut on his leg stitched so whether he has picked up some obscure infection out there has to be checked out. His core temperature is very low so obviously bacteria of some sort are present. The muscles in his legs are very weak with being too tired to do anything and of course when not being used can quickly atrophy. When walking he looks like a very tired old man when he should be out running around. He is normally a very active young man who loves the outdoors, loves sailing, walking, skiing,playing football with his young sister etc etc. so it is hard to hear of him being so ill. The family are stationed in Norway for two years so the language barrier is there as well. At least he is in the right place for treatment being in hospital but such a worry for the family so any prayers would be appreciated.


Prayers going up now.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, beautiful blue skies and quite a ground frost.
> 
> Thanks for the advice about trains, coaches, hotels etc. I shall pm Gwenie about the hotel in Defiance.
> 
> My coven meeting this morning (that's what our husband's call us) our 'official' name is Camberley CrossPatches. But we meet up for a coffee, a natter and some knitting or sewing. Today we are going to the local garden centre to see the Christmas decorations and of course coffee.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Lovely,


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> These are the Hot Cocoa Cookies that Sam posted earleier on this TP. HAve a final lunch tomorrow for Bible Study Fellowhip so thought these sounded like they would do the trick. And they taste good so thanks for the recipe Sam.


Oh yum they look good. DJ says we have to make those cookies, I will eat them.


----------



## KateB

I'm having to use the old laptop to put up these photos of Barcelona as I took them on my camera not my iPad, and this thing is so slow! Anyway, as you know I'm not much of a photographer, so these are the best of a bad bunch. e visited the Sagradia Familia church which is absolutely stunning inside. All the pillars are designed to look like trees, and the stained glass windows (many of which are still to be completed) are really beautiful. Overall it is a stunning building, so different from any other church I have seen. We also visited one of the houses which Gaudi designed. It was very unusual and beautiful too and the craftmanship which must have gone into building it was superb.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Hasn't it been fun watching him?


It sure has been fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Well have my coffee, ready to start my day. Doctors app. Today. Will shop a little, and then home. Pray all have a blessed day/night. Will try to check in later. :-D


----------



## KateB

Unfortunately it poured with rain for most of the time we were in Barcelona, but it didn't dampen our spirits!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Oops!! :lol: :lol:


I think he does this every time his hair starts to get "too big" as he puts it.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I'm having to use the old laptop to put up these photos of Barcelona as I took them on my camera not my iPad, and this thing is so slow! Anyway, as you know I'm not much of a photographer, so these are the best of a bad bunch. e visited the Sagradia Familia church which is absolutely stunning inside. All the pillars are designed to look like trees, and the stained glass windows (many of which are still to be completed) are really beautiful. Overall it is a stunning building, so different from any other church I have seen. We also visited one of the houses which Gaudi designed. It was very unusual and beautiful too and the craftmanship which must have gone into building it was superb.


I have often seen photographs of the Cathedral from outside- never before seen it inside- thanks Kate for these!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting caught up. I just talked to my brother and if you all can add my Niece Cassie to the list, that would be wonderful, she's been making some bad choices and he's having to practice tough love with her. Her mom was a drug addict and passed a few years ago, Cassie doesn't want that life, but it sometimes gets ahold of her.
> Also for my brother Lewis, he's going in for day surgery with the orthopedist for his wrist/hand that was shattered in a work accident that also blew out his knee. They are going to put in a plate and fuse things so that he'll have strenght, stability, and less pain. He takes care of his mom who is in the beginnings of dementia from the years of alcohol abuse. Poor Lewis has his hands full. Thanks everyone, you all are the best.


Will definitely add Cassie and Lewis to my prayer list. It seems there's always someone to pray for, doesn't it? It's wonderful that we have a tireless compassionate God!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, I hope you get over the bronchitis quickly, that is not fun. Get your rest and take care. So glad you didn't have damage and hopefully none anywhere around you. Hugs.


and my prayers for your healing....bronchitis is no fun...I fought it in the spring.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW! How magnificent the cathedral is; thanks for posting the pictures Kate.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Seth just came out of my bathroom with a spot on his head shaved.


And did Seth give a reason for the shaved spot!! LOL!! When my daughter was 2 or 3 yrs old, she pulled out the drawer on my dresser, got my fingernail scissors and cut 'bangs'. I think the hair was about 1/2 inch long at her forehead....ROFL!
juneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very lazy Great Bend. It is currently -1.1c/30f a crisp morning here. Earlier when I took the teens to school (they slept in) it was 0c/32f. 

DJ has picked a coffee/tea according to her not all of us like coffee. Proof that bacon makes everything better) 

On the drive to the school. 

Hugs and healing energy to all those in need. Special healing energies going out for all the little ones that are needing it.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> we are so happy you have the breath to be long winded. hurrah for the hearing aids.
> 
> sam
> 
> we will expect to hear what you hear.


You know you will, Sam. I just can't keep my mouth shut and when I can hear more, I'll have even more to jibber-jabber about!! ROFL!!
JuneK


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> I remember ration books too. Used to have to queue for ages in the butchers and to pass the time us kids woud scoop the sawdust on the floor with out feet into a pile and then see how far we could kick it. We never actually got to kick it as the butcher would rush round the counter and give us a clip round the ear!
> 
> My Dad was also in the RAF.


I wasn't born until 1952 so my memories if the war are all second hand from my family. My GF was too young for the first WW and too old for the second, but he was a volunteer fire fighter in the second. He talked of going to a bombed town (think it was Greenock) where a sugar factory and some sort of whiskey bond had been hit. He said both were flowing down the street and where they met the foam was six feet high!
My dad was in the RAF too! He was an engineer in the desert in North Africa, and to the day he died he still banged the heel of his shoe on the ground before putting it on to make sure there were no scorpions in it....old habits die hard!


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~My mom did the same thing....I forget what it was called. She would go to the edge of town....climb into this little tower and record all planes that flew by....something like civilian air patrol. Now I'm fussed and won't rest until I remember (or get someone to remember for me!).
> CArol il/oh


My mom only had to go across the road from our house. There was a little hut but raised about 5' from the ground with steps,of course....it was at the edge of a field and with just one story houses of our village, there was nothing to obstruct her view of the skies. 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it a British rationing book, or did you also have rationing in the US? We are so used (or at least people of my generation are) to thinking of America as the land of plenty, that we tend to forget that there were hard times there, too. When I was a small girl, anyone who had family in the States (we had some in Canada, which was almost as good) was regarded as very fortunate, because sometimes they got food parcels!  Did enemy planes actually arrive on the American mainland, or was that just a precaution?
> 
> ~~~I did come across some ration books of my parents' during WWII. I remember my mom telling about my Dad (way before they were married) surprising her, showing up on her doorstep in CA (he'd come from Ohio) with a ham under his arm. A VERY BIG deal! Ham was a rare item. This was during the depression.
> Carol il/oh
> 
> 
> 
> And we didn't experience hardships during the depression. I was born in the middle of it so don't remember myself. I asked my mother about it once and she said, since they raised all their food from their huge garden and canned, we had plenty to eat. And with grandparents having a farm, ham and any kind of pork was never scarce plus milk and butter. We always had chickens so fresh eggs and chickens to eat. She said they only read about the depression and it really didn't affect them that much. My father worked for a wealthy landowner driving truck, pilot a boat on the river and eventually running a small sawmill so he was always employed. He went to work at the shipyard right before the beginning of WWII.
> Yep, another book...can't keep "my mouth" shut!
> juneK
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

And how I love to read your jibber-jabber...please keep it up!


jknappva said:


> You know you will, Sam. I just can't keep my mouth shut and when I can hear more, I'll have even more to jibber-jabber about!! ROFL!!
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dang it!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Good night everyone, sleep well.


ROFL!! Best buddies....
Jk


----------



## KateB

Ceili -Hope you feel better soon! I'm trying to play catch-up too.


----------



## jknappva

. Now just the waiting for the results of the biopsy.

A dear young friend called Max is in need of your prayers please. Max who is 14 has been off school for 8 weeks now has been admitted to hospital for tests on his arms and legs which are so weak. He has been falling asleep all the time even when trying to eat his meal! Blood tests from the local surgery have come back negative the only thing picked up was his iron level was high. He was on a school trip to Morocco in the summer where he had an accident while out hill walking and had to have a cut on his leg stitched so whether he has picked up some obscure infection out there has to be checked out. His core temperature is very low so obviously bacteria of some sort are present. The muscles in his legs are very weak with being too tired to do anything and of course when not being used can quickly atrophy. When walking he looks like a very tired old man when he should be out running around. He is normally a very active young man who loves the outdoors, loves sailing, walking, skiing,playing football with his young sister etc etc. so it is hard to hear of him being so ill. The family are stationed in Norway for two years so the language barrier is there as well. At least he is in the right place for treatment being in hospital but such a worry for the family so any prayers would be appreciated.[/quote]

Will defintiely keep your friend and you in my prayers. So glad to hear you have relief from the pain.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Seth just came out of my bathroom with a spot on his head shaved.


Oh no! I remember when one of my boys cut off a chunk from his fringe! (Bangs?) It will grow back in eventually! :roll:


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Sounds like A Laura Ingalls Wilder book.


LOL!! Guess it does...and we lived it!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Now for todays mug. This was a hand painted mug I bought on a trip to the Yorke Penisula. It has no real significance expect where I bought it and that it is beautiful. The birds are the Kookaburra and Blue Wren both of which are local birds.
> Talking of local birds I tried getting some photos for you of a bird today. But the green bird was hard to see on the grass and it is on my phone. And I don't know how to get photos off my phone. And Yahoo has made the password so complicated that every time I need to sign in I have forgotten the password - and they won't let me use one I have already used. Not quite sure what I am going to do about this. But it means I can't get into Yahoo on my phone to email the photo- and it is not so good that it is worth a heap of hassle to do it. Would be nice though to learn how to get photos from the phone to the computer, Maybe when David has finsihed studying for the year I can ask his help. Only about 10 days to go.


Love the mugs, look forward to seeing them every morning.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I'm having to use the old laptop to put up these photos of Barcelona as I took them on my camera not my iPad, and this thing is so slow! Anyway, as you know I'm not much of a photographer, so these are the best of a bad bunch. e visited the Sagradia Familia church which is absolutely stunning inside. All the pillars are designed to look like trees, and the stained glass windows (many of which are still to be completed) are really beautiful. Overall it is a stunning building, so different from any other church I have seen. We also visited one of the houses which Gaudi designed. It was very unusual and beautiful too and the craftmanship which must have gone into building it was superb.


I just saw on TV a short travel program on Barcelona that featured this beautiful, unusual church. Guadi was the original architect before he was killed in an auto accident, wasn't he/
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> I wasn't born until 1952 so my memories if the war are all second hand from my family. My GF was too young for the first WW and too old for the second, but he was a volunteer fire fighter in the second. He talked of going to a bombed town (think it was Greenock) where a sugar factory and some sort of whiskey bond had been hit. He said both were flowing down the street and where they met the foam was six feet high!
> My dad was in the RAF too! He was an engineer in the desert in North Africa, and to the day he died he still banged the heel of his shoe on the ground before putting it on to make sure there were no scorpions in it....old habits die hard!


Kate, I loved the Barcelona pictures. I notice in the pictures of la Sagrada Familia that cranes are very much in evidence, so building work must still be going on. When we were there, one of the strangest sensations was smelling wet cement everywhere: it is not an odour one always associates with such buildings. I loved the place, though, and I am sure in the ten years since I last went, even more will have been added.

My dad worked on aircraft maintenance during his time in the RAF, and to his annoyance, never got to go overseas. His brother, though, served in North Africa. He was in the army, and before leaving for the desert, had been trained as a tank driver. However, on the voyage out, the ship's Cook was taken ill and an appeal went out for volunteers to help with the catering. My uncle was pretty bored by that point, and he had been apprenticed to a baker before the war, so his hand went up. He must have been good, because he was never allowed to go back to tank driving.  Probably as well, because once he as demobbed, he never again drove anything other than a bicycle - not a car, nor even a tractor. Driving was obviously not his natural métier.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> And how I love to read your jibber-jabber...please keep it up!


You're more than kind to a talkative old broad!! Gotta get off here and go to my nail appt. My one vice...well, that and YARN!!! But yarn can't be a vice, can it???
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Kathleendoris

I went out this morning to do my usual weekly shop and as usual popped into the charity shop which is near to the supermarket. I didn't find anything I wanted to buy today, but as I was leaving, I spotted a £20 note (about $30) on the floor. Given that most of the customers in a shop of that sort can ill afford to lose a sum of that sort, I picked it up. However, I did not want to shout out "Has anyone lost this £20 note?", as there was a real chance that some greedy person would claim it, even though it did not belong to them. I found an assistant and gave her the money, explaining what had happened. I hope the owner will notice the loss and ask in the shops they have visited, but if not, I expect that the money will be treated as a donation by the charity. I hope I did the right thing. What do you think?


----------



## KateB

Kathleendoris said:


> I went out this morning to do my usual weekly shop and as usual popped into the charity shop which is near to the supermarket. I didn't find anything I wanted to buy today, but as I was leaving, I spotted a £20 note (about $30) on the floor. Given that most of the customers in a shop of that sort can ill afford to lose a sum of that sort, I picked it up. However, I did not want to shout out "Has anyone lost this £20 note?", as there was a real chance that some greedy person would claim it, even though it did not belong to them. I found an assistant and gave her the money, explaining what had happened. I hope the owner will notice the loss and ask in the shops they have visited, but if not, I expect that the money will be treated as a donation by the charity. I hope I did the right thing. What do you think?


I think you did exactly the right thing! Awful to think that someone whom it didn't belong to would claim it, but that's a sad fact of life.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, beautiful blue skies and quite a ground frost.
> 
> Thanks for the advice about trains, coaches, hotels etc. I shall pm Gwenie about the hotel in Defiance.
> 
> My coven meeting this morning (that's what our husband's call us) our 'official' name is Camberley CrossPatches. But we meet up for a coffee, a natter and some knitting or sewing. Today we are going to the local garden centre to see the Christmas decorations and of course coffee.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Good afternoon, we had a heavy frost this morning, DJ was sure it was snow.

A wonderful was to spend the morning. I love seeing all the Christmas decorations. Carthage stores have started to do up some of their windows. Nothing like I saw in London but much nicer than recent years. I will try to get a few photos and post them.

Healing energies for you along with hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Well at least it will grow back. Maryanne was known to cut her own fringe, leving a little to bedesired. fortuantelly not her sisters. wouldn't it pas ther to have tried though.
> 
> Sounds like a very common problem.


I think most children try cutting their own hair at least once. I would let mine grow long then have mum cut it short and repeat every couple years. Once my hair was nearly long enough to sit on, I had a part in a play that required my hair to be up in a hat, it was too long. I went home and asked mum to cut it off up to my shoulders. My friend Anne did the same thing.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Good choice DJ and hugs back.


I will tell her. Robert said I need hot chocolate too, his favorite.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Oh no! I remember when one of my boys cut off a chunk from his fringe! (Bangs?) It will grow back in eventually! :roll:


It will grow back pretty quickly. The worst part is he has flushed the travel shaver down the loo. Not pleased about that. :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> I'm having to use the old laptop to put up these photos of Barcelona as I took them on my camera not my iPad, and this thing is so slow! Anyway, as you know I'm not much of a photographer, so these are the best of a bad bunch. e visited the Sagradia Familia church which is absolutely stunning inside. All the pillars are designed to look like trees, and the stained glass windows (many of which are still to be completed) are really beautiful. Overall it is a stunning building, so different from any other church I have seen. We also visited one of the houses which Gaudi designed. It was very unusual and beautiful too and the craftmanship which must have gone into building it was superb.


I loved Gaudis work. Unfortunately the cathedral had work being done on it when we were there and we couldn't get inside. But I loved the outside. Great o see it again in photos.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Oh yum they look good. DJ says we have to make those cookies, I will eat them.


They are good- and she could be given the job of putting the chocolate on the cut marshmallows and not need any supervision. (Btw I rolled the dough as the recipe said but then flattened it in my hand, rather than after it was on the tray found it worked much better). And putting them on the cookies- though the tray is hot. And of course she will help with the other bits I'm sure.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Unfortunately it poured with rain for most of the time we were in Barcelona, but it didn't dampen our spirits!


At least you are well used to rain.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> I wasn't born until 1952 so my memories if the war are all second hand from my family. My GF was too young for the first WW and too old for the second, but he was a volunteer fire fighter in the second. He talked of going to a bombed town (think it was Greenock) where a sugar factory and some sort of whiskey bond had been hit. He said both were flowing down the street and where they met the foam was six feet high!
> My dad was in the RAF too! He was an engineer in the desert in North Africa, and to the day he died he still banged the heel of his shoe on the ground before putting it on to make sure there were no scorpions in it....old habits die hard!


And scorpions such a problem in Scotland.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> It will grow back pretty quickly. The worst part is he has flushed the travel shaver down the loo. Not pleased about that. :thumbdown:


Now that is naughty- I'm sure he knew he shouldn't be doing that. Not terribly good treatment for it.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Unfortunately it poured with rain for most of the time we were in Barcelona, but it didn't dampen our spirits!


picture are beautiful. The rain wouldn't stop me from standing in line either. I have spent many an hour in line rain and all.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> And scorpions such a problem in Scotland.


 :lol:


----------



## KateB

Found some better pics on the internet of Casa Batllo.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> :lol:


Are we going to get a 1 year old in your avatar now?


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Are we going to get a 1 year old in your avatar now?


Your wish is my command!


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Found some better pics on the internet of Casa Batllo.


Wonderful to see them again. I think I bought a book(let) of his works, must ask David. But maybe not now. He may not appreaciate being woken at 1.30am to be asked where the booklet I think I bought when he wan't with us might be! About 15 years ago- he gets funny ideas sometimes does my man.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Wonderful to see them again. I think I bought a book(let) of his works, must ask David. But maybe not now. He may not appreaciate being woken at 1.30am to be asked where the booklet I think I bought when he wan't with us might be! About 15 years ago- he gets funny ideas sometimes does my man.


They can be so unreasonable! :roll: :lol:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Your wish is my command!


Good to see you know your place! He really is a sweet looking little boy. But where oh where did the year go?


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> don't forget to breathe Kathy - and remember - if you look like you know what you are doing you can get away with anything.
> 
> sam


Thanks, Sam and everyone! All will go well, I just have nervous energy...anticipation maybe...before it all begins...got that from my mom, I think. We never had company very often so when we did it was a big deal and she would zip around the house so fast and tell us not to touch anything - LOLOLOL!

I was up early and got those darned windows cleaned - finally. Every time I wanted to wipe them down, it would rain about 5 drops...just enough to splotch everything up - LOL. At least they will look nice until Thursday, when we will have a little more precip...whatever happens after today is okay with me. Chicken is thawing in the kitchen and the beginnings of chicken-noodle soup is going...I've got the onions, celery and carrots cleaned and sliced. I found one more package of my homemade chicken stock so will use that in combination with the store bought. A trip to the grocery store, for last minute items I forgot and a quick vacuum around the house and it will be good enough 

Prayers for all in need and lots of love to all our precious young ones...can't believe Luke is 1 already and Aiyden is 8 - wowow!

Love and hugs to all! XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## sassafras123

AZ, sorry to hear Alan still having problems too. Take care of you. Hugs.
DollyClaire, prayers for good biopsy results.
Healing energy for Cassie, Max and all who need it.
Still ill but hoping things get better as day progresses. Thank you so much for prayers and kind thoughts.


----------



## darowil

Just enjoy your visitors- people are more important than the house and food. And if they think these things are more important they don't matter and so what they think doesn't matter! You sound like you've done enough to be reasonable so relax.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Now that is naughty- I'm sure he knew he shouldn't be doing that. Not terribly good treatment for it.


Most definitely not good treatment. He knows every time he isn't to be doing it.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> These are the Hot Cocoa Cookies that Sam posted earleier on this TP. HAve a final lunch tomorrow for Bible Study Fellowhip so thought these sounded like they would do the trick. And they taste good so thanks for the recipe Sam.


Those look great Darowil. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Found some better pics on the internet of Casa Batllo.


LOve the new avatar and the castle pics.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting caught up. I just talked to my brother and if you all can add my Niece Cassie to the list, that would be wonderful, she's been making some bad choices and he's having to practice tough love with her. Her mom was a drug addict and passed a few years ago, Cassie doesn't want that life, but it sometimes gets ahold of her.
> Also for my brother Lewis, he's going in for day surgery with the orthopedist for his wrist/hand that was shattered in a work accident that also blew out his knee. They are going to put in a plate and fuse things so that he'll have strenght, stability, and less pain. He takes care of his mom who is in the beginnings of dementia from the years of alcohol abuse. Poor Lewis has his hands full. Thanks everyone, you all are the best.


Prayers going up! Tough love is just that tough, on the parent.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers are going out for everyone involved...such a lot on one plate!!


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, just getting caught up. I just talked to my brother and if you all can add my Niece Cassie to the list, that would be wonderful, she's been making some bad choices and he's having to practice tough love with her. Her mom was a drug addict and passed a few years ago, Cassie doesn't want that life, but it sometimes gets ahold of her.
> Also for my brother Lewis, he's going in for day surgery with the orthopedist for his wrist/hand that was shattered in a work accident that also blew out his knee. They are going to put in a plate and fuse things so that he'll have strenght, stability, and less pain. He takes care of his mom who is in the beginnings of dementia from the years of alcohol abuse. Poor Lewis has his hands full. Thanks everyone, you all are the best.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you are still sleeping soundly! This is 10 p.m., here, so I think it is around 2 in the morning for you!


Yes, thank you, I was completely out. 



sugarsugar said:


> Hello all, I am still 20 pages behind ! I am struggling to keep up these days. Still busy going to mums at least twice a day and running around with normal things in between. Mums ankle seems to be improving. DD is doing the no contact game again. We have had a couple of warm days.. 28c and 30c. Cool change now and showers and around 19c for the next few days.
> I hope everyone is safe from the storms.
> ((((((HUGS))))) all round.


So glad that your moms ankle seems to be doing better, hopefully she will be back to 100% soon. 
On DD, there's not much you can really do on that front, unfortunately. 
Hugs.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren wrote:
Yes I think she does too. I have been told I have to make my own coffee tomorrow. She likes one of my cups. That is good, I have yet to try crochet bind off. I am making little things to occupy my time. Not that I have a lot of it. I bought a nook, have round looms. Haven't had time to sit with DJ or Ashlei just yet am hoping to get a chance soon. I bought a new piglet his name is Parker, I will be bringing him home on thursday. I am excited DJ is as well. 
Hugs back to you and thanks for the hugs.

Has DJ read (or had it read to her) Charlotte's Web?


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Seth just came out of my bathroom with a spot on his head shaved.


I think they all do it at one time or another!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh My....time to shave the rest? They sure are going to keep you on your toes, aren't they? What's Dad going to say?



NanaCaren said:


> Seth just came out of my bathroom with a spot on his head shaved.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, beautiful blue skies and quite a ground frost.
> 
> Thanks for the advice about trains, coaches, hotels etc. I shall pm Gwenie about the hotel in Defiance.
> 
> My coven meeting this morning (that's what our husband's call us) our 'official' name is Camberley CrossPatches. But we meet up for a coffee, a natter and some knitting or sewing. Today we are going to the local garden centre to see the Christmas decorations and of course coffee.
> 
> Healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Beautiful views from both. :thumbup: 
Have fun with the CCC Coven. 



Southern Gal said:


> Wow,Marianne...so good to see you back!!!
> I haven't been online much in the last couple weeks. I have been reading and got behind.but such is life.
> Dad is in the hospital.brought him in Saturday,most important thing is a blood clot in leg from groin to knee area,a pc. Broke loose but had no bad effects. He is on blood thinner for now. He is also having some stomach problems. Dad is 83,so stuff can get serious. Mom is camped out with him.
> We have been picking up pecans every day and shelling at night. Some are 2" long. This year the trees are loaded. So far we have put up a gallon of them, and still have a huge box of them to get to. I am knitting in between,so trying to keep my fingers in fair shape,so my yarn doesn't hang so bad.
> Guess I need to get around and go clean at the church,so later. :mrgreen:


So glad it didn't create more problems when the clot broke loose, hope they can get everything under control quickly and no more pieces come loose. 
Pecans... Yum!


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> Yes I think she does too. I have been told I have to make my own coffee tomorrow. She likes one of my cups. That is good, I have yet to try crochet bind off. I am making little things to occupy my time. Not that I have a lot of it. I bought a nook, have round looms. Haven't had time to sit with DJ or Ashlei just yet am hoping to get a chance soon. I bought a new piglet his name is Parker, I will be bringing him home on thursday. I am excited DJ is as well.
> Hugs back to you and thanks for the hugs.
> 
> Has DJ read (or had it read to her) Charlotte's Web?


I have the movie and the book, I don't know if she has had it read to her. I just might have to get the book out and read to her. SHe brings books home from school each day, climbs in my chair so I can read it to her. Some days their are several of them.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> oh please tell me this is your cat and dog. i'm thinking of making my Christmas cards with it - "twas' the night before Christmas..........
> 
> sam


Uh, no.  I'd love a bloodhound, Dh on the other hand would shoot me. lol...It was just too cute to not share. 
This is my picture of my animals sitting on each other, looked out yesterday afternoon and this is what I found, just didn't want to fight with the phone to download last night.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh My....time to shave the rest? They sure are going to keep you on your toes, aren't they? What's Dad going to say?


Dad was good about it and told him they could fix it but, please stop playing with shavers. Last time he used Grant's bread trimmer and drew lines in his hair. 
I haven't had much time to relax that is for sure. Yesterday they were arguing over who got to sit closest to the lap top. Neither one of them likes to share nana.


----------



## Poledra65

dollyclaire said:


> Prayers for Amie, Elizabeth Ann, Angora's nephew, Kaye's niece and brother, and all others in need.
> Definite prayers for Max, I hope they can figure it out soon, that has to be awful for he and his family, hopes and prayers that they find it's an easy fix.
> Hugs.
> Oh, forgot, wonderful news on you knee pain being much less. Hopefully the tissue removed is benign. Now hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> I think they all do it at one time or another!


Yes they sure do and at the most inconvenient times too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Awww that is cute. Have a good sleep, looks like everyone is comfy cozy.


  Thank you, slept great til the cat decided to use me as a slide, climbing over my side and sliding on their tummy down the other, my sheets are micro fiber and sippery. :roll: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Saw this online today good use for miss matched socks. Not that it would work in my house we buy mismated socks.

http://www.joybobo.com/2013/11/adorable-sock-snowmen.html


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I worked with troubled teens for a while years back. Some of them turned out pretty good and others didn't. Hopefully seems how she has the potential she will see it.
> Heading to my slumber it has been a very long day, looking like another long week.
> Hugs back to you


Hope you are not overdoing it with everyone there. I know its hard when you dont see them all the time and you want to do everything you can and bond and make memories while you have them there and the holidays on top. Hopefully they all help with taking some of the load off of you also.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Uh, no.  I'd love a bloodhound, Dh on the other hand would shoot me. lol...It was just too cute to not share.
> This is my picture of my animals sitting on each other, looked out yesterday afternoon and this is what I found, just didn't want to fight with the phone to download last night.


Sweet babies, looks like mine on occasion.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I raise my own mostly because I know what they are being fed and how they are treated. I don't eat a lot of meat and use the animals for bartering with. I got my winters supply of hay in trade for the farmers pick of the calves in the spring.


The best way to do it, you control the quality of the life of the animal and the quality of the meat you are giving your family. Having something to barter with and not have to put out cash for is a major plus also. 
I think that all children should see where their food comes from, that it needs to be not taken for granted.


----------



## Pup lover

darowil said:


> These are the Hot Cocoa Cookies that Sam posted earleier on this TP. HAve a final lunch tomorrow for Bible Study Fellowhip so thought these sounded like they would do the trick. And they taste good so thanks for the recipe Sam.


Yummy!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello to all whatever the time...here it is 7:17 a.m. and I am caught up. Have a sore throat but it is just from sinus drainage. That time of year...DH is battling a cold also. Youngest DD got a new job; she wasn't too happy working at the sandwich shop and was able to secure employment at a gym as the receptionist/daycare provider. She is finishing out the week at the sandwich shop so right now including her regular babysitting customers she has 4 jobs then it will drop to 3. Of course, all are part time. Well, off to fix some breakfast and get more coffee. TTYL


Sinus drainage sucks!!! I don't get it as bad here, but in Texas, allergies and I had an almost year long battle every year. :x 
Goodness, you DD is busy, even if they are part time, that will keep her jumping. Hope the new one is one that she really enjoys, maybe it'll turn full time. 
I need a bowl of cereal and a second cup of coffee too.
Marla and I got yarn to start hats out of that book.  I hope to start one over the weekend, we'll see how it goes, doing the pig, monkey, and dog.


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> The Camberley Crosspatches Coven, coffees, converses and crafts.


How Clever xxxx


----------



## Pup lover

sugarsugar said:


> Hello all, I am still 20 pages behind ! I am struggling to keep up these days. Still busy going to mums at least twice a day and running around with normal things in between. Mums ankle seems to be improving. DD is doing the no contact game again. We have had a couple of warm days.. 28c and 30c. Cool change now and showers and around 19c for the next few days.
> I hope everyone is safe from the storms.
> ((((((HUGS))))) all round.


Glad mums ankle is getting better. Sorry about DD easier said than done to not let it bother you too much, but do try dear friend!


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> I'm having to use the old laptop to put up these photos of Barcelona as I took them on my camera not my iPad, and this thing is so slow! Anyway, as you know I'm not much of a photographer, so these are the best of a bad bunch. e visited the Sagradia Familia church which is absolutely stunning inside. All the pillars are designed to look like trees, and the stained glass windows (many of which are still to be completed) are really beautiful. Overall it is a stunning building, so different from any other church I have seen. We also visited one of the houses which Gaudi designed. It was very unusual and beautiful too and the craftmanship which must have gone into building it was superb.


Those are all beautiful!!!! I think you do a pretty good job.
The group is lovely also, you all look so happy and like you are going to get into trouble. lolol


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I raise my own mostly because I know what they are being fed and how they are treated. I don't eat a lot of meat and use the animals for bartering with. I got my winters supply of hay in trade for the farmers pick of the calves in the spring.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Uh, no.  I'd love a bloodhound, Dh on the other hand would shoot me. lol...It was just too cute to not share.
> This is my picture of my animals sitting on each other, looked out yesterday afternoon and this is what I found, just didn't want to fight with the phone to download last night.


Love the photo


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very lazy Great Bend. It is currently -1.1c/30f a crisp morning here. Earlier when I took the teens to school (they slept in) it was 0c/32f.
> 
> DJ has picked a coffee/tea according to her not all of us like coffee. Proof that bacon makes everything better)
> 
> On the drive to the school.
> 
> Hugs and healing energy to all those in need. Special healing energies going out for all the little ones that are needing it.


DJ did a good job, love the bacon in the coffee. lolol


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> I'm having to use the old laptop to put up these photos of Barcelona as I took them on my camera not my iPad, and this thing is so slow! Anyway, as you know I'm not much of a photographer, so these are the best of a bad bunch. e visited the Sagradia Familia church which is absolutely stunning inside. All the pillars are designed to look like trees, and the stained glass windows (many of which are still to be completed) are really beautiful. Overall it is a stunning building, so different from any other church I have seen. We also visited one of the houses which Gaudi designed. It was very unusual and beautiful too and the craftmanship which must have gone into building it was superb.


Beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It sure has been fun. :thumbup:


On watching Luke, it sure has, it's hard to believe its been a whole year. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very lazy Great Bend. It is currently -1.1c/30f a crisp morning here. Earlier when I took the teens to school (they slept in) it was 0c/32f.
> 
> DJ has picked a coffee/tea according to her not all of us like coffee. Proof that bacon makes everything better)
> 
> On the drive to the school.
> 
> Hugs and healing energy to all those in need. Special healing energies going out for all the little ones that are needing it.


lol good choices DJ, thanks! Hugs to you and Nana


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Will definitely add Cassie and Lewis to my prayer list. It seems there's always someone to pray for, doesn't it? It's wonderful that we have a tireless compassionate God!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Amen!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I can see why that would be!! Did the bread making help get out some of the aggressions?



NanaCaren said:


> Dad was good about it and told him they could fix it but, please stop playing with shavers. Last time he used Grant's bread trimmer and drew lines in his hair.
> I haven't had much time to relax that is for sure. Yesterday they were arguing over who got to sit closest to the lap top. Neither one of them likes to share nana.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:
 

> And we didn't experience hardships during the depression. I was born in the middle of it so don't remember myself. I asked my mother about it once and she said, since they raised all their food from their huge garden and canned, we had plenty to eat. And with grandparents having a farm, ham and any kind of pork was never scarce plus milk and butter. We always had chickens so fresh eggs and chickens to eat. She said they only read about the depression and it really didn't affect them that much. My father worked for a wealthy landowner driving truck, pilot a boat on the river and eventually running a small sawmill so he was always employed. He went to work at the shipyard right before the beginning of WWII.
> Yep, another book...can't keep "my mouth" shut!
> juneK


It's very interesting though, history is fun, especially when it's the history of people you know.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> You're more than kind to a talkative old broad!! Gotta get off here and go to my nail appt. My one vice...well, that and YARN!!! But yarn can't be a vice, can it???
> Hugs,
> JuneK


Naw, Yarn's a necessity!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, slept great til the cat decided to use me as a slide, climbing over my side and sliding on their tummy down the other, my sheets are micro fiber and sippery. :roll: :roll:


Glad you had a good sleep, I don't miss having a cat in the house at all. I know what you mean about the slippery sheets. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Found some better pics on the internet of Casa Batllo.


gorgeous! I love that there are no to few straight lines. I love seeing all the wonderful architecture from other countries!


----------



## Poledra65

Kathleendoris said:


> I went out this morning to do my usual weekly shop and as usual popped into the charity shop which is near to the supermarket. I didn't find anything I wanted to buy today, but as I was leaving, I spotted a £20 note (about $30) on the floor. Given that most of the customers in a shop of that sort can ill afford to lose a sum of that sort, I picked it up. However, I did not want to shout out "Has anyone lost this £20 note?", as there was a real chance that some greedy person would claim it, even though it did not belong to them. I found an assistant and gave her the money, explaining what had happened. I hope the owner will notice the loss and ask in the shops they have visited, but if not, I expect that the money will be treated as a donation by the charity. I hope I did the right thing. What do you think?


That is what we always do in those situations. You did the right thing, now it's up to the shop to do the right thing.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Most definitely not good treatment. He knows every time he isn't to be doing it.


Does that mean he has done this before? or just things he shouldnt be doing in general? lol


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I have the movie and the book, I don't know if she has had it read to her. I just might have to get the book out and read to her. SHe brings books home from school each day, climbs in my chair so I can read it to her. Some days their are several of them.


I tried to instill a love of reading in my boys, didnt take with any so far. Trying now with DGS. Hope it continues with her you can do anything and go anywhere in a book!


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> Uh, no.  I'd love a bloodhound, Dh on the other hand would shoot me. lol...It was just too cute to not share.
> This is my picture of my animals sitting on each other, looked out yesterday afternoon and this is what I found, just didn't want to fight with the phone to download last night.


lol! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Hope you are not overdoing it with everyone there. I know its hard when you dont see them all the time and you want to do everything you can and bond and make memories while you have them there and the holidays on top. Hopefully they all help with taking some of the load off of you also.


I am trying to make sure I have me time at least one day a week, didn't happen last week though. Jamie will home friday and will take over part of the driving people around, a big time saver for me. Everyone at home has a jar with $7 dollars in it if they help out without complaining and finishing what they are asked to do they get to keep the money. If they don't help out or complain they lose $1 for that day. From Sara-Mae right down to DJ, makes life easy to have help with the little things.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I think most children try cutting their own hair at least once. I would let mine grow long then have mum cut it short and repeat every couple years. Once my hair was nearly long enough to sit on, I had a part in a play that required my hair to be up in a hat, it was too long. I went home and asked mum to cut it off up to my shoulders. My friend Anne did the same thing.


When I was 5, my hair was just about long enough to sit on, my mother, in her infinite wisdom of wives tales, chopped it all off into a very short pixie.   I was devestated and I looked like a brunette version of my little brother, people called me a little boy and everything. I wouldn't let her touch my hair ever again, I didn't cut it again until I was 13, it took that long to get down my back again. I can attest to the fact that children will always have thin wispy's of new hair whether you chop it all off or not.:shock:
I don't know why it was so slow growing, now adays, it grows at the speed of light. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I went out this morning to do my usual weekly shop and as usual popped into the charity shop which is near to the supermarket. I didn't find anything I wanted to buy today, but as I was leaving, I spotted a £20 note (about $30) on the floor. Given that most of the customers in a shop of that sort can ill afford to lose a sum of that sort, I picked it up. However, I did not want to shout out "Has anyone lost this £20 note?", as there was a real chance that some greedy person would claim it, even though it did not belong to them. I found an assistant and gave her the money, explaining what had happened. I hope the owner will notice the loss and ask in the shops they have visited, but if not, I expect that the money will be treated as a donation by the charity. I hope I did the right thing. What do you think?


I know some who would see it as 'manna from heaven' and pocket it, but you did exactly what I would do- even with small coins- usually on the bus in my case, I will hand them to the driver.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It will grow back pretty quickly. The worst part is he has flushed the travel shaver down the loo. Not pleased about that. :thumbdown:


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Oh my, sure hope it made it all the way through.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Wonderful to see them again. I think I bought a book(let) of his works, must ask David. But maybe not now. He may not appreaciate being woken at 1.30am to be asked where the booklet I think I bought when he wan't with us might be! About 15 years ago- he gets funny ideas sometimes does my man.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> The best way to do it, you control the quality of the life of the animal and the quality of the meat you are giving your family. Having something to barter with and not have to put out cash for is a major plus also.
> I think that all children should see where their food comes from, that it needs to be not taken for granted.


Bartering has saved me quite a bit of money over the years, so glad there are some out there that still are willing. I have even bartered with professionals for their services. 
My granddaughters in Toronto tell all their friends that milk, eggs, beef and pork come from Nana's farm. It is rather cute too.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> AZ, sorry to hear Alan still having problems too. Take care of you. Hugs.
> DollyClaire, prayers for good biopsy results.
> Healing energy for Cassie, Max and all who need it.
> Still ill but hoping things get better as day progresses. Thank you so much for prayers and kind thoughts.


Thank you. How are you feeling today? Hopefully better. 
Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It will grow back pretty quickly. The worst part is he has flushed the travel shaver down the loo. Not pleased about that. :thumbdown:


Understandably!


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> Prayers going up! Tough love is just that tough, on the parent.


That's the truth.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers are going out for everyone involved...such a lot on one plate!!


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Found some better pics on the internet of Casa Batllo.


Kate, don't rubbish yourself as a photographer- I for one love seeing your snap shots!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> DJ did a good job, love the bacon in the coffee. lolol


Tonight we will have to take photos of coffee in my cups, everyone slept in so didn't get to this morning. Christmas cups and mugs will be in my cupboards very soon. Festive coffees coming soon.  
The bacon was for a friend that isn't a fan of coffee but always says bacon makes everything taste better.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Dad was good about it and told him they could fix it but, please stop playing with shavers. Last time he used Grant's bread trimmer and drew lines in his hair.
> I haven't had much time to relax that is for sure. Yesterday they were arguing over who got to sit closest to the lap top. Neither one of them likes to share nana.


Well, okay, we can see that Seth has a creative side coming out. Lord knows where it will go, but it's definitely coming out. LOL 
You need a loveseat for a computer chair in order to accomodate them both? or a really big screen? lol...
Well Caren, you are not going to get bored anytime in the near future, I'm thinking.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Sweet babies, looks like mine on occasion.


LOL!! Soiled rotten you mean? lol Oops, that's supposed to be Spoiled rotten. :roll: rented fingers...


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I can see why that would be!! Did the bread making help get out some of the aggressions?


Yes it sure did and everyone loved the bread. If they had of seen how well it got kneaded they might have been afraid to taste it.

Coloured duct tape at one of the local Walmart stores. our craft stores have different ones and the sheets of it.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Love the photo


Mocha is notorious for sitting on poor Buster. :roll: If there is a chance that Mocha might have to put his hiney on the ground or someplace cold, he sits on Buster.lolol...Poor Buster...


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Love the photo


Mocha is notorious for sitting on poor Buster. :roll: If there is a chance that Mocha might have to put his hiney on the ground or someplace cold, he sits on Buster.lolol...Poor Buster...

OOPS  Double clicked.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you had a good sleep, I don't miss having a cat in the house at all. I know what you mean about the slippery sheets. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I think that was the gentle but fun way of saying "hey, you've slept long enough, it's breakfast time". lol I slept a little later than usual. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> I tried to instill a love of reading in my boys, didnt take with any so far. Trying now with DGS. Hope it continues with her you can do anything and go anywhere in a book!


Oh all of my bunch love to read, I am glad. Love books, I try to keep the tv off as much as possible, they didn't like it at first but are getting used to it. DJ fell in love when she went upstairs and saw all the bookshelves full of books. There are books from infant to uni level research.

Seth has cut his own hair several times. He likes short hair I guess.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> I tried to instill a love of reading in my boys, didnt take with any so far. Trying now with DGS. Hope it continues with her you can do anything and go anywhere in a book!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: As Helen Mirren said in Ink Heart, books love you as long as you love them and will take you anywhere you want to go.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am trying to make sure I have me time at least one day a week, didn't happen last week though. Jamie will home friday and will take over part of the driving people around, a big time saver for me. Everyone at home has a jar with $7 dollars in it if they help out without complaining and finishing what they are asked to do they get to keep the money. If they don't help out or complain they lose $1 for that day. From Sara-Mae right down to DJ, makes life easy to have help with the little things.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
That's a great idea, I'll have to keep that one in mind. :thumbup: 
Wonder if it would work on hubbys'? :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Bartering has saved me quite a bit of money over the years, so glad there are some out there that still are willing. I have even bartered with professionals for their services.
> My granddaughters in Toronto tell all their friends that milk, eggs, beef and pork come from Nana's farm. It is rather cute too.


 :thumbup: 
There is that show that David likes to watch, Barter Kings, where they barter for everything. 
It's amazing though, how many kids don't realize that the foods they eat are plants and animals. We always knew that ketchup and spaghetti sauce came from tomatoes but now adays.... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> When I was 5, my hair was just about long enough to sit on, my mother, in her infinite wisdom of wives tales, chopped it all off into a very short pixie.   I was devestated and I looked like a brunette version of my little brother, people called me a little boy and everything. I wouldn't let her touch my hair ever again, I didn't cut it again until I was 13, it took that long to get down my back again. I can attest to the fact that children will always have thin wispy's of new hair whether you chop it all off or not.:shock:
> I don't know why it was so slow growing, now adays, it grows at the speed of light. :roll: :roll:


My hair grew fast when I was young not so fast now. Jamie never got her hair cut until she was sixteen, after that she could what she wanted with it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Tonight we will have to take photos of coffee in my cups, everyone slept in so didn't get to this morning. Christmas cups and mugs will be in my cupboards very soon. Festive coffees coming soon.
> The bacon was for a friend that isn't a fan of coffee but always says bacon makes everything taste better.


LOLOL!!! I have one of those, wonder if it'd get drunk if I put bacon in it?... hmmm... :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: Oh my, sure hope it made it all the way through.


Nope septic dug back up again this morning :shock: :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh all of my bunch love to read, I am glad. Love books, I try to keep the tv off as much as possible, they didn't like it at first but are getting used to it. DJ fell in love when she went upstairs and saw all the bookshelves full of books. There are books from infant to uni level research.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Nope septic dug back up again this morning :shock: :shock:


Oh Lord!! :roll: :roll: :roll: Well Caren, he could have been born twins, then you'd have twice the fun...


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Understandably!


Not fun after last weekend it was a bunch of toys and such. :/


----------



## darowil

Well I'm off to bed (again). Night all. Better get a few hours sleep in before I need to get up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: I think that was the gentle but fun way of saying "hey, you've slept long enough, it's breakfast time". lol I slept a little later than usual. :shock:


I slept in too this morning, unusual for me. In my defense I was up at 2ish and went back to bed. Chrissy woke me up to see if I'd drive her to school.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> That's a great idea, I'll have to keep that one in mind. :thumbup:
> Wonder if it would work on hubbys'? :roll: :lol: :lol:


It's working with Sara-Mae so it might on hubbys' :lol: :lol: It didn't with the ex but not much did. :?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! I have one of those, wonder if it'd get drunk if I put bacon in it?... hmmm... :XD:


I'm betting you'd get the same answer I got. You've ruined my bloody bacon


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I'm betting you'd get the same answer I got. You've ruined my bloody bacon


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Good thing I had already swallowed or there'd be cereal all over my laptop. LOLOL!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It's working with Sara-Mae so it might on hubbys' :lol: :lol: It didn't with the ex but not much did. :?


 :thumbup: LOL!! 
Hence the EX. lolol... :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I slept in too this morning, unusual for me. In my defense I was up at 2ish and went back to bed. Chrissy woke me up to see if I'd drive her to school.


I would go back to bed too. :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Lord!! :roll: :roll: :roll: Well Caren, he could have been born twins, then you'd have twice the fun...


It's OK I'm good Nicholas and DJ are born the same day and what they don't come up with Seth is right there helping with suggestions. Triplets when they all get together and lots of fun. their mothers aren't so sure about it though. Last weekend I had little clicks of grands all over the house. Loved it. Add Ethan to the mix he is a bit more level headed and tends to tell them how much trouble they are getting into as they are doing what ever.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Well I'm off to bed (again). Night all. Better get a few hours sleep in before I need to get up.


good night pleasant dreams and my you wake well rested.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Not fun after last weekend it was a bunch of toys and such. :/


 :shock: 
Did anybody look at them and say, oh, that's where that went?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It's OK I'm good Nicholas and DJ are born the same day and what they don't come up with Seth is right there helping with suggestions. Triplets when they all get together and lots of fun. their mothers aren't so sure about it though. Last weekend I had little clicks of grands all over the house. Loved it. Add Ethan to the mix he is a bit more level headed and tends to tell them how much trouble they are getting into as they are doing what ever.


LOL!!!!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Uh, no.  I'd love a bloodhound, Dh on the other hand would shoot me. lol...It was just too cute to not share.
> This is my picture of my animals sitting on each other, looked out yesterday afternoon and this is what I found, just didn't want to fight with the phone to download last night.


Love the picture of your dogs. Can't believe one is sitting on the other! LOL!
The woman who does my nails brought her dog to the shop this morning. He's so well behaved...better than some children! He's a caramel colored shitsu named 'Chewy'.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Good thing I had already swallowed or there'd be cereal all over my laptop. LOLOL!!
LOL!! 
Hence the EX. lolol... 


Poledra65 said:


> I would go back to bed too. :shock:


Sorry about that, I nearly did the same when I got the reply. I thought it was worth a try seems how he is the one that said bacon makes it better.

I was traded in for a few younger models among other things.

So totally worth being up at that time of morning for me. :-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Not fun after last weekend it was a bunch of toys and such. :/


I wonder what has set him off doing this- the delight of seeing things float, or when they disappear- the worst I can recall someone doing was just overloading the loo with toilet paper for the delight of unwinding it. But then I never had boys!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :shock:
> Did anybody look at them and say, oh, that's where that went?


NO Sara's DH said he could bring them in if I wanted him too. I was good didn't need to see any of it, I pretty much know what was flushed.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good thing I had already swallowed or there'd be cereal all over my laptop. LOLOL!!
> LOL!!
> Hence the EX. lolol...
> 
> Sorry about that, I nearly did the same when I got the reply. I thought it was worth a try seems how he is the one that said bacon makes it better.
> 
> I was traded in for a few younger models among other things.
> 
> So totally worth being up at that time of morning for me. :-D :-D


LOLOL!!!

They're loss and hopefully they they got traded in along the way too.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> NO Sara's DH said he could bring them in if I wanted him too. I was good didn't need to see any of it, I pretty much know what was flushed.


LOL!! Goodness. Well, I guess he's getting lots of exercise digging up septic. :shock: :roll:


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> I tried to instill a love of reading in my boys, didnt take with any so far. Trying now with DGS. Hope it continues with her you can do anything and go anywhere in a book!


When my grown son and his friends wanted a hunting cabin, none of them knew how to build one and they couldn't afford to have it built. My son told them not to worry, he'd buy a book and he could do anything...and they built it...he read the book, and they followed his instructions!
So true that you can do anything and go anywhere! All you need is a book!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what has set him off doing this- the delight of seeing things float, or when they disappear- the worst I can recall someone doing was just overloading the loo with toilet paper for the delight of unwinding it. But then I never had boys!


I think it is a bit of both for Seth, he has also flushed any and everything that he can. We have discovered that whole rolls of toilet paper does not flush which nana made him remove much to his dislike.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I think it is a bit of both for Seth, he has also flushed any and everything that he can. We have discovered that whole rolls of toilet paper does not flush which nana made him remove much to his dislike.


I can see a future in Science for this one!


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> When my grown son and his friends wanted a hunting cabin, none of them knew how to build one and they couldn't afford to have it built. My son told them not to worry, he'd buy a book and he could do anything...and they built it...he read the book, and they followed his instructions!
> So true that you can do anything and go anywhere! All you need is a book!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I think it is a bit of both for Seth, he has also flushed any and everything that he can. We have discovered that whole rolls of toilet paper does not flush which nana made him remove much to his dislike.


 :shock: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Goodness. Well, I guess he's getting lots of exercise digging up septic. :shock: :roll:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> When my grown son and his friends wanted a hunting cabin, none of them knew how to build one and they couldn't afford to have it built. My son told them not to worry, he'd buy a book and he could do anything...and they built it...he read the book, and they followed his instructions!
> So true that you can do anything and go anywhere! All you need is a book!
> JuneK


I have built many things with a book and instructions. I have also made things by looking at them and writing down what I was doing. That way I could reproduce it if wanted.


----------



## NanaCaren

For the frog lovers out there, thought this was cute.

https://www.etsy.com/blog/en/2009/how-tuesday-frog-suit-from-wacky-baby-knits/?ref=mh_link&mh_hub=kids&mh_eid=451019266&mh_section=editorial


----------



## iamsam

is this an old church? the pillars are wonderful - one could get dizy looking up.

sam



KateB said:


> I'm having to use the old laptop to put up these photos of Barcelona as I took them on my camera not my iPad, and this thing is so slow! Anyway, as you know I'm not much of a photographer, so these are the best of a bad bunch. e visited the Sagradia Familia church which is absolutely stunning inside. All the pillars are designed to look like trees, and the stained glass windows (many of which are still to be completed) are really beautiful. Overall it is a stunning building, so different from any other church I have seen. We also visited one of the houses which Gaudi designed. It was very unusual and beautiful too and the craftmanship which must have gone into building it was superb.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> is this an old church? the pillars are wonderful - one could get dizy looking up.
> 
> sam


Construction started 1882 according to Wikipedia Gaudi became involved a year later- I believe it is still being constructed.


----------



## iamsam

kate - I notice you could go to the top of one of the towers - did you and your friends make it to the top?

sam



KateB said:


> I'm having to use the old laptop to put up these photos of Barcelona as I took them on my camera not my iPad, and this thing is so slow! Anyway, as you know I'm not much of a photographer, so these are the best of a bad bunch. e visited the Sagradia Familia church which is absolutely stunning inside. All the pillars are designed to look like trees, and the stained glass windows (many of which are still to be completed) are really beautiful. Overall it is a stunning building, so different from any other church I have seen. We also visited one of the houses which Gaudi designed. It was very unusual and beautiful too and the craftmanship which must have gone into building it was superb.


----------



## iamsam

somewhere I read the church is to be finished sometime in the next decade. with the modern way of building it is going much faster - originally they thought it would take another hundred years.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Kate, I loved the Barcelona pictures. I notice in the pictures of la Sagrada Familia that cranes are very much in evidence, so building work must still be going on. When we were there, one of the strangest sensations was smelling wet cement everywhere: it is not an odour one always associates with such buildings. I loved the place, though, and I am sure in the ten years since I last went, even more will have been added.
> 
> My dad worked on aircraft maintenance during his time in the RAF, and to his annoyance, never got to go overseas. His brother, though, served in North Africa. He was in the army, and before leaving for the desert, had been trained as a tank driver. However, on the voyage out, the ship's Cook was taken ill and an appeal went out for volunteers to help with the catering. My uncle was pretty bored by that point, and he had been apprenticed to a baker before the war, so his hand went up. He must have been good, because he was never allowed to go back to tank driving.  Probably as well, because once he as demobbed, he never again drove anything other than a bicycle - not a car, nor even a tractor. Driving was obviously not his natural métier.


----------



## iamsam

cudos for your honesty.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I went out this morning to do my usual weekly shop and as usual popped into the charity shop which is near to the supermarket. I didn't find anything I wanted to buy today, but as I was leaving, I spotted a £20 note (about $30) on the floor. Given that most of the customers in a shop of that sort can ill afford to lose a sum of that sort, I picked it up. However, I did not want to shout out "Has anyone lost this £20 note?", as there was a real chance that some greedy person would claim it, even though it did not belong to them. I found an assistant and gave her the money, explaining what had happened. I hope the owner will notice the loss and ask in the shops they have visited, but if not, I expect that the money will be treated as a donation by the charity. I hope I did the right thing. What do you think?


----------



## iamsam

is this one house and is it lived in?

sam



KateB said:


> Found some better pics on the internet of Casa Batllo.


----------



## KateB

I was looking through some old photos and thought I would let you see how like his daddy Luke is.


----------



## iamsam

very funny - is the littlest one a cat or a dog?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Uh, no.  I'd love a bloodhound, Dh on the other hand would shoot me. lol...It was just too cute to not share.
> This is my picture of my animals sitting on each other, looked out yesterday afternoon and this is what I found, just didn't want to fight with the phone to download last night.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I agree that bacon makes everything better..I sure do miss our locally cured hams, bacons and sausage from Iowa. I have a butcher up the street from me who is very good...but there something missing...probably corn cob smoked or something like that. DH went to the Bears game a week ago last Sunday (glad it wasn't this past Sunday when all the storms came through) and DH remarked that she saw some people grilling bacon at the tail gates...they used the long crisp strips to stir their bloody Mary drinks and eat while drinking...I think it's a great idea and one I'm going to try.

quote=NanaCaren]Tonight we will have to take photos of coffee in my cups, everyone slept in so didn't get to this morning. Christmas cups and mugs will be in my cupboards very soon. Festive coffees coming soon.  
The bacon was for a friend that isn't a fan of coffee but always says bacon makes everything taste better.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very yummy indeed!!!



NanaCaren said:


> Yes it sure did and everyone loved the bread. If they had of seen how well it got kneaded they might have been afraid to taste it.
> 
> Coloured duct tape at one of the local Walmart stores. our craft stores have different ones and the sheets of it.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> I was looking through some old photos and thought I would let you see how like his daddy Luke is.


Oh my goodness they do look very much a like, such cuties.
Grant and Ethan look that close. Ethan saw a picture of Grant and asked me when he(Ethan) had clothes like the ones in the picture.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> I am trying to make sure I have me time at least one day a week, didn't happen last week though. Jamie will home friday and will take over part of the driving people around, a big time saver for me. Everyone at home has a jar with $7 dollars in it if they help out without complaining and finishing what they are asked to do they get to keep the money. If they don't help out or complain they lose $1 for that day. From Sara-Mae right down to DJ, makes life easy to have help with the little things.


What a good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> That's a great idea, I'll have to keep that one in mind. :thumbup:
> Wonder if it would work on hubbys'? :roll: :lol: :lol:


Even better idea!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have a Readers' Digest book on home repairs plus so many other things...we've done so much just based on the illustrations in that book. I know we now have YouTube and videos to show us how to do things, but I hope the printed word/books are never out of vogue.



jknappva said:


> When my grown son and his friends wanted a hunting cabin, none of them knew how to build one and they couldn't afford to have it built. My son told them not to worry, he'd buy a book and he could do anything...and they built it...he read the book, and they followed his instructions!
> So true that you can do anything and go anywhere! All you need is a book!
> JuneK


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Well I'm off to bed (again). Night all. Better get a few hours sleep in before I need to get up.


Sweet dreams!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree that bacon makes everything better..I sure do miss our locally cured hams, bacons and sausage from Iowa. I have a butcher up the street from me who is very good...but there something missing...probably corn cob smoked or something like that. DH went to the Bears game a week ago last Sunday (glad it wasn't this past Sunday when all the storms came through) and DH remarked that she saw some people grilling bacon at the tail gates...they used the long crisp strips to stir their bloody Mary drinks and eat while drinking...I think it's a great idea and one I'm going to try.
> 
> I can imagine you are glad they weren't there last weekend. Hmmm never really stirred drinks with the bacon but have dipped it in chocolate. mmm that is good. Will have to try it as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Absolute spitting image of his Dad.



KateB said:


> I was looking through some old photos and thought I would let you see how like his daddy Luke is.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what has set him off doing this- the delight of seeing things float, or when they disappear- the worst I can recall someone doing was just overloading the loo with toilet paper for the delight of unwinding it. But then I never had boys!


My elder DS once put his whole soaking wet terry towelling nappy, plastic pants and cloth liner into the loo and flushed. There was a terrific sucking noise and the whole lot disappeared! I waited all week for the toilet to block up, but nothing more happened. It was partly my fault as I had said to him (he was 2 1/2 and still in night nappies) to put it in the potty....but I meant the baby sit-on one!


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> somewhere I read the church is to be finished sometime in the next decade. with the modern way of building it is going much faster - originally they thought it would take another hundred years.
> 
> sam


They told us it should be finished in 2023. I don't think any of us would have attempted the towers Sam, but they were shut that day anyway because of the rain - it makes the stairways too slippy.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> is this one house and is it lived in?
> 
> sam


It was bought in 1900 by Josef Batllo and he employed Gaudi to completely redesign it in 1906. The Batllo family lived there until 1954 when it became offices. Another company took it over in 1993 and it was hired out for big events. In 2005 it was declared a Unesco Heritage Site, and is a huge tourist attraction in Barcelona.


----------



## TNS

PurpleFi said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now for todays mug. This was a hand painted mug I bought on a trip to the Yorke Penisula.
> 
> Morning Darowil. oops sorry good evening. Lovely mug. Our little wren is just a plain brown.xx
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics on today's mug, thanks, Darowil. Also thanks for your photos too, Purple. Your comment prompts me to think that we have far more LBJs (little brown jobs ie birds) than our sisters in Oz and NZ.
Click to expand...


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Have fun covening ! (spell check does not like that one, but I think it sounds great!)


Do you think Purple is convening a coven?? :XD:


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Names from train stations too I believe.
> Wouldn't help now- they would have lovely little GPS systems to guide them.


Unless we disabled the satellites.....


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> Thinking of your young friend Amie, I hope that this time it all works out for her.


Me too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Have heard from my sister and my nephew had a #4 aneurysm with 1-5 being the scale and 5 the worst. He has been on a breathing ventilator as it affected that part of the brain. The surgery was successful but apparently he has had a stroke since. I believe the outlook is still good since he survived the aneurysm and had such immediate care. That is what is important in survival and what the quality of life will be. It will be a very long recovery but recovery is a possibility and that is wonderful. He is in his early 30's. They will keep him asleep and won't know the extent of damage till he is awake but he does respond to pain stimuli and generally the prognosis is good. Now it is just the waiting. His work loves him and bought his wife a room in a hotel there since it is not near his home. He was on the road when it happened as he is a truck driver. Thank God he pulled off the road and it was where he was seen and help called immediately. Could have been tragic with other lives involved if he had not pulled off.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> For the frog lovers out there, thought this was cute.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/blog/en/2009/how-tuesday-frog-suit-from-wacky-baby-knits/?ref=mh_link&mh_hub=kids&mh_eid=451019266&mh_section=editorial


 I have the download for that pattern. I love it!!


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> And how I love to read your jibber-jabber...please keep it up!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: yes, please!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-217837-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

